# 30 solid pounds in 6 months



## Elvia1023

I have been meaning to start this all week but will go into that in my second post. It's a big target but there is no point setting myself an easy one. I have been off everything (no trt) for 3 months and now it's time to go for it. My plan is a 6 month progressive cycle adding in various items throughout. 

Tomorrow I will begin a syntherol cycle in my calves and will provide before and progress pics. My main goal is getting my calves to 19 inches and I know I can do that. I will include details of everything to do with the injections and training. Incidentally I will be starting every training session with calves using a different exercise each day.

Hormones will start at 400mg test, 400mg npp and 400mg primo e and will move up over time. Everything I use is from Genotec. Although I won't be going crazy with my aas doses as I don't think it is needed and I will be using other aids a long the way. I have ordered MK-677 and LGD-4033 (10mg and 4.5mg) and will add that in during the new year at 1 then 2 caps per day. I will also be utilizing synthetine and slin (humalog) in the new year too. Everything will be added in stages and rotated. I would also like to try a very high dose of LGD-4033 later in my cycle too. 

Nutrition is everything and I always eat well but I will be keeping things fairly simple. I don't believe in force feeding plus I want to keep my waist in check and the weight I gain to be quality and not just quantity. However when aiming to gain such weight I will be following a planned diet and not just eating when hungry but I simply won't be forcing things. I know my metabolism will increase over time so it won't be any issue getting in the calories for me. I will start at 5-6 meals per day and increase when/if needed.

Most meals will be beef/turkey/chicken and rice with vegetables. I will go over details in later posts and why I do everything. I normally eat a variety of foods but for the next few months things will be quite basic for me. To begin with 2 meals will be beef with rice and peppers/onions/mushrooms. 1 meal will be chicken with similar vegetables. 2 meals will be synthepure fruit smoothies. My smoothies are loaded with nutrients and an example of one is:

1.5 scoops of synthepure
1 apple
1 kiwi
Mixture of blueberries, raspberries, cherries and blackberries
1/2 avocado
Spinach
Broccoli
Acai Powder
Water

Other ingredients I like to add are tropical fruits (pineapple, mango etc), cacao powder, kale, oats, almond milk, banana, walnuts, cashews etc.

For breakfast I usually have 6 free range eggs, greens and perhaps oats or rice cakes. Occasionally I may have 4 whole eggs and add in some meat.

Training will HIT style to begin with. Most sessions will last about 1 hour and will only include a few all out sets going for max weight at 6-10 reps depending upon the body part. Nothing is set in stone though and I will play about with things. But I hope to progress in strength over the months in all areas. I have a few poundage goals such as 4 plate a side chest press and 6 plate a side hammer strength rows. My lower back is pretty much ruined for life so I do my best to work around it. That means no back movements were my chest is not supported so no deadlifts or barbell rows. Although I will be trying to barbell squat again but not risking huge weights as I know I will just end up injured. My new gym (new year) has a hack squat so I can abuse myself on that. I will be lifting some big weight in all areas though. I know my training will be the best it can be for my limitations so that's not a concern for me.

Tomorrow I will post starting calf pics and provide regular updated pics. I will start at 0.5ml syntherol in 4 spots in each calf but quickly move up to 1ml in 4 spots. I will inject daily moving up to 2ml in 4 spots in each calf. Over time I will change over to eod injects at approx 2ml in 4 spots in each calf. 

I will have to weigh myself soon and hopefully in 6 months time I am 30 pounds heavier and just as lean... hopefully leaner


----------



## lycan Venom

Alright, excited to follow the progress!


----------



## Elvia1023

The reason I am starting this now is due to an upper back injury. When I was off everything I still tried to lift heavy to maintain muscle mass. However my body was simply not recovering from hard training and everything started hurting so I had to modify my training a little. Although just before I planned to start this log I injured my upper back (middle trap). I started training again with some pain but it was getting better. I had trained all body parts since and been fine. I trained shoulders with hack squats the other day and woke up the next day feeling great. I decided to have a break that day to help recover. Anyway the next day I woke up and could barely move my head. I was in bad pain when I tried to look down or lift my arms over my head. 

I have been a bit impatient and gone against the advice I would give to someone else. I started taking some geno dbol with some test a few days ago after 3 months of nothing. The rebound effect has been ridiculous so I wanted to take full advanatge of it. I trained chest before and actually lifted fairly heavy and feel great now. I will avoid training shoulders and certain back movements for another week to prevent future issues. I also plan to see a physio 2moro too.

Below are 2 starting pics (no pump) I had taken yesterday. Please note I have been off everything for 3 months and in that time relaxed my diet at times so not looking my best. But the changes over the last few days have been ridiculous so I hope to continue the way I am going. I am 6ft 2 and will find out my current weight soon.












I will post calf and legs pics up soon. By the end of this I want to be 30 pounds heavier and leaner and I think I can do it with everything I have planned


----------



## squatster

I think you can do the 30lbs easy with all you have learned and have accomplished over the years.
Have you ever figured out how much weight you fluctuate in 1 year. Mine this year must be 50 to 60lbs. This year alone.


----------



## rangerjockey

Looks like your dialed in, look forward to following your progress.  Kick some ass.


----------



## ASHOP

squatster said:


> I think you can do the 30lbs easy with all you have learned and have accomplished over the years.
> Have you ever figured out how much weight you fluctuate in 1 year. Mine this year must be 50 to 60lbs. This year alone.



Me too. You already have a great physique and a vast amount of knowledge of what it takes too get you where you need to be.


----------



## anabolicraw

Good shape and great plan.


----------



## MightyJohn

Looking good Bro...mixing stuff up is a good plan


----------



## Elvia1023

I weighed myself on the gym scale the other day at just under 98kg and thought that can't be right. It's one of those old ones you have to counter balance the weight. So yesterday I bought  scale from a local shop and paid out $40 just so I can weigh myself for this log. Turns out the old one was correct as I am 215 pounds. I am surprised I am that low... all the dnp and coming off etc really did shrink me  I thought I would have been about 225. As a result we can forget about 30 pounds my new goal is 40 pounds in 6 months. I want to be 255 pounds by the end of this and lean 

I also bought a tape measure and can't believe my calves have shrunk. I measured them with the tape measure and also wrapped string around my calf and measured that and both came out at 42cm's which is 16.5 inches. My calves don't look smaller than the past but I guess they are. All the dieting, dnp and coming off must have had a big effect. So there you go 16.5 inches  I am starting syntherol right now so I expect them to be 18 inches by the New Year.

Pre workout yesterday I had...

1.5 scoops of Synthepure Whey Isolate
Exotic Fruits (Pineapple, Mango, Melon, Kiwi etc)
1 Kiwi
1/2 Avocado
Doucette Salad
Purple Sprouting Broccoli
1 tablespoon of oats
1 tablespoon of raw cacao powder
2 tablespoons of acai, banana, strawberry, chia and almond powder
Water


----------



## Elvia1023

squatster said:


> I think you can do the 30lbs easy with all you have learned and have accomplished over the years.
> Have you ever figured out how much weight you fluctuate in 1 year. Mine this year must be 50 to 60lbs. This year alone.



Firstly thank you everyone for the posts and support.

Squatster you are spot on. Although I haven't really fluctuated much in weight over the last few years apart from in recent months due to dieting, dnp and coming off everything. As the above post states I weigh much less than I first thought so my new target is 40 lean pounds.

It's definitely a big goal though as I am not just aiming to put on 30-40 pounds in weight but I actually want to look as lean or even leaner at the end of everything. I am sure I could put on the same weight in 6 weeks if I just high dosed mk-677 and dbol and ate lots but I want my gains to be quality so I definitely have a task ahead of me but I am confident


----------



## Elvia1023

I received part of my order so started my aas last night  I will start at 0.5ml sust and 1ml npp eod for now. So that will be 175mg and 100mg eod meaning 612.5mg sust and 350mg npp per week. When I get primo I will add that in at 1ml eod so 350mg per week. I will then add in MK-677 and LGD-4033 at 10mg and 4.5mg at the start of Jan and hopefully move that up to 1 cap am/pm so 20mg and 9mg per day. I am sure slin will be added at some point in Jan too. 

Then I will look at things in Feb and probably start increasing the aas dose next... maybe up the npp and primo to 1.25ml eod. Everything will be done progressively and in stages rotating each element at different times. My max doses of aas are probably going to be 100mg ed of test, npp and primo. I also have some orals to play with and I plan to try 20-30mg LGD-4033 later in the cycle. 

I have no source for lr3 now but I would like to add that in during the later stages. Honestly good lr3 at a high dose could put on a few pounds of muscle and lose 1% bf in 1 month. Then there is the syntherol which I will be experimenting with in cycles through my entire run


----------



## Elvia1023

At the moment I don't have anyone to take pics so these will do for now. 6ft 2 and I guess you have to start from somewhere


----------



## Elvia1023

I also have some mdrol and androstebol to help at some point in the next 6 months. I don't know how good this brand is but it gets good reviews but that means nothing. Let's just hope they are actually good. 

There has been a change in plan and let's get this interesting so I will start mdrol today at 10mg pre workout. My initial plan was to add them in when I have plateued but gonna use mdrol as a kickstart now. The androstebol will be used some time Feb or later when I have plateaued in strength. I have adrol as well but will be leaving that for the foreseeable future. I don't want to take too many orals but sure they will be needed to help me reach my new goal of 40 lean pounds in 6 months


----------



## Sully

30-40 lean pounds in 6 months is not easy. Even newbies on their first cycle don't often get those kinds of results. But, your plan looks solid and you know your body better than anyone else, so hopefully you can get there. Good luck brother.


----------



## Elvia1023

My daily oral dosing is now 10mg mdrol and 20mg dbol and I will be dosing them pre workout the days I train. I dosed them earlier before training legs. I also used 1 scoop of HYDE pre workout too. I kept my training session to about 55 mins and pushed it hard. My workout consisted of...

Leg Extension... warm up knees.
Hoz Leg Press Calf Raises... 4 warm up sets and 1 working set of about 15 reps.
Standing Smith Machine One Legged Calf Raises... 1 working set of about 15 reps for each leg.
Smith Machine Stiff Leg Deadlifts... 3 sets of about 15 reps each not going too heavy due to lower back.
Seated Leg Curl Machine... 3 warm up sets and 1 working set of 9 reps.
Hip Abductor... 3 warm up sets and 2 working sets of 16 and 11 reps (10 deep breaths between sets).
Leg Press... 4 warm up sets and 1 working set. I started on the lighter sets with 10 normal reps then 1 super slow rep repeated twice. As I moved up weight I went down to 7 and 1 then 5 and 1 for the working set. On the working set I done 5 reps with 1 slow repeated twice with 8 plates a side. The gym was very cold so I also performed some bodyweight squats between sets.
Leg Extension... 1 working set of 3 x 7 reps going up in weight every 7 reps then finishing with max weight for as many reps as I could get (4 and some partials).
Back and Leg Stretches

I was going to have a rest day today but as my physio is booked in for tomorrow I decided to train tonight. Tomorrow will be all about rest and recovery.

So far I have had 4 meals today and will have my last pre bed. I just had the most amazing steak with organic brown rice, mushrooms and some BBQ sauce.

It's time for my syntherol shots. I am going to do 4 x 0.5ml injs in each calf. That will be one in the top right/left and 1 in the middle right/left for each calf. I will be using 2ml syringes with 26G 1 inch pins and be injecting the same amount daily for the next few days before upping the volume per shot.


----------



## custom creation

I'm enjoying this log Elvia! Keep up the great work, but be safe brother!


Bear


----------



## Elvia1023

I just done another set of syntherol calf injections. I haven't had any issues so far and every inject has been easy for me. Today I done 0.6ml in 4 areas in each calf so I have upped from 0.5ml. My calves feel really good and fuller after this very short time.I am sure I will experience some minor issues when I start using more volume but so far they have been easy. 

Well I have had 1 issue... deep tissue massage. Nothing bad but my appointment was yesterday and he started with my legs. I almost shed a tear  I had just trained legs hard the night before so even just touching my legs hurt nevermind what he done. I have some issues all over my body but nothing too bad. The tightness in my chest went away the other day after it being bad for over a week. He picked up on that and there were trigger points on both sides. I will do another training roation excluding shoulders just to be careful. So today I will be training calves, chest and I might throw in some bi-ceps and/or abs.


----------



## Elvia1023

My vascularity has really come out over the last few days and that's without any tadalafil usage. My sex drive is also a night and day difference after 1 week.  It's good to be back on gear 

As mentioned my diet will be very basic in many ways. I just made 3 of the same meal to give an example of what I will be eating every day. I like to use Swiss chicken as for the most part it is much higher quality then French. The cheapest chicken in shops over here seems to come from Hungary. I can always taste the difference and see the difference in water content when cooking between the various types. 

I love peppers and onions so they will be used a lot. I have a habit of eating very fast so I am purposely slowing down and chewing my food properly to aid in the digestive process. I also cut up my chicken to help matters too. 

Everything was cooked together and takes very little time. Nothing fancy just basic good food with lots of flavour. Today I done Swiss chicken breast, organic whole grain rice, green and yellow peppers, onions, tomatoes (variety) and mushrooms. For flavour I used a little roasted sesame oil, paprika, chilli flakes, pepper and aromat (iodised salt). Everything was cooked in extra virgin coconut oil.


----------



## Elvia1023

My calves starting feeling tighter a few hours after my syntherol injections. Not an uncomfortable feeling but very noticeable. I just trained chest, calves and abs. I planned to start with calves but decided to do them after chest tonight. My workout consisted of...

Warm up with db's
Standing and seated Cable Back Rows... about 4 light sets of each to warm up my back. I use a similar width grip to chest presses as I feel it's a great warm up before chest.
Smith Flat Presses... 5 warm up sets and 1 working set. I managed to get 8 deep and controlled reps with 3 plates a side so I was fairly pleased with that.
Incline Bench Barbell Chest Press... 2 warm up sets and 1 working set of about 15 reps. These were lighter but I was doing over 5 sec negative reps and really focusing on form.
Floor DB Flyes... done them on the floor to help protect my shoulders. 3 warm up sets and 1 working set with 40kg db's for 11 reps.
Chest Dips... 1 warm up set and 1 working set with 20kg db for 14 reps then 8 reps with bodyweight.
Horizontal Leg Press Calf Presses... 4 warm up sets and 2 working sets of 15 and 9 reps with about 5 partials on the last set.
Decline Bench Sit Ups... 2 warm up sets and 2 working sets using a 10kg db then dropping to bodyweight. For the last set I done about 3 mini sets with the 10kg plate then dropped to bodyweight for another 3 or so mini sets (literally failing on 3-1 reps).
Back Stretches.

I am feeling good and now just concentrating on consuming lots of good food. I will probably have a day off 2moro then train legs the day after.


----------



## Elvia1023

I will occasionally post random bits of info I find interesting during the next few months. Recently I have had upper back issues which lead to some neck pain. Here is a video I found that is very simple and quick but it literally reduced pain straightaway for me. I figured anyone else with upper back or neck pain may benefit from this simple stretch...


Tight Painful Traps Gone in Seconds / Quick Upper Back & Neck Pain Relief - Dr Mandell - YouTube


----------



## Elvia1023

Just had a meal at 1am of 250g chicken breast, stir fry with japanese sesame oil and walnut bread on the side.

My pre bed meal will either be lean pork with rice and vegetables.


----------



## Elvia1023

I have purposely not be eating that much but so far so good and the changes are coming fast. I have put on about 6 pounds in 4 days so far. Obviously water but I am also looking much more vascular and fuller. I had some quick pics done about 45 mins after training chest.

The other day I bought an energy saving bulb but I didn't realize it's almost pink light. But it looks really good for pics so I had them taken under there. I had my starting leg pics taken under the same light. The other place I get pics taken is the bathroom so I will just rotate locations over the next 6 months. 

My quads are looking fuller which I am pleased about as they usually look like complete crap. 6ft 2 and 221 pounds. Let's see if I can get to 230 pounds and just as lean by Christmas  I thought I was blocking my bits but it ended up looking like I was playing with myself


----------



## RBRB

Look forward to following your log.        RBRB


----------



## custom creation

Looking good El! Keep up the great work!


----------



## Elvia1023

Weight will fluctuate but I am up another 3 pounds or so in 2 days. I am feeling good and my trap injury is pretty much gone. I planned to train legs today but I may be training in my mates gym 2moro and he has a hack squat machine so I decided to train something else. I hadn't planned to train shoulders for another week due to my injury but figured light shoulders and bi-ceps. I actually left out calves today as I didn't have time to inject them earlier so I will do them after this post then perform some standing calf raises at home. I will hit calves hard 2moro as he has a really good standing calf machine too. Training consisted of...

I performed standing barbell presses (to the front and back) with just the bar between random sets throughout my shoulder workout. I just wanted to work the muscle but obviously keeping the weight very light to be safe. I probably done about 12 total sets of presses.
Warm up with 3kg db's
DB Upright Row... 4 sets of 15 reps going up in weight every set.
Unilateral DB Lateral Raises... 3 sets of 15-12 reps going up in weight every set.
High Incline Chest Presses... 2 warm up sets and 1 working set of 6 reps with 3 plates a side. I went heavy on these as I feel safe doing them plus they mainly work chest then delts.
Machine Shoulder Press... 1 warm up set then 1 working set consisting of 40 reps total. I start higher and do 10 reps then lower weight for another 10 then again and finish back on my heaviest weight for 10 reps.
Standing Cable Curls... 4 pump sets of 15 reps each.
One Armed Standing Cable Crossover Curls... 1 pump set of 15 reps for each arm.
Preacher Curl Machine... 1 warm up set then 2 working sets of 12-8 reps for each arm. After the unilateral working sets I done one working set with both arms for about 11 reps.
Standing Unilateral DB Curl... 1 working set with 20kg db for each arm.
Reverse Curl... 1 warm up set then 1 working set with 2 drops.
Standing Cable Wrist Curls... 1 warm up set then 1 giant working set starting with standing 2 feet away from the front, from the front just above the machine and behind the back.
Stretches

My workout lasted about 55 minutes. As time progresses my training will become more basic but with me not being 100% I have to change things up slightly. 

It's freezing here so pre workout I changed it up and had home made chicken noodle soup. That has 250g chicken breast so 57.5g protein (not counting the noodles) plus a good amount of carbs and a little fat. My fav is chicken barley soup and I will be having that a few times over the next few months too.


----------



## Elvia1023

I done another set of syntherol injections in my calves. I went up to 0.7ml in 4 spots in each calf. So far the injections have been easy and I haven't had any issues. I almost hit a nerve last time but I inject so slowly I can sense it before I actually go fully in. Injecting fast can prevent extra scar tissue forming but with muscles like the calves I think it's always best going extra slow. I also stretch the skin sometimes before shooting so the needle goes in much easier. My calves are feeling tighter but good. The outer calves are definitely easiest to inject for me. I will carry on injecting syntherol at increasing amounts every 1-1.5 days for now.

I am about to leave to train in my mates gym. Today is leg day so should be fun  I will update later with a pic showing where I inject in my calves. Have a good day everyone


----------



## Elvia1023

I trained legs in my mates gym earlier. I chatted to him first and lost track of the time. It's quite faraway and the bus comes every hour so it turned out I had about 35 mins or 1 hour 35 mins to train. So I decided to push it hard and keep things short. I done something a little different today and ended up having a great workout. I was the only person in the gym so I was able to set up 3 machines to use in sequence. My workout consisted of...

8 Tri-sets consisting of...

1. Standing Calf Raises
2. Lying Leg Curls
3. Hack Squats

The first 4 sets I guess you could call warm up but were still fairly demanding. Then the last 4 were just crazy intense and to complete failure. I moved up in weight every set for the first 2 exercises in the sequence. For hack squats I moved up 3 times but kept the weight the same for the last 3 sets.

Standing calf raises were my standard squeeze at the top and stretch at the bottom on every rep. Lying leg curls were standard for the first 4 sets but for the last 4 I added intensity techniques. I would do full rom reps then partial at the top (really squeezing hard) and finishing with partials reps at the bottom. Hack Squats I started doing about 18-15 reps but for the last 3 sets they were at about 12-8 reps.


----------



## Elvia1023

I have received my primo e so have added that into the mix. Every compound has a different colour packaging and primo e is purple which looks cool  All aas injs have been in my glutes but I just done the last one in my left delt. That included 1ml npp, 1ml primo e and 0.5ml sust so 2.5ml total. I will be staying on these doses for approx 2 months. 

In Jan I plan to add in slin and synthetine pre workout probably in the form of 8IU humalog and 3ml synthetine. MK-677 and LGD-4033 will also be added at 10mg and 4.5mg (1 cap) and if my energy levels are ok I will look at using double (1 cap am/pm) later into my cycle.

Training was great tonight even though I wasn't feeling it at first. I took 1 scoop of HYDE pre workout along with 10mg mdrol and 20mg dbol. I trained back and it got better and better as I went along. Training consisted of...

Cable Pulley Rows (and face pulls) at different heights/angles to warm up my back.
Partial Deadlifts... 4 sets of approx 15 reps. As many know my lower back is messed up so I was made up getting up to 2 plates a side. That is tiny weight but the most I have done in awhile. 
Seated Cable Rows... 3 warm up sets and 1 working set of 8 reps.
Machine Low Rows... 2 warm up sets and 2 working sets of 11 and 5 reps (using different hand grips).
Pull Ups... 4 working sets with about 30-20 seconds rest between sets.
Back Extensions... 3 sets of approx 15 reps with a 10kg plate.
Decline Sit Ups... 3 working sets with 10kg plate then dropped to bodyweight to finish off each set.
Stretches

Later tonight I will be doing my syntherol calf shots then some bodyweight calf raises. I have been rotating between pre workout or slightly later (pre bed). Whenever I have time I like to do them pre workout but if I can't or I am rushing I just do them later and do bodyweight exercises afterwards.


----------



## Elvia1023

I am up to 226 pounds so my 230 goal for Christmas looks like it will be reached. I should add I think most should never really be setting themselves weight goals as to me that thought process is backwards and it's the quality that counts. Although weight goals are good in some instances as long as the person is not force feeding or over dieting to reach that weight goal. It was more of a prediction going on my progress and planned diet etc. I's not like I am loading up on food to reach that goal... quite the opposite. I am only consuming 4-5 meals at the moment but that will be increased. 

Training was great before even though I was very tired earlier in the day. I used 1 scoop of HYDE pre workout and added 1 scoop of Gamma Ray. Gamma Ray is a pump product with no stimulants. It was night and day difference between the pump I got this chest workout and the last one so it made a big difference. I trained chest and triceps and it consisted of...

Warm up with db's
Seated Hammer Strength Chest Press... 4 warm up sets and 1 working set with 3 plates a side.
Incline Hammer Strength Chest Press... 2 warm up sets and 1 working set with 3 plates a side.
DB Flyes (lying on the floor)... 2 warm up sets and 1 working set with 36kg db's.
Chest Dips... 1 working set with a 20kg db between my legs.
Tri-cep Pushdowns... 2 warm up sets and 1 working set.
Lying Tri-cep Lateral Extensions... 1 warm up set and 1 working set with 24kg db's
Close Grip Bench Press... 1 working set with 2 plates a side (already set up).
Standing Overhead Tri-cep Extension... 1 working set using a drop set.
Stretches

I just done another set of syntherol calf injections. This time I put in 0.8ml syntherol in 4 spots in each calf. The injections have been easy so far and I haven't had any issues apart from some expected tightness. The injections are time consuming because I am extra careful and go very slow to prevent any issues. My 8 injections are taking about 40 mins to give an indication.

Even after this short time I can see a big difference in appearance from the syntherol calf injections. Obviously I am more vascular all over due to restarting AAS but I know the change in my calves is mainly due to the syntherol. It happened last time plus when I done arms as well. The syntherol makes everything look fuller and pushes the veins to the surface. I haven't trained my calves very hard in the last week so I will be hitting them very soon. This is the time I will start increasing the intensity for my calf training. I will get updated pics done in a few days time to show my progress.


----------



## Elvia1023

I decided not to train today and let my body recover. Although I will be hitting legs hard 2moro and looking forward to it. I might do my syntherol shots before bed or leave them until 2moro and do them pre workout.

Tonight I have had 2 meals consisting of rump steak, black rice and bell peppers. I like to add BBQ sauce to my steak meals and the brand I use is sugar based (no fat). Most of the no calorie sauces taste like complete crap and I like to enjoy my food so don't use them... especially when bulking. It's not really that bad being 166 calories every 100ml. It's actually an imported brand from the US called Hunts original BBQ sauce so if you haven't tried it I recommend you do so.

I have used the below pics in the past but I will post them again as they are a great way to show where I am injecting.






The above photo indicates the injection locations for both calf muscle heads when using the standard 6 injs per calf protocol. Right now I am injecting each calf 4 times and will be sticking with that protocol the whole way through. My system suits me best and is definitely mentally easier in many ways. By doing 4 inj sites it gives more freedom to pick "fresh" places when doing regular/daily injections. I tend to keep my shots to the 4 highest spots. However I occasional inject into the bottom of the calf too. I basically just rotate all around the calf muscle and use whatever area feels best at the time. Another thing I do is rotate moving from the front to the back of each calf.

25 gauge to 30 gauge half inch (13mm) to 1 inch (25mm) long needles are adequate. Through experience I realized a 26-27G 1/2 inch to 1 inch pin is optimal for calves and if you inject slowly it should help matters greatly.

A real person pic I found...






Those black dots look about right to me. The main factor is the angle of the injections. I wouldn't recommend pinning the angle he is regularly (inward). When I inject it's more of an outward angle and pretty much from the side. Although I do occasionally change the angle of some injections but only for the ones that are more centered.


----------



## Elvia1023

I am made up with my syntherol results so far. It's worth noting my plan was never to load them up with lots of oil for a few weeks then do a maintenance protocol. I am looking at this as much more long term. It's common sense to me by moving up slowly but staying on protocol for say 8-12 weeks then following a maintenance protocol will produce much more lasting results. I want to stretch the fascia whilst I train hard and constantly fuel my body with good food and build up my calves over the next few months.

My calves are permanently pumped up and I know it the syntherol as I have used it before and no other body part is like that. Sure the sdrol and other aas are great for nitrogen retention and muscle pumps but it's a huge difference from my calves and other body parts. My vascularity is also coming out more and more over the days/weeks. I expect things to only improve once my aas build up to peak levels and of course my syntherol dose will increase too.

I have been injecting eod starting low but now I am up to 0.8ml in 4 spots in each calf so still not a huge amount. I am about 1.2 inches bigger in just under 2 weeks and they look much better. You can't see the vascularity in these pics but it's definitely there most of the day...


----------



## Elvia1023

I was in the UK over Christmas and New Year. Where do I start  Everything is pretty much bad in regards to my physique and reaching my goals but it was only 2 weeks. The fact I am going to live like a bodybuilding monk for the next few months means the last 2 weeks won't matter. 

Firstly I got ill on my bday out of nowhere. Severe fever, body aches and vomiting through the night. I have never been that ill. I got to sleep at 10am for 1 hour then I had to fly to the UK. I started feeling better fairly quickly but I was still vomiting throughout each day. I had a big night out booked so I didn't help matters going out on Boxing Night and drinking a lot. For the following few days I had the worst hangover of my life. I never drink now so doing that in one night hit me hard plus I was already ill. 

Then my flight was cancelled and I had to wait another 3 days to get back home. As I was away I didn't inject anything. Moreover my shoulder has been hurting me a lot. I didn't train the whole time I was in the UK as I figured my body needed a break and I wasn't feeling my best. 

I decided just enjoy myself and eat whatever I want. Everyday I had chocolate first thing then a big bowl of cereal. Protein probably made up 10% of my diet. All bad but I got it out of my system. I weighed myself before coming back and I had put on 10 pounds but it seems most of that was in my belly  I had pizza etc in the airport but didn't eat much the rest of the day and as a result I was looking much better the first day back. 

Now I am eating my normal diet and looking better every day. I was going to fast one day but I have been really ill and needed to take painkillers. I never use painkillers but the migraines were horrible so I took codeine and felt ill as I hadn't ate so decided to just eat normally.

All bad but I have been back 2 days now and I am pretty much looking like I was before I left. Most of the water has dropped off me. I am going to carry on eating a good but restricted diet just to trim up more over the next few days. Then I will start increasing my food gradually. I don't like "bulking" when I am holding water etc so I just want to get rid of the holiday bloat before I do. 

My diet now will pretty much consist of beef, chicken, synthepure, peppers, mushrooms, onions, rice, pasta, eggs, coconut oil, cottage cheese, nuts and fruits. Just lots of well balanced and nutritious food. 

I am just going to forget about the last 2 weeks. I had fun and it was Christmas and New Year. I am looking forward to staying on track and getting bigger and better than I have ever been. Just give me a few weeks and I will be looking really good and well on my way to reaching my goals.

Earlier I trained for the first time in 2 weeks and it felt amazing. My shoulder is feeling better but I just need to be careful with it. I felt really good pre workout and done my usual training and I was pleased to see my strength was still ok as usually after a break I struggle. Training lasted about 55 mins and consisted of chest and tri-ceps with some abs at the end. I went up to 3 plates a side on machine press and 2 1/2 on incline machine press. I also done 30kg db flyes on the floor and some bodyweight dips. Tri-ceps was slightly lighter weight but lots of fast paced pump sets. I will be increasing my weights over the following weeks.

Hormones are 0.5ml sust, 1ml primo e and npp eod. So that is 612.5mg sust, 350mg npp and 350mg primo e. I plan to stay there for awhile. I am giving my liver a break from orals and trying to stay as healthy as possible as I bulk. I will add in 10mg mk-677 with 4.5mg lgd-4033 in about 1-2 weeks time. 

I am running 4ml synthergine per day plus a few other health supplements (multi vit, cherry extract, fish oil, royal jelly etc). 

I hope everyone had a great New Year


----------



## lycan Venom

Man dude I need to get leaner. Going ober your log snd pics is pushing me to want my abs to come back lol.


----------



## Elvia1023

It's good to be back on track. Gonna put on lots of muscle over the next few months. My chest and tri-ceps have been very sore since training but in a good way. I am going to leave shoulders for another week but they are getting hit indirectly whenever I train chest and back. Last night I hit back, abs and bi-ceps and really went for it. I barely ever use straps but did to push the weight. I made sure to warm up slowly and performed more sets than usual as I am getting back into things. My workout consisted of...

Warm up with db's
Rear Delt Flyes... 4 warm up sets and 1 working set of 12 reps.
Wide Grip Pulldowns... 4 warm up sets and 1 working set of 10 reps.
Close Grip Pulldowns (facing away from the machine with back arched over pad)... 2 warm up sets and 2 working sets.
Seated Cable Row... 3 warm up sets and 1 working set of 7 reps.
DB Rows (both arms)... 3 warm up sets and 1 working set of 12 reps.
Lower Back Extensions... 3 warm up sets and 2 hard sets of 15 reps... slow and controlled reps to help strengthen my lower back.
Abs for 5 mins mainly weighted decline situps.
Standing DB One Armed Curls rotated with hammer curls... 2 warm up sets and 1 working set of approx 10 reps for both normal and hammer curls with each arm.
Standing Cable Crossover Curls... 2 sets of 15 reps going up in weight.
Standign EZ Curls... 1 working set of 17 reps.
Back stretches (I also stretch out between most sets during training too).

Today I am going to hit legs. I haven't decided if I will really push the weight but chances are I will  I just ate 5 whole eggs with yellow peppers, onions and cherry tomatoes. Plus 1 piece of toast with omega 3 spread and blackberry jam. 

Pre workout I am going to have a synthepure smoothie with 1 apple, 1 kiwi, berries, 2 spoons of oats, greens, cashews, cacao powder and water. All my other meals today will be chicken/beef with rice and vegetables and 1 more synthepure smoothie. Have a good day everyone


----------



## thSman

Interesting, informative n detailed as ever.

Keep up the posts mate and stay focussed.

I'm on an enforced sabbatical, lost over a stone in 8 weeks but I'm planning my return so this info is food for thought


----------



## Elvia1023

I have been very busy but things are going good. So much to update about so I will do it in stages. Firstly I got my blood work results back and changes will need to be made but I will post in detail on that later. What I will say for now is I am forward to growing whilst improving my cholesterol levels (they are awful). Therefore, I won't be using anymore oral aas for awhile 

Last night I injected 0.7ml in 4 spots in each calf. Not sure why but from the front my calves looked the best they ever have about 30 mins post injection. I will be carrying on with eod for the foreseeable future. I am not travelling anywhere etc so I can be 100% for the next few months. 

On Sat night I did train legs and it was great. I pushed the weight but when I got to the leg press my knees were hurting when upping the weight. So to be safe I decided to just keep that at 5 plates a side and done about 6 sets with minimal rest in between to really push the intensity. When I got back home I was destroyed so ate then fell asleep on the sofa. My gf woke me up about 1 hour later so I just knocked back a weightgain shake and went to bed.

On Sunday I had a day off and just ate lots of good food. Last night I trained chest and bi-ceps and felt amazing. With my new preworkout kicking in I felt like a machine and was pleased with 3 plates a side for 7 reps as it was only my 2nd chest workout since coming back. I also done some incline db presses, cable flyes and weighted dips. Bi-ceps was mainly the plate loaded preacher curl machine and rope hammer curls finishing with forearm work. I will likely train back and tri-ceps tonight and looking forward to it.

I changed my mind and decided to start my MK-677 and LGD-4033 combo. I took it pre bed and I knew in the morning it's gtg. You should never go by side effects but with MK-677 it's just obvious... vivid dreams, bad cts and woke up super hungry. I have only taken 3 doses and I can tell already it is amazing. Not sure what percentage was my new preworkout or MK-677 but last night I got so pumped up during training and looked good for me post workout. It was obviously both but I know the MK-677/LGD is having a big effect as I feel so much fuller and even typing my forearms are getting pumped. I am staying away from oral aas for awhile so at least I have this to experiment with  I have felt slight fatigue but nothing bad at 10mg MK-677 and 4.5mg LGD-4033.

I will likely add in humalog and synthetine in about 4 weeks. Right now I am just going to enjoy everything building up over the next few weeks.


----------



## Elvia1023

I am so amped up about training after my break I have to force myself to take days off. As everyone knows when you want to grow optimally you need lots of recovery. I trained back and tri-ceps on Tues and just more of the same. The back movements consisted of pull ups, close grip pulldowns (facing backwards), incline bench db rows (pulling high) and machine low rows. I went up to 4 plates a side on the machine rows and over the next few weeks plan to increase that weight. Tri-ceps consisted of pushdowns and machine dips. I was pleased to go up to 5 plates a side on that which felt good. I done that a few months ago so again hope to increase that weight in the future.

Wed was a break and I just trained legs (Thurs). I decided to do 1 exercise per body part. My workout consisted of:

Leg extensions to warm up knees.
Horizontal Leg Press Calf Presses... 4 warm up sets and 1 working set of 12 reps (very slow and controlled and squeezing and holding at the top).
Standing Leg Curls... 2 warm up sets and 2 working sets with each leg. The first working set was heaviest then I dropped by 1 plate and done another for higher reps.
Machine Kick Backs... 2 warm up sets and 1 working set for each side with 6 plates.
Hip Abductor... 3 warm up sets and 1 working set of 21 reps.
Leg Press... my knees hurt me last workout but felt fine today. I have been doing warm ups then 1-2 workings set with 6-15 reps recently. However I decided to change things today. I basically done 30 reps with 1 plate a side. Then I upped by 1 plate a side each set until I could no longer get to 30 reps. I finished with a rest paused set of 30 reps with 6 plates a side. This machine feels heavy and is on an awkward angle (can't adjust) so this set destroyed me. I couldn't stand up for a good 2 mins after this. My legs are going to be sore 2moro 
Back Stretches

(I did some body weight lunges between various sets too.)

Gonna do another set of syntherol injs for my calves now. I will do 0.7ml in 4 spots in each calf. 

I should be receiving various health supplements 2moro so will add them in straightaway. I will post more about them in the future.

I will post updated pics on the 27th Jan and then every week after that. Thanks for everyones support


----------



## Elvia1023

I just done another set of calf injections. I think that is my 4th set since coming back. I done 0.7ml in 4 spots in each calf. It's only a low amount but it seems to be working great so I am going to carry on using that volume for now. So it's 2.8ml per calf so 5.6ml in total eod. That would mean a bottle would last just over 1 month. I plan to stay on for about 3 months with eod injs so that's 3 bottles total at that dose. Although I will definitely be upping the volume over time so will use a little more. I may even do some in my arms as it works so well. My main concern are definitely my calves though.

Tonight's injections were easy apart from the first 2. Nothing bad but I hit something in one and there was some blood. I always have more issues with the outside of my left calf. Well I did last cycle but this time round everything has been easy so far. My calves feel tight but great. 

Tomorrow I will be training chest and bi-ceps with some abs. I am thinking more db work than usual. I may even do a Roman Fritz style chest workout were I pick a max weight and do 5 quick sets with that weight for db incline, flat and decline presses. Nice and simple but very effective.The db's only go to 40kg in my gym so if I want to do working sets for lower reps (typical warm ups then 1 working set) I have to use a barbell or plate loaded machine.

I am 236 pounds so I have put on 21 pounds so far. I also started all my new health supplements today. I got the delivery from the US to Europe via DHL express in 1.5 days and it only cost me about $12 shipping


----------



## Elvia1023

I have been meaning to do it for a few days but I will definitely post a blood work thread later. I will copy and paste the info into my log. It will show all the new supplements and why I am using them. It's pretty much all cholesterol supps and some digestive enzymes. I am not one to throw supplements at things (used to take loads though) but in this case they are definitely needed.

I forgot to mention I added in 200mg deca per week. Everything combined has been amazing for me. However in the past when I used NPP I didn't get the joint benefits of deca from it. I got insane muscle fullness and fairly dry gains but not what people call the "lubrication of joints" like deca is known for. So I figured add in a small amount just for that purpose so it will assist me when trying to progress in strength.

Last night I was about to take prami again and figured why not try out my bromocriptine tabs from Geno. I have never used it before. They are 2.5mg tabs by Sandoz so I halved one and took 1.25mg. I felt sleepy fairly quickly and went straight to bed. I had some crazy dreams last night and woke up feeling good but a little groggy. That soon passed and I am feeling great now but I did oversleep. So far so good and I am going to carry on with this 1.25mg per night. My sex drive is lower recently and I am thinking that will be down to NPP and my rising estrogen levels. I definitely feel "better" today though 

It's worth noting I did wake up with my nose bleeding. Bromocriptine can thin the blood as can fish oil which I started at 6g (from 2g) yesterday. I also started an array of different supplements so anything could have contributed. It is most likely from the bromo or fish oil though so I will monitor myself and hopefully it doesn't happen again. I do have a weak blood vessel in my nose but it would benefit me giving blood so I will see if I can do that over here.

I will train chest, shoulders and bi-ceps later and looking forward to it. Gonna have a pre workout meal now of chicken, wild rice and vegetables with 1 orange for dessert


----------



## slide

Have you ever tried doing 1.5 reps (a la Meadows) for your chest/db exercises? One of the gyms I hit only has DBs to 100s (45kgs-ish), so, sometimes I have to get a little creative and using the lighter weight and 1.5 reps is good way to do that and get some good work in. Something to consider if you'd want to try something different...

-s


----------



## Elvia1023

slide said:


> Have you ever tried doing 1.5 reps (a la Meadows) for your chest/db exercises? One of the gyms I hit only has DBs to 100s (45kgs-ish), so, sometimes I have to get a little creative and using the lighter weight and 1.5 reps is good way to do that and get some good work in. Something to consider if you'd want to try something different...
> 
> -s



Thanks for the suggestion. I am always trying to be creative and making things up when training. Whenever I hear about something new or see something on you-tube I tend to try it. I have tried the 1.5 reps too. With lighter db's I usually just slow down the reps so things like 5 sec negatives. Although recently I have mainly been concentrating on getting my strength up via barbells or plate loaded machines as I can go as heavy as possible on them. I am going to start using more db's as well as I haven't used them as much recently. I find even 40kg db's are plenty when you really slow down the reps and make sure form is 100%.


----------



## Elvia1023

I decided to leave training tonight as my back was not feeling great. In fact my gf gave me a back massage and at one point when trying to move over she pushed my lower back to sit up and it felt like it was going to go. I know it's best to just leave it a day when it is like that. It will never fully recover so I just have to work around it. I am feeling good though and my chest, shoulder and bi-cep workout was great on Sat...

Warm up with db's
DB Lateral Raises... 4 warm up sets and 1 working set for 11 reps.
DB Front Alternative Raises... 3 warm up sets and 1 working set of 8 reps and a few partials for each side.
High Incline DB Presses... 3 warm up sets and 1 working set of 14 reps.
Smith Decline Presses... 3 warm up sets and 1 working set of 11 reps with 3 plates a side.
Chest Dips... 1 warm up and 1 working set of 10 reps.
Standing Cable Crossover... 1 working set of 24 reps.
Standing Bi-cep Cable Curls... 3 warm up sets and 1 working set of 12 reps with squeezes on every rep.
DB Hammer Curls... 1 warm up and 1 working set of 9 reps with 2 partials.
Barbell Reverse Curls... 1 working set of 16 reps.
Forearm work for 5 mins (cable wrist curls front and backwards),
Back Stretches.

I had a few upper body pics taken about 1 hour post workout. The first 2 look a bit odd but I haven't edited them in anyway it's just the weird purple light we have (like it for pics though). I am very hairy but just thought I would post to show how I am doing at the moment. In person I can see I have made big improvments in my chest development over the last 6 months. It's much better than it was so gonna carry on doing what I have been.


----------



## custom creation

Looking thicker Elvia! Great job brother!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Elvia1023

Thank you for the support. I am up to 238 pounds so 23 pounds up so far. Obviously the weight changes through the day but I always weigh myself in the evening. 

On Monday I trained back and what a difference a day makes. That 1 day break and my back was feeling much better. Just the usual and going as heavy as possible for most movements. One thing that stands out was I tried some rack pulls. Everyone probably knows by now my lower back is messed up but I managed to do 2 plates a side. There was a time when 6 plates a side was my heavy set but right now 2 plates is a major achievement for me. Perhaps I shouldn't even risk it but it felt good to pull that weight. I definitely felt it the next day too 

I had a break on Tues and today was due to train legs. However I have organized to train in my mates gym 2moro. He has a hack squat machine, standing calf raise and lying leg curl (my gym has none of those) so I decided to save legs for 2moro. Tonight I trained shoulders with some arms. 95% of the time I use slow and controlled reps but sometimes I just feel like going a bit mental so I did. I know his form can be very crazy at times but I love watching Branch Warren vids before training to get me even more fired up. So in my head I thought heavy as possible db lateral raises with bent elbows, db front raises and a shoulder press of some kind. My workout looked like...

Warm up with db's
Standing DB Lateral Raises... 4 warm up sets and 1 working set with 26kg db's
Standing DB Alternating Front Raises... 2 warm up sets and 1 working set with 20kg db's. 
Seated 20kg plate front raise... 1 working set of 22 reps.
Seated Smith Shoulder Press... 4 warm up sets and 1 working set with 3 plates a side for 6 reps.
Machine Shoulder Press... 1 working set with 4 drops. Started with the full weight rack and just moved down.
About 15 mins of arms using a variety of exercises (db's, barbell, cables and machines.
Back Stretches

I have been getting to the gym quite late recently only leaving time for a few stretches at the end before I get a shower. Tonight I brought my rumble roller and used that for 5 mins. I stretch/crack my back all the time but using that tonight felt amazing. I definitely needed it and will start using it more. I will start going the gym earlier and bring it with me so I can do my back and calves regularly.


----------



## Elvia1023

Last night I upped my syntherol to 0.8ml in 4 spots in each calf. Every injection was easy. Most of the time the injections are easy but I might get one that bleeds a lot or I hit something minor. But last night literally 8 pain free injs with next to no blood so not bad at all  My AAS shot in my glutes also went in easy and that is rare as my glutes have been left with loads of scar tissue due to years of injecting the same area. 

Next time I will up my dose again to 1ml in 4 spots in each calf and stay at that dose for the next week or so. I am also going to start putting some in my bi-ceps to really help them stand out. I will start with 1ml in both heads of each bi-cep totalling 2ml each and do that eod  

My doses are currently...

612.5mg Sust
350mg Primo E
350mg NPP
200mg Deca
10mg MK-677 ed
4.5mg LGD-4033 ed
20mg Nolvadex eod
1.25mg Bromocriptine eod.

I am gonna keep my aas doses the same for awhile but I may double the MK and LGD in the near future. I will also add in humalog at 5IU maybe twice daily (4 days per week) in a few weeks too. When I add the slin I will add in 2ml synthetine with each shot too. My weight is holding steady so I will be upping food from 2moro to add to things. Then will come the MK/LGD to add to things again. Then the final stage the slin/synthetine so I am hoping I can get at least another 15 pounds (bodyfat staying the same) with these additions. Then I will up food again and just carry on the process.


----------



## Elvia1023

The Science of Calf Training Fully Explained (8 Studies) - YouTube


----------



## ASHOP

Good to see the young guy (video) still using the time proven donkey calf raises. Arnold was big (literally) on these as well as many of the guys of that era.


----------



## Elvia1023

ASHOP said:


> Good to see the young guy (video) still using the time proven donkey calf raises. Arnold was big (literally) on these as well as many of the guys of that era.



My old gym used to have a donkey calf raise machine that was amazing. I wish I had that now. I will have to set up something like he does in the video. I don't trust my lower back doing them in the smith machine with much heavier weight  I have done them in the last few months but standing behind an elevated bench and just using bodyweight (usually after a heavy set of leg press calf raises).


----------



## Elvia1023

On Thursday I ended up training legs in my mates gym. It's a small gym but has everything you need. I wanted to do supersets but there were 2 other guys training legs so I stuck to 1 exercise at a time.

Standing Calf Raises... 5 warm up sets and 3 working sets (different rep ranges).
Lying Leg Curls... 5 warm up set and 3 working sets (different rep ranges).
Leg Press... 4 warm up sets and 1 working set of 20 reps.
Hack Squat... 4 warm up sets and 2 working sets of 12 and 6 reps.
Leg Extensions... 2 pump sets of 15 reps with extra slow rep speed.
Back and Leg Stretches.

On Friday I was going to train but my body felt sore and I figured rest and I can put more into training today. I have been getting some mild pain in my right lat the last few days (seems to be gone today) so I will train chest later. Then 2moro most likely back and maybe hamstrings. I have purposely been training calves just on leg days but I will start adding a few sessions through the week when training upper body too.

Here is a leg pic from Thursday morning no pump...






Sometimes I get pics done and they look complete crap depending upon the angle. My legs are very long which doesn't help so I guess I have to get them at a good angle for them to look like I train them


----------



## Elvia1023

Today I am going to eat...

Weightgain shake (40g pro, 80g carbs, 10g fat) with 3g fish oil added. I always eat whole food for my first meal so today was an exception.

Turkey breast, red peppers, mushrooms and pea pasta (drizzled with extra virgin olive oïl). Plus 1g blackcurrant seed oil and 1g wheatgerm oil.

Homemade chicken soup made with chicken breast, wholegrain barley and various vegetables.

Pre workout I will have a big steak with rice cakes and 1 blood orange afterwards.

Intra will be 3 scoops (75g) evogen glycoject and 25g aminos (10g leucine).

Post workout will be chicken with yellow peppers and jasmine rice.

Synthepure smoothie made with 1 apple, 1 kiwi, frozen berries, 2 spoons of oats, spinach, hazelnuts and water. Plus 1g blackcurrant seed oïl and 1g wheatgerm oïl.

Pre bed probably cottage cheese and peanut butter but that may change. I will also add 3g fish oïl.


I have been having the fusilli pea pasta recently due to it's great macros. However I only realized it is rich in Iron recently so I may have to limit it's intake. My iron levels are high so I need to monitor them. 

100g pasta= 1.5g fat (0.16g saturated), 51.7g carbs (4.9g sugar), 12.5g fibre, 23.5g protein and 0.018g salt.


----------



## Elvia1023

As people know I had to stop all injections when I went away for 2 weeks. But since being back I am on a steady routine injecting calves with syntherol eod. My calves are just over 1.5 inches bigger so far. I have only been doing 0.7-0.8ml in 4 spots in each calf. I simply need to inject more if I want them to grow faster. 

Tonight I will be doing 1ml in 4 spots in each calf and will look at increasing to 1.2ml in 4 spots over the week. I am looking at things gradually but sure for fun I may up to a larger amount to make them really stand out. Although even now they feel so much fuller and rock hard all the time. They pretty much feel pumped up 24/7. Here are 2 pics from yesterday.











I am hoping to get them another inch bigger in the next 2-3 weeks and going on my recent progress I think I can do that with the slightly larger amounts and increased training.

I also done my bi-ceps for the first time yesterday. I done 1ml in both heads for each bi-cep. The difference with just 2 ml is ridiculous. They have felt fuller and more pumped since. They did feel a little sore after the shot but it has gone now. When I flex them I can definitely feel it more but I wouldn't call it sore. Here are 2 quick unpumped pics from an hour a go...











Gonna get read for the gym now. I am thinking calves and chest. For a change some heavy machine presses, flyes and I will add something else in there


----------



## Racepicks

My apologies if this was already addressed.  I would think that calf injections are painful for days after.  Uncomfortable, at the very least.  Am I wrong?  In any case, you're looking good, E.  You may need to purchase a double seat for your next vacation.  Any plans to return to Punta Cana?  I may go back this year.


----------



## MuscleMatt

*Is that possible?*

Crazy results anyway


----------



## squatster

LGD-4033
what does it do?
I am on 30mg of mk 677 right now pr day
Love mk


----------



## Elvia1023

Racepicks said:


> My apologies if this was already addressed.  I would think that calf injections are painful for days after.  Uncomfortable, at the very least.  Am I wrong?  In any case, you're looking good, E.  You may need to purchase a double seat for your next vacation.  Any plans to return to Punta Cana?  I may go back this year.



Hi matey, it's good to see you posting on here. Interestingly for me calf injections are nowhere as bad as you would think. Syntherol is very smooth and contains tiny amounts of BA (1%) so I don't get issues. But obviously the higher the dose the worst things can be. I have never got pip like I do with AAS injections were it stings etc. It's more a tightness in your calves that feels great but very weird at first. The one issue that could be seen as a positive or negative is my calves tend to get super pumped up very easily. So when training them they can burn as the pump is so strong. 

I have developed a system and injection technique that now things are easy most of the time. The biggest struggle is just actually doing the injections as no one wants to pin their calves 8 times  Generally most find it hardest in the 1 week but after that it gets easier as your calves get used to the injections. I would never put AAS in my calves though as that would most likely be much more painful/uncomfortable over time.



squatster said:


> LGD-4033
> what does it do?
> I am on 30mg of mk 677 right now pr day
> Love mk



My caps are 10mg MK-677 and 4.5mg LGD-4033 and I am only using one per day at the moment. I have used LGD alone in the past at a higher dose. There is info about LGD all over the internet. It's a SARM and for me is great for aggression in the gym and muscle hardness/growth. Her eis an article on it...

LGD-4033

You've probably seen the phrase "Testosterone is king" about a million times in the bodybuilding world. I'm certainly not going to argue against this statement, and if I did, you'd probably call me an idiot. That's because injecting testosterone and its synthetic variants (anabolic steroids) leads to significant increases in lean muscle mass and strength. 

This being said, many bodybuilders and researchers are turning to selective androgen receptor modulators (SARMs) as a way to produce the muscle-building effects of testosterone, without the side effects. Originally developed to treat muscle wasting in cancer patients, SARMs are now heralded for increasing lean muscle mass, building strength and enhancing one's overall quality of life.

Of course, not all SARMs are created equal, and some are much more powerful than others. Case in point, LGD-4033 is an extremely powerful SARM that delivers far more muscle-building potential than other non-steroid SARMs. 

LGD-4033 has been put through several studies, including a Phase I Multiple Ascending Dose study. The Phase I research was conducted on 116 healthy male subjects over the course of 21 days. Each male received doses of 0.1, 0.3 or 1.0 mg of LGD-4033 or placebo once a day. The study concluded that LGD-4033 was safe at all three doses, subjects' lean muscle mass increased, strength increased, and no changes in liver function tests, PSA, hematocrit or ECG were seen.

What exactly is LGD-4033?

LGD-4033 is a non-steroidal, selective androgen receptor modulator that can create anabolic activity in muscles, features a robust selectivity for muscle and bonus versus prostate and sebaceous glands, and demonstrates anti-resorptive and anabolic activity in bones.

What Benefits does LGD provide? 

LGD-4033 is renowned for its ability to help increase muscle mass and strength. That said many bodybuilders use this SARM during their bulking phase to add size and lean muscle mass. Some bodybuilders have reported gains of 10 pounds or more following an 8-week cycle. Studies have also shown that LGD can reduce body fat at certain dosages and increase the overall well-being.

What's the Recommended Dosage?

Many researchers start a dosage of 1 mg per day for up to eight weeks. According to popular bodybuilding forums, bodybuilders in extreme bulking phases have safely taken up to 15 mg per day. Others report topping out at 8-10 mg daily for an 8-week cycle.

How does LGD-4033 differ from Testosterone and other steroids?

First off, LGD-4033 is taken orally, which is different from testosterone and anabolic steroids, which are administered through injections. And unlike steroids, this SARM doesn't convert to estrogen, which can cause gyno and water retention, or Dihydrotestosterone, which can lead to acne, hair loss and an enlarged prostate. That said, LGD provides muscle-building capabilities that are similar to steroids, without the same side effects.

Does LGD-4033 have any Side Effects?

Although side effects are far milder than testosterone, this SARM can cause a drop in testosterone and sex hormone-binding globulin (SHBG). But the reduction of testosterone and SHBG is dependant on the dosage administered and whether or not one undergoes post-cycle therapy. Amazingly, LGD-4033 hasn't been shown to cause Luteinizing hormone (LH) or follicle-stimulating hormone (FSH) to decrease, meaning recovery after a cycle of LGD is quick.


----------



## Elvia1023

Last night I had a great workout. I felt like an animal in the gym  I decided to train calves, chest and tri-ceps but mainly stick to machines for a change.

Horizontal Leg Press Calf Push Presses... 3 warm up sets and 1 working set of 14 reps.
Seated Cable Row... 2 sets to warm up my back using a shoulder width grip.
Warm up shoulders and chest with 3kg db's.
Technogym Incline Chest Press... 4 warm up sets and 1 working set with 3 1/2 plates a side.
Technogym Chest Press... 3 warm up sets and 1 working set with 3.5 plates a side.
Machine Chest Flyes... 2 warm up sets and 1 working set.
Close Grip Barbell Bench Press... 3 warm up sets and 1 working set with 2 1/2 plates a side.
Rope Pushdowns... 2 warm up sets and 1 working set of 14 reps.
Tri-cep Dip Machine... 2 warm up sets and 1 working set with 4 plates a side for 22 reps.
Back Stretches

I have weighed more before but post workout I don't think my chest has ever looked bigger. My whole upper body was pumped up to the max. I can be my own worst critic but I literally looked way better than I have ever looked. It's hard to say which element has contributed most but it's safe to say the main ones are my pre workout drink, npp, mk-677 and my intra shake (usually about 75g carbs).

It's worth nothing when I warm up I usually start with about 20 reps then I go down to 15 then 10 but it can vary depending upon the body part. Then my working set is to complete failure and that can be anything from 5 to 20 reps again depending upon the exercise etc. However, recently on a few occasions if one of my warm up sets is heavy I may just do about 5 reps to get accustomed to the weight to prevent injury but save myself so I can put everything into my working set. I don't do this a lot but it is more common when training chest and warming up with say 2 1/2 to 3 plates.


----------



## Elvia1023

I had a day off yesterday but trained back the day before. I was planning to train legs tonight but will leave it for 2moro and do shoulders instead (trained legs after shoulders last week anyway). Back training was great and I went very heavy for most things. The one thing in my mind was not do anything heavy for lower back as it was a bit sensitive that day...

Rear Delts using the Lateral Raise machine facing backwards... 3 sets of 15 reps to warm up. I don't trust my lower back going too heavy with these now.
Incline Bench Rear Delt Raises... 2 warm up sets and 1 working set of 11 reps.
Incline Bench DB High Row... 3 warm up sets and 1 working set of 14 reps.
One Armed DB Rows... 1 warm up set and 1 working set for each arm.
Wide Grip Lat Pulldowns... 3 warm up sets and 1 working set with the full weight rack.
Reverse Close Grip Pulldowns... 1 warm up set and 1 working set with 3 drops.
Seated Cable Row... 3 warm up sets and 1 working drop set with 4 drops.
Lower Back Extension... decided to train lower back and done about 5 sets of 15 reps.
Bi-cep work for 10 mins or so. Really fast paced and went heavy on trhe preacher curl machine.
Back Stretches.

Just rushing now as I need to go to the gym. I have a few things I need to update so will mention them later. Have a good day everyone


----------



## Elvia1023

I have just got back from training shoulders. I added in some calves at the start too. But my main calf day will be 2moro. I am feeling great and had an amazing workout but definitely feeling it now. I tried Redcon1's Total War preworkout for the first time and it was great. I could barely move my arms by the end of training. I changed the order around a little and my workout consisted of...

Horizontal Leg Press Calf Push Presses... 4 warm up sets and 1 working set of about 15 reps.
Warm Up with shoulders with 3kg db's.
Barbell Upright Row... 3 warm up sets and 1 working set of 10 reps.
Smith Machine Shoulder Press... 5 warm up sets and 1 working drop set. I done my 5 rep heavy warm up on here. I went for 3 plates a side and only got 4 reps. So I quickly decided to make it a drop set with 2 drops.
Standing DB Lateral Raises... 2 warm up sets and 1 working set with 20kg db's.
Cable Front Raises... 2 warm up sets and 1 working set of 10 reps.
Shrugs using the Hammer Strength Shoulder Press (standing on the seat)... 1 set of 50 reps with 3 plates a side.
Back Stretches.


----------



## Elvia1023

Last night I trained legs but was late to the gym and only had about 40 mins. My workout looked like...

Standing Barbell Calf Raises... 2 sets of 20 reps.
Leg Press Calf Presses... 3 warm up sets and 2 working sets.
Hip Abductor supersetted with Hip Adductor... 4 warm up sets and 1 working set for both.
Standing Leg Curls supersetted with Leg Press... 3 warm up sets and 2 working sets for the LC's all supersetted with 20 rep leg press sets.
Leg Press... I then decided to add on 1 plate a side and do 5 reps to warm up to a heavy weight. I did think go up then fail with a weight at about 8+ reps but I over done it. I went up too much to the point I failed on my last set at 3 reps. I say too much as my knees have not been good. I think even with the knowledge of what's best we can still be guilty of ego lifting  This leg press is at a weird angle too and feels very heavy and I put on 13 plates a side (the max it fits. Nothing major but the inflammation literally meant I could barely do a bodyweight squat afterwards. Today I am limping but nothing too bad and I won't be repeating that any time soon 

That brings me onto something I forgot to mention. When I ordered my cholesterol supplments I also added some Now Foods digestive enzymes plus extra bromelain too. In addition to some vitamin c and burdock root. I will list everything I am using and why. Please note once my blood values improve I will be halving these supplements and sticking to core ones.

1. Jarrow Formulas Artichoke... liver and cholesterol metabolism, digestion etc.

2. Now Foods Cholesterol Pro (500mg citrus bergamot and 800mg plant stérols)... cholesterol, blood glucose, cardiovascular health etc.

3. Now Foods Sytrinol at 1 cap am/pm. 1 cap includes 150mg sytrinol, 10mg policosanol amongst other things... cholesterol, anti-oxidant etc.

4. Healthy Origins Ubiquinol... heart health, blood pressure, cholesterol etc.

5. Jarrow Formulas Pantethine... cholesterol, inflammation, immune system etc.

6. Now Foods Red Yeast Rice 600mg with Q10 at 30mg... cholesterol, blood circulation, digestion etc.

7. Kyolic Aged Garlic Extract... heart health, blood pressure, cholesterol, immune system etc.

8. Solgar Fish Oil... heart health, inflammation, blood pressure, cholesterol etc.

9. Now Foods Blackcurrant Seed Oil... inflammation, immune system, blood flow, joints etc.

10. Now Foods Wheatgerm Oil... cholesterol, blood circulation, anti-oxidant etc.

11. Synthergine... liver health, stress and cortisol levels etc.

12. Multi Vitamin... covers all bases

13. Cherry Extract... vitamin c, anti-oxidant, inflammation etc.

14. Vitamin D3... healthy bones and teeth, immune system and improved muscxle function etc.

15. Digestive Enzymes... digestion, nutrient utilization, assisting cell growth and repair etc.

16. Bromelain... protein digestion, joints, inflammation, muscle repair etc.

17. Burdock Root... blood purifier, skin etc.


----------



## Elvia1023

I just done another set of syntherol injections. They have been so easy so far but my calves then didn't go well at all. I kept on hitting things and didn't help matters as I was trying to go faster tonight. One injection was a full on blood squirt when I pulled the needle out. Bi-ceps are so easy compared to calves. I don't even have to try when doing bi-ceps. Every inject I done was 1ml and that consisted of 4 for each calf (2 inner and 2 outer) and 2 for each bi-cep (1 inner and 1 outer). I tried doing much lower down (closer to the elbow) for 2 bi-cep injs for a change. In the past when I tried that I sometimes experienced some pip so I will see how I am tomorrow. But so far they feel great. 

My calves feel great now but I definitely need to start massaging them more. I think I will also start using slightly longer needles to prevent any lumping. No major issues but I am only using 1/2 inch for my calves so even just 5/8 to 1 inch would be better. All in all though everything is going great. I just need to focus on putting more effort in so I can carry on progressing. 

I have softened up a little and that will be from a combination of raised estrogen, higher fat intake and perhaps the MK-677. I want to leave an AI out until I get another blood test in just over 1 week. But after that I will start using a low dose of aromasin.

My knees are feeling better but I am still limping. I will see how I am tomorrow but I plan to train abs, chest and maybe tri-ceps. Gonna dose 1.25mg bromocriptine now and go to bed.


----------



## Elvia1023

Someone on another forum asked me about blood pressure so I figured I would mention the details here. Obviously my cholesterol is a big concern at the moment but blood pressure is always a concern for me especially when bulking. In the past it has gone fairly high and on a bulking cycle is usually borderline high so I need to monitor and control that. I want to get my biggest ever so I definitely need to make sure my bp doesn't go above what it has in the past. It's never low so I know I will only ever benefit from suppléments that help control it.

I have carditone waiting for me in the UK so will be adding that in soon. That has been shown to be extremely effective treating high blood pressure so I am sure it will help me out as I carry on growing. Once I buy a new bp monitor I will be checking it regularly.

The other supplements I am using that have been shown to have a positive effect on blood pressure are vitamin c, ubiquinol (q10), citrus bergamot, policosanol, garlic and artichoke. Supplementing magnesium can be great for bp but that is included in the carditone formula. If I had to recommend a simple stack for someone with bp issues it would be carditone and vitamin c. If funds were available I would definitely add in ubiquinol as that is an amazing overall health supplement. Here is a study done on Q10 (ubiquinol being the best form).

Coenzyme Q10 in the treatment of hypertension: a meta-analysis of the clinical trials.

Rosenfeldt FL1, Haas SJ, Krum H, Hadj A, Ng K, Leong JY, Watts GF.

Abstract

Our objective was to review all published trials of coenzyme Q10 for hypertension, assess overall efficacy and consistency of therapeutic action and side effect incidence. Meta-analysis was performed in 12 clinical trials (362 patients) comprising three randomized controlled trials, one crossover study and eight open label studies. In the randomized controlled trials (n=120), systolic blood pressure in the treatment group was 167.7 (95% confidence interval, CI: 163.7-171.1) mm Hg before, and 151.1 (147.1-155.1) mm Hg after treatment, a decrease of 16.6 (12.6-20.6, P<0.001) mm Hg, with no significant change in the placebo group. Diastolic blood pressure in the treatment group was 103 (101-105) mm Hg before, and 94.8 (92.8-96.8) mm Hg after treatment, a decrease of 8.2 (6.2-10.2, P<0.001) mm Hg, with no significant change in the placebo group. In the crossover study (n=18), systolic blood pressure decreased by 11 mm Hg and diastolic blood pressure by 8 mm Hg (P<0.001) with no significant change with placebo. In the open label studies (n=214), mean systolic blood pressure was 162 (158.4-165.7) mm Hg before, and 148.6 (145-152.2) mm Hg after treatment, a decrease of 13.5 (9.8-17.1, P<0.001) mm Hg. Mean diastolic blood pressure was 97.1 (95.2-99.1) mm Hg before, and 86.8 (84.9-88.8) mm Hg after treatment, a decrease of 10.3 (8.4-12.3, P<0.001) mm Hg. We conclude that coenzyme Q10 has the potential in hypertensive patients to lower systolic blood pressure by up to 17 mm Hg and diastolic blood pressure by up to 10 mm Hg without significant side effects.


PMID: 17287847 DOI: 10.1038/sj.jhh.1002138 

[PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]


----------



## Elvia1023

On Friday I trained calves, chest and abs and changed things up a little. Recently I have been going the gym pretty much trying to lift as much as possible in low-moderate rep ranges for all working sets. I decided to just focus on the form and being 100% and kept the weight to a max of 2 plates a side and even lighter db's. I done quite a lot of slow negative db pressing sets with minimal rest in between. I finished my chest training with some incline bench cable crossovers. Calves and abs were only 5-10 mins each but very intense.

Yesterday I trained back and pushed the weight. I changed around the grips for most exercises and also added in a few multi grip sets. I got 4 plates a side for approx 12 reps and a few partials using a wide supinated grip (one arm at a time) on the technogym row machine which is awkward so I was pleased with that. I swopped over to the technogym lat pulldown machine and only went up to 3 plates a side. I done one arm at a time and realized focused on the form and pulling my elbows down as much as possible. The rest was just all really heavy and pushing it hard. I really love the feel of the seated cable row machine and ended with a giant drop set on that. Then it was lower back extentions holding a plate and dropping to bodyweight. I ended with back stretches and 5 mins of rumble rolling my back. My right shoulder felt a bit sore last night but it seems to be better. I am feeling really good and just want to carry on progressing like I have been.

One issue is I am struggling to get some meat meals down. It doesn't help when I leave them in tupperware and the meat goes dry. I oven baked 4 chicken breasts all with about 80g carbs from rice and struggled getting most of them down. There is an easy fix to that though like I done earlier for the last one. I cut up the chicken into tiny pieces and added sauce to the plate so that was fine. I am bulking so a little sauce here and there is not going to hurt me. I don't like any of the crappy no sugar sauces so just get standard ones or make my own. I did start having weightgain shakes before bed but I am going to stop that and have a big whole food meal as I feel that is better especially pre bed.

The only "bad" food I have had over the last few weeks has been some sauce and 1 bar of 80% dark chocolate I am currently eating (over a few days) so not bad at all. I love dark chocolate so have it as a treat from time to time. As people know it provides many health benefits too. I do have bowls of cereal occasionally but they are top quality full of whole nuts etc but not what I call perfect bulking food. The ones I have are over 1000 calories per bowl so definitely bumping up my calories. If I could eat 6 of them per day bulking would be so easy


----------



## squatster

For your food
I picked up a rice cooker that my good freind told me about
I cook the rice for lunch then take my cold chicken or meat and mix it into the hot rice and let thrm stsy on warmer till I am ready to eat.
Your chicken- meat or fish is alway hot and moist.
Rice cookers are only $30 or so
I think you could plug it into your car lighter also


----------



## squatster

Question- when you are doing MK-677
What would happen if you took 2 to 4 iu of growth at the same time?
Would it be beneficial or just a waist of growth?
And I think I saw that you added insulin in- do you get the same kick doing insulin w/serums as you would with insulin and growth hormones?
Sorry for silly questions but you are one of the most knowledgeable peptide guys here


----------



## lycan Venom

I appreciate the logging. It gives me sommething to look forward to when checking into the forum. It's also motivation to do one myself and from the Syntherol log, it is hard to keep up daily when you have a busy lifestyle. So much respect and gratitude for effort in updating your log.


----------



## Elvia1023

squatster said:


> For your food
> I picked up a rice cooker that my good freind told me about
> I cook the rice for lunch then take my cold chicken or meat and mix it into the hot rice and let thrm stsy on warmer till I am ready to eat.
> Your chicken- meat or fish is alway hot and moist.
> Rice cookers are only $30 or so
> I think you could plug it into your car lighter also



Thanks matey. I actually was gonna buy a rice cooker recently and my gf said she would get me one for Christmas. Then she forgot so I will have to pick one up soon! Someone else just asked me about chicken so I will input the info here. I actually just cooked chicken then and it was amazing. I fried it in coconut oil with some chilli flakes and A Vogel's Herbamare herb salt. I mainly do that or I oven bake it. Even when I oven bake it I usually enjoy it loads. The issue is just when I leave it in tupperware over night. My appetite has lowered slightly so that is the main factor as usually I am happy to eat chicken that has been left in the fridge over night. Today I cut one chicken breast into small pieces and added sauce and it was actually great so I will start doing that.

I did start buying cheaper chicken in France and that didn't help as they are crap. Still way more expensive than the US but utter crap quality. Even if you cooked them perfectly or put them in a soup you can taste and see the difference. Chicken in Switzerland is very expensive but great quality if it is domestic. Actually check out the chicken I bought the other day to show you what I mean...







That's over $15 for 378g of chicken breast wtf  That was bought in an organic store I always go to. Gonna stick to the cheapest Swiss chicken from now on which is about $9 for the same amount.



squatster said:


> Question- when you are doing MK-677
> What would happen if you took 2 to 4 iu of growth at the same time?
> Would it be beneficial or just a waist of growth?
> And I think I saw that you added insulin in- do you get the same kick doing insulin w/serums as you would with insulin and growth hormones?
> Sorry for silly questions but you are one of the most knowledgeable peptide guys here



Not silly at all. MK-677 goes great with HGH. You wouldn't need to use as much HGH so it really helps out in regards to cost too. I would recommend taking one am and the other pm. The order doesn't matter but I would do HGH in the morning and MK-677 about 2 hours pre bed. It can effect some peoples sleep when dosed just before bed so I always like to take it a little earlier.

I haven't actually added slin in yet. I do have humulin-r in the cupboard but I had some humalog sent to my parents in the UK. I couldn't get it sent here due to customs. So when I visit them next week I will bring it back in my suitcase and pretty much start straightaway.

Yes you could use MK-677 in replace of HGH with slin and get similar results. I guess it all depends upon how you react to MK and how you react to certain brands of HGH. Meaning 20mg MK-677 for example should put on a fair amount of water retention. Whereas certain HGH brand's don't but others may put on huge water retention. So depending upon your response to each/both elements the results could be different. But in general terms don't think you are short changing yourself using MK instead of HGH with slin. I personally get more out of MK than I do most of the HGH brands I have tried. If you do your planned MK and HGH combo then you cover all bases so adding slin onto that combo should work out great if your diet is spot on.

I may try something interesting with my slin so I will post more on that in the future. By interesting I mean 5IU dosed approx 4 times daily on training days.



lycan Venom said:


> I appreciate the logging. It gives me sommething to look forward to when checking into the forum. It's also motivation to do one myself and from the Syntherol log, it is hard to keep up daily when you have a busy lifestyle. So much respect and gratitude for effort in updating your log.



Thank you matey that means a lot. I love doing logs. It can be time consuming and I have let my pre workout thread slip a little but will be posting in that soon too. Thanks for your support and I enjoy your posts.


----------



## Elvia1023

Since I upped my syntherol volume to 1ml in 4 spots in each calf eod it has made a big difference. My calves are now about 2 inches bigger from when I started and nearly 18 1/2 inches. Last night my injections were easy so that was good. There was basically no blood for the first 7 and some on the last one. 2moro I am going to try 1.1ml in 4 spots and go on from there. My calves feel pumped all the time now. Since upping the dose slightly I have felt it more but nothing bad. I stretch my calves between every set and that hurts more than the actual sets. I feel it most on the negative of each rep when I am stretching at the bottom.

I have only done a few injections in my arms and I can already see a big difference. I have been using 1ml in both heads of the bi-cep eod so not a lot at all. I have been purposely putting in some injections lower down my bi-cep closer to the elbow and I can already see a difference in the fullness in that area. I thought I may lose rom putting in there but so far it's been fine. Bi-ceps are so easy to do but they actually hurt more than calves but again much easier. I definitely feel it more when I put the needle in though but so far have had no issues with any bi-cep injections.

I decided to train arms (calves to start) before as I very rarely do that. With everything combined my arms looked the best they have ever looked when I was training. I took my hoodie off which I never do and trained in a vest and even for me (not exactly Arnie am I ) my arms looked very freaky. The pre workout I used plus other drugs had a massive effect. But my bi-ceps were rock hard and that's down to the syntherol in them as I could feel the difference from before starting syntherol.

Even though I mainly just trained arms I pushed it. I have been destroyed since getting back. I pretty much just sat in my chair for an hour post workout not doing anything... not even eating. My workout looked like...

Leg Press Calf Presses... 4 warm up sets and 1 working set with stretching between every set.
Standing Cable Curls supersetted with Tri-cep Pushdowns... 4 warm up sets and 1 working set for both (full weight rack for working set). I used a fast tempo for both movements.
Incline Bench Barbell Curls supersetted with Standing Overhead Tri-cep (barbell) Extensions... 3 sets of approx 15 reps for both.
Overhead Tri-cep Cable Extensions leaning forwards... 2 sets of approx 15 reps.
Machine Preacher Curls... 1 set with both arms then 1 working set with each arm with the same weight for approx 6 reps.
Underhand Tri-cep Extensions... 1 set with each arm.
DB Hammer Curls... 1 working set of 17 reps.
Machine Tri-cep Dips... 2 warm up sets and 1 working set of 16 reps.
Bi-cep Cable work to finish (will explain below)
Forearm work for 5 mins (mainly reverse cable wrist curls).

So yes lots going on and using various movements but tonight I just felt like destroying my arms using a variety of weights, exercises, angles etc. Usually I train arms for 10 mins at a time so it was good to hit them like this.

Now the cable work at the end was very interesting and something I recommend you try. I used a cable pulley machine at about chest height with me facing the machine and curling backwards. I used one arm at a time and picked a weight I would fail at about 15 full range of motion reps. I made sure the form was 100% and squeezed on ever rep. Once you fail on the standard/concentric reps you up the weight and quickly do 1 rep but you simply hold the contraction still for as long as possible. Once you fail doing that you up the weight again and aim to fail eccentrically. You do this by pulling the weight back with both arms but do the negative portion of the rep with just the working arm. I pretty much only managed about 5 reps at the 3rd failure point and then moved onto the other arm and started over again. You could literally do 3 sets of this and that would be a great bi-cep workout.


----------



## Elvia1023

I had a break from the gym yesterday and it has done me good. Although I haven't slept much. I fell asleep about 11pm (very early for me) and woke up at 4am  I knew I was going to fall asleep but let myself and didn't do any injections. It's fine though as I just done all my syntherol and aas injections at 7am. My next set are due tomorrow night so nothing will be effected.

Today I used 27G 5/8 pins and they were fine. I usually use 26G and I definitely have to push in hard with the 27G's. It doesn't help it's so cold here but usually I will place the syntherol bottle in some boiled water. Today I didn't but all my injections went in easy. Barely no blood and they feel good now.

One issue is my left quad. I felt it 2 days ago and that was day's after training legs so very strange. I must have strained the muscle as it is very sore but is much better now. From just above my kneecap to the top of my quad it was really bad. So I am leaving any quad training for a few more days but have still been hitting calves frequently.

My gym contract runs very soon and I will be swopping gyms. My gym is very good but I feel like a change. I have 2 options so will decide this week. If I was in the UK I would join both but over here most gyms are very expensive so that's not an option.

I have been injecting test c (with sust) and letting it build up. I am pretty much out of sust so will carry on with 0.5ml test c eod. Then I will up that to 0.75ml eod which would mean a total of 656.25mg per week. So just above the 612.5mg sust per week I have been using.

Just noticing my arms now (not long since I injected) and it's crazy the effect 2ml syntherol can have eod. It's such a small amount of oil but I have been purposely placing it in certain areas and it is working great. My arms are not really an issue so I don't need large amount and just been using small amounts to help bring them up. I am a bit surprised I get no pip from some shots as I am placing them really high up my arm... literally right at the edge were the bi-cep begins.

Later I will be training calves and shoulders and looking forward to it


----------



## Elvia1023

I always think due to my calf genetics they will never have great shape but by using syntherol I can at least get them really big. Although yesterday when looking at them from the back they looked so much better and the shape has improved alot so I am very happy. Obviously the shape is not going to change much as that's genetics but the fact they are so much fuller has only added to things. Although I definitely think they look better in person then they come out in pics  I will get some updated pics of them up soon. I took a few of my hairy upper body before so will post them later.

My left quad seems to be better so I will be training legs 2moro. I won't be doing any really heavy movements for quads just yet though. I destroyed myself in the gym yesterday and today. I won't post every detail but notes for each day.

Calves and Shoulders
Started with calves and just 1 exercise with 4 warm up sets and 1 working set.
Killed shoulders and pushed the weight. I went for 3 plates a side on the shoulder press but only managed 2 reps 
Hybrid of db lateral raise and upright row... went very heavy.
Front Raises... 24kg db's which is very heavy as perfect form and no momentum used.
Finished with higher rep cable lateral raises.

Back and Chest
Lots of exercises and all heavy.
Tried to superset back and chest movements but gym was busy so many exercises were done 1 at a time.
3 plate a side machine incline presses.
4 1/2 plate a side machine rows.
Superset of very wide grip lat pulldowns and machine hammer presses... 3 warm up sets and 1 working set with full weight rack for both.
Full weight rack for seated cable row using wide hammer grip.
Cable Crossover for chest and finishing with 1/4 reps at the bottom of the movement (amazing pump).
Finished with One Armed Lat Rows using a high cable and kneeling on the floor getting a great stretch.

One thing I have noticed is I am sweating more in the gym now. It's a big difference from 1-2 weeks ago so I assume the higher hormone levels (things have built up).


----------



## Elvia1023

I will get some better pics taken soon but just got these done earlier. I am very hairy so I don't appear as lean (I am though). I am holding water from rising estrogen levels and likely the MK-677. As mentioned previously once I get my next blood test done (next week) I will be adding in a small dose of aromasin daily. These were done about 45 mins post training so I still have a tiny bit of pump. I added a back picture. In most back pics I look really wide but so does my waist. This one I don't look anywhere as big but my waist looks better. The back one is a bit blurry for some unknown reason but probably not a bad thing as I have some acne scaring from years ago  I am 25 pounds (maybe a little more) up from my starting weight.
















The one area I am most pleased with is my chest. It's much rounder and fuller than a few month ago. Hopefully I can pack on another 20+ pounds (to make 45+) and stay just as lean in the next few months. I am just getting into my stride now


----------



## Elvia1023

I was in the UK recently for a few days. Everything was more relaxed and I had some treats but nothing too bad. I ate at a Chinese restaurant one night and a Turkish BBQ another time. They have a shop in the UK called Mark's and Spencers that do great food so I bought stuff from there. On 3 occasions I had a porterhouse steak with fried cinnamon pineapple so I ate good.

I only went to the gym once when away but I really pushed it. Training the way I did isn't going to help with muscle gain but it was just one day. Literally 2 1/2 hours+ of weight training. I done 1-3 exercises for every body part and most with 1 working set to finish. I won't write everything I done but it was good to use some new equipment.

One thing that stood out was they had a plate loaded partial deadlift and shrug machine. It had 2 handles... horizontal/wide and close/hammer. I decided to try some deadlifts with my messed up lower back. Because the handles were at my sides it made things 100x better for me. I started with 1/2 plate a side and ended up doing 15 slow reps with 5 plates a side so was made up. That's the max that would fit on the machine and my back was fine. Granted I felt it the following few days but at the time it was great. The best way for me to replicate this movement would be using a cambered deadlift bar (no gyms have one over here) on 2 platforms. Or the obvious db deadlifts which I sometimes do but I could definitely not handle that amount of weight doing those (plus my db's only go to half of that). I pushed it hard for every body part and felt amazing afterwards.

An amusing fact is there are 6 gyms in the nearby area to my parents in the UK. I could join all 6 gyms and it would still be cheaper than the membership to the gym I am about to join over here  The gym I went to was great and it costs $15 per month to be a member  It is also 24/7 and you use a code to get in.

I have added in a new multi-vitamin and carditone to my supplements. I had my blood pressure tested and it was 140/72 so I am made up with that considering I am bulking and on MK-677. Hopefully the carditone can lower that even more. I also have a new MK-677 and last night I started GW-50156 for the first time. I am hoping the GW improves my HDL levels and helps with my cardiovascular performance especially since I am gaining weight fairly quickly. I started 10mg pre workout last night so need to let it build up as so far I haven't noticed any difference.

I will be starting synthetine and humalog tonight dosed at 2ml and 5IU pre workout  I also have some ghrp 2/6 I will be using for the gh pulse and increase in appetite. I will probably start with 100mcg dosed twice daily and dose it with my synthetine and slin. Pre workout I will use GHRP-2 as it doesn't effect my appetite as much and the GHRP-6 for the 2nd dose.


----------



## Elvia1023

I feel like I have been run over by a car  I was the same last night after training legs too. I literally got home and had a weightgain shake and went straight to bed and it was only about 9pm. I don't even think I brushed my teeth I was that destroyed  The pre workouts definitely add to my post workout fatigue so I will have a break from them. When I trained in the UK for ages with no pre workout used I felt amazing after training.

Yesterday leg training looked like...

Leg Press Calf Presses... 5 warm up sets and 1 working set with 6 plates a side. I also performed 3 sets of bodyweight calf raises on a platform in between certains sets. The 3rd set was a working set straight after my working set of Calf Presses.
DB Stiff Leg Deadlifts... 3 sets of 15 reps going up in weight each set.
Standing Leg Curls... 2 warm up sets and 2 working sets with partial reps at the end of the last set.
Technogym Glute Machine... 3 warm up sets and 1 working set with 6 plates.
Hip Adductor... 3 warm up sets and 1 working set.
Hip Abductor... 3 warm up sets and 1 working drop set.
DB Walking Lunges... 3 warm up sets and 1 working set with 40kg db's.
DB Squats (lower back)... 3 sets of 20 reps going up in weight each set.
Lex Extensions... 6 warm up sets and 1 working drop set with 3 drops (starting at 7 plates).
Back and Leg Stretches and Rumble Rolling for 15 mins.

Earlier I trained chest and tri-ceps with 5 mins of abs...

Seated Cable Row... 3 sets with light weight to warm up back.
Warm up chest and shoulders with 3kg db's.
Incline Bench Barbell Press... 3 sets of 15 slow motion reps using a 20kg, 30kg and 40kg short barbell.
Flat Barbell Bench Press... 5 warm up sets and 1 working set with 3 plates a side for 6 full reps and 3 assisted.
Chest Dips... 1 warm up set and 1 working set with a 20kg db then dropped to bodyweight.
Standing Cable Crossover... 2 warm up sets and 1 working set. The last 2 sets were supersetted with 2 sets of partials reps on the seated chest fly machine.
Tri-cep Pushdown... 3 sets of 15 reps using different grips.
SkullCrushers... 1 warm up set and 2 working sets.
Machine Tri-cep Dips... 2 warm up sets and 1 working set with 4 plates a side for 18 reps.
Tri-cep Extension Machine... 1 working set of 40 rest paused reps.
Abs for 5 mins then back stretches.

I will now start a more basic and to the point training system. Basically the same I have been doing but without some of the isolation movements. Concentrating mainly on compound movements and using heavy and progressive weight. As many warm up sets as needed but less volume and as a result a little more frequency for most bodyparts. I want to split up my training abit more and keep it basic but effective. This way I can train most body parts twice weekly and hard but for shorter durations so recovery isn't negatively effected. I will also be utilizing various things (drugs, intra nutrition, better sleeping pattern etc) and eating well to ensure optimal recovery.

It's my last day at my gym 2moro so I will be training for the 3rd day in a row but will have Sunday off. 2moro will be back, hamstrings and bi-ceps.


----------



## Elvia1023

I started synthetine and humalog before training chest earlier. I used 2ml synthetine and 5-6IU humalog and I will probably stick at those doses. One thing I instantly noticed was I was sweating loads when training. I got a great pump especially my tri-ceps but I always do. I have just started a new intra product to only add to things. Per scoop it contains...

Each 50g serving of Workout Fuel ™ provides:

 Highly Branched Cyclic Dextrin:18.8g 
 IBCAA 2:1:1:5g 
 Cocopure ™ (Coconut Water):3g 
 Beta Alanine:2g 
 Vitamin C:250mg 
 PeptoPro ®:10g 
 Beetroot Extract:4g 
 Citrulline Malate:2.5g 
 Acetyl L Carnitine:500mg

I originally thought I would triple scoop it but it's not needed plus it's not exactly cheap. So I am double scooping it but adding in extra carbs. I have some left over dextrose so used that before. I also have a bag of HBCD's so will go onto that afterwards. You should always dose your slin based on your carbs. However, I am only going to use small amounts of slin but due to my sensitivity I wasn't taking any risks tonight so dosed 2 scoops and an extra 50g dextrose meaning 87.6g carbs. I also had a handful of dates and some clementine juice just after the slin too. No particular reason for those carb choices I just bought the juice for my gf and I love dates and I digest them easily.

So my complete stack from now on will be...

612.5mg test c per week
350mg npp per week
350mg primo e per week
20mg mk-677 and 9mg lgd-4033 per day
10mg gw-50156 per day
2ml synthetine and 5-6IU humalog pre workout

2moro I will add in 100mcg ghrp-2 pre workout too. Plus 100mcg ghrp-6 whenever I feel like it (probably once daily at a max).

Gonna do my syntherol calf injections and aas shot pre bed later on. Everything is set in place now so I just got to stick to the plan


----------



## gh0st

squatster said:


> Question- when you are doing MK-677
> What would happen if you took 2 to 4 iu of growth at the same time?
> Would it be beneficial or just a waist of growth?
> And I think I saw that you added insulin in- do you get the same kick doing insulin w/serums as you would with insulin and growth hormones?
> Sorry for silly questions but you are one of the most knowledgeable peptide guys here



ot sure if he addressed this but what i do is take 100/100 of mod1-29/ a GHRP(hgrp2,ghrp6, hex) 15 mins pre HGH injection and drop my dose of HGH JUST SLIGHTLY and receive the same results. THis comes from DATS original theory of letting the exogenous HGH ride the pulse of the gh peps and get all 5 iso forms. OFF TOPIC ut whenn doing this while on MK677 ITS FARRRRRR FROM A WASTE!!!!! FRom what i have seen from IGF/gh serum scores(Mainly t IGF scores that sky rockt) but both IGF/GH scores Rocket thru the roof! Look at the results for your self.....if u research enough....mainly the guys who invest in the IGF scores. i have links somewhere. Sorry Elvia if i skipped a few posts of yours and didnt am either contradicting you (which i doubt)or if u already addressed this!



Elvia1023 said:


> I will get some better pics taken soon but just got these done earlier. I am very hairy so I don't appear as lean (I am though). I am holding water from rising estrogen levels and likely the MK-677. As mentioned previously once I get my next blood test done (next week) I will be adding in a small dose of aromasin daily. These were done about 45 mins post training so I still have a tiny bit of pump. I added a back picture. In most back pics I look really wide but so does my waist. This one I don't look anywhere as big but my waist looks better. The back one is a bit blurry for some unknown reason but probably not a bad thing as I have some acne scaring from years ago  I am 25 pounds (maybe a little more) up from my starting weight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The one area I am most pleased with is my chest. It's much rounder and fuller than a few month ago. Hopefully I can pack on another 20+ pounds (to make 45+) and stay just as lean in the next few months. I am just getting into my stride now





NOW WHEN I SENT YOU MY PICS!!!!!!! You said you would KILL for my waste but from what i am seeing my man! You are looking mean and lean my man!!!!! 

You probably deleted them like i asked you to after looking at them...as i only show em to brother i know r solid and trustworthy. And u asked to check out a few pics when u were looking for a logger but i had a prior obligation but wanted to share em with u as I think you have helped me a lot over the past few years with certain pep/RC questions and also i consider you a good friend! And just from your avy alone u can tell u have put serious size on!!!!
Im still on the fence about the SEO ... But u got my wheels turning as DES, lr3 and other advice you have given or i have followed over the last few years has given me amazing size in my arms! I only imagine wtf would happen if this SEO panned out!


*****I forgot to resend u the pics when u asked but i will and u will see that(at the prime #$%^##%% point) you are not far off! You probably only got a few extra inches(if that) on me) and remember im much taller and my metabolism is faster!


----------



## Elvia1023

gh0st said:


> ot sure if he addressed this but what i do is take 100/100 of mod1-29/ a GHRP(hgrp2,ghrp6, hex) 15 mins pre HGH injection and drop my dose of HGH JUST SLIGHTLY and receive the same results. THis comes from DATS original theory of letting the exogenous HGH ride the pulse of the gh peps and get all 5 iso forms. OFF TOPIC ut whenn doing this while on MK677 ITS FARRRRRR FROM A WASTE!!!!! FRom what i have seen from IGF/gh serum scores(Mainly t IGF scores that sky rockt) but both IGF/GH scores Rocket thru the roof! Look at the results for your self.....if u research enough....mainly the guys who invest in the IGF scores. i have links somewhere. Sorry Elvia if i skipped a few posts of yours and didnt am either contradicting you (which i doubt)or if u already addressed this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOW WHEN I SENT YOU MY PICS!!!!!!! You said you would KILL for my waste but from what i am seeing my man! You are looking mean and lean my man!!!!!
> 
> You probably deleted them like i asked you to after looking at them...as i only show em to brother i know r solid and trustworthy. And u asked to check out a few pics when u were looking for a logger but i had a prior obligation but wanted to share em with u as I think you have helped me a lot over the past few years with certain pep/RC questions and also i consider you a good friend! And just from your avy alone u can tell u have put serious size on!!!!
> Im still on the fence about the SEO ... But u got my wheels turning as DES, lr3 and other advice you have given or i have followed over the last few years has given me amazing size in my arms! I only imagine wtf would happen if this SEO panned out!
> 
> 
> *****I forgot to resend u the pics when u asked but i will and u will see that(at the prime #$%^##%% point) you are not far off! You probably only got a few extra inches(if that) on me) and remember im much taller and my metabolism is faster!



Yes that ghrh/ghrp combo before HGH injects is tried and tested and I have used it with great effect in the past. Although in the past I was lazy with injections so never stuck to a solid plan. If I had hgh again I would stick to a plan. Although as you highlight even just mk-677 with hgh would be amazing and wouldn't require any extra pinning. Although it's always worth getting in extra pulses using peps even if that is just with a GHRP.

Thank you matey. I am in full gaining mode now so my sharpness will fade more and more but I always try to stay relatively lean. I am probably wider than I look as my waist is not small... quite the opposite... 38 inches or so. I have very wide hips too so not ideal but I do the best with what I have.

IGF-1 can be uised with great effect as you know. Although syntherol could transform anyones arms it's ridiculously effective. I only use it sparingly in my arms as I don't want them too big. I could fill them up and probably put on a few inches and fast but I would rather be more gradual with things. Although in certain poses they could probably do with a few inches! In others they can look quite freaky if I do say so myself (for me) 

This is just the start. I want another 20 solid looking pounds in 2 months 

I forgot to mention I don't think you are much taller than me? I am 6ft 2 and I thought you were the same?


----------



## Elvia1023

I didn't have anything to do today (Sat) so I haven't done much or even been out. My legs were fine yesterday but today are super sore. My inner thighs are the worst so just been resting. It's my last day in my current gym so going to train back, hams and bi-ceps later.

When I ordered my intra supplements I added a few things as the website had a massive sale on in Jan. So I will be adding various things to my intra shake. Nothing essential but all beneficial. On top of the other ingredients (2 scoops of the above) I will probably add in:

5g Citrulline Malate
5g Arginine Alpha Ketoglutarate
5g Glutamine
5g Taurine

I also ordered some himalayan pink salt and coconut sugar so have those to use too. A lot of the above were up to 80% off so I paid next to nothing for most so I don't mind adding it all in.

I just took my first dose of GHRP-6 and ate chicken, rice and yellow peppers. Gonna have a synthepure smoothie before the gym made with...

50g synthepure whey isolate
1/2 Avocado
Mix of frozen pineapple, mango, kiwi and melon.
1 kiwi
1 banana
3 tablespoons of oats
Spinach
Water

I will drink that smoothie with the following supplements...

3x Solgar Fish Oil Caps
2x NOW Foods Cholesterol Pro tabs
1x NOW Foods Sytrinol cap
1x Healthy Origins Ubiquinol cap.

Then 10 mins later...

10mg GW-50156

Then 25 mins pre workout I will inject 2ml synthetine and 6IU humalog and have a few dates shortly afterwards before leaving for the gym with my intra shake.

I have already noticed a difference in 1 day since adding in the synthetine and slin. I always do when adding in synthetine after a break. The main thing is increased vascularity and feeling warmer in general.

Have a good day everyone


----------



## Elvia1023

I have been so busy and haven't updated like I should have. I have so much to update I will have to do it in stages. Training is going great. My last workout in my old gym was a back and bi-cep one and included lots of heavy lifting. I tried some incline bench barbell rows last time which felt great. The rest were mainly a variety of different rows and pulldowns using various grips and all very heavy.

I am now in a new gym and it's great. I had a tour a while back and walked in the other day and joined. It was great finding useful pieces of equipment all over. All the equipment is made by Cybex and as a different feel to my last gym. In my first training day there I done calves, shoulders and abs. They have a plate loaded cybex calf raise machine that is different. Doesn't feel great but the angle is different so I will abuse myself on that. The only issue is it doesn't fit many plates and maxed out it doesn't feel that heavy. Although their machine leg press is the complete opposite so I can train calves on that too. I can also do things like seated calf raises in a smith machine amongst many others.

For shoulders I got 15 reps with 4 plates a side on the cybex shoulder press. I also done various other heavy exercises including 26kg lateral raises with my elbows bent. I finished with standing barbell presses with 1 plate a side and higher reps.

Yesterday I trained legs and abs with my gf. I was showing her everything so I couldn't really go crazy. They have 2 dual purpose ab/adductor machines that are great and feel very heavy. We done some seated leg curls then roman chair hyper extensions focusing on hams. For quads mainly leg extensions and machine squats. I found the machine squat in the corner of the room so was happy as I can push the weight without having to worry about my back too much.

I was going to train back tonight but got back too late and I don't like rushing to the gym. I ate something quick so oats with protein powder and was still going to leave but decided last minute it's best just going tomorrow. So 2moro it should be back and tri-ceps and the next day will be calves, chest and bi-ceps.

I haven't noticed much from the 10mg GW 50156 so I may up the dose to 20mg soon. I dropped my multi vitamin as it made me feel sick. Literally every time I took it I would feel a sick feeling about 10 mins afterwards. I have also dropped my MK-677 dose down so just using 10mg and 4.5mg lgd. My energy levels are very low and future posts will go more into that but I felt dropping that couldn't hurt as it's probably the main thing causing the fatigue. I finished my red rice yeast and q10 combo so will stay off that and carry on with double the dose of ubiquinol (so 100mg x2 now).

My 2nd blood test results came back and there are some very interesting results to say the least. I will post more on that later. My bodyweight is still at 245 but that is no surprise as I haven't been eating more but will do. Although I much prefer to go up a bit at a time and stay stable for a week or so then up again if possible. I have used more shakes recently due to the lack in appetite and it has helped me a lot. I have just been shopping and bought loads of meat so I am gtg now. I had a very bad experience the other day (more on that later too). I hope everyone has been well.


----------



## Elvia1023

When I visited my parents recently I had a 2nd blood test done about 1 month after the first. First I want to mention something bad that hit me out of nowhere. I used to suffer from anxiety years ago and had 2 bad panic attacks and then just general anxiety. I have been on an SSRI since which I nearly came off many times as I felt like I never needed it. It's just 10mg citalopram daily and I get no negatives from it but I don't like the idea of having to take a tablet everyday. The only reason I never came off it was the possible withdrawals and I felt perhaps it will help me in times I may do tren or just feel stressed in general. 

Anyway the day I was due to fly back I woke up at 7am having a full blown panic attack. It was really bad and I felt like I couldn't breathe and weirdly was in tears and felt confined. I know the feeling and know it's in my head but anyone who has had panic attacks before knows it doesn't matter and it's still really bad. My parents wanted to phone an ambulance but I rode it out and took 10mg citaloipram and within about an hour of dosing felt the calming effect it has. Weirdly I don't feel it when using it daily but as I was in such a state of panic I felt it loads. It was like nothing had happened and I was fine again. It annoys me I get anxiety as I am a very laid back and very happy person in general and appreciate everything. I guess I will just have to be careful and try to stay stress free.

I had planned to take my blood that day and as I was better I didn't want to waste the chance so took my blood. I mention the panic attack as one of the most interesting results were my prolactin levels. Unfortunately I paid extra for this and didn't for my last blood test. So I am unaware what they were 1 month prior. My prolactin was 792.5 mlU/L with the normal range being 86-324. Therefore my prolactin levels are significantly elevated. High prolactin levels are known to cause panic attacks and can effect their severity too. My issue is I know a panic attack can also temporarily increase prolactin levels so that may have been the case as I had my blood taken literally 2 hours after a panic attack. It could be a bit of both my point is I am unsure but they are definitely elevated no matter what. 

As a result I have started 200mcg pramipexole every night and will have my levels retested when I can. Interestingly my cortisol levels were pretty much the same (slightly lower) and in range so that is good to know and takes away another possible factor. I am only using 350mg npp and about 200mg deca so it's interesting why my prolactin is so high. I doubt the mk-677 has played much of a role but it is possible. SSRI's can effect prolactin but this is minor and citalopram usually doesn't so I feel I can state that isn't to blame. I suspect it is mainyl due to stress and the added hormones. I know what I have to do and I will see if I can get my levels in range as I don't want another panic attack (assuming prolactin played a major role).

The rest of my blood test was really good. My HDL is still crap but has improved. However my LDL, Triglycérides and total cholesterol are all much lower and only in 1 month. Everything else is good apart from some slight changes in white blood count. Interestingly my hct and hgb are all lower and in range. I will post more on my blood test later but so far I am happy with the improvements. So in regards to my blood test I am growing and improving my health at the same time 

I have to state I have been struggling recently. The prami makes me feel weird but I will stay on it for the meantime. I am definitely getting used to it again. My appetite is crap which is rare for me and my energy levels are not good. I know what I have to do though. Hopefully in a few weeks I will be back to normal. Definitely having a break from MK-677 as it gives me too much fatigue. Very annoying as it's one of the best things for bulking but I am struggling everyday and constantly want to sleep so it will be dropped. Hopefully after 1 week off mk-677 my energy levels are back to normal.

Earlier I trained back and tri-ceps and felt amazing. I rushed to the gym but it turned out ok. I won't write all the routine as I basically used most back machines as it's my first time training back in my new gym. I love heavy free weights and they are the most effective thing to use. However my lower back is that messed up I can't be doing deadlifts and barbell rows all the time so machines account for most of my back training. Unfortunately my new gym has no plate loaded back machines but what they do have are great. It's good to have a reverse pec dec again. I am definitely hitting my back from all angles. Tri-ceps felt great too and I done a working set of 14 reps for close grip bench with 3 plates a side in the smith machine.

I have noticed my vascularity has come out loads in my arms over the last few days. That must be from the addition of synthetine and humalog and in my eyes 90% the synthetine as I always notice that each time I use it. It's good to be back on track and feeling better each day. I had a short break from syntherol but will be back on it harder than ever


----------



## Elvia1023

I have just got back from the gym and had an amazing workout. Today I trained calves, chest and bi-ceps. Pre workout I had 6-7IU humalog and 150mcg GHRP-2 with 3ml synthetine. I decided to up the synthetine dose as I am only using it pre workout so will keep it at 3ml. When upping the dose I pretty much notice more vascularity and more sweating. It almost becomes impossible to dry myself after a shower 

Earlier I had a treat in the form of chicken wings... that was 100g protein and 50g fat in one meal  After dosing my slin I like to snack on dates to stop me going hypo. They taste great and are a good source of potassium and of course sugar too. Then I start drinking my shake and head to the gym.

I done the same as yesterday so pretty much tried out all the chest machines in the gym. It's a one off as I wouldn't usually perform so many pressing movements. Although my workout lasted 1 hour so wasn't too long. The plate loaded incline press is no good and doesn't feel right but the seated flat one feels great so I will be using that a lot in the future. I ended with 3 1/2 plates a side for that and got 12 reps and a few partials. The Pec Deck felt good (very heavy) and I done 10 complete reps and about 8 partials for my working set. They have another great seated chest press and I done a working set of 12 slow reps on that. The good thing about this equipment is it's the heaviest I have ever used. 

I am currently eating my post workout meal which consists of turkey (60g protein) and brown rice (90g carbs). I am really struggling to get my meat meals down so something is not right but I can push through it. I may even start blending them  This is not me force feeding either I am just that fed up of meat and struggle even with my 1st meat meal of the day. It's nothing to do with the cooking either as I know they taste great and are not dry at all. Give me a pack of rice cakes, tub of cottage cheese, greek yoghurt, fruit, oats etc and I will devour them but some chicken breast and I struggle.

If my prolactin is still elevated next time I will drop the npp and swop over to something else. I have a few ideas in my head but I know the most important thing is staying consistent and getting my meals in and I know I can do this. Thanks everyone for the kind words.


----------



## Elvia1023

No matter how I feel I always want to hit the gym hard. Although if there are times I do need a little motivation I get it from watching bodybuilding videos on you-tube. His form may be way off sometimes but nothing beats Branch Warren for me. His videos always leave me wanting to train as hard as possible.


Branch Warren - THE MINDSET - Bodybuilding Motivation - YouTube


----------



## Elvia1023

Firstly, I don't know if it's the AAS or a supplement I am using or a combination of everything but my recovery/soreness is much improved. I have definitely noticed a difference since I added in bromelain and it is known to be great for inflammation etc so perhaps that is playing a major role. I destroyed my legs yesterday and they are ok today. Granted it's usually the 2nd day it really hits but I have noticed the difference over the last week or so in regards to recovery. I will see am I am 2moro as I did hit them hard. 

My gf wanted to get pizza last night and truth be told I wanted to carry on eating clean. But I figured why not as a treat plus my calories have been a bit lower recently so I thought it may give me a boost. I was planning to train that day or today so I figured train legs and have the cheat meal afterwards. As a result I decided not to use any slin pre workout yesterday. My workout consisted of:

Horizontal Leg Press Calf Presses... about 6 warm up sets and 2 working sets. This machine is amazing and feels so heavy so these were great. I make sure to stretch between most sets of calves these days as it has been shown to improve muscle/calf growth and pump.
Cable Stiff Leg Deadlifts... 4 sets of 15 reps going up in weight each set.
Seated Leg Curls... 4 warm up sets and 2 working sets with partials. Most leg curl machine don't fit me and are crap regardless of height but this is great. I am not sliding down the seat when I have the full weight rack on and it feels heavy.
Ham focused Hyper Extensions... 1 set of 20 reps.
Hip Adductor supersetted with Hip Abductor... 4 warm up sets and 1 working set for each.
Leg Extensions... 2 warm up sets.
Squat Machine... 4 warm up sets and 2 working sets. Both working sets were rest paused and I didn't even count the reps (about 20 for each).
Horizontal Leg Press... 1 warm up set and 2 working sets (rest paused). Slow reps and lot's of tut and just brutal. I couldn't stand up after these.
Leg and Back Stretches... my pre workout shake and intra shake is having a big effect cos the pump is just ridiculous. I could barely walk (in a good way) for 30 mins. 

I got back and chilled then phoned for a pizza. We had double pepperoni, double mozzarella, beef and pineapple... probably the best pizza I have ever had 

Lot's to come and I will be more in depth about my syntherol usage in the future. I just ordered more 3ml syringes as the 5ml ones I have are crap. I got them from a domestic seller but going with sterile syringes now. Doesn't matter what is in them or the needle size pushing the oil through is a struggle. It's all the syringe too as with my usual 3ml syringes all my oils flow through easily.

2moro I am going to train calves, shoulders and tri-ceps


----------



## Elvia1023

Yesterday I trained calves, shoulders and tri-ceps. My strength has stayed around the same recently so I definitely need to push things more. I didn't yesterday as I have a slight issue with my right trap. Nothing bad but I figured lift hard and heavy but don't try and beat last workout. I won't post my entire workout but will include some highlights...

4 plate a side hammer strength shoulder press for 12 reps.
20kg db lateral raises for 10 reps.
Full rack machine shoulder press for 25 reps (well 24 and 1/2 )
3 plate a side close grip smith press for 7 reps.

I used 3ml synthetine pre workout but no slin. Sometimes if I am rushing I don't like the idea of taking slin even if it's a low dose. I will use the combo today though before I train back.

A delivery just come so I have new weightgainer. I like to use shakes as an easy way to bump calories. I could make my own but getting them already done is just easier and I do like my supplements. I went with Universal Nutrition Real Gains (86g carbs, 54g pro and 6g fat) and Animal's Mass (84g carbs, 60g protein, 8g fat). Both are very similar and contain very high protein and nothing silly with the carbs like many weightgainers do. Next time I will probably swop over to Musclemeds Carnivor Mass. 

Right now I am going to go with 2 weightgainers per day plus one synthepure smoothie (fruit, oats etc) so 3 shakes in total. Well 4 if you count my intra shake. Added to that atleast 3 meals (most about 50g protein and 80g carbs and 20g fat). I will also add krill and fish oïl to my weightgain shakes and meals.

I will be picking up new syringes 2moro so I can restart my syntherol and I will post weekly pics.

It's time to have a big steak with 80g carbs from rice and maybe an avocado salad on the side. Then get ready for the gym. It will be back and 10 mins of bi-ceps today


----------



## Elvia1023

I decided not to train tonight. If I feel like I can't give 100% then I won't bother. I am feeling sore all over due to recent training so a break was needed. I will be able to push it extra hard tomorrow.

Geno's gear is painless and I don't feel a thing when I do 1ml primo, 1ml npp and 0.5ml test c in 1 spot. However, last night I tried my ventrogluteal and I can feel it. Not pain just hit an awkward place and it has effected my hip slightly. My training would have still be fine but on top of the soreness, today was definitely best being an off day.

My last meal was chicken with cashews in a chinese style stir fry (coconut oil). Gonna try one of my new weightgainer shakes now. I tried about 250mcg prami tonight and so far I feel fine. I also received the p5p today and I am tempted to add it in soon instead of waiting until after my next blood test.

2moro I will dose 3ml synthetine, 150mcg ghrp-2 and 7IU humalog pre training


----------



## Elvia1023

I will get some updated pics up soon. Things are going good now. I just trained abs, back and bi-ceps. For back I started with rear delts and pretty much just worked my way down. They have a high row machine that feels great. It's a cybex one and it starts higher and as you pull back it moves down. All the high rows machines I have used you simply pull back so it has a great feel to it. I have to slow down and really control the reps to make them as hard as possible so I am failing at 8-12 reps for my working set. I also done the full rack for seated cable rows but they felt heavy and I only got 7 reps. I was supersetting working sets for different exercises today to get the most out of everything.

Postworkout I had beef with vegetables and jasmine rice (about 60g protein, 100g carbs and 20g fat). I am just drinking an amino drink now and my next meal will be a weightgain shake with added fiber and fish oil capsules. Then probably chicken breast with chinese stir fry vegetables and some rice cakes.

Preworkout I took 3ml synthetine, 7iu humalog, 20mg GW and 1 scoop of Musclemeds NO Bull. The pump was ridiculous and after training bi-ceps I could barely hold my towel after showering 

I added a probiotic last night to give me a boost. As a result I have been the toilet a lot today which is a good thing as I was getting more bloated. I also have some ginger to use when needed but I use digestive enzymes before every meal now.

Next training session will probably be a mix of chest and quads for a change.


----------



## Elvia1023

I had a 2nd blood test exactly 1 month after my first. I won't post all the details (I did in a separate thread) but basically everything has improved. A few white blood cell results increased but nothing that stands out. My cholesterol is greatly improved but my HDL is still low but I am hoping with more time plus the addition of krill oil and gw-50156 it can get back up. My inflammation markers, liver, kidneys, insulin, test etc are all great. Even my red blood cell count values (hemogloblin and haematocrit) lowered whilst on cycle. My iron and ferritin levels have also lowered and are in range now. All in all I am very happy and I am hoping I can continue to improve my blood work even on a full blast. My daily supplements are now:

1. Jarrow Formulas Artichoke 500mg at 1 cap am/pm

2. Now Foods Cholesterol Pro at 2 tabs am/pm. 2 tabs = 500m citrus bergamot and 800mg plant sterols.

3. Now Foods Sytrinol at 1 cap am/pm. 1 cap includes 150mg sytrinol, 10mg policosanol amongst other things.

4. Healthy Origins Ubiquinol at 1 cap am/pm. 1 cap is 100mg (Kaneka QH).

5. Jarrow Formulas Pantethine at 1x 450mg cap am.

6. Kyolic Aged Garlic Extract 1x 600mg am/pm.

8. Solgar Fish Oil at 2000mg x2 or x3

9. Now Foods Blackcurrant Seed Oil 1x 1000mg am/pm.

10. Dr Mercola Krill Oil 1000mg am/pm.

11. Doctor's Best Vitamin D 5000IU 1 cap in the morning.

12. NOW Food's Burdock Root 2 caps pre bed.

13. NOW Foods Bromelain 1 cap pre and post training meals.

14. NOW Foods Digestive Enzymes 1 tab before every meal.

15. Vitamin C 1000mg 1 cap am/pm

16. Carditone 1 cap am/pm

17. Healthy Origins Natural Probiotic 1 cap in the morning.

I don't want to be using so many supplements so I will lower them. Although I feel many are benefitting me significantly. I will be dropping the Artichoke, Pantethine, Burdock Root, Probiotic and Vitamin D once they run out. So I will be down to 12 supplements in about 6 weeks.

I also have Reserveage Nutrition Citrus Bergamot and will swop that in for the NOW Foods Cholesterol Pro once I run out (about 6 weeks). The same goes for swopping the Jarrow Formulas Ubiquinol QH+ PQQ for Healthy Origins Ubiquinol.


----------



## Elvia1023

Things are going good again. I am feeling better but still have some off periods. I just took my last mk-677/lgd-4033 cap so gonna leave it now. I love it but the fatigue is so bad for me so going to have a break from mk. I wish I experienced no fatigue as I literally would dose it big upping 10mg every week but it's not on the cards for me. 50mg mk and 22.5mg lgd would have been great 

I have noticed big changes since adding in synthetine so I upped my dose to 3.5ml preworkout today. I only use it pre workout so I don't mind dosing big as it's just the 1 injection. I think I will up again to 4ml in 1 weeks time just because I love the quick changes it brings. 

Pre workout was 7IU humalog, 3.5ml synthetine and 1 scoop of musclemed's NO Bull. Intra I had 2 scoops of workout fuel with the below added:

5g Arginine Alpha Ketoglutarate
5g Glutamine
8g Taurine 
30g Organic Coconut Sugar

For a change I trained chest and quads and it was great. My workout looked like:

Warm up with 3kg db's
Machine Incline Press... 4 warm up sets and 1 working set of 14 slow reps.
Machine Flat Press... 3 warm up sets and 1 working set of 10 slow reps.
Dips... 1 working set of 16 reps.
Standing Cable Crossovers... 3 warm up sets and 1 working set with partials. I do these stood upright with my head down and adjacent to the weight rack (so not in front). I also bring my hands past oneanother for a greater range of motion.
Leg Extensions... 4 warm up sets of 20 reps.
Horizontal Leg Press... 4 warm up sets and 1 working set of 17 reps.
Kettleball Walking Lunges... 1 workign set.
Squat Machine... 3 warm up sets and 2 working sets of 20 rest paused reps.
Back and Leg stretches and foam rolling.

I have mainly been eating chicken/turkey with rice/rice cakes so post workout today I had a nice change in the form of beef mince in a tomatoe and basil sauce, farfalle pasta, peppers, mushrooms and tomatoes.

I will be changing my hormones to the following soon...

250mg test c
1050mg primo e
350mg npp

I am a fan of using smaller doses of multiple compounds and over the years have adopted a pretty much minimal side effect way of running cycles. I done this by experimenting and finding out my optimal doses for most compounds before side effects start overpowering the benefits. I do like the idea of using high dosed test but in reality I never feel good on it. I have never used high primo so it's just an experiment I would to try for myself. I have done similar in the past (high deca and low test for example) so things should be good going on that. High dosed npp and low test would be another one but with my current prolactin levels and me actually wanting to have sex I am leaving that one alone  

2moro I will be training calves, hams and bi-ceps


----------



## Elvia1023

Today I trained calves, hams, glutes and tri-ceps and it looked like:

Horizontal Leg Press Calf Presses... 4 warm up sets and 2 working sets with different weights. I love this machine and can really go for it so was a shaking mess after these sets.
Flat Bench DB Tibialis Raises... not going to lie I was little put off doing these due to the pretty girl doing quite aggressive hip thrusts in front of me in tight lycra pants ... 1 warm up set and 1 working set.
Seated Leg Curls... 4 warm up sets and 2 working sets. The last working set were solely partial reps.
Cable Stuff Leg Deadlifts... 4 sets of 15 reps going up in weight.
Machine Glute Raise... 4 warm up set and 1 working set for each side of my booty.
Standing Reverse Cable Tri-cep Extensions supersetted with Overhand Extensions... 2 sets of 20 reps for both then 1 set of 15 reps for both (going heavier each set).
Standing Cable Tri-cep Extension... 1 working set of 13 reps.
Tri-cep Bodyweight Dips... 1 working set of 18 slow reps.
Machine Overhead Tri-cep Extensions... 2 warm up sets and 1 working set for 8 reps.
Back and Leg Stretches

Today most of my warm up sets were higher reps (usually 20 reps for the first 2 sets) just to change things up a little. 

2moro I will train back and bi-ceps.

I have had 2 weightgain shakes today and I will have a 3rd later. So that is 1800 cals from shakes. I prefer whole food but it's needed for me now and I only see it helping me. I seem to digest the shakes very well. They contain a lot of protein so I always take extra bromelain with them.


----------



## Elvia1023

I have been eating more pasta recently as I was getting fed up of rice. It's a nice change and I enjoy it a lot plus it keeps me looking full. I have also been eating more steak over the last few days but will go back to mainly  chicken/turkey. 

My last meal was shrimp, crayfish, avocado in a mango curry sauce and tasted amazing. I could have made it in to a nice looking plate but literally had that that alone with a side plate of egg pasta with green pesto sauce. The pasta was huge and about 250g carbs so I had about half. I have left the other half and will have that now with some chicken breast or I may even just have a protein shake 

Earlier I had some nice turkey breast fried in extra virgin coconut oil with spices. I also threw in some organic cashew nuts (about 50g fat) and fried them in the coconut oil with spices too. That tasted amazing so I am going to do more cashew meals like that.

No more MK but I still felt tired today. My pre workout definitely helped matters and I had a great training session. I trained back and bi-ceps...

Incline Bench DB Rear Delt Flyes... 4 warm up sets and 1 working set of 12 reps.
Bent Over DB Rear Delt Flyes... 1 working set of 16 reps (about 5 partial reps).
Incline Bench DB High Rows... 2 warm up sets and 1 working set of 10 reps.
Reverse Pec Deck... 2 warm up sets and 1 working set of 9 reps and about 3 partials.
Machine Row... 1 warm up set and 1 working set of 11 slow reps.
Lat Pulldown... 1 warm up set and 1working set of 11 reps.
One Armed Seated Cable Rows... 1 warm up set and 1 working set.
Seated Cable Rows... 1 working set of 8 reps.
Assisted Pull Ups... 2 working sets with 15 secs rest in between.
Lower Back Extensions... Pretty much one giant set going up in weight every 20-15 reps (about 100 reps total).
Standing One Armed Cable Curls... 1 warm up set of 20 reps.
Cable Curls failing on concentric, static hold and eccentric... 1 working set for each arm.
20kg plate Hammer Curls... 1 working set.
Machine Curls... 1 warm up set and 3 working sets using different weights (going up each set).
Back Stretches.

So quite a lot of different exercises and working sets but it felt good. 2moro I will probably rest as my body needs it but I will see how I feel. My next training day will likely consist of calves and shoulders.

I have new syringes so I will restart my syntherol in my arms 2moro so that should be good. I will post updated pics. My arms look good in some angles and bad in others so I think if I add 2 inches they will look much better. I think I can do that in 1 months time with the help of syntherol.

I was taking 200mcg prami everynight but will lower that down to 100mcg then 50mcg and come off. I also have p5p that will hopefully help with my prolactin levels.

I haven't noticed a thing since I upped my GW-50156 dose to 20mg. It's so good on paper I will definitely try a new brand in the future to see if it makes a difference in my performance. Although I still need to get another blood test. If my HDL has risen significantly that is reason enough to use GW again.


----------



## squatster

I never tried pasta for a carb
Gonna try it out tomorrow 
Log looks great man


----------



## Elvia1023

squatster said:


> I never tried pasta for a carb
> Gonna try it out tomorrow
> Log looks great man



Thanks. Some are put off by pasta due to the gluten but you find that in many things. Pasta is a great carb source as it tastes great and keeps me very full looking. Although there are 1001 types of pasta. I even have pea pasta sometimes which is gluten free and full of vitamins/minerals.

I usually go with a brown penne but swop things around all the time. I probably have about 5 different pastas in my cupboard now and been having spaghetti more recently. Cooking varies so just follow the instructions but boil it in salted water for a better taste. Let me know how you get on.


----------



## Elvia1023

I am feeling better and better. My appetite seems to be back too. I know my white blood cells were elevated (basophils, monocytes and overall count) last time which could indicate my body fighting off an infection, possible allergies or even just stress. My prolactin was also very high and I have been using prami to lower that. Regardless I am feel better so I just hope that continues to improve.

I set a new PR today and got 5 reps with 5 plates a side for the hammer strength shoulder press. I don't think I have done that in the past and it's the first time I have tried 5 plates in my new gym so I will call it a PR  I trained calves and shoulders...

Cybex Calf Raise... right foot, left foot then both. Many warm up sets. Probably about 10 and about 6 working sets (2 right, left and both). 15 mins max training calves.
Warm up shoulders with light db's.
DB Shrugs... 4 warm up sets and 1 working set.
Machine Shoulder Press... 5 warm up sets and 1 working drop set... 5 plates for 5 reps, 4 plates for 4 reps, 3 plates for 10 reps and 2 plates for 15 slow reps.
Seated DB Front Raise... 1 warm up set and 1 working set.
Leaning Cable Lateral Raise... 1 warm up set and 1 working set for each side.
Machine Lateral Raise... 1 warm up set and 1 working set (brutal).
Machine Shoulder Press... 1 working set of 22 reps.
Back Stretches and foam Rolling.

Pre workout I took 3ml synthetine, 7iu humalog, 150mcg ghrp-2 and 1.25 scoops of Musclemed's NO Bull.


----------



## Elvia1023

squatster said:


> I never tried pasta for a carb
> Gonna try it out tomorrow
> Log looks great man



Here are 3 pasta dishes I have made recently...

https://ibb.co/kxKcva
https://ibb.co/fhiRov
https://ibb.co/bVbe8v


----------



## Elvia1023

I had some updated pics taken about 45 mins post training. I need to shave but I am happy with my progress. I have hit 250 pounds at 6ft 2. I am 35 pounds up my my start weight and still relatively lean. 

Really annoyed as I was pleased with these but they look crap when I upload them on the comp  They have gone bright red. Anyway here they are and I will get better ones done soon.


----------



## gh0st

Looking good bro!


----------



## Elvia1023

I destroyed my legs before. I decided to train hams and quads and left the rest out today. My workout looked like...

Leg Extensions... 4 warm up sets of 20 reps.
Cable Stiff Leg Deadlifts... 4 sets of 20-10 reps (nothing crazy)
Seated Leg Curls... 3 warm up sets and 4 working sets. First working set about 85% of the stack and the 2nd the full stack. The 3rd was 75% of the stack with partials. The 4th about 50% of the stack and partials on the concentric and eccentric. I stretched my hams between every working set.
Horizontal Leg Press... 4 warm up sets and 1 working set of 24 reps.
Squat Machine... 3 warm up sets and 3 working sets. All working sets were 20 slow and deep reps rest paused.
Kettleball Walking Lunges... 3 working sets going up in weight each set.

Post workout I ate entrecote steak with blueberry pasta. Next I had oats with synthepure whey isolate and organic chocolate powder. My next meal was steak with basmati rice and desiccated coconut. Here are 2 pics of the whole food meals. Nothing fancy and very messy but tasted amazing 







free image hosting

Tomorrow I will train calves, hips and chest


----------



## gh0st

oh my lord u just got me so hungry!

Glad to see u killing it Elvia!!!!


----------



## Elvia1023

My sleep has been good recently but last night I fell asleep at about 10pm. I go to bed late so it's stupid when I do that as I know I will wake up very early. I woke up thinking let it at least be 4am and it was... 1am  I couldn't sleep so have stayed up but starting to feel tired now it is 4:30am. I might just go the gym at 6:30 and stay awake and go to bed early later on. The gym open in 2 hours though  I didn't train on Sunday so will be training calves, hips and chest today.

I am in a transition period in regards to aas and have upped the primo and lowered the test but will do so by more over the few weeks. Right now I am still injecting eod. I just did 2ml primo and 0.5ml test c in 1 syringe and 1ml npp and 0.2ml deca in another. So that works out at 700mg primo, 437.5mg test c, 350mg npp and 210mg deca. 

I will be getting my prolactin levels tested soon. Until then I will be dosing the above but I may change things afterwards. I can tell my prolactin is still high. Depending upon the result I may consider dropping the npp and keeping the test and deca the same as now and upping the primo as planned. No matter what I will be upping the primo to 1.5ml ed it's just the other things I may change depending upon the result and how I feel in another week or 2. I am feeling much better now though.

All my aas are from Genotec and I get no pip even with larger injections. The npp is the only thing that I feel afterwards but I wouldn't call it pain. More of a very mild sting for about 1 hour then it goes away. 2ml primo and 0.5ml test c and I don't feel a thing so that's good and another reason I have decided to try high dosed primo.

Earlier I had a proper cheat meal which is rare for me now. I ordered 2 Dominos medium pizzas for me and my gf to share. For dessert I had a small tub of ice cream too. 

I am visiting family soon for a few days and when I get back things will be more interesting and the foot will be pressed down in a way. I want to really grow over the next 2-3 months.

Gonna go shopping and for the next few days I want to have some meals similar to the pics I posted earlier. Every day will be 2 meals of beef and pineapple with rice and desiccated coconut. 1 egg meal and 1 chicken/turkey meal. The rest will be synthepure fruit smoothies or Universal Nutrition Real Gain shakes.


----------



## BigBob

desiccated coconut......That's why I love coming on here. I learn something new every time.  Whats it taste like Elvia?



Elvia1023 said:


> I destroyed my legs before. I decided to train hams and quads and left the rest out today. My workout looked like...
> 
> Leg Extensions... 4 warm up sets of 20 reps.
> Cable Stiff Leg Deadlifts... 4 sets of 20-10 reps (nothing crazy)
> Seated Leg Curls... 3 warm up sets and 4 working sets. First working set about 85% of the stack and the 2nd the full stack. The 3rd was 75% of the stack with partials. The 4th about 50% of the stack and partials on the concentric and eccentric. I stretched my hams between every working set.
> Horizontal Leg Press... 4 warm up sets and 1 working set of 24 reps.
> Squat Machine... 3 warm up sets and 3 working sets. All working sets were 20 slow and deep reps rest paused.
> Kettleball Walking Lunges... 3 working sets going up in weight each set.
> 
> Post workout I ate entrecote steak with blueberry pasta. Next I had oats with synthepure whey isolate and organic chocolate powder. My next meal was steak with basmati rice and desiccated coconut. Here are 2 pics of the whole food meals. Nothing fancy and very messy but tasted amazing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> free image hosting
> 
> Tomorrow I will train calves, hips and chest


----------



## Elvia1023

BigBob said:


> desiccated coconut......That's why I love coming on here. I learn something new every time.  Whats it taste like Elvia?



That pasta looks horrible but it tasted nice. Anyway desiccated coconut is just coconut with all the moisture taken out. So it tastes like dried coconut. If you like coconut you will love this in your rice. It's dry so gives a different texture and the taste is amazing. You should be able to buy it in many health food stores and some supermarkets.


----------



## Elvia1023

I ended up booking a flight to see my parents. It's only for 4 days but I am thinking it's best holding off my syntherol log. I leave in 2 days and I booked it last minute as the flights come up very cheap. My arms aren't that big so I know syntherol will help them loads. I will post weekly pics. If I leave it it means I will be starting on Sunday so not long away. Arms are easy for me to do so I may even do ed injections if not it will be eod.

I am going to get ready for the gym. I had turkey breast with rice and desiccated coconut before. Pre workout I will have a synthepure smoothie with pineapple, mango and blueberries with water. Then 7IU humalog followed by 3ml synthetine and later 1 scoop of Musclemed's NO Bull. My intra shake will be 2 sccops of workout fuel with an extra 30g carbs from coconut sugar, 8g taurine, 5g arginine alpha ketoglutarate and 5g glutamine.

Have a good day everyone


----------



## Elvia1023

Things are great... well a part from nearly choking on a hazelnut before  I had a bowl with almonds and hazelnuts as a snack and was eating them too fast. Anyway training was great and consisted of...

Cybex Calf Raises... I started using my right foot, left foot and both with no weight, then 1 plate, 2 plates, 3 plates, 4 plates etc. When I got to 6 plates (3 per side) I started doing working sets then used both feet. So 3 working sets with 3, 4 and 5 plates a side. So 9 warm up sets and 6 working sets in total.
Flat Bench DB Tibialis Raises... 1 warm up set and 1 working set.
Hip Adductor Supersetted with Hip Abductor... 4 warm up sets and 1 working set for both.
Warm up with 3kg db's.
Machine Incline Press... 4 warm up sets and 1 working set.
Seated Chest Press... 2 warm up sets and 1 working set with 3 plates a side. I can barely fit in this machine and it doesn't feel great so I don't push the weight.
Flat Bench DB Presses... 1 working set of 12 reps.
Seated Cable Flyes... 3 warm up sets and 2 working sets of 14 and 8 reps.
Standing Cable Ab Crunches... 4 sets of 15 reps going up in weight each set.
Hanging Knee Raises... 1 working set.
Back and Leg Stretches with foam rolling.

2moro will be back and tri-ceps. I will probably throw in some hamstrings too.


----------



## Elvia1023

I am back from a trip to see my family. I trained hard in the UK but I did have a big night out and pretty much didn't eat for 2 days afterwards. I am 5 pounds down but that will come back quickly. That's it I have decided no more crazy nights out for me. I am more focused than ever right now and just looking forward to getting back on track. The short break has done me good.

When I was in the UK I had another blood test for cholesterol and prolactin. Very annoyed as my cholesterol is pretty much the same so no improvement. Therefore I will be making some dietary changes. It's also evidence the GW-50156 I recently used was bunk. I felt nothing from 20mg so knew that anyway but figured maybe it still helped my HDL levels but no nothing. I will try another brand in the near future though. 

I plan to add more berries, nuts, seeds and greens into my diet and also lower my overall saturated fat intake. I will keep it to mainly whole eggs and what is in some nuts etc. Other fats will be high and I have posted many times on that in the past. I am just going to start eating more chicken/turken/tuna and less beef/coconut oïl.

My prolactin levels were double and something silly like 1200 so that needs to be addressed straightaway. I have dropped the npp and deca and had just added in 1.25mg bromocriptine every night. I will stick to this every night but may look at using cabergoline as it is slighly more user friendly.

My gf is sleeping so I will get my starting arm pics taken tomorrow and start my syntherol arm log in the night.

Everything else is fine I am just looking finding to getting back in the gym and eating on plan. It's good to be back  I am aiming for 20-25 pounds in the next 6 weeks.


----------



## Elvia1023

I feel great after training before. I was late so only had 45 mins but made it count. Originally I wanted to train longer (more body parts) so added a few random things in at the end.

Warm Up with 3kg db's
Machine Incline Chest Press... 3 warm up sets of 20, 15 and 12 reps. Then 1 working set of 11 slow reps.
Pec Deck... 3 warm up sets of 20,15 and 12 reps. Then 1 working set of 9 reps and a few partials.
Seated Cable Presses supersetted with Seated Cable Flyes... 2 warm up sets and 2 working sets for both.
Machine Tri-cep Extensions supersetted with Machine Preacher Curls... 3 warm up sets of 20, 15 and 12 reps for both. Then 1 working set for both.
Tri-cep Pushdown... 1 working set of 14 reps.
Calf Presses on the Horizontal Calf Press... 3 sets of 20 reps.
Hanging Knee Raises... 5 sets to failure with about 5-10 secs rest between sets.
Standing Cable Ab Crunches... 1 working set of 19 reps.
Back Stretches.

Tomorrow I will train legs and looking forward to it. My hormones at the moment are 2ml primo and 0.5ml test c eod. That equals 700mg primo and 437.5mg test c. Soon I will move up to 1.5ml primo and 0.25ml test c ed so a total of 1.05g primo and 437.5mg test c per week.

My gf is ill and in bed so I am going to take some arms pics myself then officially start my syntherol arm log. I will start off with 1ml in my inner and outer bi-cep heads so a total of 2ml per bicep. I have actually caught what she has but I am ok and hoping it will past. I have taken extra vitamin c and d to help matters.


----------



## Elvia1023

I just got some arms pics done. They are looking off but I wanted to get them up. Some looked awful and I picked the best ones. It's hard to measure them with my tape measure but it states 17 inches which is pathetic. I am not going to go by size though and more on appearance. I am holding some water so I know I will look much better soon but once I started putting in the syntherol my arms will fill out and the vascularity will be pushed to the surface. A bit of a tan and less hair would help too but I am in offseason animal mode so don't really care 

















As mentioned earlier I will now start with 1ml in each bi-cep head and go from there. Hopefully I can gain an inch over the first 2 weeks. I think even 1 inch will make a big difference as my arms could do with a boost.


----------



## Elvia1023

I have just been sat here over an hour not really doing anything as I am that destroyed from my leg workout. I am going to start training a bit earlier when I can as I am always rushing. It turns out ok though as it makes sure I am very fast paced and really keep the intensity high. Really good workout tonight...

Cybex Calf Raise... 2 sets of 30 reps.
Horizontal Leg Press Calf Presses... 4 warm up sets (20, 20, 15, 15) and 2 working sets with partials.
Flat Bench DB Tibialis Raises... 1 warm up set and 1 working set. 
Machine Glute Raises... 4 warm up sets and 1 working set with the full weight rack for each side.
Seated Leg Curls... 4 warm up sets (25, 20, 15, 15) and 2 working sets (I think 14 and 8 reps).
Hamstring focused Hyper Extensions... 1 set of 20 reps.
Squat Machine... 5 sets of 20 reps with the last 3 being rest paused. These destroyed me.
Back Stretches... mainly just be lying on the floor not doing much 

Pre workout I had 3ml synthetine, 6IU humalog, 1.25 scoops of musclemeds NO Bull and 3g creapure (3 tabs). I just added creapure into my stack and will be dosing 3g pre and post workout from now on.

Intra workout I had 2 scoops of workout fuel (hcbd's, peptopro, ibcaa's, coconut water, citrulline malate, beta alanine, beetroot extra). 

On top of those 2 scoops I added 30g coconut sugar, 8g arginine alpha ketoglutarate, 8g taurine and 8g glutamine.

Post workout I had turkey breast and basmati rice.

Right now I am going to eat tuna and rice. I add various spices to the tuna and some maggi sauce then put the steamed rice on top and it tastes great.


----------



## Elvia1023

Last night I done my first set of syntherol arm injections for my new cycle. I done 1ml in each bi-cep head so 2ml total per arm. As I have mentioned in the past arm injects are so much easier than calf ones. Calves are fine but it's just the time needed to set up and go through them all. I literally took 3 mins to set up and do all 4 bi-ceps shots and they went in easy. I never push the plunger down fast but with bi-ceps I don't have to go extra slow like I do with calves. 

I am going to carry on with ed injections so will do my next set now. I will keep it at 1ml in each spot but will start moving up by 0.1ml each day. I have decided to add in a tri-cep injection to give a fuller overall look to my arm. I will just start with 1 and dose it at 1ml. No pip at all from shots last night so things are gtg. I used a larger needle to upload the syntherol and a 25G 5/8 pin for injections. I actually had to check that as I thought they were 26G so I will probably move to that as the smaller the G the better when pinning the same muscle everyday.


----------



## robertscott

hey dude, so on your recommendation I'm going to use that SARMs company and pick up some MK677 with the LGD.  Why not, eh?  The price difference between the MK677 solo and the one with the LGD isn't that significant, and it's always fun to try new drugs.

How do you find LGD 4033?  I have no experience with it at all.  Is it quite subtle or did you notice a difference?  Or were you on too much gear to know if it was doing anything?

Cheers


----------



## Elvia1023

robertscott said:


> hey dude, so on your recommendation I'm going to use that SARMs company and pick up some MK677 with the LGD.  Why not, eh?  The price difference between the MK677 solo and the one with the LGD isn't that significant, and it's always fun to try new drugs.
> 
> How do you find LGD 4033?  I have no experience with it at all.  Is it quite subtle or did you notice a difference?  Or were you on too much gear to know if it was doing anything?
> 
> Cheers



Let me know how you get on with it. If I had to guess I would say 90%+ of the results I got from that product were due to the MK-677. Although when I used LGD-4033 in the past I was impressed with it. Nothing spectacular but I only used 10mg per day. The main things I noticed from LGD were aggression in the gym and I think it helped me put on a few solid pounds. I would like to experiment with higher doses of it just to see exactly what it can do. Although it's by no means something to rush out for especially if already using AAS. But as you stated the price difference isn't much so I felt it was worth buying the combo to try out too. Keep me updated with everything.


----------



## Elvia1023

No pip from my last syntherol injections but the needle did hurt quite a lot putting it in. I am using 25G ones now and last time injected closer to the elbow where my bi-ceps start. You guys know yourself some needles just feel different to others. I got these ones from a local seller and can feel them going in more. I am stocked up from sterile syringes so may swop over to those ones but it's nothing serious and my arms feel great. Even after 2 days of injections I notice more fullness and they feel harder too.

Even though I had trained 2 days in a row I wanted to still train yesterday. I figured do something with little impact on my cns so I though forearms and abs for a change. Anyway I got in about 7:15pm and was falling asleep and the gym shuts at 9:30pm so I just left it. I made the mistake of going to bed early (usually very late) so I was up at 3am wide awake  I am going to train soon. I will dose syntherol pre workout and train arms and abs. I only usually train both for 5-10 mins at a time after larger body parts so I will give abs a good 30 mins to shock them and arms for even longer.

I wasn't going to use a pre workout yesterday but I definitely need one today as I am tired. I will also dose 6IU humalog and 3ml synthetine pre workout. I am going to change my insulin protocol soon and include more injections. It will be 5-6IU humalog 3 times daily about 5 days per week.


----------



## robertscott

Elvia1023 said:


> Let me know how you get on with it. If I had to guess I would say 90%+ of the results I got from that product were due to the MK-677. Although when I used LGD-4033 in the past I was impressed with it. Nothing spectacular but I only used 10mg per day. The main things I noticed from LGD were aggression in the gym and I think it helped me put on a few solid pounds. I would like to experiment with higher doses of it just to see exactly what it can do. Although it's by no means something to rush out for especially if already using AAS. But as you stated the price difference isn't much so I felt it was worth buying the combo to try out too. Keep me updated with everything.



Aye, I'll report back.  I'm a huge fan of MK677 and, like you, am expecting mostly just the benefits from that, but a little sprinkling of LGD 4033 couldn't hurt, I suppose.


----------



## Elvia1023

The pump from using syntherol pre workout was ridiculous. The small dose of insulin and intra carbs/water definitely help but I can tell the difference. I get the same in my calves when I would dose it pre workout. It hurts it's that good. They stayed pumped up long after training too. I think after tonight that will be 4 sets of injections so far. 

I will post updated pics after 7 sets of injections. I will keep note of the size increase but I am not too bothered about measurement as I know they will get bigger. It's more the look and fullness I am after. But sure they need to get bigger to match my waist  I will measure them after 7 sets of injections but I can already see they are bigger.

Yesterday as mentioned I trained arms and abs. I need to be careful with my back as it went a little when I was brushing my teeth of all of things and pre workout too  That could be from the squat machine and going deep down with a decent amount of weight for higher reps. I have also started doing knee/leg raises as well as occasional hyper extensions so all of these can trigger it. I have also strained my upper back and woke up today very sore. Perhaps that happened during overhead tri-cep extensions or similar. Today I had an off day and I will use the rumble roller on my back. They are both reoccurring injuries so I just have to monitor things and take it easier if they ever come back. The rest of my body is fine and I want to start pushing things to the max. Although my joints are surprisingly dry so I will stop my exemestane for a bit and use other methods to help things. Once I start the Somastim HGH that should hopefully help things out too 

Yesterday I took 5-6IU humalog 3 times but most days it will be twice. I need to order more slin pins as I will be going through a lot with the new hgh and slin protocol. I am also going to order some Carnivor Mass as my new weightgainer as I want to switch to beef isolate to mix things up. I will drink that after some slin shots due to the macro breakdown.

My last meal was pork with egg pasta just to change things up. Generally though turkey/chicken are superior to pork so most of my meat meals I consume will be those two. I only have pork every few weeks just for taste. I am eating less beef now but still had some with steamed rice and vegetables post workout yesterday.

I am going to inject primo tonight so have moved to ed injections of 1.5ml. I combine that with 0.2ml test c so that means my aas will now be at 1.05g primo e and 350mg test c. I am going to carry on with that dose for the next few weeks. I may switch the test over to test e at 0.2ml so 420mg per week and of course primo will be upped to 1.4g at some point in the future. I haven't put a date on things but I think this cycle will end in June then I will cruise on very low test (10-20mg per day).


----------



## Elvia1023

I am having a 2nd off day which will do me good. It feels like someone has punched my upper back about 20 times in a row. It happens every few months and nothing major. It feels much better now and never lasts for more than about 5 days. I am eager to get back into the gym. 

I shaved most of my body and look leaner for it. Truth be told I would leave it but the sauna/steam room in my gym is mixed so it's not a great look having a massive hairy back when there are loads of pretty girls in bikinis  

My appetite is still not great so I am using shakes to compensate. By reason of me eating less meat I always make sure it is top quality stuff that definitely makes a difference. Before I had a chicken and pasta dish and the chicken alone cost me $10 just for the 1 plate  I definitely couldn't do that more than twice per day. I can get canned tuna for very cheap so I am having a tuna meal everyday with rice. Then I usually have a cottage cheese meal with nuts and maybe some fruit so that is 3-4 meals. Eggs go down easily for me so that is another meal. Today I had 6 whole eggs with some blood orange and pineapple for breakfast. 

So I have plenty of protein sources to choose from besides meat when I will be upping my intake or in times I struggle to get meat down. This is a new problem for me and I have ate much more in the past with no issues. I am upping protein/calories now so that will be in the form of a 2nd egg or tuna meal. I always go to bed now with a weightgain shake too. I usually drink about half before sleeping then the other half if I wake up in the night or first thing in the morning.

Since starting synthetine my vascularity has come out much more. I am looking forward to the next month as I plan to gain much more size. Over the last week I have been using 1.25mg bromocriptine pre bed from Genotec to lower my prolactin levels so I am curious how they will be next time I get tested. I have also dropped the deca and npp to help matters. Bromo is fine for me and I feel good from it. I can sometime feel a bit odd about 20 mins post dosing but so far so good.

I didn't do any syntherol injections yesterday but will be doing 1.1ml in 2 spots in each bi-cep and 1 spot in each tri-cep tonight. As I mentioned earlier my plan is to do ed/eod injections which means pretty much everyday but I don't stress if I miss a day because even an eod protocol should be extremely effective. I don't want to over do things and fill them up too fast as I can already see a difference. I will be doing this over a longer period than the typical syntherol arm cycle. I will stick to it because quite frankly arms are easy for me to do. Calves are great but all the pinning can get annoying but the results are definitely worth it.

2moro I will be training calves, back and bi-ceps


----------



## Elvia1023

Earlier I trained back and felt like a machine. Just over 1 scoop of Redcon1's Total War and I was amped up. My arms feel constantly pumped from this syntherol and I am made up so far. Pre workout I also dosed 6IU humalog and 3ml synthetine with 3g creapure. Like most back sessions I like to start high and work my way down...

DB Shrugs... 4 warm up sets of 30, 25, 20 and 15 reps and 1 working set with 40kg db's for 19 reps. My gym only goes up to 40kg db's which are light for me so I squeeze and pause at the top of every rep to make things as hard as possible.
Incline Bench Rear Delt Flyes... 3 sets of 20 reps going up in weight each set.
Incline Bench DB High Rows... 2 warm up sets and 1 working set of 20 reps and a few partials.
Seated Lat Pulldown (separate handles)... 2 warm up sets of 20 and 15 reps and 1 working set of 12 reps. Then 1 pump side for both sides.
Machine Rows... 1 working set of 14 reps.
Seated Cable Rows (medium hammer grip)... 3 warm up sets and 1 working set of 8 reps.
Hyper Extensions... 3 sets of 20, 20 and 15 reps.
Machine Preacher Curls... only had about 5 mins left so I done about 8 sets with no more than 10 secs rest between sets. I moved up in weight then back down asnd played about with partial reps and static holds etc.
Back Stretches and Foam Rolling for a few mins.

I didn't train calves today so 2moro it will be calves and shoulders and maybe a little tri-ceps.


----------



## Elvia1023

A couple of hours post workout I was sat with my gf and felt really full so I asked her to take some quick pics. I wanted them further away and in normal light to see if I looked thicker. I am very happy with how they have come out as I think they show a bigger difference. Sorry about the mess  6ft 2 and 251 pounds so 36 pounds up from the start.


----------



## Elvia1023

I barely slept the other night but still trained in the morning. My sleep has been good but I fell asleep at 9pm and woke up at 12:15am and couldn't get back to sleep so stayed up all night. I have had a good sleep last night though so today will train chest and quads. 

Yesterday I trained calves, shoulders and tri-ceps. It was high volume for a change and getting as much blood into the muscle as possible. Calves and tri-ceps were fast but for shoulders about 8 different exercises and many sets. 

My trap is still giving me issues and I felt it go a bit when doing barbell upright rows with 1 plate a side. But there will be no resting in my pusuit of size  Obviously training injured is not good at all but I am fine and know it's not serious just annoying.

My strength was effected as I only got about 10 reps with 4 plates a side on the machine shoulder press. I want to beat my reps for 5 plates a side but realized that wouldn't happen so stopped at 4 plates.

I have had 2 meals so far and they are pictured below.

6 whole eggs cooked in coconut oil. Raspberry and Blueberry salad drizzled in walnut oil...






Organic Oats, 2 scoops of chocolate whey, 1 tablespoon of peanut butter and 1 sliced banana...






Pre workout I will eat steak, onions, tomatoes and long grain rice.


----------



## Elvia1023

As mentioned I have been feeling sick so I had an off day today and may have another 2moro. I also didn't inject anything yesterday and I slept a lot today. I feel like I wasted a saturday but it was needed. I slept 1pm till 8pm after sleeping in the night too  I feel like vomiting as I type this but pushing through. My white blood count was up last time like my body is fighting an infection. I have also had a rash around my eyes for awhile now and it seems to have gotten worse recently. Everything would suggest I am run down but I know there is more to it and I am sure I will be gtg soon.

I woke up today with no appetite at all. I have been eating clean all the time and figured maybe a treat at the local Turkish place would help. I walked there fasted to get my appetite up and had an amazing meal. Getting all those calories done me some good but I don't feel better for it. Below is what I ate plus they brought over loads of Turkish bread after the pic. The plate was huge so this was a lot of calories and well over 100g protein (chicken, lamb, donner, sausage etc). I had a selection of sauces on the side too. I purposely ordered fries instead of rice and they tasted amazing 






On Thurs I trained chest and quads. Chest were pressing and fly movements using free weights and ending with free motion machines which feel great. For quads I mainly done high rep leg extensions and horizontal leg press. I destroyed myself and struggled home then had a weightgain shake and fell asleep.

On Friday I trained calves, hamstrings and finished with back. I abused my calves set after set. Hams were mainly seated leg curls supersetted with ham focused hyper extensions. I closed my eyes for the leg curls and focused on squeezing every rep. Then I done 4 warm up and 1 working set for machine glute raises. I finished with just assisted pull ups for back but pushed it. I done 10 sets to failure (rotating hand grips) with 10-20 seconds rest between sets. I done them assisted due to the tiny rest periods and wanting to get over 5 reps each set.

I was going to train arms today but had it off. If I train 2moro/Sun I will just stick to arms so nothing too taxing on the cns. I will see how I feel 2moro as I may have another day off. 

My arms are looking fuller and fuller which is good. They are also more vascular. I am still at 1.1ml per injection site. I will post some updated pics in a few days. I am down to 246 pounds though but no surprise and the weight will come back and fast.


----------



## Elvia1023

I just injected 1.5ml primo and 0.2ml test and took 1.25mg bromocriptine. Anyway I was in my cupboard and noticed synthelamin. It's the only synthetek product I didn't carry on using. But the only reason I stopped was it seemed to make me break out on my face. I figured it should give me a boost and help with my appetite so it's worth another try. If it happens again I will just stop it. It saves the bottle going to waste as I only used it a few times ages ago and left it. I just done 2ml in my right rear delt so let's hope it gives me a good boost in appetite, energy, well being and vascularity  Any of of those 4 would be good and the more the better.


----------



## Elvia1023

I have some supplements on the way. Gonna rotate to Carnivor Mass for my weightgainer plus I have Nutrex's Postlift for intra training. The Carnivor Mass has more carbs per serving and that suits me as I want to up carbs slightly to add to fullness. I haven't been using slin like I mentioned and mainly just pre workout. I am super sensitive to it so can feel off sometimes. Whilst training I am fine but taking it at other times even with carbs I can still feel off. Although I will put more effort into staying consistent with it.


----------



## Elvia1023

Lot's of updates so I will do it in 2 stages. Yesterday was more of the same and me not feeling right all day. I went food shopping and was gone awhile. I have some protein bars so always take one out as a snack if I will be gone for a few hours. I was on the bus coming back and had the protein bar with some blackberries thinking I would eat again about 1 hour later (1 hour pre training). Anyway even after just 250 calories my appetite was gone and I was feeling sick but figured go the gym and I will feel better. I left for the gym over 2 hours after eating that small snack. I always eat about 1 hour pre training so I was feeling a bit flat and not my best.

I haven't used a pre workout for a few days but was tired so I decided to just go with 1 scoop of The Curse which is about 150mg caffeine so not a lot. Due to feeling a bit empty I added 1 scoop of 5% Full as Fuck I have left in my cupboard for ages. FAF is ridiculous and the pump I got was the best in months (pretty much since I last used it). I am going to order it again in a minute it is that good. Night and day difference from other pump products I have used. My workout consisted of...

Calf Presses... 2 sets of 40 reps with the 2nd being rest paused.
One Armed Cable Underhand Tri-cep Extensions... 3 sets of 20, 20 and 15 reps with each arm.
Tri-cep Pushdowns... 3 sets of 20, 20 (rp) and 15 reps (rp) with minimal rest.
One Armed Cable Bi-cep Curls... 3 sets of 20, 20 and 15 reps with each arm.
DB Hammer Curls... 3 sets of 20, 15 and 15 reps with the last being rest paused with 30kg db's.
Smith Close Grip Bench Press... 3 warm up sets and 1 working set with 3 plates a side for 10 reps.
EZ Preacher Curls... 1 working set for 18 slow reps.
Cable Bi-cep Technique for 1 working set... includes 1 set to failure on the concentric then 1 static hold to failure and 1 set to failure on the eccentric portion.
Cable Tri-cep Technique... same as the above but for the 2nd portion I held it at peak contraction then with my arm bent 90 degrees until failure.
Hanging Knee Raises... I didn't have much time so I done 3 quick sets to failure.
Back stretches for 2 mins.

I just decided to really blast my arms yesterday and it felt great. As I knew I had a great training session and felt amazing but no surprise when that wore off about 1 hour post training I felt awful again  I ended up eating homemade chicken soup post workout and fell asleep


----------



## Elvia1023

I obviously haven't been feeling good recently so I am trying to find the root cause. Usually removing one variable is best but as I want it to go asap I removed a few things yesterday hoping to see an improvement. It could be the aas but it's not like I am abusing myself and I want to grow so I have left things the same for now (1.05g primo and 350mg test c). 

 Yesterday I stopped bromocriptine and my multi vitamin to start with. In the past animal pak made me feel off until I removed a certain tablet. I later tried a high dosed multi vitamin from GoNutrition that made me feel off so dropped it. Last time I was in the UK I noticed wellman multi vitamin I have used in the past so I started it. Just incase it is having an effect I stopped it yesterday. Bromocriptine I have started and stopped a few times and it feels fine but it is strong and can come with side effects so I dropped that too. 

Over the next few days I will see if there is a difference. Today I woke up with an appetite and feeling much better. I do feel a bit ill now though. The only thing I have taken is my small dose of citalopram I have used for years. Some brands treat me differently than others so I will monitor things and find another brand/batch if needed. So just 2 removals for now but there will be more if the problem persists. The next thing on the list will be primo back down to 350mg and npp back in at 350mg.

As mentioned previously I did start synthelamin the other day so that could have had a positive effect on my appetite. This also bring me onto my next point. As mentioned in the past it has had an instant effect on my skin for the worse. Literally within 1 day I have developed acne on the back on my head and 2 spots on my back. This is 100% the vitamin b12 as it happened last time. There is tonnes of data online showing the link between vitamin b12 and acne. Whilst the majority say they don't get it many do and it is usually severe. I already noticed acne and rosacea on my face after 1 dose and about 2 days. The science behind it is uncertain but it's very common. Vitamin b12 alters skin bacteria and it pumps out inflammatory molecules that are known to cause acne. Many also believe it's down to it's detoxifying of homocysteine.

 I have decided to stick it out as I want the benefits of detoxifying homocysteine as that could help with my cholesterol (homocysteine oxidizes LDL cholesterol ). Moreover it's effects on hemoglobin levels and transporting oxygen to improve nutrient shuttling, workout performance and vascularity. High homocysteine negatively effects nitric oxide levels in the blood. All in all it should improve my health, energy and performance. I will keep an end on my hemoglobin and hematocrit through blood work as I don't want them to get too high for obvious reasons. 

 I started with 2ml synthelamin but will lower than to 1ml every 3 days for now. Although if the acne gets worse I will stop it as I can't be bothered with acne in my 30's and the chances of increased scarring on my back. I should add I have isotretinoin (accutane) on hand but it's counterproductive using it with vitamin b12. Accutane decrease systemic vitamin B12 levels so should effect the absorption of synthelamin. I will just carry on with the lower dose and see how I am in 1 week.


----------



## Elvia1023

To celebrate feeling back to normal I just destroyed my back (with calves and abs). A much longer session than usual but it felt good. This was literally 2 hours long and I hit rear delts hard to begin with. I won't be training this long again so it was a one off.

Horizontal Leg Press Calf Presses... 2 sets of 40 reps... I was failing on about 25 on the 2nd set but pushed through without stopping.
Warm up shoulders etc with db's
Incline Bench DB Rear Delt Raises... 2 sets of 30 reps using 3 different grips for 10 reps each. Then 2 warm up sets with heavier weight and less reps and finishing with 1 working set with 18kg db's.
Bent Over Rear Delt Raises... 1 working set with 16kg db's.
Reverse Pec Deck... 2 warm up sets and 1 working drop set with 4 drops starting with the full weight rack. 
Standing Cable Rear Delt Flyes... 1 warm up set and 2 working sets with the last being a drop set with 2 drops.
Standing Rope Face Pulls... 3 sets of 15 reps going up in weight each set.
Incline Bench DB High Rows... 2 working sets with 30kg db's for slow reps.
Lat Pulldowns... 3 warm up sets consisting of right side down, left side down and normal (both arms) for 5 reps each. 2 working sets with the full weight rack and the first being a medium grip and the last being a wide grip.
Freemotion One armed Lat Pulldown... 2 warm up sets and 1 working set for each arm.
Machine Rows... 1 working set of 15 reps.
Seated Cable Rows using close hammer grip... 3 warm up sets and 1 working drop set with 3 drops starting with the full weight rack.
Lower Back Extensions... about 150 reps with minimal breaks going nice and slow with light weight.
Standing Cable Crunches... 2 sets of 25 reps.
Hanging Knee Raises... 5 sets to failure with minimal rest in between sets.
Decline Bench Leg and Knee Raises supersetted... 3 sets of each.
Back Stretches

I had an intra shake of 2 scoops of workout fuel (hbcd's, peptopro, ibcaa's, coconut water etc) plus 8g arginine, 8g taurine and 8g glutamine. Post workout was an Animal Mass shake. It's about 30 mins later and I am about to eat steak, mushrooms, tomatoes and pasta. I am destroyed from training but feel really good 

I also done a set of syntherol arm injections pre training. I done 1.1ml in my inner and outer bi-cep and 1.1ml in each tri-cep. I went for a walk pre workout up hill so we can call that my cardio  Here is a pic...


----------



## DM2000

Elvia1023 said:


> To celebrate feeling back to normal I just destroyed my back (with calves and abs). A much longer session than usual but it felt good. This was literally 2 hours long and I hit rear delts hard to begin with. I won't be training this long again so it was a one off.
> 
> Horizontal Leg Press Calf Presses... 2 sets of 40 reps... I was failing on about 25 on the 2nd set but pushed through without stopping.
> Warm up shoulders etc with db's
> Incline Bench DB Rear Delt Raises... 2 sets of 30 reps using 3 different grips for 10 reps each. Then 2 warm up sets with heavier weight and less reps and finishing with 1 working set with 18kg db's.
> Bent Over Rear Delt Raises... 1 working set with 16kg db's.
> Reverse Pec Deck... 2 warm up sets and 1 working drop set with 4 drops starting with the full weight rack.
> Standing Cable Rear Delt Flyes... 1 warm up set and 2 working sets with the last being a drop set with 2 drops.
> Standing Rope Face Pulls... 3 sets of 15 reps going up in weight each set.
> Incline Bench DB High Rows... 2 working sets with 30kg db's for slow reps.
> Lat Pulldowns... 3 warm up sets consisting of right side down, left side down and normal (both arms) for 5 reps each. 2 working sets with the full weight rack and the first being a medium grip and the last being a wide grip.
> Freemotion One armed Lat Pulldown... 2 warm up sets and 1 working set for each arm.
> Machine Rows... 1 working set of 15 reps.
> Seated Cable Rows using close hammer grip... 3 warm up sets and 1 working drop set with 3 drops starting with the full weight rack.
> Lower Back Extensions... about 150 reps with minimal breaks going nice and slow with light weight.
> Standing Cable Crunches... 2 sets of 25 reps.
> Hanging Knee Raises... 5 sets to failure with minimal rest in between sets.
> Decline Bench Leg and Knee Raises supersetted... 3 sets of each.
> Back Stretches
> 
> I had an intra shake of 2 scoops of workout fuel (hbcd's, peptopro, ibcaa's, coconut water etc) plus 8g arginine, 8g taurine and 8g glutamine. Post workout was an Animal Mass shake. It's about 30 mins later and I am about to eat steak, mushrooms, tomatoes and pasta. I am destroyed from training but feel really good
> 
> I also done a set of syntherol arm injections pre training. I done 1.1ml in my inner and outer bi-cep and 1.1ml in each tri-cep. I went for a walk pre workout up hill so we can call that my cardio  Here is a pic...


Shit. What a workout brother! 

Sent from my SM-J700T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Elvia1023

Most healthy people are not deficient in vitb12 as it's readily available through nutrition. So it's never usually needed unless you want the performance advancing benefits. Obviously this excludes people who are deficient such as anemia sufferers and there are many. 

I have never had my b12 levels tested but perhaps past accutane usage lowered my levels. I didn't feel like this last time I tried synthelamin (a few injections). I am 2 injections in and the difference is crazy. Plus I know it is the b12 as I can't remember feeling like this before. I haven't had any stimulants and I have been sat at my computer for over 4 hours moving my feet and swinging my legs under the desk  Literally full of energy and my appetite is back and I feel great. I wasn't like this before dropping the multi-vitamin (reason I felt sick).

My first injection was 2ml but due to the breakout my 2nd was 1ml and I am going to stick with that every 3 days for the foreseeable future.

Gonna have a protein smoothie now made with pineapple, oats, berries, psyllium husk and water. Then get ready for the gym and hit it hard. Not that I need it but I may go with 1 scoop of Musclemed's NO Bull today 

Does anyone else feel similar from vit b12 injections?


----------



## Elvia1023

Feeling good today but didn't post last night as I went to bed early. I trained calves, quads and chest. That's an unusual order of bodyparts and a total one off just to mix things up. It's not optimal simply because everytime I train quads I really push it and it takes a lot out of me so I was feeling a bit off afterwards (totally normal for me after high rep squats). I still had a great training session though...

Horizontal Leg Press Calf Presses... 3 sets of 40 reps with the last 2 being rest paused. I have started the last few workouts this way and I have upped the weight on the final 1-2 sets so I will be aiming to progress in strength/endurance over time. These hurt badly 
Leg Extensions... 6 sets of 30 reps going up in weight each set. The last set was rest paused.
Squat Machine... 3 sets of 30 reps with the last 2 being rest paused 
Warm up shoulders/chest with light db's.
Machine Chest Press... 3 warm up sets of 20, 15 and 12 reps and 1 working set of 12 reps using slow negatives.
Plated loaded Chest Press... 2 warm up sets of 20 and 15 reps then 4 working sets with 15 secs rest between sets. Only 2 plates a side so perfect reps squeezing hard on every rep.
Free Motion Chest Press (holding handles with a close/hammer grip) rotated with Free Motion Chest Flyes... about 4 sets of each using 20-15 reps at first and later 12-10 reps.
Back Stretches

My quads and chest were pumped up to the max post workout and felt great. I used lighter weight last night and really felt the targeted muscles work. I get a much better pump/feel training (especially chest) like this. I feel training like this has helped my chest development more than super heavy pressing. Obviously super heavy pressing with great form has helped significantly. However I feel the super heavy pressing has helped more for overall upper body strength/power and size but the lighter (still fairly heavy) has brought my chest out more. Since I started lowering the weight for some movements and really focusing on the squeezing and making my chest work through each entire rep it has improved much more. 

I had an intra shake and finished it whilst walking home then ate a big meal post workout and fell asleep. My post workout meal was 1 can  of tuna with spices added with about 80g carbs from rice on top, then 1 tin of heinz beans on top. In total that's about 70g protein, 130g carbs (20g sugar), 3g fat and 18g fibre. Can't get more simple but it tasted amazing.

Gonna go out now as I have lot's to do. Then later I will train calves, hamstrings and shoulders. Have a good day everyone


----------



## Elvia1023

I have lowered my primo dose to 1ml ed so 700mg per week. That combined with 50mg test c per day so 350mg per week. So that is 1050mg total gear per week. My main target is just getting enough clean food in me to grow now. I may add npp back in but I haven't decided. I will see how I go over the next few weeks. I didn't eat much when I was ill so I am only going to grow now my appetite is back.

I want to add I don't use that much gear but I am not a low dose preacher... far from it. If high test didn't make me feel awful I would probably try 3 grams of test. So I am not opposed to using higher doses I just don't think they are needed especially if eating and training consitently. The most I have ever done was about 2 1/2 grams total per week of test and deca with adrol. In fact maybe after a break and in the winter I will do something like 700mg test, 700mg nandrolone and 700mg adrol to kickstart.

Anyway I am training most days so I had a rest day yesterday and it done me good. I fell asleep very early and had about 10 hours sleep so great. My neck is still giving me issues and I can't turn my head fully left so I figured take shoulders easy before. But after warming up and with my pre workout in full effect I thought fuck that and I destroyed myself and it felt amazing. My neck even feels better now for it  I trained calves, hamstrings and shoulders...

Cybex Calf Raises... 3 sets of 40 reps... sometimes I may write 20 or 40 reps and it's not rest paused but I fail at 40 (like today on the last set). I may have reached 45 normal reps but I slow them down and make them burn so by 35 I am failing and I push through to get to the number. Otherwise numbers mean nothing to me and I just concentrate on form and failing when I fail. On other days most of my 40 rep calf sets are rest paused so I am failing multiple times in the one set.
Seated Leg Curls... 5 warm up sets of 20, 20, 15, 12 and 10 reps then 2 working sets with the last being a drop set with 4 drops (and partials on every drop) 
Hamstring focused Hyper Extensions... 4 sets of 15 reps supersetted with sets 3, 4, 5 and 6 of the above leg curls.
Warm up shoulders with 3kg db's.
Machine Shoulder Press (supinated grip)... 4 warm up sets and 1 working set of 15 slow reps.
Plate Loaded Shoulder Press (hammer grip)... 4 warm up sets and 1 working drop set with 3 drops. 5 plates a side for 5 reps, 4 plates for 4 reps, 3 plates for about 11 reps and 2 plates for about 13 reps with partials. I couldn't lift my arms up for 5 mins after this drop set.
Machine Lateral Raises... 2 warm up sets of 20 reps then 5 working sets with 10 deep breathes between each set. This machine feels great and I can push it to the max.
Back and leg stretches with foam rolling.

Next I will train glutes with some hip ab/adductors and maybe arms.

Syntherol is going well and I am injecting eod now. I am up to 1.2ml in both heads of each bi-cep and 1.2ml in each tri-cep. I will post some pics very soon.


----------



## Elvia1023

I have been going to bed early and getting up early so in a much better routine now. I ended up training yesterday and had a great workout. I planned to finish with arms my kept it just at tri-ceps. So my workout consisted of glutes, abductors, adductors, tri-ceps and abs...

Machine Glute Raises... 5 warm up sets of 20, 20, 15, 12, 10 reps and 1 working set (about 14) for each side.
Hip Abductors supersetted with Hip Adductors... 5 warm up sets of 20, 20, 15, 12 and 10 reps and 2 working sets for both.
Tricep Pushdowns... 6 fast paced warm up sets of 20, 20, 20, 20, 15 and 12 reps plus 1 working set of 15 slow reps with the full weight rack. I don't usually do full weight rack pushdowns now and if I do I usually put them as about the 3rd exercise so as they were the 1st I made sure to warm up my elbows first with many warm up sets.
Close Grip Smith Presses... 2 warm up sets of 25 and 15 reps and 1 working set with 3 plates a side for 9 reps.
Overhead Barbell Extensions... 2 set of 20 slow reps.
Rope Pushdowns... 1 warm up set and 2 working sets.
Machine Extensions... 3 warm up sets and 1 working sets. I actually supersetted these with some of the hanging knee raises below.
Hanging Knee Raises... 3 sets of about 15 reps.
Machine Ab Twists... 2 sets of 15 reps for each side.
Cable Oblique Twists (wood choppers)... 2 sets of 15 reps for each side.
Hanging Leg Raises... 1 set to failure.
Back stretches.

I ordered some new supplements and they came the other day


----------



## Elvia1023

Things are going good and I am bulkier a.k.a... fatter but I am happy. I just need to control my waist. I had another mammoth Turkish meal yesterday so that didn't help matters. I was very tired last night so I went to bed at 8:30pm. As a result I didn't go the gym but the day break has done me good and it means I can really push the intensity today when I train back and bi-ceps.

I have done something which may make me struggle again but I wanted the fullness and didn't want it to go to waste. I added in my other MK-677 caps last night and they are dosed at 20mg. I don't know how good the brand is though but they are not bunk as this morning I struggled getting out of bed. They also make my tinnitus worse which is interesting and something I noticed in the past but wasn't 100%. My tinnitus pretty much went away for a few weeks and I woke up today and it was back and MK-677 is the only thing I have added. I will see how I feel over the next few days but I feel good now but I am sure the fatigue will hit in soon. The main reason I added them are my issues receiving hgh. I won't go into the full details but they were sent and received then resent and stopped and sent back. I will be collecting them from my parents when they finally get back there.

My cycle as of now is...

350mg test c per week (0.2ml ed)
700mg primo per week (1ml per day)
20mg MK-677 per day

I have lots to do today but will be back later and catch up with everything. I hope everyone has been well. Today I will change grips around and do more working sets for specific back exercises (mainly machines). I may do some heavy shrugs as my back feel better. I will likely do 5 sets to failure of pull ups to finish off. Have a good day everyone


----------



## Elvia1023

I am destroyed so gonna go to bed now. I will catch up with everything tomorrow. I just took some quick unpumped arm pics to update. I will get better pics taken soon but they are definitely growing.


----------



## DM2000

Elvia1023 said:


> I am destroyed so gonna go to bed now. I will catch up with everything tomorrow. I just took some quick unpumped arm pics to update. I will get better pics taken soon but they are definitely growing.


 Looking good

Sent from my SM-J700T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Elvia1023

Lot's to update about. Firstly I trained calves, back, bi-ceps and abs last night. I got to the gym feeling great and just thought let's really push my body and ended up training for 2 1/2 hours straight. I am not even gonna try and write out my workout but it had a bit of everything in and was very intense. Although I did really focus on machine rows, cable rows/pulldowns and db pullovers.

Today I trained calves, chest, triceps and abs. I trained earlier so was feeling a bit tight and the previous nights efforts could be felt. But I still had an amazing workout. I started with leg press calf presses for 2 sets of 40 reps. This is the first time I have done these at this gym because it's very awkward to do calf presses on their leg press. I tried the other week and stopped but I tried again today using different foot postions and they ended up feeling great. They have a horizontal leg press that I usually use but I will be rotating between the 2 from now on. I also done 2 sets of flat bench db tibialis raises for 40 reps. I couldn't walk properly for about 10 mins so I hit them good. I think I failed on about 30 reps but still managed to get to 40 reps for both exercises.

For chest I used db's for a change. I bascially just done presses (db, machine and cable/freemotion and flyes (pec deck and cable/freemotion and the chest pump was incredible. Tri-ceps were a mixture of pushdowns, db overhead and lying extensions and bodyweight tri-cep dips. For abs it was very short and mainly leg raises and some cable crunches.

It's great to have an appetite again. I literally rushed home as I was that hungry after training plus I had an intra shake too. I am going through meals easily now and can see the difference already. The synthelamin and now the mk-677 have made a massive difference. I can already see the difference in 2 days of mk-677. I am much fuller and the pumps are incredible. I am expecting a miracle because I know the fatigue will get worse (like everytime) I am just hoping it doesn't. MK-677 is one of the best things ever but in the past on around day 4-5 (over 15mg) is when it becomes unbearable. I am feeling very tired now but so far it is manageable but I am only 2-3 days in. 

I am training calves at the start of every workout now. I have done this in the past for over year and will do the same for the entire year of 2017. I did have 2 training days off last week though. My feet started really hurting and they are sore again but nothing major. It's simply a byproduct of pushing your calves so hard so frequently. I only do a few sets each day but I really make them count. I can definitely see a difference since starting. I will use some syntherol in the summer but right now going to leave it out and just concentrate on my arms. They are responding great to only small amounts. I don't want to overdo them and just use it as a tool for extra fullness and some size. Although I will be upping the volume for more size soon. They must be about 1.5 inches bigger since I started.


----------



## DM2000

Elvia1023 said:


> Lot's to update about. Firstly I trained calves, back, bi-ceps and abs last night. I got to the gym feeling great and just thought let's really push my body and ended up training for 2 1/2 hours straight. I am not even gonna try and write out my workout but it had a bit of everything in and was very intense. Although I did really focus on machine rows, cable rows/pulldowns and db pullovers.
> 
> Today I trained calves, chest, triceps and abs. I trained earlier so was feeling a bit tight and the previous nights efforts could be felt. But I still had an amazing workout. I started with leg press calf presses for 2 sets of 40 reps. This is the first time I have done these at this gym because it's very awkward to do calf presses on their leg press. I tried the other week and stopped but I tried again today using different foot postions and they ended up feeling great. They have a horizontal leg press that I usually use but I will be rotating between the 2 from now on. I also done 2 sets of flat bench db tibialis raises for 40 reps. I couldn't walk properly for about 10 mins so I hit them good. I think I failed on about 30 reps but still managed to get to 40 reps for both exercises.
> 
> For chest I used db's for a change. I bascially just done presses (db, machine and cable/freemotion and flyes (pec deck and cable/freemotion and the chest pump was incredible. Tri-ceps were a mixture of pushdowns, db overhead and lying extensions and bodyweight tri-cep dips. For abs it was very short and mainly leg raises and some cable crunches.
> 
> It's great to have an appetite again. I literally rushed home as I was that hungry after training plus I had an intra shake too. I am going through meals easily now and can see the difference already. The synthelamin and now the mk-677 have made a massive difference. I can already see the difference in 2 days of mk-677. I am much fuller and the pumps are incredible. I am expecting a miracle because I know the fatigue will get worse (like everytime) I am just hoping it doesn't. MK-677 is one of the best things ever but in the past on around day 4-5 (over 15mg) is when it becomes unbearable. I am feeling very tired now but so far it is manageable but I am only 2-3 days in.
> 
> I am training calves at the start of every workout now. I have done this in the past for over year and will do the same for the entire year of 2017. I did have 2 training days off last week though. My feet started really hurting and they are sore again but nothing major. It's simply a byproduct of pushing your calves so hard so frequently. I only do a few sets each day but I really make them count. I can definitely see a difference since starting. I will use some syntherol in the summer but right now going to leave it out and just concentrate on my arms. They are responding great to only small amounts. I don't want to overdo them and just use it as a tool for extra fullness and some size. Although I will be upping the volume for more size soon. They must be about 1.5 inches bigger since I started.


Elvia

How much syntherol are you administering in your arms? 

What's your protocol?  (Pre/post,  frequency etc) 

DM

Sent from my SM-J700T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Elvia1023

DM2000 said:


> Elvia
> 
> How much syntherol are you administering in your arms?
> 
> What's your protocol?  (Pre/post,  frequency etc)
> 
> DM
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700T1 using Tapatalk



I started at 1ml in my inner and outer bi-ceps heads. Then on day 2 I decided to add 1ml into my tri-cep. I moved up to 1.1ml and now 1.2ml. I am only injecting eod now. So very small amounts but I respond very well and it's enough for growth without being over the top. The added fullness alone is incredible even with low doses. Although if I wanted pure size I would move up by 0.1ml every injection day and move up to about 2.5ml per injection site. I would dose it ed-eod and mainly go on feel but it's easy to rotate both muscles. I dose it either pre bed or pre workout but ideally pre workout with some arm pump workouts would be ideal.

I noticed your mk-677 post. As I have mentioned in here it's amazing but the fatigue is horrible and it should only get worst as it builds up in your system. Although many seem to adjust after approx 2 weeks but I am not one of them and continue to struggle. I would strongly urge you to stay at 10mg as it will build up and you will still get great results with the fatigue being manageable. Even at 10mg for 2 weeks once I up to 20mg I can only last about 5 days and I can barely function but everyone is different. I would just concentrate getting the most out of 10mg.

It can be used for bulking or cutting but if you are 20% bf you really need to diet that down. If it increases your appetite it may be worth dropping if it results in over eating. It does put water retention on you so you may feel you are putting fat on but quite the opposite. The water balances out approx 2 week in if you keep the dose lower plus once you stop it will fall off and you should be made up with the results.

MK is active all day but it's biggest pulse has been shown in a study at approx 12 hours post dosing. So it may be worth trying am dosing on an empty stomach in the hope the tiredness hits you the most in the night time and not in work. Although you pulse gh throughout the day and it amplifies all those pulses so in my experience it makes very little difference and you still get tired throughout the day regardless of dose timing. AM dosing could work for you as it's better for some people in my experience. Good luck with your cycle.


----------



## Elvia1023

My workouts are 40-150 minutes but about 70-90 mins on average and consist of 2 to 5 body parts each day. It's always in 1 session. Pretty much everything has changed from 2 weeks ago in regards to energy and appetite. Although the fatigue has started to settle in from the mk-677 so I will see how long I can last at this dose. I may even try a 2 on 1 off approach to prevent it from building up as much. 

My diet pretty much only includes the following...

Chicken, eggs, beef, synthepure, weightgain shakes, turkey, prawns, cottage cheese, beans etc.
Rice (various types), fruit (various berries, apples, pineapple, bananas, blood oranges etc), pasta (egg and wheat), rice cakes, cereal etc.
Avocados, olive oil, coconut oil, walnut oil, cashews, pecans, walnuts etc.

Yesterday I ate...

Tuna, rice, tin of heinz baked beans.
Cottage cheese, mixed nuts and blood orange pieces.
Beef with egg pasta and green pesto sauce.
Synthepure smoothie with pineapple, mango, 2 kiwis, oats, psyllium husk, water.
Intra shake with 50g hbcd's, 20g peptopro, 10mg ibcaa's, 8g taurine, 8g glutamine, 8g arginine, coconut water etc.
Chicken, rice with dessicated coconut.
6 whole boiled eggs and mixed nuts.

I fell asleep early last night... otherwise I would have eaten a meat meal before the eggs. I was destroyed so just had the 6 whole eggs and nuts as they are already done and easy/fast to eat. Most of my rice meals are 80g carbs or over. My pasta dishes are sometimes up to 200g carbs and I have having 1 most days now.

I haven't had any weightgain shakes for a few days just my synthepure smoothies. So if you can imagine something like the above with 2 x 800 calorie shakes that is good eating for growth. I eat more for enjoyment than simply results so whilst it's clean I enjoy all my meals. So it's not chicken, rice and greens for 6 meals for me. Although I do have lots of chicken and rice so many meals will be like that over the next week for me.

I have some animal mass to finish off then I will go onto Carnivor mass and add 1 then 2 shakes per day. I also have 1-2 green shakes per day but didn't have one yesterday so will make sure I have 2 today.


----------



## DM2000

Elvia1023 said:


> I started at 1ml in my inner and outer bi-ceps heads. Then on day 2 I decided to add 1ml into my tri-cep. I moved up to 1.1ml and now 1.2ml. I am only injecting eod now. So very small amounts but I respond very well and it's enough for growth without being over the top. The added fullness alone is incredible even with low doses. Although if I wanted pure size I would move up by 0.1ml every injection day and move up to about 2.5ml per injection site. I would dose it ed-eod and mainly go on feel but it's easy to rotate both muscles. I dose it either pre bed or pre workout but ideally pre workout with some arm pump workouts would be ideal.
> 
> I noticed your mk-677 post. As I have mentioned in here it's amazing but the fatigue is horrible and it should only get worst as it builds up in your system. Although many seem to adjust after approx 2 weeks but I am not one of them and continue to struggle. I would strongly urge you to stay at 10mg as it will build up and you will still get great results with the fatigue being manageable. Even at 10mg for 2 weeks once I up to 20mg I can only last about 5 days and I can barely function but everyone is different. I would just concentrate getting the most out of 10mg.
> 
> It can be used for bulking or cutting but if you are 20% bf you really need to diet that down. If it increases your appetite it may be worth dropping if it results in over eating. It does put water retention on you so you may feel you are putting fat on but quite the opposite. The water balances out approx 2 week in if you keep the dose lower plus once you stop it will fall off and you should be made up with the results.
> 
> MK is active all day but it's biggest pulse has been shown in a study at approx 12 hours post dosing. So it may be worth trying am dosing on an empty stomach in the hope the tiredness hits you the most in the night time and not in work. Although you pulse gh throughout the day and it amplifies all those pulses so in my experience it makes very little difference and you still get tired throughout the day regardless of dose timing. AM dosing could work for you as it's better for some people in my experience. Good luck with your cycle.


 Thank you Elvia. I appreciate you chiming in on my mk post. 

I'm not sure why my bf is so high. My diet is actually really good... But obviously not good enough. 

You're right. I think I'll continue at 10mg (i took around that last night) for as long as i can, whilst continuing to crush myself in the gym to maximize its benefits. 

As for the eod syntherol injections - are you injecting eod despite not training your biceps on those days? 

Very interesting that the strongest pulse is 12 hours post mk administration. I was wondering why ppl were dosing in the am.

Thanks again Elvia. Solid info as always. 

DM

Sent from my SM-J700T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Elvia1023

Yes it was shown the largest pulse was approx 12 hours post dosing. However everyone could be different and whilst that was the largest peak there were other peaks at different times so as I mentioned you are going to feel tired no matter when you dose it. Many have experimented with splitting up the dose am/pm and that can help too. The key factor is the total daily dosage so yes definitely stay with 10mg as trust me if you feel like that so fast on 10mg if you up to 20mg you won't be able to function.

Yes I inject syntherol no matter if I am trainign or not. Although if you can some light pump sets post dosing will onyl be good. You could go to the gym, use db's at home or well anythign with some weight for some curls. Even just using your other arm to add resistance with 1 arm curls. Although he posts a lot of nonsense if you combine Rich Piana style feeder workouts with syntherol you should get incredible results.



DM2000 said:


> Thank you Elvia. I appreciate you chiming in on my mk post.
> 
> I'm not sure why my bf is so high. My diet is actually really good... But obviously not good enough.
> 
> You're right. I think I'll continue at 10mg (i took around that last night) for as long as i can, whilst continuing to crush myself in the gym to maximize its benefits.
> 
> As for the eod syntherol injections - are you injecting eod despite not training your biceps on those days?
> 
> Very interesting that the strongest pulse is 12 hours post mk administration. I was wondering why ppl were dosing in the am.
> 
> Thanks again Elvia. Solid info as always.
> 
> DM
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Elvia1023

Just had lunch or meal 3. 2 pieces of thin steak, cinnamon pineapple and coconut rice...






That would make a perfect ore workout meal but MK tiredness has hit me and I don't feel like doing much. I don't have to work today but I have to go out later so I may just get ready and take a pre workout and head to the gym. Have a good day everyone


----------



## DM2000

DM2000 said:


> Thank you Elvia. I appreciate you chiming in on my mk post.
> 
> I'm not sure why my bf is so high. My diet is actually really good... But obviously not good enough.
> 
> You're right. I think I'll continue at 10mg (i took around that last night) for as long as i can, whilst continuing to crush myself in the gym to maximize its benefits.
> 
> As for the eod syntherol injections - are you injecting eod despite not training your biceps on those days?
> 
> Very interesting that the strongest pulse is 12 hours post mk administration. I was wondering why ppl were dosing in the am.
> 
> Thanks again Elvia. Solid info as always.
> 
> DM
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700T1 using Tapatalk


 Thanks again Elvia. First day was 12.5 mg and i could barely function. Last night probably around 8.... i agree 10 is likely where I'll stay. Wondering what the duration most ppl use mk for. 

Nice meal! Enjoy your day brother 

Sent from my SM-J700T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## heavy hitter

Great log bud


----------



## Elvia1023

DM2000 said:


> Thanks again Elvia. First day was 12.5 mg and i could barely function. Last night probably around 8.... i agree 10 is likely where I'll stay. Wondering what the duration most ppl use mk for.
> 
> Nice meal! Enjoy your day brother
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700T1 using Tapatalk



Most use it for different durations but 8-12 weeks is common. It has been used in studies for up to 2 years with no adverse effects. I like to rotate things so don't keep the same things in too long. But with the likes of MK-677 I think it is wise to stay on it for most of your cycle to get the benefits from the elevated IGF-1 levels. Although it can be used in short burst cycles for 4 weeks too... definitely no rules when it comes to MK-677. I would personally recommend at least 8 weeks and the max well whatever you want. I think 12-16 weeks is a great duration to give it time to do it's thing.


----------



## Elvia1023

Things are good but I have struggled the last few days. One word... MK-677  I was about 2 1/2 days in and the fatigue started and fast. I decided don't dose it that night and the next day I still struggled and had no energy. I didn't dose it again and the same yesterday and even today. I have just took some in the afternoon and will tomorrow then have 1 off. It's active all day but I am hoping that is enough to stop it building up as much. I may be better just dosing it eod or even taking some powder out of each cap  I can literally sleep at anytime in the day/night I want. 

It's so annoying because MK-677 is incredible. If I never felt fatigue from it I would dose it much higher and blow up. I think I put on about 5 pounds in the first 2 days this time but I imagine that has gone back down. I was up to 257 pounds 2 days post mk-677. Obviously it is all water but it feels great. Another positive and negative from it's effects are the pumps. I felt so full and my arms felt huge and tight all day. But I would have to have breaks when walking as I would get bad shin pumps. Then my calves would go and then my lower back. I walked up by the mountains one day and it was horrible and I had to sit down to have a break  Those effects have stopped today but I am sure they will be back within 2 days of dosing.

Yesterday I had a rare off day and the day before I trained legs in my mates gym. The session looked like...

Leg Extensions... warm up
Standing Calf Raises... about 10 sets of 40, 30, 20, 20, 15, 12, 8, 11, 16, 22 reps. In truth they were all pretty much working sets but let's count the last 4 as the main working sets as I literally went to failure with no number in my head.
Lying Leg Curls... about 10 sets of 40, 30, 20, 15, 12, 10, 7, 11, 14, 18. Same thing the last 4 sets were the all of ones with no number in mind. The last 4 sets also contained many partials not included. An example could be that 7 rep set contained about 20 partials too.
Hack Squats... about 6 sets of 30, 20, 15, 12, 10, 10. The last 4 sets were supsersetted with Bulgarian Split Squats holding onto a Smith machine. 
Leg Extensions... about 6 sets of 15 reps.
Back Stretches.

I should mention I don't write anything down so those numbers are a rough but pretty accurate guess. I added in a lot of partials in the above workout though (I don't include them in the rep count). It wasn't what I would call a crazy leg day like I do most of the time as my mate was talking to me through the workout etc. My legs are still very sore though and it was good to use equipment I don't have in my gym.


----------



## Elvia1023

I woke up with no energy due to the MK-677 as mentioned above. My appetite was also low at the start of the day so I done a little experiment (more on that below). Anyway post workout I feel great now and just ate a big meal (tuna and rice) and I am still hungry so much better. 

I tried Universal's Shock Therapy pre workout today and I liked it. That went great with 3ml synthetine but no slin today. I also had my usual intra shake of workout fuel with extra glutamine, taurine and arginine. Today I trained calves, shoulders (with rear delts) and tri-ceps and really pushed it. I sometimes go in thinking no really heavy pressing today but end up thinking let's go for it everytime. I done a nice mixture of things today and my workout looked like...

Horizontal Leg Press Calf Presses... 2 sets of 40 reps.
Flat Bench Tibialis Raises... 1 set of 40 reps.
Warm up with db's.
Reverse Pec Deck... 3 sets of 40 reps with the last being rest paused.
Standing Cable Rear Delt Flyes... 2 warm up sets and 1 working set of 16 reps.
Incline Bench DB Front Raises... 2 warm up sets and 1 working set of 16 reps.
Machine Shoulder Press... 4 warm up sets of 25, 20, 15 and 12 reps. Then 1 working set with 5 plates a side for 7 reps. It took everything I had to get that 7th rep!
Barbell Upright Rows... 3 sets of 20, 15 and 10 reps.
Barbell Behind the Head Presses... 1 set of 20 slow reps with just the bar mainly for flexibility and to keep me loose.
Leaning DB Upright Rows... 2 sets of 15 reps for each side.
Machine Lateral Raises... 4 warm up sets of 25, 20, 15 and 10 reps. Then 2 working sets of 11 and 40 (rest paused) reps.
Rope Pushdowns... 2 warm up sets of 20 reps.
Bodyweight Dips... 2 sets to failure with 15 deep breathes between sets.
Machine Tri-cep Extensions... 2 sets of 15 very slow reps.
Back and Leg Stretches.

I am feeling great now but I could barely move my arms post workout. For a second I thought I might have injured myself as I was in pain and couldn't even drink from my shaker. Usually that goes in 5 mins but it took about 25 mins but it's gone now.

Anyway... my experiment  Nothing major but I had 4 chicken breast on a plate and I ate 2 and left 2. I couldn't face eating them so I figured I would try them in a drink. I also had a bag of cooked rice in the fridge so I added the 2 chicken breast and the bag of rice. I had 1/2 tin of pineapple so figured add that in with the juice to help flavour it. It wasn't enough so I added about 200g blueberries thinking it would mask the flavour much better and provide a more nutritious shake. The final result was... well fine but it will take some getting used to. The additions didn't really make much of difference as it mainly tasted of chicken. The smell of the chicken was off putting when drinking it but it wasn't that bad so I will do it again if I ever am struggling with my appetite. Here is a pic of the finished product...


----------



## Elvia1023

I managed to stay awake. That was more of a wave of tiredness but it passed. If I stayed on MK for the next few days my entire day would just be me wanting to sleep  I will take MK-677 2moro morning then have 1 day off so 48 hours between dosing and hopefully the 2 on 1 off system helps out a little. If I need to I can do eod until the caps are gone. I am looking forward to trying 10mg tabs from Genotec so will just dose 1 per day. I wish I could run more but it's just not possible. Maybe I will play about and do 20/10/20/10 etc in the future.

I am a day behind with my syntherol injections so going to do a set pre bed now. I will do 1.2ml in each tri-cep and in both heads of each bi-cep. I may even do it 2moro night as I notice the effects much more when ed dosing. If I were doing 3ml in each spot then eod or even e3d's would be plenty but with these smaller amounts more frequent injections are definitely optimal.

2moro will be hips, glutes and back. Gonna try 2 scoops of Universal Shock Therapy pre workout. I will also be upping my synthetine to 4ml pre workout. I only use it the days I am training and the more the better in my experience so gonna up by 1ml. I also have loads of 5ml syringes that have gone to waste so I can get rid of them as I have been using 2ml syringes for my 3ml shots.


----------



## faight

I've tried blended chicken before. It was horrible! Wife still makes fun of me


----------



## Elvia1023

The fatigue effected my workout today for the first time. I have done 2 days on mk so will take 2moro off. Even when on for just the 2 days it's too much so I am going to take half the powder out of each capsule. It won't be exact but as long as I am using 12mg max that should be fine for me. So many times I sit down and I don't want to move and it's a struggle to get anything done. I can't carry on like this simply because it's a waste of life feeling exhausted constantly. 

Everything else is good but my stomach has grown but that will be due to some water retention too. I need to start wearing the belt I bought. I do stomach vacuums as well so they need to be doubled from now.

As mentioned my workout was effected. It was a struggle getting up to go the gym but I made sure not to fall asleep. I figured once I get to the gym I would be in the zone plus my pre workout always helps. But I literally struggled the whole way through. I still pushed it hard but it was one of the worst workouts in a very long time. 

My lower back felt super tight this morning so I decided to leave glutes and only used machine or chest supported back exercises. I done some incline bench rows in the Smith machine with 3 plates a side as my max. I kept most sets at 2 or 1 plate a side as I wanted to mainly do higher reps today. I did go heavy with seated cable rows at the end. I tried to superset them with pull ups but my forearms were that pumped I couldn't even hold on to the handles  My workout wasn't that bad when I think about it I just felt exhausted the whole way through so didn't feel like I was doing much.

Gonna try out Carnivor Mass for the first time 2moro. I will finish off my Animal Mass tonight. I love Animal products but not a fan of the Mass weightgainer at all. It has a very chemical taste to it and bloats me up so I won't be buying it again.

I was going to do another set of syntherol arm injections tonight but I will leave them for 2moro. I have decided I will add in a miscellaneous day 2moro so things I had planned to do but didn't. So I will start with pull ups then do glutes, hips and bi-ceps. I will dose my syntherol pre workout so the pump should be incredible.

I regularly post about food but haven't mentioned one of my frequent snacks. It's so easy/fast to do and I love it and usually have it once per day if I ever need a decent snack. I do 1 tub of organic cottage cheese, sliced pineapple, sliced strawberries and sometimes blueberries or blood orange pieces... actually any fruit I may have. I sometimes add in a little juice (pineapple or orange) too.


----------



## mbell4377

Subbed


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Millineum Man

Subbed, too


----------



## Elvia1023

I have wanted update more but been really busy. Lots to update so I will keep the workout info brief. I did train calves, glutes, hips, pull-ups and bi-ceps the other day. It was entensive and intense and lasted over 2 hours. Great workout and I felt amazing afterwards. For back I done 9 sets of pullups to failure with about 15-20 secs rest between every set. I also rotated 3 grips so wide overhand, medium overhand and a narrow underhand in that order.

Yesterday I trained chest, tri-ceps and abs. I got 5 reps with 3 1/2 plates a side so I was fairly pleased with that. I started with incline barbell press but they never feel great to me in my new gym. I feel it much more in my delts with the barbell/bench they have. Whereas in a machine or with db's I feel it 90% in my chest. I might stop going as heavy as possible with barbells and just stick to mainly machines in the future for my pressing. It's become more about the weight and less about chest activation in the pursuit of 4 plates a side for reps. Well that is wrong as I always think about activating the chest but I know if I try to lift more and more over the months it probably won't end well.

My diet today as been very basic but effective. I have had 2 meals of cottage cheese with fruit in a big bowl. One was with pineapple, strawberries and blueberries and the other with mandarins and blueberries. One steak meal with fried onions/peppers and coconut basmati rice. One egg meal of 5 whole eggs and some toast. Plus 2 massive weightgain shakes with approx 1400 cals each. I am going to keep things like today going forward... nice and simple, enjoyable with lots of calories. Truth be told I wouldn't stick to a diet sheet with 8 meals listed with balanced macros. So my 2 big shakes are a simple way for me to get big calories in. That brings me onto Carnivor Mass... I like it a lot. The chocolate fudge flavour is a bit sickly but I am getting used to it. My last shake was 1400 calories and consisted of 4 scoops, oats, 1 banana, psyllium husk, mixed nuts and spinach (80g protein, 200g carbs, 30g fat). No stomach discomfort at all but I did drink it over 30 mins to help matters.

Now some good news... my hgh came  I won't post full details but delivery from the company went fine. Then I had it shipped somewhere else in 2 packs. Both packs should have taken 3 days and both stated they had been sent back on tracking for some unknown reason. 6 weeks later 1 pack suddenly shows up so now I have 360IU Somastim from Sciroxx to play with  I started last night at 2.5IU and will continue at 2.5IU twice daily and see how I am. First morning I woke up with cts and slept loads so I know it is gtg already  It's the 1st proper day so I will know more soon but so far the fatigue is ok. MK-677 is impossible at 20mg whereas on hgh I tend to just feel really chilled but can sleep when I want. I actually had an hour nap before so I know it's the HGH but the difference is I could have got up and not slept if I wanted. I will combine each 2.5IU shot with 5IU humalog. I followed both shots today with a cottage cheese and fruit meal.

Now the only bad news is my back. It's so tight today and I couldn't even put my sock on  Everyone was off today and everywhere closed so I just rested today and I am still in my Lacoste flip flops I always wear around my apartment  I think (know) it was triggered when I trained legs earlier in the week. I hack squatted (plus heavy lying leg curls) and went down as deep as possible which is not ideal for my lower back. I felt it was tight the next day but nothing major. It must be all the abs training and leg raises I have done recently that have made it like this. I was fine going to bed and didn't have any problem at all. I wake up barely able to move with my back feeling like it is going to go. I will be fine and may just have a break from the gym this w/e. Everywhere is closed early this w/e anyway and the break will do me good. I will see how I am tomorrow.

I don't want to finish on a negative so will end with the fact I also added metformin back in. This was a few days ago and I really noticed a difference and fast. This stuff seems to lean me out and fast. I am only using 500mg pre bed too. Gonna dose 500mg now then have my pre bed meal. I will also inject my 100mg primo and 50mg test c. Tomorrow I will do my syntherol arm shots.


----------



## Elvia1023

The last few days have been bad. I know it's only temporary so it's fine just very annoying. If there were a time I had injured myself then fair enough but it's even more annoying I went to bed fine and woke up barely able to move. As it's Easter everywhere is closed over here so I wouldn't have done much anyway but been stuck at home. I can barely put my socks on and in pain. When I stand up it hurts straightening my back out. Nothing major and I have felt it many times. Just looking forward to getting back in the gym. I will calm down on certain movements and just be careful with my back. Gonna see how I am 2moro and may train arms if I am ok. I think it will be another 3 days before I can train all body parts.


----------



## Elvia1023

More of the same and my back is still not recovered but has improved a lot over the last day. I should train tomorrow and looking forward to it. I haven't ate that much today but have had 2 x 1200 cal shakes to help matters. I have also had a beef and pasta meal for dinner and whole eggs for breakfast. I will have a turkey and rice meal later. Not as much food as usual but I have literally just sat down and barely moved all day. I didn't realize all the shops were closed the last 3 days so I am running low on food but will pick up lots of fresh supplies tomorrow. 

I am going to make sure I have 2 cottage cheese with fruit meals daily. As well as one whole eggs meal for breakfast (with toast or a bagel) and 1-2 meat meals with rice and 2 large shakes so plenty of calories per day. I am avoiding having high fats in my high carb meals. Although if I ever snack I have mixed nuts to only add to things. 

The Somastim hgh is going good so far. Nothing too much in regards to physique changes but I only just started it. I am getting cts throughout the day but mainly in the morning. I can also sleep whenever I want but the overall fatigue is fine. Just looking forward to training and eating solidly over the next month with the hgh in my system.

I will changing my AAS cycle in May but more on that later


----------



## pjk1969

any progress pics?


----------



## Elvia1023

I was unable to train for 4-5 days due to my lower back. In that time I used 5iu somastim daily so it was building up. On Tuesday I trained for the first time even though my lower back had not recovered. I figured chest and arms and just keep my back supported so mainly used machines. Truth be told I was missing the gym plus I know my body so knew I would be fine if I was careful. 

Now the reason I mention the hgh above is it must be the reason my joints were hurting so bad in the gym. My shoudlers, elbows and wrists ached the whole way through training. I know it is a common side effect of hgh and I really struggled. Every set hurt me but I pushed through. I remember trying chest dips and failed on the first rep due to my shoulders but jumped back on and grinded about 15 reps. I won't post full details but it was all light weight and really focusing on form. One thing that stood out was I done 10 sets to failure on machine presses. For the last 5 sets I used a middle rom to take out some of the shoulders and tri-ceps from each rep. Post workout I felt amazing and my back felt much better.

Earlier (Wed) I trained again. I basically just picked what avoids lower back so decided to train upper/middle back and rear delts but again mainly machines. Most legs (squats, leg curls etc) hit my lower back a lot so although it seems strange my selection of back exercises made sense. I took advantage of 2 excellent free motion machines today. Again light weight for most movements and really focusing on form. Most of my sets were unilateral today and the pump was incredible. I did end with 1 set of db pullovers (only 18kg db) and just went extra slow and high reps. Well that was before stretching my back out for 10 mins and again I felt great post workout.

I am 258 pounds now and fairly lean but my stomach is softer. I really wanted to hammer my abs over the next few months but with my lower back issues I have to be careful with overtraining. I will be swopping aas which will help matters but obviously it's all diet. But I know with what I have planned aas wise it will help matters greatly. My diet is going to stay the same or increase over the next month so more weight should be added.

I didn't dose 2.5iu hgh this morning so I will just do 5iu pre bed. I will occasionally change the hgh timing around but 90% of the time it's going to be like I planned. I will get some updated pics up next week. Right now it's just good to be back on track but my lower back is still an issue.


----------



## Elvia1023

pjk1969 said:


> any progress pics?



As mentioned above I will get some done next week. I will need to shave for them plus I only like to post pics after progressing. I am up in weight and things are going well a part from my lower back.


----------



## pjk1969

this is the most detailed log ive ever seen!
must be why i missed you saying that.


----------



## Elvia1023

pjk1969 said:


> this is the most detailed log ive ever seen!
> must be why i missed you saying that.



No I posted about the pics after you posted. I am quite bloated now but feeling good. Looking forward to pushing things next month and hopefully gaining more. I don't mind softening up a little as I know it's temporary. I will be changing drugs around and that will help harden me on even with very high carbs. I feel like a change so it should be me good as I am getting a bit bored of just test and primo now. I want to end this log on a high


----------



## Elvia1023

I have changed things around a little. Now I don't have an intra shake (just water) but have Nutrex's Postlift straight after finishing my last set. Each servings (2 sccops) is 25g HBCD's, 10g bcaa's, 5g glutamine etc. So's not like a typical carb/amino product that is fine to use multiple scoops. For instance I would use 3 scoops of an older product to get 75g hbcd's and the taste would be good. When I tried 4 scoops (50g hbcd's) the first day in 1 litre of water the taste is very strong. 6 scoops is not cost effective at all. I have extra carbs I could add but decided to change things instead. This way I will drink postlift then about 30-60 mins later have a large post workout meal. I will keep synthetine in pre workout but I may drop slin. I like feeling depleted when training hard then replenishing post workout. 

I have probably been enjoying my food a little too much. The high calories with the hgh etc is definitely making me hold water. I have smoothed out but I don't mind as I know it's temporary and it will help me push through some heavy training days. My strength is definitely up since adding in the hgh but the joints are still hurting when training but it has improved significantly. In pics I may not look as good (we never do when bloated etc) but I am feeling much bigger. Even with just small amounts of syntherol in my arms the difference is great and I am loving the fullness and feel. 

My lower back feels much better but I am still in some pain. I am eager to train legs but not rushing it. I added in some light weight calves and quads today and it felt great. Training today was fantastic and a bit different. I figured shoulders but keep it light but with the pre workotu kicking in and me feeling better I push it again. On pressing I just made sure to use a machine and keep my lower back in place on those final few reps were I would be struggling. I trained shoulders (primary), tri-ceps, bi-ceps, calves and quads and it looked like...

Warm up with db's
Reverse Pec Deck... 1 warm up set of 30 reps and 3 working sets of 30, 20 and 10 reps.
Machine Shoulder Press... 2 sets of 30 and 25 reps. Then 4 unilateral sets (2 for each side) for 20 and 15 reps. Nothing too hard for these.
Machine Shoulder Press... 6 warm up sets and 4 working sets. I swopped about with grips in the warm ups but all working sets were using a hammer grip. The 4 working sets were more a dropset but I purposely waited about 20 secs between drops so I could get more reps. With 5 plates a side I got 10 reps, 4 plates about 14 reps, 3 plates for 15 reps and 2 plates for 23 reps.
Cable Lateral Raises... machine was taken so done 2 light weight sets for each side.
Machine Lateral Raises... 2 warm up sets of 30 and 20 reps and 1 working set of 13 reps.
Reverse Pec Deck... 1 working set of 40 reps.
Tricep Rope Pushdowns... 1 warm up set of 20 reps.
Tri-cep Extensions... 3 sets of 40 reps (last 2 working sets).
Cable unilateral Bi-cep Curls... 2 sets of 20 reps for each side
Cable Bi-cep Curls... 2 sets of 40 reps.
Horizontal Leg Press Calf Presses... 3 sets of 40 reps (last 2 working sets).
Leg Extensions... 6 sets of 20, 20, 20, 30, 30 and 40 reps. I moved up in weight every 2 sets.
Back Stretches and Foam Rolling.

I have mentioned this before but want to again. For working sets I 90% of the time don't have a number in mind and just fail when I fail (like what everyone does). Although sometimes when doing high rep sets I may think of say 30 reps and I will pick a weight I could just about get there for. However I will slow down on about 20 reps to the point I am failing on about 26 and I will just grind the rest out. It's never good to use sloppy reps to get to a number but it's just something I do at rare time to push myself.

I may train 2moro but will see how I feel first. If I do train I will probably throw in a mix of body parts again. Hopefully next month I can push the weights more and I want to really hammer my legs. I plan to keep things more simple and do more lower rep sets with big weights.


----------



## robertscott

started on that LGD 4033/MK677 combo you recommended.  Weight is up 15lbs in 2 weeks!  Haha.

I'm not an idiot; I know that obviously I've not built 15lbs of muscle in 2 weeks, but it's still pretty hilarious.  Couldn't believe it when I stepped on the scale!


----------



## Elvia1023

robertscott said:


> started on that LGD 4033/MK677 combo you recommended.  Weight is up 15lbs in 2 weeks!  Haha.
> 
> I'm not an idiot; I know that obviously I've not built 15lbs of muscle in 2 weeks, but it's still pretty hilarious.  Couldn't believe it when I stepped on the scale!



HAHA  That is great news. I am always pleased when I recommend a product and guys get results from it. I am the same mk-677 puts more weight on me than 50mg dbol now. How is your sleep? Any vivid dreams? Fatigue? Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Elvia1023

Just grinding away as usual. My lower back is still not recovered so I decided to train chest again. I am eager to hit legs but don't want to rush things. With chest I am safe as I just use benches or machines and no heavy db's I have to carry or put into position. It was a very basic workout and less volume today. I just wanted to bench heavy and felt better yesterday but more sore today due to training shoulders on Fri (soreness always worst on the 2nd day). That added to the hgh joint soreness meant I warmed up for over 10 mins at the start to get everything ready. My workout looked like...

Warm up with 2-3kg db's
Flat Bench... 4 warm up sets and 1 working set of 10 reps with 3 plates a side.
Machine Incline Press... 4 warm up sets and 1 working set of 8 reps with the full weight rack (this machine feel really heavy).
Free Motion Chest Flyes... 4 warm up sets and 2 working sets of 16 and 9 reps with partials.
Tri-cep Pushdowns... 3 sets of 30 reps.
Tri-cep Dips... 1 working set of 18 reps.
Back Streches.

Post workout I had 1 serving of postlift by Nutrex (25g HBCD's and 10g BCAA's etc). Pork is not the best of meats but had 250g (50g protein) of that (like to have it occasionally) with 100g carbs from basmati rice for my meal about 45 mins later.

I am about to take my nightly aas shot (100mg primo and 50mg test c) and will add in my syntherol arm shots too. I missed them last time so will make sure I get in 1.2ml in each head of the bi-cep and 1 in eahc tri-cep. My arms have definitely grew more in the last week from the syntherol. They feel pumped up constantly.

Truth be told I am a little bored of my aas right now. I was going to go on trt but decided to finish off with something new before coming off. In about 2 weeks I plan to start 30mg tren a, 50mg test p, 40mg mast p and 50mg proviron daily. That combined with the same diet but actually more carbs and I think I will tighten up a lot. Tren and carbs for me is a winning combination and I will use it to my advantage. I will start at 30mg per day but over a few weeks will up to 50mg per day but no more than that. I did say no more tren for a long time but gonna keep it at 50mg per day and only for about 6 weeks. I will be getting blood work done during and post cycle too.


----------



## robertscott

Elvia1023 said:


> HAHA  That is great news. I am always pleased when I recommend a product and guys get results from it. I am the same mk-677 puts more weight on me than 50mg dbol now. How is your sleep? Any vivid dreams? Fatigue? Thanks for letting me know.



Yeah I have to believe that the LGD 4033 is doing some of that as I never usually put on as much weight from MK677 as this, and the dose is 5mg lower than usual (20mg MK677 as opposed to the usual 25mg).

Sleeping like a baby with very vivid dreams.  I'm quite lucky in that I don't get any lethargy or anything from MK677.

I'll let you know how the rest of the cycle goes!


----------



## Elvia1023

Things are good. I was in two minds whether to train or not tonight but last minute decided to go the gym. I rushed out so didn't taken any synthetine but will make sure I do next time as it makes a big difference to me. I did down 2 scoops of Hyphy Mud 2.0 and that was great. I was feeling tired due to the hgh but that sorted me out (energy and focus is ridiculous). 

On the way I decided to train legs even though my lower back is still tight. Put it this way after training I was made up I decided to go and I am feeling great now. I decided no hamstrings and if I were to squat I would keep it light and stay just above parallel (lower back) with slow reps and constant tension. So this is not a typical leg workout but it looked like...

Horizontal Leg Press Calf Presses... 3 sets of 40 reps with the last two being rest paused.
Flat Bench DB Tibialis Raises... 2 sets of approx 40 reps.
Hip Adductor supersetted with Hip Abductor... 4 warm up sets and 2 working sets for each.
Leg Extensions... 4 warm up sets (40, 40, 30, 15) and 4 sets of 20 reps (pretty much working sets most of them).
Squat Machine... 2 sets of 20 slow reps.
Back and Leg Stretches.

Once my lower back is better I will be able to push it harder. Although I did struggle to walk home after the above. Post workout I had 1 serving of Postlift by Nutrex. Then a little later I had another shake consisting of 50g protein, 150g carbs, 10g fat and 15g fibre. 

My last meal was scrambled salmon (amazing) with a kiwi and raspberry salad and a whole pack of rice cakes afterwards...


----------



## Elvia1023

This is the first time I have felt minor discomfort since starting syntherol in my arms. It's nothing bad but is slightly sore especially when I fully extend my arm. So far I made up with the added size and fulless though. I have thought about putting in much higher volume per shot but I will continue doing the small injections. They still make a big difference and keep everything looking fuller without distorting the shape etc.

I felt a little off yesterday and when I do I miss my aas... it's just something I do. Well the main reason when I write off I mean anxious so it could be a little stress but the hormones don't help matters. I won't bore with the details and it's wise to keep blood levels stable but I find that interruption in hormones can help. Although it's most likely my high prolactin levels so I have ordered dostinex to sort that out. I need to get things back in range. 

I have pramipexole and I did just start it to help with the above. I figured it won't hurt and will help with gh amongst many things. I often tell people to start with 50mcg then 100mcg and move up very slowly but truth be told I was a bit careless when dosing. I probably dosed about 110mcg and for a first time in a while that is enough to cause me issues. I was fine but with the 2 scoops of Hyphy Mud earlier I was wide awake. It was 6am I am lying there tired but wide awake at the same time due to the dopamine surge  I ended up falling asleep about 7am and got up at 10am  Then today when I got back about 6pm I crashed and was woken up at 9pm so my sleep is messed up. I went to bed again about midnight and woke up at 3am and can't get back to sleep. I took another dose earlier. I am fine and will stay awake and go the gym at 6:30am. But sure when I get dostinex I will swop over as it's more user friendly.

I wanted to mention I bought new gym shoes. They are not my usual style (the opposite) but I saw them and figured try them out as they are like the old school gym shoes (I have never worn). They are amazing and feel so comfortable. They have a thin and flat sole so when doing calf raises they feel great. When I normally do flat bench tibialis raises (last workout) when I get to heavy db's with my normal trainers it hurts a lot but I just carry on. But the db sticks in my shin but with these news one and the thick tongue it feels great and there is no discomfort. They are from ryderwear and below are pics...


----------



## Elvia1023

On Friday I trained calves and arms and had an amazing workout. Most of my workouts recently have only lasted about 40 mins long but I try to keep the pace fairly quick. For calves I used the cybex calf raise and instead of my usual 40 rep sets I went with approx 20 reps and multiple sets to failure with minimal rest periods. 

I rotated tri-ceps with bi-ceps and performed a mixture of things but did try to go heavier than usual. I done more exercises but the main ones were close grip bench, dips, preacher curls and hammer curls. I went up to 3 plates a side for 10 reps for close grip bench in the Smith machine. Dips I just done bodyweight but 3 sets with minimal rest between. For preacher curls I used 50kg (ez bar) and db hammer curls went up to 28kg db's. As always a slow negative and constant tension.

Earlier I trained hamstrings and shoulders. This was the first time training hams since my injury so I didn't go heavy but kept the reps very slow. I done about 7 sets of approx 20 reps. On the last 2 sets I added partials reps utilizing the top and bottom portions of each rep. So for the final set I done 20 reps then 20 partials at the top and about 15 at the bottom. 

For shoulders I done a few movements but mainly concentrated on leaning cable lateral raises and freemotion shoulder presses. From the aching joints from the HGH to the preworkout combo I used the pump was great but the ache was horrible. I had to use both arms to hold up my water bottle and even then it hurt bad. I ended with freemotion cable presses then headed straight over to kettleball lateral raises just for 2 quick sets. The 1st with just 6kg kettlebells and even they were solely partial reps. Then 1 set with 4kg kettlebells to failure. I couldn't even lift my arms up for a good 15 mins and my shoulders were aching for a few hours. 

I didn't inject any aas for a few days but used 100mg primo on Fri night. I will use another 100mg primo tonight (Sunday). I don't mind letting my levels taper down a bit as I will be starting my new cycle soon


----------



## Elvia1023

I am very hairy and it always makes me look much fatter than I really am. Even though I know that I did think I was much fatter but was surprised after shaving my body last night. My stomach felt much softer but it's not too bad. Strangely I did wee loads last night so do look leaner now due to that. Perhaps it's due to tapering down my aas but the only thing I changed last night was I done a big shot of synthetine (4ml) with humalog post workout at about 10pm. Last night I took a quick selfie (below) as my gf isn't in but I will get better pics taken soon. I must be about 250 pounds but need to get a new battery for my scale. I will always look better leaner but I am definitely bigger in person even if that doesn't show in pics (I am 6ft 2). 






I have a few marks on my arms/back and some spots in the back of my neck (in hair line so not too bad) but hopefully they go soon. Otherwise my skin is looking really healthy in person so I assume that is due to the hgh.

I have decided to come off everything for a very short time. It won't be long enough but only about 2 weeks. I have already been tapering things down and only injected primo last week. Then I will finish off the summer with 30-50mg tren a, 50mg test p, 50mg mast p, 50mg proviron, 5iu somastim, 8iu humalog and 6ml synthetine daily. The hgh, slin and synthetine will all be injected twice daily at 2.5iu, 4iu and 3ml.

Last night I trained chest and calves and pushed it. I planned to do calves first but machine was busy so I left them until the end. My workout consisted of...

Warm up with db's
Smith Machine Floor Presses... 6 warm up sets and 2 working sets. 3.5 plates for 7 reps then a big rest and 4 reps with 4 plates a side. Finally hit 4 plates even if it was in the Smith and on the floor 
Machine Presses... just 1 plate a side and about 7 sets of very slow reps (5 sec negative and 3 sec positive). Just grinding them out with perfect form and minimal rest between sets.
Standing Cable Crossovers... I remain stood up straight with my head facing down and it really activates the chest well. About 6 sets going up in weight for 15-10 reps. On the final set I done about 15 partial reps.
Horizontal Leg Press Calf Presses... 4 sets of 40 reps going up in weight. The last 2 sets were rest paused. The last was with 90kg and super slow reps. I failed on 21 reps had no more than 10 secs rest and went through the pain to get to 40.
Back Stretches.

I am feeling great and my lower back doesn't feel tight anymore. However I know I have to be careful. I will train legs later and see how I am. I am thinking lots of horizontal leg press as my back is safer on that. Plus hip ab/adductor, leg extensions, tibialis calf raises, leg curls etc. Have a good day everyone


----------



## custom creation

Lookin good Elvia!


----------



## Elvia1023

Just having a bit of a break from everything. I am picking up my new cycle today but staying off for over another week. I feel like I have dropped a little weight since stopping all injections. Gonna make sure my food starts rising now and when I add in the AAS the carbs will go high. Gonna be like a machine for the next 2 months with eating around the clock and trying to progress. Over time I will start doing more high reps stuff for my upper body but still heavy just making sure I fail closer to 20 reps compared to 10. The main reason for that is I can see an injury coming if I keep pushing lower reps. I will throw them in from time to time but the majority of lifts will be in the 15 to 20 rep range for the next 2 months.

I haven't injected syntherol either so I will restart that and stay consistent as the results are amazing on it. I will start at eod with smaller doses but move up to bigger doses 2 times per week. That system is much easier but still very effective is you dose enough each time.

My sleeping is the one area that needs to be improved. I fell asleep early the other night for a few hours and woke up at 2am. I stupidly decided to stay up and trained legs in the morning and I was exhausted all day. I tried to train hard but I didn't have any energy. The worst thing is my back always feels weaker when I am tired so I won't be doing that again.

When I trained legs I kept it basic and used heavier weights for lower reps for calves for a change. Hamstrings were seated leg curls and stretching between sets. Quads were mainly leg press and horizontal leg press and going no lower than parallel due to my lower back. My lower back was definitely not ready for any form of squats that day. I did train abs for the first time in awhile but kept it very simple and mainly just crunches on the floor (lower back). It's not a great ab exercise but the way I do them I definitely hit them as hard as I can with that limited rom.

Today I am going to dose 2.5iu somastim, 5iu humalog and 3.5ml synthetine pre workout. I will be training calves and shoulders.


----------



## Elvia1023

Lot's to update  I haven't injected any aas for about 2 weeks and that week it was only primo at approx 350mg. I am feeling good and lost some water weight and tightened up. However I started a high (well for me) dosed insulin cycle and I must have put on about 10 pounds in 3 days  I weighed myself before and I was 256 pounds. I had my gf take some updated pics and will post them later. Once I add in the aas things should really come to life again so looking forward to it. I started my insulin like this...

Day 1= 5iu humalog pre workout and 10iu post workout
Day 2= 8iu humalog pre workout and 12iu post workout
Day 3= 10iu humalog pre workout and 15iu post workout

I am going to carry on using 10iu pre workout and 15iu post workout. I simply don't feel comfortable using more pre workout. Even if I time my carbs great the drop in blood glucose can make me feel a bit off and I would rather keep it at 10iu for obvious reasons. If I did ever up it would be the post workout dose to 20iu but I doubt I will ever need to do that. 

I believe in small but frequent doses of insulin with your regular meals so this goes against that. It's just an experiment to see how I find it and I will only run it for approx 1 month. 

I am dosing 2.5iu somastim with every insulin dose. I am also using a lot of supplements when the slin is active. I want to get rid of my carnivor mass so it's a good way to use that up too. Today will be typical for the next month and it looked like...

10iu humalog with 2.5iu somastim hgh

Approx 10 mins later start drinking 2 scoops of Carnivor Mass with 7g citrulline malate added (62g carbs and 25g beef protein). I drink this over about 15 mins whilst taking a few supplements.

Go to the gym and sip on my intra shake from just before to just after training. Intra shake consisted of:
2 scoops of Nutrex Postlift so 10g bcaa's, 25g hcbd's, 5g glutamine, 2.5g betaine, 2g HICA, 2g l-carntine-l-tartrate, 2g taurine then I add...
75g HCBD's
5g creatine decanate
5g glutamine
7g citrulline malate
5g taurine
5g arginine alpha ketoglutarate

Get back and dose 15iu humalog and 2.5iu somastim hgh. Wait 10 mins then start drinking 4 scoops of carnivor mass (50g protein and 125g carbs).

Later have a post workout meal of 250g turkey breast and 80g carbs from basmati rice.

I have some EAA's and BCAA's on the way to me and will use a mixture in the future. I also have some peptopro to use in the future too. I have a bag of HCBD's and 2 tubs of Vitargo on their way to me. 

I am very slin sensitive so dose plenty of carbs but I also want to make the most out of the slin. As I am dosing it around training fat gain will be minimized. I was fairly lean so even if I do add some fat and lots of water that is not a problem for me as I know it's only temporary.

On Sat I trained calves and shoulders. Variety of movements and some very heavy shoulder presses with 5 plates a side. I only got 4 reps so my strength was down and in future I will keep the weight lower and reps higher for my max weight sets.

Yesterday I trained hamstrings and back and went to my old gym (other gym was closed). It was a long workout as I paid $18 to train there so I wanted my money's worth  Lot's of heavy rows and pulldowns and a good mixture of grips and angles. Hamstrings were mainly standing leg curl using drops sets to finish.

Earlier I trained chest and tri-ceps and used super sets at the start then the gym emptied out so I finished with giant sets. I done 2 rounds of the following exercises with no rest (just time walking from station to station) between sets... 

Flat Bench Flyes
Incline Bench DB Presses
Pec Deck Flyes
Machine Press
Incline Bench Flyes
Flat Smith Press
Chest Dips

I am feeling great now and just ate a massive plate of turkey breast with pasta. My next meal will be cottage cheese with pineapple. Gonna do a set of syntherol arm injections later. 2moro I will be training legs so that should be fun


----------



## Elvia1023

My pics always look crap when I upload them from my phone  Anyway here are some updated pics. Obviously I will grow more and get much tighter once I add the aas back in. 256 pounds at 6ft 2 at the moment. 41 pounds up from the start.


----------



## Elvia1023

My treat for the next 18... ok maybe 12 days 

Taste test= 10/10


----------



## Elvia1023

I wanted to mention about my insulin protocol. Usually this sort of dose would make a lot of people fat but I wanted to go over steps I will use to prevent that. 

- I will only use fast acting slin around the workout window so not for extended periods throughout each day.
- I will be moving or in a calorie burning state a lot of the time the slin is active.
- I will dose 2.5 hgh with every insulin dose.
- I am not consuming loads of calories each day and sometimes even fast for 12 hours on certain days.

My secret weapon in preventing fat gain from slin is synthetine. I take 3.5ml when insulin has peaked so it acts as a transporter into the muscle cells. That way it will drive fat into the mitochondria to be used as fuel/energy. Granted this is most effective when in a fasted state and that's why I always recommend tiny doses of slin with synthetine for fasted cardio/training. Adding in calories whilst training only changes things but even in the presence of intra workout nutrition it can still have a positive effect. Increasing levels of muscle l-carnitine will only help prevent fat gain when using such high doses of slin.


----------



## Elvia1023

I started buying fizzy sweets and carrying them around in my bag incase I feel hypo at the gym. The problem is I love the taste so will have some post workout when I don't even need them as my shakes cover me until I get home. So I am going to stop snacking on sweets and using insulin as an excuse to eat them  

My diet is clean but another thing I realized most of the fruit I have consumed recently has been tinned. So for health reasons I will cut back on that and add in more fresh fruit. I bought lots of berries last time I was in the shop and will carry on doing that. I also bought some high quality salmon as I need some more fats in my diet. Just little things I have noticed I need to change if I want my blood work to stay where it is or improve whilst on cycle.

I have to be careful with the insulin as I am very slin sensitive and even if I space out my carbs I need a lot to not go hypo. Yesterday I had 15iu humalog post workout and after 15 mins started drinking a shake with 50g protein and 120g carbs over about 30 mins. I then had cottage cheese with pineapple which was about 80g carbs. That is 200g carbs and fairly spread out. I was planning to eat again but ended up having sex. I figured I should be fine but no  I was going hypo during sex. Not sure if anyone has ever done this but it felt surreal like I had taken hard drugs. I had to stop in the end and walked to the kitchen and I was bad. I know it takes time for the carbs to hit so there is no need to stuff yourself in a time like that. But anyone who has gone hypo will know you just want to eat and eat. I ate about 300g carbs in 10-15 mins  Once I started feeling better I went to bed and woke up pumped. No more sex on insulin 

I started my aas last night and woke up feeling a bit weird. That's basically my body going wtf is going on here. Once things build up I will feel better and better. It's not exact as I use a normal syringe but I tried to get 30mg of each compound. I don't mind the others being off but I don't want to start on too much tren as I like to have it build up slowly as in the past starting higher has made me feel anxious. Once I taper it up and my body adapts I feel great on it.

Earlier I trained shoulders and arms and felt amazing. I done my usual protocol but changed my pre workout (after slin) drink from 2 scoops of carnivor mass to 4 scoops of Scitec Jumbo Hardcore as it's full of various ingredients and a carb blend. I won't list everything I done as I used a mixture of different press and raises.

I started with a superset of the snatch and press with upright rows . I done 4 sets of both. Then some machine presses and cable lateral raises. I finished with db work... lateral raise, front raise and unilateral shoulder presses. Tri-ceps were cable pushdowns and machine dips. Bi-ceps were preacher curl machine and db hammer curls. I looked much fuller post training so I am happy with how things are going. 

Tomorrow I will be training calves and back with rear delts and looking forward to it.


----------



## Elvia1023

Things have been good. My lower back feels better but I am sure that won't last forever. My only issue is the fatigue I am experiencing on my protocol. Everything will contribute but it will mainly be the somastim hgh. So far I am loving it but I do feel like the most unproductive person ever. I am gonna try a high dosed every 3rd day protocol to see how that treats me. I can't carry on feeling like this as it's effecting my work and it's annoying falling asleep very early every night.

Training has been good and I have pretty much trained everything over the last 5 days. I have had the odd off day simply down to the fatigue and knowing if I can't push it in the gym there is no real point and I would be wise allowing my body to rest. Today I will be training calves and chest and looking forward to it. Last night I fell asleep even though I had planned to train.

I have added in 0.25mg dostinex/cabergoline eod and will be getting a full blood test next week. I will see where my prolactin is and adjust the dose if needed. I also added in a ZMA stack pre bed and that has been great. I definitely feel the difference in sleep and recovery since adding that in. Combined with the HGH my sleep is much better and I wake up with bad cts everyday.

AAS is currently 30mg test p, tren a and mast p most days. I fell asleep twice so didn't inject so it's been eod injs which weren't planned. I will now make sure it is ed for another week or so then I will up it to 40mg of each. I go away in a few days so will just but 1.2ml of each compound into 1 vial to last me 4 days. Not ideal but I booked a flight last minute to see my parents and as I just started I don't want to come off so will do that.

Slin is still the same and things are good. I may lower my post workout dose to 10iu but will keep it at 15iu for now. I will obviously have a break when I go away which will be good. Then I will hit it hard when I get back. I have some new amino and carb powders to utilize in the future when the slin is active.

I will be starting syntherol at 2-3ml per inj site 2-3 days per week after a break from it.

I joined a new gym and a big plus is it's 24/7. It's not the best though but I will make the most out of it. It's not that big so I will have to ultilize a lot more db/barbell exercises (db's only go to 40kg). I was a bit disappointed as I realized the 2 sides of the gym had the same machines. I assumed they were slightly different. You know in my gyms (especially small ones) you will get 2 chest press but one will be an incline and the other flat. Perhaps you get 3 machines and the 2 flat's are slightly different. But no everything is dupicated  I thought the seated horizontal leg press was a different angle to the other but no. So I will have to be inventive especially when training legs (due to my lower back issues). I am going to try some light weight squats again. I can use my mates gym for legs as he has a leg press and hack squat machine (my gym has neither).


----------



## Elvia1023

What a difference a workout makes. I trained chest and calves and really pushed it. Chest involved a lot of pressing and flyes but I won't list everything. I went up to 3 plates a side for decline smith presses with very slow reps. I ended the presses with a drop set. The machine press is one of the best I have ever used so happy about that. Again I ended with a drop set. My last workout was weighted then bodyweight dips. Calves were just horizontal leg press calf presses. But the machine feels great so again I am made up with that. I started with 40 reps and on the 3rd set was doing 100kg for 30 slow reps. The final set was to complete failure at 34 reps. I done bodyweight calf raises off a platform after every set too. I finsihed with lots of back stretches and rumble rolling.

Pre workout I took 10iu humalog and had a sandwich. I never have processed meats but bought some very expensive ham for my gf but figured the high sodium would do me good. I also had some blood orange and pineapple juice before leaving for the gym. My intra shake had in 100g HCBD's, 20g aminos, 7g citrulline malate, 10g glutamine, 7g taurine, 5g creatine, 5g arginine etc etc. I also had 1 scoop of 5%'s pre workout 5150 that contains 4g l-citrulline amongst many other ingredients.

Post workout I had 10iu humalog and have been sipping on a full serving of Carnivor mass which has 125g carbs and 50g protein. I also added 5g glutamine too. I will eat a meal soon which will be beef, potatoes and green beans.

Later I will take my aas with 10mg aromasin and 0.25mg cabergoline. Plus 2ml syntherol in both bi-ceps heads and in my tri-cep lateral head. Time to get my arms up to 20 inches


----------



## Elvia1023

A little fact for everyone incase you didn't know. I mention pineapple quite a lot and love it with protein meals as it helps digest them due to the bromelain content. You may have noticed if you eat fresh pineapple your mount burns afterwards. My mouth and more so the inside of my lips can be really bad. That's simply the bromelain from the pineapple digesting the tender skin inside of your mouth. Bromelain is used as a meat tenderizer.


----------



## Jeff07

Good stuff man. I will be following along.


----------



## Elvia1023

So much to update I will do it in stages. I travelled to the UK and broke my phone so that wasn't ideal. I only trained once over there in 4 days but pushed it hard. I done a bit of everything but mainly chest and calves. I took advantage of the plate loaded seated calf raise. I must of done over 15 sets to failure with minimal rest. Nice and slow reps with only 2-3 plates but that one feels really heavy. By reason of the hgh I was getting really bad shin pumps. I could barely walk but my calves felt like balloons  I finished with 5 sets to failure going up in weight each set on the seated calf raise. Again I took advanatge of the machine as it's so different and I don't have anything like that over her.

Truth be told I was in a bit of a bad mood when I come back. Recent events in the UK didn't help my mood. My fluctuating hormones probably don't help but I will be dosing ed now so things will be stable. I also brought over the rest of my hgh in my suitcase so things are good  I have been busy in the day and planned to go the gym later on but would keep falling asleep. Until last night I thought just go for it and didn't care as I didn't need to be up today so I went the gym at 1:30am and destroyed legs for over 2 hours. I was shocked there were about 8 people training when I got there  Although when I left I was the only one. I tried some leg press in the smith machine as I need to be creative in this gym and they felt good. My calves have been sore all week but I added them in last night too. My workout looked like...

Horizontal Leg Press Calf Press... about 5 working sets of 40-20 reps supersetted with bodyweight raises off a platform.
Lying Leg curls... about 5 sets of 40-20 reps going up in weight.
Seated Leg Curls... about 7 sets of 40-8 reps going up in weight. I supersetted 5 sets with stiff leg DB deadlifts.
Glute Raises... 4 sets of 15 reps for both sides.
Hip Adductors... 5 sets of 25 to approx 12 reps going up in weight everyset.
Hip Abductors... 2 sets of 20 reps.
Barbell Squats... about 6 sets of approx 15 reps going up in weight in small increments.
Smith Machine Leg Press... about 5 sets going up to 4 plates a side for high reps.
Walking Lunges... 4 sets using different weighed bags over my shoulders (they just have 5kg, 10kg, 15kg and 20kg).
Leg Extensions... 6 sets going of 40-10 reps gping up in weight to the full weight rack with minimal rest.
Leg and back stretches.

This is the first time I have done barbell squats for ages and they felt ok. I have to be so careful with my lower back though. I may have to drop them but I will keep them in at a light weight and see how I get on. I only went to 1 1/2 plates a side and it obviously felt very light. 

That is a tonne of volume and major hit on the cns so I told myself no matter how I feel tomorrow have a day off and I have. I also slept not long after finishing that workout too. I feel great since and it has really helped motivate me.

I am on 30mg test p, tren a and mast p daily still. I will up it to 40mg of each in about 1 week. I have some interesting info on my hgh usage recently but will go over that tomorrow.

I had full blood work done whilst I was away and just had the results back. This time I had a few extras such as prostate and thyroid markers and they all came back gtg. I was a bit surprised but literally every single thing in my blood work has improved. The only thing out of range is CK and of course my sex hormones and both of those are to be expected. My HDL is still very low but has increased but everything else is gtg. I haven't been taking my cholesterol supps like I should so I will make sure I do to help matters. I have fish oil so will increase my dose and get krill oil when they finish and again use a higher dose. I will also make a few dietary changes but everything is looking good. I definitely need to improve my cholesterol though but more on that in the future.

My prolactin was very high last time and I have only bene using 0.25mg cabergoline for a short time but already my prolactin is below the range at 85.93 (86.00-324.00). My estrogen was just over and I know that will be due to the tren a and not a concern for me. I will post more tomorrow


----------



## Elvia1023

I relaxed my diet when I was in the UK. I only ate about 2 meals per day and some snacks but they were big meals at times. As a result I have taken it easy since coming back just to harden up a little. All that means is basically no slin yet and my intra shake has 25g carbs and aminos in (2 scoops of postlift). Most of my other meals are cottage cheese with fruit and not much meat. I am going to carry on with my original plan now and still have plenty of carbs but nothing over the top. I will also be increasing my protein. I have only been eating meat once per day but will up that to twice but no more than that.

I am sure many of you are the same in that you get to a stage were you start questioning things. I knew this years ago but no natural male should be 260 pounds. Obviously we are not natural but in regards of longetivity... actually not even longetivity I just don't want to die in my 40's-50's I can't help but think shall I just get to a shredded 230 pounds using minimal drugs. It's either that or stay at around 260 and relatively lean. The grass is always greener on the other side  I can get used to the higher weight but with summer coming it would be much more uncomfortable. As I mentioned above I am going to stick to the original plan but not go over the top in pursuit of size. So I will lean out and likely stay around the same weight or thereabouts. 

I can already see the difference since starting the tren a (test p and mast p) at 30mg per day. I look leaner and my vascularity has come out much more. It always shows in my forearms much faster than anywhere else. I am also getting hotter much easier. Obviously thats the weather as well but if it's hot outside when I walk inside I will burn up and fast and that's definitely due to the tren.


----------



## Elvia1023

Everyone is complaining about the heat over here. With my tren a kicking in hard I am struggling. Sat here at my comp sweating. Before I even wet a towel in cold water and just lay on top of my bed with it over me 

I have trained late the last 2 nights and will be doing the same tonight. First was back and bi-ceps and last night I trained chest and tri-ceps. Very high volume but not too high for me. I had a pump the entire way through and felt great. Some very heavy lifts and drop sets on the main exercises. Tonight it will be more of the same.

I added in 25mg proviron last night. So right now I am on 30mg test p, 30mg tren a, 30mg mast p and 25mg proviron daily. Next week I will up the injectables to 40mg each. Then when I feel the time is right I will up the proviron to 50mg daily. I plan to use a max of 50mg of each injectable daily. I have some adrol on hand I will likely use in the future (end of my cycle).

I have tightened up so will start adding in more protein/carbs at certain times and go from there. I will be utilizing training, tren, synthetine, syntheselen, hgh etc to assist my condition whilst my diet pretty much stays the same (for now).

Right now I am using 20iu somastim hgh every 4 days.


----------



## Elvia1023

I am not long back from training shoulders and calves. I feel great but tired. I recently saw a BSN red water jug free with their preworkout so bought it and it's been great for my intra shake. A bit annoyed as when doing shoulder presses I dropped the db's but didn't realize how bouncy the floor is and the db shot back up in the air straight on top of my jug. It was like a knife through butter so RIP my new intra shake jug  I was more annoyed the fact it was full so I had nothing to drink whilst training 

The db's only go up to 40kg so I make use of those. I done standing db shoulder presses with the 40kg db's. I am surprised my lower back can take it but I have been feeling like a machine since starting the tren a. I really love the way standing presses feel. I done a variety of different lateral and front raises too. With my arms bent I went up to 30kg db lateral raises. I still have issues with my shoulders aching (hgh) between sets but push through. My workout lasted about 90 mins and post workout I had a carnivor mass shake. I will train legs next then after that I will restart my insulin protocol.

I wanted to go over my HGH dosage also explaining my way of thinking about dosing for mk-677 etc. I got the idea of dosing the hgh like this from Massive G. I seem to be extra sensitive to fatigue sides from hgh so I needed to change things up. So far so good but I still think results from hgh would be optimal from daily usage. I think IGF-1 conversion will be lower doing it this way and some may be wasted so it is what it is. I do find research on growth spurts and hgh interesting so higher doses is something I have considered in the past too. Although those cycles require huge doses daily for short periods and that will likely be much worst for fatigue for me. 

Drugs/supplements definitely stay in your system much longer than many people think. It's like aas and the debate about do you need to run the likes of dbol throughout the day or in one big dose. Personally for most oral aas I don't see a difference and I have experimented a lot over the years. Although half lifes definitely come into things. A good example could be mk-677. I personally get severe fatigue from it. Everyone is different but personally for 99% of people it doesn't matter when you dose it or how you dose it's the daily dose that is the most important factor. So for me it doesn't matter if I split the dose or do it am/pm if I am dosing 15mg+ I get bad fatigue. You may feel a temporary difference from changing timing but it soon catches up to you. You only have to look at how mk-677 works and it's release to see this. Although everyone is different so there is never one size fits all in this game.

Another interesting thing is these gh boosters 100% effect my tinnitus. I have theories but I don't know the exact cause but I know they 100% act as a catalyst. I noticed it came back on mk-677 so I later stopped and after a few days the tinnitus got better until after 1 week it had practically disappeared. Much later I restarted MK-677 and it came back. I noticed the same with HGH and another reason I wanted to change my dosing to see if it made a difference. Somedays I wake up and I am literally deaf. It's been so long my friends tell me I speak far too low. When I try to talk louder I feel like I am shouting and they still say I am still speaking very quietly. It's because my hearing is that messed up. Sometimes my ears pop and everything is so loud. I have to watch the tv on max volume and even then it's quite low and if my ears pop I realize the neighbours must hate me  Anyway I didn't inject hgh for about 4 days and it was much better so I purposely left it 2 more days and it got a lot better. Then I dosed 20iu pre bed and woke up with severe tinnitus. It's worst anyway after sleeping but that was more confirmation in a way. I am going to carry on with 20IU every 4 days and see how I am. I may even try something different in the future. I wish I could take it like everyone else but I end up the most unproductive person ever and my work suffers.


----------



## Elvia1023

It's harder to gauge how much the hgh is effecting my fatigue as I just started new aas and the temperature has increased. All I know is it's bad and all I wanted to do today was sleep. I could have coffee but I try and save all my caffeine intake for my pre workout and only on a very rare occasion have a coffee. So maybe I should just add in a nespresso once per day. But it's safe to say the 20iu every 4 days is not working as I have been bad recently and I don't want to have to rely on caffeine. It's frustrating as I can see how effective the Somastim is but all I want to do is sleep. 

My new plan will be doses of 2iu whenever I feel like but probably no more than 2 dose per day. I will keep it at 1 dose max per day for the next week though. I would rather use some than none. I think even 2iu will assist me a lot so that's the new plan.

I will be starting a new synthetine and syntheselen protocol for the summer soon. I definitely need to tighten up but things are going well. I will post updated pics soon... well after I shave 

I generally eat the same things but went off plan tonight. It's so hot I bought loads of different fruit juices. I have drank them all tonight  That's 4 litres tonight... about 400g sugar  I also just had a massive bowl of choco krispies too  I won't be doing that again and will start drinking lemon water as fruit juice goes down far too easy for me.

Earlier I trained legs and really pushed it. I always do calves, hams and quads and sometimes swop calves till last. I decided to mix it up today and went with the order calves, quads and hams. Brutal supersets for calves and going to complete failure with lower reps for a change. 

I also done hip ab/adductors and glute raises. I kept the pace fast for these doing 5 sets of each for hips and inner thighs and 3 sets for glutes

I went up to 6 plates a side for Smith machine leg press. I wear Ryderwear shoes and they are very thin on the bottom so they can bend around the bar making the movement work great. The only issue I have with the bigger weights is the bottom of my feet hurt a lot but I still managed 27 reps with 6 plates a side. I would love an actual upside down leg press with a platform as I could destroy myself on that. I finished quads with seated horizontal leg press and 3 sets with the max weight rack with 10 deep breathes between each set.

Hamstrings were just lying and seated leg curls. Lighter weight and higher reps for the lying and the opposite for the seated. I finished with 6 sets of 10 reps with 5 secs rest between sets and had to rest pause the last 2 sets.

Not sure how long I was training but it was a fairly long session but felt great. I drank 50g protein and 125g carbs afterwards and have been very hungry ever since. My last meal (well before the cereal) was greek yoghurt with pineapple EAA's mixed in and fresh pineapple on top. 

Training legs takes a lot out of me so I will sleep good tonight. I am looking forward to training 2moro. I will probably train chest and back. It's time to get crazy vascular so my training will be put into top gear now


----------



## Elvia1023

I watched this before the gym. Someone you don't hear about much these days. One of the all time freaks of BB 


Markus Ruhl - MONSTER - Bodybuilding Motivation - YouTube


----------



## Elvia1023

I feel so much better today. I will start the 2iu today as I haven't injected it for approx 5 days.

From today I will be adding 2 protein shakes per day on top of my usual meals. Synthepure is the best protein available but I have some Maxi Nutrition promax I will be using too. The promax is 30g protein and 6.5g glutamine per serving so great. It's a very simple way of bumping things up and although calories are calories I am not gonna get fat from adding in 2 protein shakes. They will be 60g protein each so an extra 120g protein and 13g glutamine per day. 

I haven't been eating enough protein so this is a simple way to bump it up. If someone were dieting then I would recommend adding in a mix of BCAA's and EAA's instead.


----------



## Elvia1023

Elvia1023 said:


> I feel so much better today. I will start the 2iu today as I haven't injected it for approx 5 days.
> 
> From today I will be adding 2 protein shakes per day on top of my usual meals. Synthepure is the best protein available but I have some Maxi Nutrition promax I will be using too. The promax is 30g protein and 6.5g glutamine per serving so great. It's a very simple way of bumping things up and although calories are calories I am not gonna get fat from adding in 2 protein shakes. They will be 60g protein each so an extra 120g protein and 13g glutamine per day.
> 
> I haven't been eating enough protein so this is a simple way to bump it up. If someone were dieting then I would recommend adding in a mix of BCAA's and EAA's instead.



I may have to change from promax as it takes ages to digest and as caused bloating etc. I know 60g is a lot but I had it and wasn't hungry again for ages. It's like I had a massive meal (bloated) so no good at all. I will finish the tub but go back to synthepure. I also have Olimp Whey 95 but save that for oats most of the time (peanut butter flavour). I can eat my cottage cheese and fruit meal and be hungry again within 30 mins so don't want anything to cause unnecessary bloating. I will see how things go but my aim was to add the promax to my standard meals and not have it replace any. Even if I just do 1 promax shake for now it's bonus. 

I definitely need to do more to make some dramatic changes. So the added whey and EAA's/BCAA's is just the start. I will also be upping my hormones to 40mg per day of each from 2moro too.


----------



## Elvia1023

The other night I trained back and chest. Then I had 1 day off and next trained calves, arms and abs. Later I will train hamstrings and shoulders. I have been doing very high volume some days. Back and Chest was literally 60 sets total and I pushed it. I even added in some t-bar rows which may not be smart with my lower back but just kept them very light. I done 2 plates for 25 slow reps for a few sets and that was it. It was nice just to be able to do them but I didn't want to push things. Things are progressing nicely though.

Last night I started with about 10 sets of calf presses on the horizontal leg press. I supersetted every set with some standing bodyweight raises off a platform. Afterwards I supersetted bi-ceps with tri-ceps. I added a few bits in it's core was 3 exercises for each and approx 30 sets total for my arms.

I want to tighten up so changes things slightly but most things are the same just a little extra volume. I have changed my hgh and slin protocol due to the side effects and my corrent goals. I will be using 2iu hgh and 5iu humalog (with 3ml synthetine) pre workout from now on. Tonight I will add in 2ml syntheselen into the mix. Last night my training protocol looked like...

2iu Somastim HGH
5iu Humalog 
3ml Synthetine

Intra shake 2 scoops of Nutrex's Postlift (25g hbcd's, 10g bcaa's, 5g glutamine etc) plus...
50g HBCD's
5g creatine
5g glutamine
7g citrulline malate
5g taurine

Training is a mix right now but basically trying to lift as heavy as possible for as many reps as possible (at least 6 reps) on my main working sets. I also throw in some pump style sets but it's pretty much as hard as possible for everything. 

Strangely I am progressing nicely even though I am eating next to no meat. This is very rare for me but I had felt up of having it 4+ times per day so just eating what I want. I don't see a need in changing things unless I notice a difference and so far things are going good. If my appetite for meat comes back I will simply add it back in. Right now I am eating meat once daily at most. Most of my protein is coming from cottage cheese, greek yoghurt, eggs, whey, beef isolate and aminos.


----------



## DM2000

Elvia1023 said:


> The other night I trained back and chest. Then I had 1 day off and next trained calves, arms and abs. Later I will train hamstrings and shoulders. I have been doing very high volume some days. Back and Chest was literally 60 sets total and I pushed it. I even added in some t-bar rows which may not be smart with my lower back but just kept them very light. I done 2 plates for 25 slow reps for a few sets and that was it. It was nice just to be able to do them but I didn't want to push things. Things are progressing nicely though.
> 
> Last night I started with about 10 sets of calf presses on the horizontal leg press. I supersetted every set with some standing bodyweight raises off a platform. Afterwards I supersetted bi-ceps with tri-ceps. I added a few bits in it's core was 3 exercises for each and approx 30 sets total for my arms.
> 
> I want to tighten up so changes things slightly but most things are the same just a little extra volume. I have changed my hgh and slin protocol due to the side effects and my corrent goals. I will be using 2iu hgh and 5iu humalog (with 3ml synthetine) pre workout from now on. Tonight I will add in 2ml syntheselen into the mix. Last night my training protocol looked like...
> 
> 2iu Somastim HGH
> 5iu Humalog
> 3ml Synthetine
> 
> Intra shake 2 scoops of Nutrex's Postlift (25g hbcd's, 10g bcaa's, 5g glutamine etc) plus...
> 50g HBCD's
> 5g creatine
> 5g glutamine
> 7g citrulline malate
> 5g taurine
> 
> Training is a mix right now but basically trying to lift as heavy as possible for as many reps as possible (at least 6 reps) on my main working sets. I also throw in some pump style sets but it's pretty much as hard as possible for everything.
> 
> Strangely I am progressing nicely even though I am eating next to no meat. This is very rare for me but I had felt up of having it 4+ times per day so just eating what I want. I don't see a need in changing things unless I notice a difference and so far things are going good. If my appetite for meat comes back I will simply add it back in. Right now I am eating meat once daily at most. Most of my protein is coming from cottage cheese, greek yoghurt, eggs, whey, beef isolate and aminos.


My wife recently put me on fat free cottage cheese. Great for protein (among other health benefits).

Wow. 30 sets. 

I agree with going light on the t bar. Keep your core tight and keep a light weight on any lifts that stress that lower back. 

Proper form and a light weight is all you need. Rep it out from there. 

Seems like your progressing nicely. Keep up the great work E.

Sent from my SM-J700T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Elvia1023

DM2000 said:


> My wife recently put me on fat free cottage cheese. Great for protein (among other health benefits).
> 
> Wow. 30 sets.
> 
> I agree with going light on the t bar. Keep your core tight and keep a light weight on any lifts that stress that lower back.
> 
> Proper form and a light weight is all you need. Rep it out from there.
> 
> Seems like your progressing nicely. Keep up the great work E.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700T1 using Tapatalk



I have the tendency if I start feeling better to push it more and more then I injure myself. But not again as I have done it far too many times with my lower back. Last time I started doing t-bar rows again I slowly moved up to 5 or 6 plates and injured my back. I have injured it over 10 times so I will be extra careful and as you say rep it out. I have done 9 plates for about 10 reps in the past and I love the feeling of lifting big weights but it's stupid for me to even consider it now. So I think 3 plates will be my max and no matter how I feel I will never go above that. Thanks


----------



## Elvia1023

I destroyed shoulders tonight. High volume and heavy work sets. Things are really coming together now. Looking at myself I look good for me but I may take pics and I look like I don't lift  Things are going good though and I will continue on this path. I am starting to look sharper so will just carry on grinding away. I started with rear delts as they are a focus for me and they have improved over the last few months. Don't try this at home  but my workout looked like...

Warm up with db's
Incline Bench DB Rear Delt Flyes... 3 warm up sets.
Bent Over (sat on bench) DB Rear Delt Flyes... 2 warm up sets and 2 working sets with 25kg and 30kg db's.
Incline Bench DB Rear Delt Flyes... 1 working drop set with 30kg db's then 12.5kg to finish.
Standing Barbell Shoulder Presses... 4 warm up sets and 1 working set for 11 reps.
Standing DB Presses... 3 quick warm up sets then 2 working sets with 30kg and 37.5kg db's.
DB Shrugs... 4 sets of 15 reps with 10 deep breathes in between sets.
Cable Upright Rows... 2 warm up sets then 1 working set with the full weight rack (and extra) for 21 reps.
Standing DB Front Raises... 2 quick warm up sets and 2 working sets with 15kg and 20kg db's.
Standing DB unilateral Front Raises... 1 working set with 30kg db's.
Standing Lateral Raises... 2 quick warm up sets and 2 working sets with 30 and 35kg db's (arm's bent).
Standing Lateral Raises (straight arms)... 1 working set of 16 slow reps with 12.5kg db's.
Seated 20kg Plate Front Raises... 1 working set of 12 slow reps.
Lying Leg Curls... 10 sets of 15 reps with 15 deep breathes in between every set. These were not heavy but they get harder and harder due to the time between sets.
Seated Leg Curls... 4 warm up sets and 1 working set with the full weight rack for 9 reps.
Ab's for 5-10mins.
Back and Leg Stretches and Foam Rolling.

Pre workout I had 2iu somastim hgh, 5iu humalog, 3ml synthetine, 2ml syntheselen and 1 scoop of Hyphy Mud 2.0.

My intra shake was 2 scoops of Nutrex Postlift (25g hbcd's, 10g bcaa's, 5g glutamine etc) plus...
50g HBCD's
30g EAA's
5g creatine
5g glutamine
5g taurine
7g citrulline malate

Post workout I had 4 scoops of Carnivor Mass (50g protein and 125g carbs) but drank it over about 30 mins.

I may have some turkey and rice for a change now. Then cottage cheese and tropical fruit.

I have been consuming fairly large amounts of watermelon recently too. I usually have a bowl in my pre workout meal.

I can definitely feel the difference from the synthetine. My injections have been fine but my aas shot last night stung bad. It was still there tonight (right delt) but not too bad to negatively effect my workout.


----------



## DM2000

Elvia1023 said:


> I destroyed shoulders tonight. High volume and heavy work sets. Things are really coming together now. Looking at myself I look good for me but I may take pics and I look like I don't lift  Things are going good though and I will continue on this path. I am starting to look sharper so will just carry on grinding away. I started with rear delts as they are a focus for me and they have improved over the last few months. Don't try this at home  but my workout looked like...
> 
> Warm up with db's
> Incline Bench DB Rear Delt Flyes... 3 warm up sets.
> Bent Over (sat on bench) DB Rear Delt Flyes... 2 warm up sets and 2 working sets with 25kg and 30kg db's.
> Incline Bench DB Rear Delt Flyes... 1 working drop set with 30kg db's then 12.5kg to finish.
> Standing Barbell Shoulder Presses... 4 warm up sets and 1 working set for 11 reps.
> Standing DB Presses... 3 quick warm up sets then 2 working sets with 30kg and 37.5kg db's.
> DB Shrugs... 4 sets of 15 reps with 10 deep breathes in between sets.
> Cable Upright Rows... 2 warm up sets then 1 working set with the full weight rack (and extra) for 21 reps.
> Standing DB Front Raises... 2 quick warm up sets and 2 working sets with 15kg and 20kg db's.
> Standing DB unilateral Front Raises... 1 working set with 30kg db's.
> Standing Lateral Raises... 2 quick warm up sets and 2 working sets with 30 and 35kg db's (arm's bent).
> Standing Lateral Raises (straight arms)... 1 working set of 16 slow reps with 12.5kg db's.
> Seated 20kg Plate Front Raises... 1 working set of 12 slow reps.
> Lying Leg Curls... 10 sets of 15 reps with 15 deep breathes in between every set. These were not heavy but they get harder and harder due to the time between sets.
> Seated Leg Curls... 4 warm up sets and 1 working set with the full weight rack for 9 reps.
> Ab's for 5-10mins.
> Back and Leg Stretches and Foam Rolling.
> 
> Pre workout I had 2iu somastim hgh, 5iu humalog, 3ml synthetine, 2ml syntheselen and 1 scoop of Hyphy Mud 2.0.
> 
> My intra shake was 2 scoops of Nutrex Postlift (25g hbcd's, 10g bcaa's, 5g glutamine etc) plus...
> 50g HBCD's
> 30g EAA's
> 5g creatine
> 5g glutamine
> 5g taurine
> 7g citrulline malate
> 
> Post workout I had 4 scoops of Carnivor Mass (50g protein and 125g carbs) but drank it over about 30 mins.
> 
> I may have some turkey and rice for a change now. Then cottage cheese and tropical fruit.
> 
> I have been consuming fairly large amounts of watermelon recently too. I usually have a bowl in my pre workout meal.
> 
> I can definitely feel the difference from the synthetine. My injections have been fine but my aas shot last night stung bad. It was still there tonight (right delt) but not too bad to negatively effect my workout.


 Damn Elvia! I had to read this Just before going to go do my shoulders! Lol



Sent from my SM-J700T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Elvia1023

DM2000 said:


> Damn Elvia! I had to read this Just before going to go do my shoulders! Lol
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700T1 using Tapatalk



Try some standing db shoulder presses if you can. Both arms at the same time. Really different feel and brings the whole core into play but feels great. Have a great workout


----------



## DM2000

Elvia1023 said:


> Try some standing db shoulder presses if you can. Both arms at the same time. Really different feel and brings the whole core into play but feels great. Have a great workout


Thanks Elvia. My workout was great. I didn't lift as much as i wanted or could have... But considering 4 months ago i could barely lift a barbell overhead i didn't want to push things (I'm now lifting 75 pound dumbbells on shoulder press. Couldn't lift that today due to pain tho) 

Standing barbell shoulder press 3 sets

Standing dumbbell shoulder press 3 sets

One handed dumbbell clean press 3 sets

Dumbbell front raises 3 sets

Seated side raises 3 sets

Reverse flys (incline) 3 sets of 15

Barbell shrugs 5 sets (ended at 290 pounds, 5 reps) 

All other sets consist of me starting around 12 or 15 then working to 8 then 6. Unless otherwise stated. 

During my workout (i do this every other day regardless of what body part I'm lifting for) i super set/ incorporate scapula/rear delt exercises for shoulder stabilization, this is one of the reasons my shoulder has healed and strengthened. So in addition to the above i had another 4 exercises (3 sets each). 

Finally i hit the stair master for 15 minutes. 50 floors mate. 

Thx for the motivation brother. 

Sent from my SM-J700T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Elvia1023

In the past syntheselen has stung me a little for a few hours post injection. As a result I have only put it in my glutes so far but no pip at all. Today I mixed 3ml synthetine and 2ml syntheselen in the same syringe and injected it all in my glute. I usually inject them separately but I may just carry on doing them together. I mainly put my aas in my glutes so I will rotate the injection sites for the synthetek products and might see if my quads can take the 5ml with no issues too. I never inject quads so will be careful but my glutes are ruined after years of aas injecting so I need to start using different areas. When doing that volume (5ml) it's important to make sure it is deep in the muscle. 

I felt amazing during training and had a great day. Today I picked from chest, back and quads. I decided to train back and chest so will train legs tomorrow. I rotated between the two and my workout looked like...

Warm up with db's
Incline Bench DB Rows... 3 warm up sets (20, 15, 12) and 1 working set.
Incline Bench DB Presses... 3 warm up sets (20, 15, 12) and 1 working set.
Machine Row... 3 warm up sets and 1 working set.
Smith Decline Press... 3 warm up sets and 1 working set.
Lat Pulldown... 3 warm up sets and 1 working set.
DB Flyes on the floor... 3 warm up set and 1 working set.
Seated Cable Row... 3 warm up sets and 1 working set.
Chest Dips... 2 sets to failure.
Back Stretches.

I have had turkey and pasta twice tonight. Cottage cheese with fruit twice too. Earlier on I had 4 whole eggs with toast and a protein shake. I have also snacked on melon and raspberries. Intra training I had my usual (hbcd's, aminos, creatine, taurine, glutamine etc). 5iu humalog and 2iu somastim hgh with my synthetine and syntheselen.

My joints have been aching since reintroducing the hgh even at just 2iu per day. I was taking aromasin but have stopped it to help matters but it's definitely the hgh as this is an ache I only get from hgh. It effected my pressing earlier as my shoulders felt quite tight too. As a result I just stayed on 3 plates a side for chest press but did go to complete failure so there is no more I can do than that. My right delt is still sore from an AAS shot which isn't helping either. That is so rare with Genotec gear but the oil must have hit something and this is the result. No redness or major inflammation just sore to touch so I expect it to fade away over the next few days.

I obviously take deload periods on certain body parts or in general if I need them too. But for now it's full steam a head and legs tomorrow. If my shoulders need a break I will have a day off and maybe have a rare arm day so they have time to recover before hitting them next. 

Last night I added isotretinoin (accutane). I should have started at 10mg but just took 20mg and felt awful for a few hours before going to bed. I felt fine the next day and tonight I decided to go with 10mg and feel fine. I will do 10mg tomorrow then back up to 20mg and stay there so just 1 tablet per day. I don't have bad acne at all but noticing a few bits on the back of my head/neck so it's more preventative so I don't have any for my holiday. I am left with scarring on my back so I want to be careful now as the scarring annoys me.


----------



## jamescb77

I love this log. Keep it up bro!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DM2000

jamescb77 said:


> I love this log. Keep it up bro!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Definitely one of the best logs on any forum. Hands down. 

Sent from my SM-J700T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jamescb77

I had to add accutane back in also and not real happy about it being so close to. Show 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elvia1023

DM2000 said:


> Definitely one of the best logs on any forum. Hands down.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700T1 using Tapatalk



Thanks. I thought it was getting a bit boring. Sometimes I think do something crazy to make things interesting but I am just being sensible now. Maybe in the future I will go on 500g protein and no carbs or fat and about 3 grams of gear just for entertainment purposes 



jamescb77 said:


> I had to add accutane back in also and not real happy about it being so close to. Show
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



How close is your show? I don't have a single spot on my face or front of my body. Maybe 1 or 2 minor on my back but a few bad ones at the back of my head (under my hair) so it's mainly preventative for me. I am going on holiday in July and can see things getting worst so 20mg accutane daily will stop that. Although I always get more when I first start and I have what feels like a giant boil now on the back of my head. It's about 1 inch wide


----------



## Elvia1023

I had a day off then tonight trained legs with high volume. I have been training very late recently but gonna try going earlier from now on. The gym is far too full at 6-8pm so that's why I started going later. Although tonight I didn't train until 1-3am and there were people still coming in at 3am 

I won't post all the details but trained all my legs including glutes, inner thighs etc. I can't do seated calf raises in the smith machine as the bar doesn't go low enough. So I settled for some standing barbell calf raises and horizontal leg press calf raises. I pushed the weight for hamstrings and when I got to the point I struggled to get 10 reps I done 3 sets with that weight with 15 deep breaths between each set. To finish hams I used a cable pulley on it's lowest setting and wrapped one ankle at a time and done lying (facing the floor) cable hamstring curls and they felt great. 

For quads I done Smith machine leg press with 6 plates a side. The weight it not the issue just getting it in position and the hooks back so they don't hit the machine as I press upwards. This also hurts my feet a lot but it feels good and is something different. Afterwards I done some horizontal leg press and once I got to the full weight rack done 3 sets to failure with 10 secs rest between sets. I done a similar thing for hip adductors too. I finished with 1 set of leg extensions just to push as much blood in there as possible.

Synthetine anD syntheselen is feeling great and I am loving the combo. I can feel the difference when I train. Everything is moving a long nicely. I will post some updated pics soon. I had my gf shave my back but couldn't be bothered doing my front but will very soon. It takes me over an hour and is just annoying but has to be done


----------



## jamescb77

My first show is 2 weeks out from tomorrow and then second is 3 weeks from that. I'm hoping the 20mg will really help
Clear it up. It isn't terrible but upper back and in my hair like yours is kind of a problem. My face has really broke out in the last 1-2 weeks also. After the shows I'll probably up it to 40 for 4-6 months 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elvia1023

jamescb77 said:


> My first show is 2 weeks out from tomorrow and then second is 3 weeks from that. I'm hoping the 20mg will really help
> Clear it up. It isn't terrible but upper back and in my hair like yours is kind of a problem. My face has really broke out in the last 1-2 weeks also. After the shows I'll probably up it to 40 for 4-6 months
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I notice within the 1st week things sometimes get worse but after that start fading away (very fast). Hopefully you notice the same as if you do you will pretty much be acne free for your show. For some guys it takes longer but it doesn't sound like your acne is too bad so hopefully it helps fast. Good luck for your show.


----------



## Elvia1023

Time to train shoulders and arms. If this doesn't get you in the mood nothing will...


Branch Warren & Johnnie Jackson - LAST MAN STANDING - Bodybuilding Motivation - YouTube


----------



## aon1

Elvia1023 said:


> Time to train shoulders and arms. If this doesn't get you in the mood nothing will...
> 
> Branch Warren & Johnnie Jackson - LAST MAN STANDING - Bodybuilding Motivation - YouTube




Them guys are definitely motivators...I watch alot of the vids there always all in


----------



## Elvia1023

I trained shoulders and arms the other night. Then last night was calves, back, bi-ceps and abs. Both nights were high volume. I very rarely train arms directly and if I do I will usually do it the same day I do them indirectly so back and bi-ceps for example. Although on rare occasions I may train the same body part 2 days running just to change things up. Last night felt great and looked like...

Horizontal Leg Press Calf Presses rotated with Standing Calf Raises... 6 sets of 40 reps for each so 12 sets in total. If I failed to get to 40 reps straight I would rest pause until I got to 40.
Seated Machine Cable Rows... multiple light sets to warm up my back.
Pull Ups... 7 sets to failure with 45-30 secs rest between sets.
Seated Close Grip Lat Pulldowns... 3 warm up sets and 1 working set of 11 reps. The last 2 sets supersetted with straight arm pushdowns.
Seated Cable Row... 2 sets of 25 reps.
T-Bar Row... 6 sets of 25-15 reps going up in weight.
Kneeling Cable Lat Pulldowns (separate handles for each arm)... 2 warm up sets and 3 working sets.
KettleBall Shrugs... 5 sets of 20 reps with 10 secs rest between sets.
Back Extensions... 4 sets of approx 15 reps.
Preacher Curl Machine... about 8 fast paced sets ending in a drop set with about 7 drops.
Abs for 5 mins.
Back and Ab Stretches.

I felt great and was pleased to do t-bar row again. I am only going light weight due to my lower back but upped to 3 plates this time and concentrated on form and higher reps without overdoing things. My back felt safe which is a bonus but I know I can't start stacking the weight on that movement. Every other back movement was pretty much as heavy as I can go for that rep range.

I have added in 50mg Genotec Adrol pre worokout  So my pre workout stack is now 3ml synthetine, 2ml syntheselen, 2iu somastim hgh, 5iu humalog, 25mg proviron, 50mg adrol and whatever preworkout I decide on the day


----------



## Elvia1023

I didn't really sleep so went to the gym at 5:30am. I trained chest and quads and kept it a bit shorter than usual but still done plenty. Although I plan to train legs fairly soon so kept the quad training fairly basic. I started with a variety of db presses and kept the weight to a max of 30kg but done 5 sec negatives and holds at the bottom. Every working set I done was with the 30kg db's. Most times I press I push the weight to the limit so it's good (and wise) to have days like this at times. My workout looked like...

Warm up with db's
Incline DB Chest Press... 4 warm up sets and 3 working sets with 15 deep breaths between each set.
Flat DB Chest Press... 3 working sets with 15 deep breaths between each set.
Decline DB Chest Press... 3 working sets with 15 deep breaths between each set.
Standing Cable Crossovers.... 4 sets standing in the middle in the centre (head down and cables to my sides) and rotated with 4 sets standing in front so a more traditional cable fly with one foot in front of the other. 3 warm up sets and 1 working set for each.
Chest Dips... 2 sets to failure.
Machine Chest Press... 2 warm up sets and 1 working set of 11 reps.
Leg Extensions supersetted with Walking Lunges with a 20kg bag on my shoulders. 2 sets of leg extensions (feet together and then apart) for 20 reps each then 1 set of walking lunges. I repeated this 7 times so 21 sets total and moved up in weight with the leg extensions each set until I finished on the full weight rack. Due to the pace I was failing the 40 rep leg extensions by the end and done some partial reps.
Back and Leg Stretches

Everything is going great but I want to tighten up faster for my holiday. 2 main areas I am going wrong this week is having quite a lot of fruit syrup in water. It's gone so hot here and it tastes so good but it's all sugar. On top of that many of my cottage cheese meal macros are way off with only 20g protein and fairly high carbs (added fruit). 

As a result I will be swopping the syrup for lemon water (fresh lemons) and will stop having any fruit juice and whenever I have cottage cheese I will only be able to add low carb fruit such as blueberries, raspberries or chopped strawberries etc. I will also start having 1 scoop of synthepure with my cottage cheese meals to get the protein content up. The rest of my meals will be mainly meat with salad (berries added to the salad). So a very healthy but carb restricted diet for the next few weeks as I go on holiday in July. The majority of my carbs will be consumed around training in the form of HBCD's/Vitargo, rice, pasta and fruit such as pineapple or mandarins.


----------



## Elvia1023

I trained shoulders and arms the other night. I said to myself lots of lateral raises. So I done some clean and presses, heavy barbell upright rows, heavy standing db presses and ended with a variety of lateral raises. I must have done about 15 sets of lateral raises moving up in weight and very heavy with bent arms. Then I finished with approx 10 sets using ligher weight with my arms straight and to my sides. I used 15-7.5kg db's and really pushed it with 10 sec rest between sets. Arms were mainly machine preacher curls and machine dips. I finished with abs and back stretches. 

Yesterday was something very different and I recommend it to people if you want to mix it up. I picked 7 stations and performed 4 giant sets. I used 3 upper body, 3 lower body and 1 ab movement. As you rotate body parts you are not exhausting any given muscle but it's a big cardio workout too. I started with light weight and for each set moved up in weight until the 4th set I was pretty much lifting the full weight rack for everything. I used the following order mainly due to the location of the machines...

1. Machine Chest Press
2. Leg Extenions
3. Machine Cable Back Rows
4. Horizontal Leg Press
5. Machine Lat Pulldowns
6. Seated Leg Curls
7. Machine Ab Crunches

So 4 circuits of 7 sets with no rest between stations. I would rest for approx 2 mins between circuits. On the last set I was using the full weight rack for everything a part from leg curls (about 85%) and ab crunches (about 40%). Reps were 25-15 reps for everything and on the last set approx 15 reps.

Afterwards I done more hamstrings and calves in the form of...

Lying Leg Curls... about 8 sets and the last 4 to complete failure with partials.
Calf Presses supersetted with calf raises... 4 sets of 40 rep calf presses with approx 20 reps for the raises.

My calf strength has always been good but utilizing a lot of high reps has helped with my strength endurance. I can now do the full weight rack for 40 slow and controlled reps. Even half of the rack is a big struggle when using the rep speed I do. Sometimes I will go faster to change things up though.

I may have a day off from the gym tonight. My body could probably do with the rest as I have been using higher volume recently. Although the above workout was much faster than my usual and I was done in less than an hour.

I didn't use any slin before the above 2 workouts but still had my 3ml synthetine and 2ml syntheselen and felt great. I have also cut down my intra carbs to 50g HBCD's.


----------



## Elvia1023

I haven't updated for awhile but been very busy. I did travel to the UK and had about 5-6 days off from the gym. Although I have been training very hard since. I have changed so much in the last few weeks. Literally a totally different mindset and approach.

My goal is to get ripped but in a healthy way. I am listening to my mind/body and going against the usual bodybuilding regime in many ways. I literally have about 4 meals per day and some of them are not big. I am drinking aminos between meals because my protein intake is low. I have been eating 1 meat meal at most per day and sometimes going days without any. My portion sizes 90% of the time are much smaller. My main whole food protein comes from greek yoghurt and cottage cheese. I realized those meals were too carb dominant so I changed the fruit sources to low calorie high antioxidant fruits such as blueberries, raspberries and blackberries etc.

I like to have 3 weetabix with greek yoghurt and berries on top twice daily. I have cottage cheese with berries for 1 meal. I have eggs for another but no more 6 eggs I usually just have 3-4 with wholegrain toast. Sometimes I will have a small synthepure shake after eggs to boost the protein content. If I am not hungry I don't eat. In the past I would always eat just before bed as I am obviously sleeping for approx 8 hours. But now I may eat a few hours pre bed and if I don't feel like nothing else I won't have anything later on. Therefore, very regularly I stay fasted for 12 hours+ which never happened in the past. I know 12 hours is nothing for people who fast but it's not so much about fasting more that I am not worried about losing anything so I have to eat like in the past.

My diet sounds like a disaster in many ways... high in dairy and wheat but I don't care and I am enjoying it. It suits me and my body so gonna carry in a similar manner. I forgot if I want to snack I usually have watermelon or perhaps a spoon of cashew butter. I tend to eliminate higher carbs from the nightime so will usually have cottage cheese or eggs and a spoon of cashew butter for my final meal. Although nothing is written in stone and I like to rotate things.

I still have the same intra shake but for the last week it contains no carbs but still lots of aminos, creatine, glutamine, citrulline malate etc.

I am going on holiday in a few hours so will get some good pics when away. When I get back I will be starting a slightly more muscle friendly regime in many ways. Basically the same but I will make sure I have at least 1 meat meal everyday and I will add in another egg meal. I will start syntherol in my arms and calves so they "pop" more as I get leaner. I will also start doing some cardio mainly for health reason but the boost in fat loss will be a bonus.

Right now I must be about 20 pounds down and 3 inches less around the waist and feeling good. I will be back in a week and will update when I can. My hotel has a gym so I will be training everyday when away. I love going to hotels and trying out new gym's so always try to book one with a good gym


----------



## Sully

Elvia1023 said:


> My goal is to get ripped but in a healthy way. I am listening to my mind/body and going against the usual bodybuilding regime in many ways. I literally have about 4 meals per day and some of them are not big. I am drinking aminos between meals because my protein intake is low. I have been eating 1 meat meal at most per day and sometimes going days without any. My portion sizes 90% of the time are much smaller. My main whole food protein comes from greek yoghurt and cottage cheese. I realized those meals were too carb dominant so I changed the fruit sources to low calorie high antioxidant fruits such as blueberries, raspberries and blackberries etc.
> 
> I like to have 3 weetabix with greek yoghurt and berries on top twice daily. I have cottage cheese with berries for 1 meal. I have eggs for another but no more 6 eggs I usually just have 3-4 with wholegrain toast. Sometimes I will have a small synthepure shake after eggs to boost the protein content. If I am not hungry I don't eat. In the past I would always eat just before bed as I am obviously sleeping for approx 8 hours. But now I may eat a few hours pre bed and if I don't feel like nothing else I won't have anything later on. Therefore, very regularly I stay fasted for 12 hours+ which never happened in the past. I know 12 hours is nothing for people who fast but it's not so much about fasting more that I am not worried about losing anything so I have to eat like in the past.
> 
> My diet sounds like a disaster in many ways... high in dairy and wheat but I don't care and I am enjoying it. It suits me and my body so gonna carry in a similar manner. I forgot if I want to snack I usually have watermelon or perhaps a spoon of cashew butter. I tend to eliminate higher carbs from the nightime so will usually have cottage cheese or eggs and a spoon of cashew butter for my final meal. Although nothing is written in stone and I like to rotate things.
> 
> I still have the same intra shake but for the last week it contains no carbs but still lots of aminos, creatine, glutamine, citrulline malate etc.
> 
> I am going on holiday in a few hours so will get some good pics when away. When I get back I will be starting a slightly more muscle friendly regime in many ways. Basically the same but I will make sure I have at least 1 meat meal everyday and I will add in another egg meal. I will start syntherol in my arms and calves so they "pop" more as I get leaner. I will also start doing some cardio mainly for health reason but the boost in fat loss will be a bonus.
> 
> Right now I must be about 20 pounds down and 3 inches less around the waist and feeling good. I will be back in a week and will update when I can. My hotel has a gym so I will be training everyday when away. I love going to hotels and trying out new gym's so always try to book one with a good gym



Other than eggs, dairy is THE most anabolic food one can consume. I don't care what anyone says. The research is absolutely conclusive on that point. The amino acid profile is as complete as it gets. I just wish my body would allow me to consume dairy. 

And I don't know WTF a weetabix is, but if it fits within your dietary needs, then don't sweat it. Everyone is slightly different when it comes to dietary requirements, you don't need me to tell you that. If it works for you, then it works. Period. Glad to hear you're making good progress, Elvia. I like reading your logs, very thorough.


----------



## Elvia1023

I have just got back from my holiday. I trained most mornings in the hotel gym. Although my middle trap issues came back so I had 2 days off as a result. Diet was a buffet breakfast everyday and dinner at a resturant with lots of ice cream in between (2-3 servings everyday). The lighting was good in my hotel room so I had some pics taken one night after a buffet dinner so will post them later.

Now I am back it will be full steam ahead starting in a few days. Everything will be the same as the above and I will add in more protein as I progress. I will start syntherol in my arms and calves in small amounts to add to fullness as I lose bodyfat. My diet is really different and I will post details on that as I go a long. 

I haven't used syntherol for a while but my calves are looking much better. They are not big but their shape has improved tahnks to past usage and training. In some pics they look crap but I guess that is a curse of my genetics and being 6ft 2 with long legs. All the abuse on the horizontal leg press over the last few months has helped things. Those 40 rep sets are really making a difference, albeit a slow one  I train my calves nearly everyday I am in the gym and will carry that on. I also plan to start training abs with calves every gym day. I have starting doing vacuums as I need all the help I can get 

My hormones have been all over the place due to travelling but I will continue with 40mg test p, 40mg mast p, 40mg tren a and 50mg proviron per day. 

Here are some pics of Dubrovnik...


----------



## Elvia1023




----------



## Elvia1023

Some updated pics unpumped in my hotel room. Legs will never be big and it's a struggle at 6ft 2 but I am progressing...


----------



## Elvia1023

Last night I dosed 2IU Somastim HGH. I will be carrying on dosing 2iu whenever I feel like so either 2 or 4iu per day. Anymore than 4iu and I will get too tired. Today I started YK-11 at 5mg pre workout. I will up to 10mg over time (I have 60x 5mg caps). Synthetine and syntheselen will be restarted tomorrow as I want to get ripped now. So from tomorrow my stack will consist of...

DAILY
40mg test p
40mg tren a
40mg mast p
50mg proviron 
5mg YK-11
3ml synthetine
2ml syntheselen
2-4iu hgh


----------



## kscowboy

Elvia1023 said:


> Some updated pics unpumped in my hotel room. Legs will never be big and it's a struggle at 6ft 2 but I am progressing...



Great look right there.  Drop a tad bit more fat (Not much) and drop the water and you will be ripped as hell bro.


----------



## Elvia1023

I have been training hard. Over the last 6 days it's looked like...

calves/chest/shoulders/triceps/abs
off
calves/hams/glutes/hips/quads
back/bi-ceps/abs
off
chest/shoulders/tri-ceps/abs

Volume for individual bodyparts has gone down slightly but I will be training multiple bodyparts each day. I will be training calves/abs most days from now on. I left calves today as I am going to do my 1st set of syntherol shots in them tonight. Just going to start at 1ml in 2 spots in each calf to start off and not go too high. I never follow an exact routine but it should look like 3 on 1 off from now on as I want to get in the gym most days but still have some recovery.

My strength is down but I still managed 3 plates a side on barbell presses for 6 reps today.If I had a spotter I could have pushed and got a few assisted reps but I was alone. I am trying to lift as heavy as possible but also incorporate some other methods. An example was the other day with chest I started with db incline presses warming up and going to the heaviest db's for a straight set to failure. Then afterwards I used 20kg db's and would perform 3 reps then hold both db's up in the air tensing my chest for approx 5-15 secs then do another 3 reps and carried this on for over 2 mins to get as much blood into my chest. I rotate exercises each training day for every body part.

My legs are so sore from the other day. I could barely walk yesterday and my abductors hurt even when just sat down. I tried some tb-500 for the first time and that has definitely helped. I dosed 1.25mg yesterday and will dose the same every 3 days. I need to get more if I want to give it a good run. I tried it thinking it may help my back out and if it aids general recovery then a bonus.

I have been struggling with motivation recently but going to just push though. I am also going to modify my diet slightly as I am basically eating too many calories most days. Just minor changes and lowering my greek yoghurt intake and replacing it with some lean protein. That a lone will make a big difference then I can modify things again when I need to.

I am running low on aas but just ordered more. I dropped my nearly full vial of mast p and it cracked so no more mast p  I tried 10mg YK-11 pre workout before but never noticed any difference at all. So my aas right now is: 

DAILY
40mg test p 
40mg tren a 
50mg proviron  

Things will be kept similar but going to replace test p with test e. I may even up test to about 450mg per week. Plus in August I will add avar and winny into my plan... probably 40mg avar and 50mg winny for 1 month.

I am now using mt2 and having a tan makes a world of difference to the way you look. 3ml bac water in 10mg so 0.1ml = 333mcg. I started on 166.5mcg (0.05ml) and will gradually up the dose to 333mcg over 2 weeks. Even at 166.5mcg I flushed bad and felt nausous. I recommend newbies start at half what I did just to be careful. Even after using it multiple times over the years, 166.5mcg is the most I would ever start at. People start far too high and they feel awful for it so definitely start as low as possible if you ever try it out. It's best takign it after a meal and I always start using it pre bed and once I get used to it change to the day time.


----------



## Elvia1023

Just trained legs again and pushed through. I wasn't in the mood to train so my pre workout was well needed. A mixture of heavy and moderate weights on various exercises. I started with calves and worked up to the full weight rack using lower reps than my usual 40. DB Tibialis raises up to 40kg db's for high reps. Hams were mainly lying leg curls and 10 reps moving up fast in weight every set until I could no longer get 10 reps (full weight rack). Then 1 set of seated leg curls using 3 normal reps then 1 super slow 20 sec rep and repeated until I failed. Quads were leg press in the Smith machine with 6 plates a side for high reps. Then leg extensions with lighter weight than usual and squeezing on every rep. I finished with 50 reps with most of the weight rack. I wanted to do ab/adductors but some guy was taking ages so I just finished with abs, stretching and rumble rolling.

One of the reasons I was inconistent with Syntherol (and aas) in the past is I would inject them pre bed and some nights you get that tired it's harder to stay consistent. Now I am going to do both in the early evening so I never miss any shots. I tried 10mg YK-11 pre workout today and again I didn't feel any different so I think it's going to be a case of take it and hope for the best and not buy again. I will up to 15mg tomorrow and see if I feel any different.

Less calories/carbs yesterday so I feel flater as a result but going in the right direction. I felt like I was walking home in slow motion after the gym and I am destroyed now. Gonna eat some food and Watch Game of Thrones


----------



## Elvia1023

Things are starting to come together and life is good. Well I could have been more planned as Geno had a holiday and I never bothered ordering but nothing major. As a result I am just on 40mg test p per day now. I don't like going down then back up on the things I just used as I would rather rotate compounds. I just ordered so will have my stuff soon and will just carry on as normal.

I loved my diet but realize all that extra carbs/fats from the dairy products isn't going to make me getting ripped easy so I have changed things. I eat when hungry and don't have an exact plan but a typcial day will look like...

4 Whole Eggs maybe some salad (berries) and/or toast
Drink Aminos
3 weetabix, greek yoghurt and blueberries
Drink Aminos
Beef with Pineapple (40g carbs)
train... intra shake of aminos, citrulline malate, creatine, taurine, glutamine.
Chicken, peppers and basmati rice 
Drink Aminos
4 Whole eggs and some cashews or just carry on drinking aminos. 

The aminos drinks are EAA's and/or bcaa's. As I am consuming fairly regular whole food meals it doesn't make too much difference. I just ordered loads of different bcaa powders. I always use EAA's with extra bcaa's intra training and through the day though. I was on muscleandstrength so this time just added some of the big company products but the majority of the time I use EAA's with added bcaa's.

Nothing is set in stone and for many meals I will just have trace carbs (meat and salad). Yesterday for 1 meal I just had a piece of steak (my appetite for it has come back) and will do that quite a lot. Fact is my carbs will be the lowest they have ever been for a prolonged period (weeks-months) of time. Last night I just ate 10 cashews and drank a protein shake pre bed to give an indication. I have just ordered the new plant protein from GAT so will be adding that in whenever I feel like. I also ordered their greens powder. As my fats will be fairly low I also have Animal Omega on the way. I will occasionally have 1/2 avocado in some salads too. I cook all my meats in oil too so nothing will be too low.

The fat is starting to fall off and things are moving nicely. I dosed 3ml Synthetine pre workout before and had a great training day. I am on no other fat burners as I don't think I need them. Well I decided to order Animal cuts mainly just to give me extra energy when I will be restricting things the most and training hard so the extra energy will be needed. But no clen, dnp, t3, t4, eca etc as I would rather stay away from them.

I trained chest, shoulders, tri-ceps and calves earlier. I decided to not push the weight with incline barbell presses for a change. I focused on form and feeling my chest (problem of the past) and pausing at the bottom of every rep and going for 15-20 reps most sets). Then for machine press I moved up to the max weight rack (heavy on this machine) and went to complete failure. Then some weighted chest dips to failure then bodyweight to failure x2.

Shoulders were machine shoulder press to failure on the last set. Then 2 different styles of db lateral raises going heavy. The 2nd style was duplicating a lateral raise machine with db's so having my elbows bent and holding the db's together and moving my elbows up and outwards. I finished with a drop set of 50 reps with 10 reps using 15kg, 12,5kg, 10kg, 7.5kg and 5kg db's. 

Tri-ceps were pushdowns then heavy lying db tri-cep extensions supersetted with high rep close grip bench (1 plate a side). I was using 25kg db's on the extensions with slow reps to failure so the 1 plate a side close grip bench was plenty but still got 20+ reps. I decided to finish with 3 sets of 40 reps for calves and pushing it. Last set I failed on about 25 and kept going and used partials to get to 40 reps. Back stretches and rumble rolling to finish as always.


----------



## Elvia1023

Things are going good. My diet has been fairly balanced recently. I am having 1-2 sirloin steaks per day. Maybe 1-2 shrimp/crayfish salads. Plus the usual stuff. Most of my steak meals are with onions, peppers and tomatoes so relatively low carbs. Cottage cheese with blueberries is another fav of mine.

I should have my hormones any day but right now it's just 40mg test p per day and 25mg proviron daily. I am looking forward to adding in 50mg winny and 40mg avar and that should have a big impact.

Earlier I just trained back, bi-ceps and abs for about 2 hours. I trained legs for about 2 hours yesterday. Tomorrow I will be training chest, shoulders and tri-ceps. Those are my 3 set days now but I include calves and abs most days. Both bodyparts are improving so I am happy. My waist is much smaller due to my new diet and not overfeeding.

I am feeling good just a little tired due to the 2iu hgh. I only take it about 4 days per week otherwise I get too tired. It's annoying I am so sensitive to that side effect. 

For the next few months I am just going to grind away and bring out the details. I will add in high dosed LR3 sometime in August and when I do I will add in intra carbs. 

I am using 3ml synthetine pre workout with no insulin.  I postponed syntherol as I will be flying soon but I might just add a few shots then start it properly when I am back.


----------



## Elvia1023

Earlier I trained chest, shoulders and tri-ceps...

Warm up with db's
Smith Incline Presses... 4 warm up sets and 1 working drop set with 3 drops (3, 2 and 1 plate per side) with 3-5 sec negative reps.
Machine Press... 3 warm up sets (20, 15 and 12 reps) and 1 working set for 8 reps with 5 sec negatives.
Chest Dips... quick 5 reps to get ready then 1 working drop set with 20kg db then bodyweight.
Standing DB Shoulder Presses... 3 warm up sets and 1 working set of 12 reps with 30kg db's.
DB Lateral Raises... various sets (about 7) using different variations and weights.
Standing Cable Lateral Raises... 1 warm up set and 3 working sets with different weights for each arm.
Underhand single arm Tri-cep Pressdowns... 3 sets of 15 reps going up in weight for each arm.
Tri-cep Pushdowns... 3 sets of slow 15 reps with 10 secs rest between sets.
2 x Tri-sets of lying db tri-cep extensions, close grip bench press and tri-cep dips (bodyweight). I used 25kg db's for the lying extensions so they were fairly low rep. There was just 10kg per side on barbell but I used that and went extra slow and squeezed hard at the top. After the 25kg db extensions that small weight felt heavy but I got over 15 reps each time. Dips were a nice finisher.
Back stretches.

My health supplement list now looks like...

Synthergine
Fish Oil
Vitamin D
Vitamin K
Eyebright
Lycopene
Carditone
Citrus Bergamot
Sytrinol
Garlic

I will be dropping a couple out and adding back in ubiquinol, krill oil, animal omega and CocoaWell. I don't like the idea of taking many supplements but these ones make me feel better, contribute towards my health and/or improve my personal blood work in the long run.


----------



## Elvia1023

I received my aas today  I am going away for a few days so will start everything when I am back. I will be hitting everything hard for approx 6 weeks with lower calories and regular training and some orals added. I expect fast changes. My stack will likely be:

EVERYDAY
30mg test e
30mg tren a
30mg mast p
40mg avar
50mg winny
25mg proviron

I forgot I had ordered mast p as I was going to leave it out this time but realized I added it in last minute. I also have npp I may add in at 30-40mg per day. I will run those doses for approx 6 weeks then cruise on 150mg test. 

Syntherol will be started in my arms and calves to help keep them stay full (and get bigger) as I diet down. Synthetine at 3ml pre workout as always as I love the stuff.

My training is going great but I am limited it what I can do due to my current gym. The db's only go to 40kg and there are no plate loaded machines so I can't load up the leg press, lat pulldown, seated row etc. I do work around it with things like vertical leg press in the Smith. However I can't squat or deadlift heavy due to my back. I did do 5 plates for t-bar row which is light for me but was pleased with that as my back is bad. Today I tried squats in the Smith and I went up to 2 plates a side which is fantastic for me. I used to rep out 5 plates a side on barbell squats when I was much younger but those days are gone. I will have to change gyms eventually but it's not like I want to be 280 anymore so I do great with what I have available.

I always do calves/hams/quads so changed it up today and mixed the sequence up...

Horizontal Leg Press Calf Presses... 2 sets of 40 reps then 6 sets of approx 20 reps using 3 foot postions and resting approx 15 secs between sets. Many say foot position doesn't affect anything but I 100% feel a massive difference when swopping. It also helps me grind out more reps with minimal rest between sets. I like to do close/straight, wide/straight and duck feet 
Smith Squats... 6 sets of 20-10 reps going up in weight to 2 plates a side. Again my lower back is bad so I was made up it didn't go. I paused at the bottom on every rep to make it harder due to the weight and used a slow positive and negative. The final set was a struggle due to the slow pace and pause and I knew not to push it anymore.
Horizontal Leg Press... 1 warm up set then 1 working rest paused set... basically 3 mini sets to failure.
Leg Extensions... 3 sets of 30 reps using 3 foot positions for 10 reps each. Very slow reps and moderate weight but squeezing on every rep and brutal.
Machine Glutes Raises... 3 warm up sets (15, 12, 10 reps) and 1 working set with the full weight rack for each leg.
Lying Leg Curls... 3 sets of 20 reps squeezing on every rep.
DB Stiff leg Deadlifts... 2 warm up sets and 1 working set with 40kg db's.
Lying Leg Curl... 1 working rest paused set... 3 mini sets plus a static hold at the end.
Back and Leg Stretches and Rumble Rolling.

One thing I have been doing is feeling my muscles when lifting (leg extensions for example) to gain a better mind muscle connection and it works.

Post workout I dosed 1.25mg TB-500 for advanced recovery. I have been doing this after every leg session as the soreness can be bad 2 days later. Since starting DOMS has been decreased significantly.

Almost forgot to mention I went to my mates and was gone a while due and had aminos in a bottle. I have been eating clean recently so on the way back I go past McDonalds and thought maybe it will do me good before training legs. I never eat there ever so ordered a burger, fries and small milshake. I figured the fat and sodium etc would be good. Well my body is not used to it and it went straight through me. I was on the tram thinking oh no and rushed back and thankfully just made it! I still had a great workout but no more McDonalds for me again


----------



## ALLEX

Nice pictures, Elvia.


----------



## Elvia1023

ALLEX said:


> Nice pictures, Elvia.



I assume you mean the ones of me in my little shorts and not my holiday ones


----------



## ALLEX

Elvia1023 said:


> I assume you mean the ones of me in my little shorts and not my holiday ones



Nah... Beautiful place for sure.


----------



## Elvia1023

I am excited to start my new aas but it's pointless doing it now as I go away for a few days. The first day back I will start all my new stuff. I will also be relaxing my diet when I am away and taking advantage of the amazing and cheap food in the UK. I won't be having loads of calories but a few large meals over a few days. I will probably look better for it as I have been fairly strict over the last month. When I get back it will be very strict dieting until I am happy with the results. Things are moving a long nicely now and details are slowly showing and I am feeling good. 

When I am in the UK I will be getting full blood work so I can see exactly where I stand too. I will still be training but will have a few days off as I will be training nearly everyday when I get back. 

Earlier I trained back, bi-ceps and abs. I won't post all the details but more of the same. 1 working set for most exercises and warm ups if needed. I lifted as heavy as possible and some sets I was only getting approx 6 reps. I did add in a few movements I haven't done recently including smith behind the back shrugs and cable straight arm pulldowns. 

2moro will be calves, chest, shoulders and triceps


----------



## Elvia1023

I enjoy making structures out of steroid boxes in my spare time 




images shares


----------



## Elvia1023

I was away for 5 days. I had a minor upper back issue (same as always) so decided not to train whilst away. I also had a break from dieting and it got out of control. By day 3 I thought I am going to be dieting strict for awhile when I get back so basically tried to consume as much amazing food as possible. It almost became like a challange I set myself how much food I could eat. I even surprised myself how fast my appetite increased and I was having huge meals. I was looking fairly sharp before I left and it's amazing how utter crap you can make yourself look in 5 days of eating everything in sight. I literally looked like a different person coming back. Most of me looked the same but my abs had disappeared and I was a bloated mess with no definition. As bad as it sounds I think it done me some good.

As fast as it goes it comes back... well takes a little longer. I have ate completely clean since coming back but just eased into the diet. I am still only having about 150-200g carbs per day though. My plan is to follow a very low carb diet for the next 2 weeks then I will add LR3 in pre workout and as a result about 50-60g carbs in my intra shake. I will also adding animal cuts soon as a fat burner. I may just do 1 serving and a pre workjout later as I don't want 3 servings of caffeine per day as it's too much. If the animal cuts is strong I may use that as a pre workout for the next 3 weeks.

I have started my new aas and my cycle for the next 4-6 weeks will be 30mg test e, 30mg tren a, 30mg mast p, 30mg npp, 20mg avar, 50mg winny and 25mg proviron. Well I write it down it's quite a list  I dose all the orals pre workout and so far it's going great. My body is changing fast. My training is going great and I am going to keep pushing forwards.

Now I do 3 training days and repeat those days whenever I feel like training but most weeks I should be in the gym about 5 days. My 3 days are:
Chest, Shoulders and Tri-ceps
Calves, Hams and Quads
Back and Bi-ceps.

I will be training calves approx 4 days per week and abs about 3. Training is a mixture but usually as heavy as possible in a 8-15 rep range for most movements. 1 working set for most exercises and as many warm up's as I need. Sometimes I do higher reps if I feel I need to back off the weight a little at that time. Quite high volume everyday to burn calories and just because I love it. No cardio at the moment.

One issue so far and it's my lower back... no surprise. It's actually been fine for a very long time as I have been smart. The other day I trained back and as always as intense as possible. I only play it safe for certain movements and I haven't deadlifted for as long as I can remember. Lot's of volume and near the end I done t-bar rows going up to 5 plates (I have done 9 for decent reps in the past). I told myself not to ever go above that as I know my lower back. It felt fine but I knew not to go any further as it's playing with fire. I then see 1 plate a side on a barbell so I done some deadlifts. Super light so perfect form and slow reps and really squeezing my lower back at the top. 

I felt amazing and the next day my lower back was sore but just felt like I had trained it hard. I was going to train legs but decided best not to so went to bed. Good move as my cns hadn't recovered and I took my new bedtime stack and slept great. Anyway the next day I feel fine but was picking something up and felt my lower back nearly go. Nothing major but that is the first time in months. That is the warning sign so no deadlifts and gonna stick to 3 plate t-bar rows and lot's of slow reps. I am not too bothered about thickness more width so I can just max out pull ups, pulldowns etc. I may try and go to my old gym as they have lot's of hammer strength back row machines so I can load up the weight and be safe doing so.

Earlier I trained legs and it felt amazing. Already a long post so will leave out the details. Due to my lower back I kept out any squats or stiff leg deadlifts. I mainly used machines and the full weight rack of everything apart from leg curls. On them I like to do 3 normal reps and 1 super slow 10 sec positive and negative and repeat until failure. I done 3 sets to failure on the horizontal leg press with 10 secs between sets. Full weigth rack glute raises for 10 slow reps. Unilateral leg extensions then stretching/rumble rolling to finish. You know you have trained hard when you can't walk down the stairs afterwards and have to hold on to the rail  

My pre workout now consists of 3ml synthetine, 50mg winny, 20mg avar, 25mg proviron and a pre workout.

I will receive the results of my latest bloodwork tomorrow.


----------



## Elvia1023

Things are good just gonna carry on this path... I see good things ahead. I am feeling better each day so hopefully that doesn't change. Taking 2ml synthergine twice daily now due to all the oral aas I added. I just need to make sure I keep my water intake high. Nothing really exciting to post but I will finally be starting syntherol 2moro. 

My legs are really sore from yesterday so they are gonna be bad tomorrow. My calves are very sore as I went 1 week without training them which is very rare. I always train them brutally hard but they adapt especially when training them most days. Just had a great training session and pushed it as usual. I will change up my training a little soon just to avoid possible injury but as of now I am pushing it to the max every working set. I trained chest, shoulders and tri-ceps and it looked like...

Warm up with 2.5kg db's.
Flat Smith Press... 5 warm up sets and 1 working drop set with 1 drop (3 and 2 plates a side). I had the safety pins on and on the last drop set would pause at the bottom on every rep. It's great as you can go to complete failure and not have to worry.
Decline DB Presses... 1 working set of very slow and controlled reps really squeezing hard on every rep.
Pec Deck... 1 quick warm up set and 1 working set of approx 15 reps with pauses/squeezes.
Flat Bench DB Flyes... 1 static hold.
Smith seated behind the neck Shoulder Presses... 4 warm up sets and 1 working set with 2 plates a side (slow and controlled).
Smith seated Shoulder Presses... 1 warm up set and 1 working set.
DB Lateral Raises (arms bent)... 1 warm up set and 1 working set with 30kg db's.
Tri-cep Pushdowns... 3 sets of 20 reps going up in weight.
Lying EZ Bar Skull Crushers... 2 warm up sets and 2 working sets. My strength has gone down as I tried 60kg on the ez bar and only got 4 reps. So I quickly moved down to 40kg and squeezed out about 12 controlled reps.
Abs for 5 mins just crunches on the floor (Kai Greene Style)
Foam Rolling and stretching for 5 mins.


----------



## Elvia1023

I recently saw my mum/mom for the first time in awhile and the first thing she said was "You look so much better". So my first thought was maybe I am losing too much weight  I am not used to being on these carbs so my fullness is down a lot but I am fine with that and my pumps in the gym with my intra are always incredible.

Tonight I will start syntherol in my calves and arms and that will change things dramatically. Looking forward to it apart from the calf injections  No set plan but about 5 days per week injections for both to start and once the volume increases the frequency will lower slightly. 

Below is my new pre bed stack and it's great. I am only using the cleanse product for the next 2 weeks.

*NOW Foods Melatonin at 10mg-*
Sleep Aid
Immune System
Cardiovascular Protection

*GAT ZMA with Boron 3 caps- *
General Recovery
Improved Sleep
Immune System and Hormonal support
Metabolism and Muscle health

*IMSOALPHA Cleanse-*
Aids in weightloss
Better absorption of nutrients
Elimination of waste and toxins




bb code image


----------



## Elvia1023

I received my blood work results. Pretty much everything is perfect apart from HDL and liver enzymes. Although my HDL had improved and my liver enzymes were just above the range. Interesting that when I was on a break from synthergine my liver enzymes were elevated. I hadn't trained but I would guess it was simply down to the sheer amount of crap I ate when I had a short break in the UK. I have ate clean for a while but as mentioned I went crazy when away and had my blood work done the day I was leaving. So the liver enzymes are no worry in the slightest. The fact I just started oral aas is only bad for my already poor HDL. After this run I will be taking a long break from oral aas (on trt) so I will get them back up. The rest of my cholesterol was fine though and had improved a lot. My LDL was low so on the whole I am happy. My supplement stack and dietary fat choices are definitely helping.

I just started syntherol and the first injections were fine. As I haven't injected my calves in ages I just used 0.5ml in 4 spots for each calf. I will see how I am tomorrow and likely increase to 1ml per injection spot and go from there. I had alread restarted synthergine when I got back and that of course will continue as I am not using oral aas.

Earlier I trained back, bi-ceps and abs. Yesterday was an off day as I definitely needed it. I have been really pushing the intensity recently and my body was extra sore (especially legs) and mentally I needed some off time. I try to train everyday now but if I need a break I have it (usually 2 days per week). Even tonight I didn't have it but went to the gym and pushed through. 

I have been planning to modify my training a little due to my goals, volume, diet and recovery. My calories are much lower than usual and I am leaning out fairly quickly and in this state I prefer slightly higher reps. I will be increasing the overall volume due to fewer rest periods. Still heavy weight but more sensible and more fixed rep sets as opposed to complete failure on every exercise. This way I can burn more calories, get great pumps, work on details and recover quicker.

I tried GAT's Sport Greens today for the first time and it was surprisingly good. It comes in mixed berry flavour and I added it in as I don't really eat enough greens. I also have the plant protein but have yet to try. Here is the Greens ingredient profile...




how to upload images


----------



## Elvia1023

Things are good. Although I sort of cheated today. Still ate clean but I had one meal 3 times in a row as I enjoy it so much. 3 weetabix, greek yoghurt, blackberries and blueberries. The protein content is not that high so I have it as a healthy treat and because I enjoy it. I guess I could simply add protein to it but it's still not ideal having it so often for my current goals. Nothing is exact but most of my other meals are meat and salad/greens but I love it so kept eating it. Another option is cottage cheese with the berries and the macros are better for that. I just had a crayfish salad which I enjoy a lot.

Training has been hard but more fixed reps for legs. Today for my push day I got carried away and went back to all out failure and a drop set on heavy presses. I also maxed out for 10 reps on behind the neck smith shoulder presses. I felt amazing but will calm things down as I am on 50mg Geno winny and it has started drying my joints out. I write "started" but I can feel a big difference so best to be a bit careful.

One negative is the IMSOALPHA Cleanse product I started using. I was using the suggested 1 cap per bed and it was going ok. Nothing bad but I started getting stomach pains. I guessed it may be that as I have never had them from oral aas in the past. Anyway Mike Rashid stated he takes 2 pre bed so I tried 2 one night. The next day my stomach was sore after eating anything. I also had a large dinner and it was bad... very painful. My kidneys are hurting which is not good so I have dropped that now. Hopefully I notice a fast change in the next few days. 

I figured a mild cleanse product would only help me out but definitely not for me. I guess if it's not broke don't fix it comes to mind. Hopefully the pain in my back goes away now as that is not right. I only had blood work done last week and everything was fine. Moreover, I haven't had this issue beforehand so it's definitely something I added this week. If it doesn't go away I will drop the 50mg winny but I am 99.99% sure it was the cleanse product giving me issues so I confident it will be gone soon.

I have ordered in more slin pins and will pick them up soon. I am going to start doing multiple 1ml (well 0.9ml) syntherol shots in my arms as they are so easy like that. Tonight I will use my 26 5/8 pins and a standard 3ml syringe and do 1ml in each bi-cep head and 1 inj in each tri-cep.


----------



## Elvia1023

Things are going great. I am not really doing things the super smart way as I want fast results so have dropped calories significantly. I have been training everyday this week and pushing it. I know that is not ideal so I am having a recovery day 2moro. I am getting leaner everyday so things are good. Although due to the low carbs my energy levels are extremely low but for fast results it's needed. I will carry on getting leaner then add in the LR3 fairly soon. I will post pics after the addition of the lr3 and when I am not so flat. Due to my current training split I am training all major bodyparts twice weekly. Earlier I trained chest, shoulders, triceps and abs and used a mix of techniques...

Pec Deck... 3 warm up sets and 1 working set.
Decline DB Presses... 2 warm up sets and 1 working set.
Chest Dips... 1 warm up set and 1 working drop set.
Smith Seated Shoulder Press... 3 warm up sets and 1 working set.
Cable Lateral Raises... various sets with different weights for each side.
Seated DB Lateral/Front raise combo... 3 sets
Tri-cep Pushdowns... alternated from unilateral overhand to underhand going for higher reps. Then finished with both arms going up to full weight rack for 18 slow reps.
Lying DB Tri-cep Extensions straight to close grip presses... 2 sets to failure.
Cable Overhead Extensions... 1 working drop set.
Abs for 10 mins.
Back and Leg Stretches/Foam Rolling.

The above does not include things like stretching between exercises and sometimes doing an odd set of something to help warm up and burn calories such as 10kg plate front raises between pressing sets.

I am only having one shake around training now and it looks like...

2-3 scoops EAA's... 20-30g
2 scoops BCAA's... 10g+ (brands vary)
10g citrulline malate
4g taurine
5g creatine monohydrate
4g beta alanine
8g glutamine

When I add in LR3 I will add approx 70g Vitargo or HBCD's or a mix of the two.

Everything else is the same (everyday)...

30mg test e
30mg npp
30mg tren a
30mg mast p
50mg winny
20mg avar
25mg proviron

I am building up my syntherol dose slowly in my arms and doing them eod but just at small amounts (for now).

I dropped the Animal Cut's as it seemed to be making me feel more tired. I will add back in in the future as I don't want to waste it. Although I have added a new product to replace it that looks very interesting and gives me a little boost. This and my pre workout are my only caffeine of the day as I don't want to overdo things.


----------



## Elvia1023

I have cheated a few times recently so I am going to be good from now on. For the next week I am going to stick to the following meals to make it easier for me...

- Meat (chicken, beef, turkey) or Shrimp and Crayfish with salad or greens (mainly broccoli). 3-4 meals per day most of the time.
- Cottage cheese with blueberries/blackberries
- Eggs with 1 piece of toast
- Synthepure or Plant Protein Shake

Snacks are cashew butter or watermelon. Basically I will add some cashew butter if I have a shake and maybe a meal or 2 (always prebed). I eat watermelon pre workout everyday. I have been eating too much watermelon (1 whole one per day) so need to calm it down.

I use extra virgin coconut oil and olive oil for meals.

Earlier I trained legs with high volume and very intense. I done supersets and examples include...

Standing Calf Raises supersetted with DB Tibialis Raises
Lying Leg Curls supersetted with Kettleball Straight Leg Deadlifts
Horizontal Leg Press supersetted with DB Squats

I have lowered my winny dose to 25mg (from 50mg) ED. I can feel my joint drying out on it so gonna carry on with this dose and likely finish in about 1 week. Winny does this to me everytime so it would be stupid for me to think any other outcome was possible.

I have decided to just use syntherol in my arms now. I will start posting lot's of details and pics etc. My calves are fine with it but I want to concentrate on 1 body part at a time as the injections can add up when you start doing multiple body parts. It causes semi-permanant growth (nothing is permanent with anything) but I would rather do them at a later date when I want them to look their best. Right now I wear pants everyday and pretty much no one a part from my gf is going to see my calves for 6 months. I don't do this for other people but would rather see what I can do with training alone then restart it when I want them to look their best.

Things are really good but I am hoping some water but that is to be expected with using no AI (at the moment) and creatine twice daily.

I have a great experiment planned very soon so more on that soon


----------



## Elvia1023

My energy levels are lower than usual so my preworkous have been very useful so I can really push it every training session. Recently I have rotated between Hyphy Mud 2.0, 5% Nutrition's 5150 and Betacourts D-Stunner Alpha. I have also been using 3ml synthetine pre workout and that makes a massive difference to me. Earlier I trained chest, shoulders and tri-ceps...

Warm up with db's
Decline DB Presses... 3 warm up sets and 1 working set.
Chest Dips... 1 quick warm up set and 1 working drop set with 20kg db then bodyweight.
Machine Chest Press... 3 hard warm up sets and 1 working set.
Behind the neck Smith Shoulder Presses... 3 warm up sets and 1 working set with 2 plates a side.
Front EZ Bar Raises... 3 hard sets... last one couldn't do even a partial rep more.
Lateral Raises... I done 1 set with a 15kg barbell holding with one hand then 2 sets with 15kg db's to failure. Also added 1 set of 20kg plate seated front raises.
Tri-cep Rope Pushdowns... 3 sets of 30, 20 and 15 reps going up in weight.
Standing Overhead EZ Bar Tri-cep Extensions... 2 warm up sets and 1 working set with 25kg each side.
Bodyweight Tri-cep Dips... 1 working set (straight after last exercise).
Abs and back stretches.

I have ran out of NPP so that has gone. It was an old partially used vial so hasn't lasted as long as the others. As previously mentioned I also lowered my winny dose to 25mg (from 50mg). So that is 55mg less per day. Therefore in a few days I will up my avar dose to 40mg (from 20mg) and later will double my proviron dose too (50mg from 25mg). Everything else will stay the same apart from my new experiment I will start on Wed. Please see below for details


----------



## Elvia1023

I trained legs tonight and it ended bad. The training itself was good and I had a great workout. I finished with quads and 3 sets of kettleball (36kg) squats all to failure. I would do 15 normal reps then basically as many slow reps as possible until I couldn't stand. I was destroyed and as I walked to get a shower realized I needed to do my stretches. I do them every workout as it helps my back. Anyway I wasn't concentrating and going through the motions and stupidly slipped slightly and twisted my knee. I was sat with my right leg over my left to the side and I think tried to stand and slipped. My kneecap came out it's socket and I heard it go. Just shows you even with something as simple as stretching you should always be focused. I was limping for 10 mins and in pain but it isn't serious. Although I have been sat down for about 2 hours and just tried to stand and it's not good. Just a bit of inflammation and swelling and I am sure it will be fine tomorrow. I will see how I am when I wake up


----------



## Elvia1023

*LR3 Experiment*

I have 5mg of LR3 and I will be using 200mcg eod. I have 3 different brands and I haven't a clue how good/crap they are. 2 brands are very cheap and 1 is more expensive and they include:

- Magnus Pharmaceuticals from India 
- Bio-Peptide from Hong Kong
- Nouveaux from Switzerland

I am going to run them in that order. I have 1 of the Indian brand that has a scratch off code. The other 2 brands I have 2mg of each and they basically go up in price. Hopefully all of them a great but I am basically saving what should be the best till last.

The only thing I will be changing is adding carbs in my intra shake as I will be using the LR3 pre workout. I will dose it at 100mcg bi-laterally so 200mcg in total. 

Tonight I started the Magnus brand and dosed 100mcg in each quad and so far so good (apart from the knee thing above). I definitely felt it hit in and I started sweating more. Most days I will be adding about 60-80g vitargo into my intra shake. Tonight as I was training legs and it was first dose I added 100g HBCD's into my intra shake. My HBCD's are nearly gone so I will just swop over to vitargo soon.

I am excited to see what they can do as I have experienced great results in the past. Here is a pic of the products...


----------



## Elvia1023

I am always positive about things but realized late last night this knee thing won't be gone by the morning. Today it wasn't majorly bad but slightly worst than last night and it hurts but I can walk on it. In football this is a 2 week injury but I heal fast so I am hoping 1 week max. But I won't be taking any chances early on and will wait for it to heal 100%. It's a shame I don't have any tb-500 left. 

I have been following a split of basically push, pull, legs and having 1-2 days off per week so training everything twice weekly most of the time. Instead of chest, shoulders and tri-ceps I will split it up to make more days. Today was off so over the next 5 days will just do upper body and then see how I am. It's crap it happened on day 1 of my experiment but it shouldn't overly effect things.

The main thing I have noticed since dosing the LR3 is my body temperature and appetite are both up. I have been dieting relatively easily but today have been craving cereal, milk and loads of fruit. I only just ate cottage cheese, blackberries, blueberries and I am already hungry and that usually keeps me satified for at least an hour.


----------



## Elvia1023

My knee is still sore and I realized the pain is coming from the left side of my right knee. Nowhere near the knee cap but the area my knee cap moved to when it came out it's socket. I have tried to rest it as much as possible but I can tell it's gonna be bad all week. Hopefully it heals completely and I have no issues afterwards. I can walk on it fine and have tried to sleep as much as possible to aid recovery.

Today I planned to go the gym and train chest but was feeling sorry for myself  Then later on I thought fuck it let's go and I just had an amazing workout. I decided to train chest and abs and had no issues and I went as heavy as possible. I only had 1 scoop of The Curse so 125mg caffeine pre workout but I was already fired up. I also dosed 3ml synthetine and 200mcg LR3 for the 2nd time. I put 100mcg in each pec and added 50g vitargo and 30g HBCD's into my intra shake. My workout consisted of...

Warm up with 2kg db's
Decline Smith Presses... 6 warm up sets and 1 working drop set with 4, 3 and 2 plates a side.
Seated Machine Chest Press... 2 warm up sets and 1 working set.
Standing Cable Chest Flyes... 3 warm up sets and 1 working set.
Standing Cable Chest Presses... 1 working set straight after the above.
Abs for 15 mins.

I was made up with the above and kept it fast but intense. The way I done the decline presses is the following:

10kg a side= 25 reps
20kg a side= 20 reps
40kg a side= 10 reps
50kg a side= 5 reps
60kg a side= 5 reps
70kg a side= 5 reps
Working set 4 plates a side for 6 reps, 3 plates for 12 reps and 2 plates for 19 reps.

It was a drop set but I was by myself plus slow due to being extra careful getting off the bench with my knee so was getting approx 15 secs rest between drops. I also had the safety bars on so when I failed it was complete failure. I was deadstoping every rep without momentum so it makes pushing it up so hard but I feel it so much in my chest and I love the feel. 

I have been doing a push, pull and leg day and training frequently so usually doing all body parts twice weekly. Due to my injury I figured seperate upper body for the next week so chest today, next will be back, shoulder and arms etc. It got me thinking about my split though. My calories are much lower and I train very hard and usually quite high volume (90mins+ in the gym) and my recovery is not optimal. I also felt great today knowing I just had chest (one body part) to focus on and have missed that (grass is always greener).

Therefore I figured when I am better either do something like I plan to this week with each body part once weekly and adding calves and abs 3 times each per week. Or simply carry on with my split but make sure I only do 2 exercises per body part each day so things are faster. I basically plan to lower my volume but keep frequency high. I think I will do the later as I like hitting thinsg twice weekly but just making sure I make those few sets matter.

I also want to start adding cardio for health so when my knee is better I will start doing it post workout 3 times per week. I am not gonna lie and say I will do fasted cardio in the morning (better plan) because I know I won't. 15 mins of HIT post workout I will do though without any issues


----------



## Elvia1023

I have dosed the Magnus IGF-1 LR3 5 times so the vial is finished. I am leaner and fuller but nothing dramatic. I am also taking into consideration the added carbs in regards to the fullness. Overall it's decent but nothing spectacular like I had hoped using this dose. If I had a few vials it would be a good cycle and again it was very cheap so no complaints but I had hoped for more.

Change of plan due to certain events so I am going to swop the order of the brands. Starting tomorrow will be the Nouveaux LR3 from Switzerland and I have high hopes. I will be carrying on with 200mcg pre workout so I can compare. After I use this brand I will have over 1 week off and start the 3rd brand (Bio-Peptide).

I am dropping my test now so have done my last injection and will carry on with tren, mast, proviron, avar and winny. Soon I will drop the 25mg winny and up proviron to 50mg afterwards.

Earlier I trained shoulders (and abs) and again a great session and I am enjoying just concentrating on 1 body part. My knee is still the same so just going to carry on like this. I am now incorporating various super, tri and drop sets into each day. I won't post all the details about today but I performed an array on movements over 1 hour and started with a tri-set consisting of...

Standing Barbell behind the neck Shoulder Press
Standing Barbell Upright Rows
Standing Barbell Shoulder Press

I would perform 10 reps of each and started with just the olympic bar. Moved up to 5kg a side, 10kg, 15kg and finished with 20kg a side. Honestly 1 plate a side on a 20kg bar is a lot when doing them controlled. I failed my last set of front presses and had to wait 5 secs to grind out 4 reps to get to the 10. This is just another way for me to fail without using massive weight as I am having a break from the big weights (as mentioned above).

Tomorrow will be arm day so a nice day to gauge the pumps from the new LR3.


----------



## Elvia1023

The Nouveaux is on a whole different level. I trained arms earlier and dosed it pre workout. It looks the part and something told me lower the dose slightly 1st time and I am glad I did. It comes with 1.3ml water so I dosed 0.08ml in each bi-cep so 160mcg in total.

This hit me like a brick wall. I pretty much instantly felt tired and I could tell my blood sugar dropped. As a result I had 2 teaspoons of organic honey. I also took some money with me just incase I needed to get something from the gym vending machine (drink or bar). I had 75g vitargo in my intra shake with the usual stuff. 

I had a pain in my stomach but that may have been from ibuprofen that I started a few hours prior (had to see the doctor about my knee today). I have been using diclofenac tablets occasionally as an anti-inflammatory for my knee. I never usually have issues with ibuprofen but it could have been that. My stomach was so bloated pre workout. I will know more when I use the LR3 again.

I struggled walking to the gym and felt off. I felt like I had dosed 20iu HGH. I had a cold sweat going too. I was literally a mess and struggled getting there. But the feeling faded away and I started feeling better each minute. My arms felt pumped before I had even started training. I ended up having a great workout and supersetted bi-ceps and tri-ceps for everything. I don't know if it was in my head but my whole body felt much fuller and I felt great post workout.

Tomorrow I will have to lower the dose so I am thinking 60mcg each side so 120mcg total. Either that or waiting till post workout and dosing it before a large carb meal. I may experiment and do the first vial pre workout and the 2nd vial post workout. So far I am majorly impressed 

The bloated stomach is definitely the ibuprofen. I took my 2nd dose of today about 5 mins ago and I can already feel my stomach


----------



## Elvia1023

I will start with the bad... my knee is fucked  I will have to get an x-ray when I get back to the UK. I wanted to start doing cardio but can't. I guess I haven't helped myself carrying heavy food bags but it has to be done. I am still training just upper body and being careful.

The Nouveaux LR3 is super strong. The other night I was tired but wanted to go the gym. I don't like taking pre workout powder (if using) until I leave as it takes me 10 mins to get to the gym. Anyway I done my shaker and got ready and dosed 80mcg LR3 in each pec. It literally wiped me out... instant tiredness. I was so tired I just went to bed and didn't even brush my teeth  I put my shaker in the fridge thinking train in the morning. I woke up very early and dosed some lr3 again in my pecs and went to train. 

The pump was ridiculous and my chest felt great. I will have to start taking less of this brand. The initial drop in blood glucose is crazy so high doses are definitely too much. I have experimented with honey even during shots and it helps but I still struggle. Once you get past that initial drop everything is fine. I have even drank no carbs post inj and again after the initial drop been fine without carbs for approx 1 hour.

One very interesting point is after training when at home I took 600mg ibuprofen and pretty much went hypo within 10 mins. I wasn't sure if there was a connection but after research it is possible. Some sources state there are no BG changes but other sources state it's possible with higher doses (600mg+) of ibuprofen. So definitely something for you guys to watch out for if you are ever running slin, lr3 etc. The ibuprofen was messing with my stomach so I have stopped it (was using for my knee). It would bloat me up and my kidneys were sore literally after 1 dose so it's definitely gone for good.

My chest workout was incredible and I supersetted everything. I am deloading from heavy weight so using fixed reps now but some sets were a struggle. I did 4 supersets per combo and weight went up every set using the rep range 15, 15, 12, 10.

Floor DB Flyes supersetted with Floor DB Presses... 4 sets
Pec Deck Supersetted with Machine Seated Chest Presses... 4 sets
Cable Crossovers supersetted with Cable Presses... 4 sets 
Flat Barbell Press supersetted with Chest Dips... 4 sets
Stretches

My drugs now are 30mg tren a, 30mg mast p, 40mg avar, 25mg proviron, 3ml synthetine and the lr3.


----------



## Elvia1023

Just had my pre workout meal. Nice big steak and sweet potatoe with some onions and mushrooms. Most meals are meat with greens right now. Although breakfast was scrambled egg and salmon. Gonna get ready for the gym soon.


----------



## Elvia1023

I had an amazing workout tonight. I was hoping for more last week but now I am changing fast. The difference in the way I look now to 5 days ago is quite dramatic. It's a shame I am going away as I would have liked to have carried this on another 2 weeks as the progress is coming fast. I will probably just start trt at 150mg after my break as no real point restarting for another 2 weeks or so but time will tell.

The only thing I don't like about the Nouveaux LR3 is the initial drop in blood glucose. It's literally unavoidable. I can be eating sugar as I inject and it will still hit me. It's nothing like slin were you can control it. You simply have to deal with it or use a smaller dose which I will start doing. After that initial drop though I feel great. Tonight I felt amazing so it didn't even phase me. Although I did have 4 rice cakes with honey on but again I still felt it. I waited approx 20 mins then had my pre workout and left for the gym. I don't want to be having too much sugar so I am not going to avoid the honey from now on. Although I also dose 3ml synthetine so the honey isn't a bad thing.

More of the same and 4 supersets and tonight was back. I create my training plan on my walk to the gym or if it's busy inside the gym. But I have been going late so I avoid the crowd. The 4 superset thing I thought of just walking to the gym but I have decided I am going to stick with it for the foreseeable future. 

It's relatively high volume per body part but I don't mind that as they are fairly quick workouts (for me). Plus using 8 different exercises I try to attack the muscle from all angles. Obviously this is a deload period from big weights so I don't mind the extra volume but many sets are still a major struggle even with the set number of reps. Tonight was back and abs and looked like...

I do 4 supersets for each combo so 32 sets in total. I always do 15, 15, 12 and 10 reps going up in weight every set. So each set gets progressively harder.

Flat Bench DB Pullovers supersetted with Smith Machine Inverted Rows/Pull ups.
Machine Lat Pulldowns supersetted with Machine Cable Rows.
Barbell Rows supersetted with Barbell Shrugs.
Face Pulls supersetted with Rear Delt Cable Flyes.
Abs for 10 mins.

2moro is shoulders and more of the same


----------



## Elvia1023

More of the same and this workout destroyed me...

4 supersets for each combo and 15, 15, 12 and 10 reps going up in weight every set.

Standing behind the neck Barbell Shoulder Presses supersetted with Barbell Upright Rows.
Standing DB Shoulder Presses supersetted with EZ Bar Front Raises.
Standing Overhead DB Lateral Raises supersetted with Standing DB Lateral Raises.
3 sets of DB Lateral Raises with arms bent.
Abs for 10-15 mins.

Pre workout I had steak with sweet potatoe. 1 hour later 1 spoon of cashew butter and my aas orals of 40mg avar and 25mg proviron. Then approx 80mcg LR3 in each delt and 3ml synthetine. Waited 30 mins then had 1 scoop of D-Stunner Alpha and headed to the gym. Intra was the usual but 60g carbs (vitargo) this time. Post workout was chicken breast and the rest of my taboule (about 50g carbs). Next meal will be plant protein shake with a spoon of almond butter. The meal after that will be chicken breast and salad.

2moro is arms and most likely abs. As I can't even train my calves I have been adding abs at the end of every workout.


----------



## Elvia1023

Same thing happened again and I dosed my LR3 last night and couldn't stay awake. I don't even mind it now. I woke up at 4am and went to the gym at 5:30am. I needed a boost so dosed 1 scoop of 5%'s 5150 and it done the job. I also dosed my usual of 3ml synthetine, 40mg avar and 25mg proviron. I ended up having a great workout and done something a bit different.

3 tri-sets focusing on tri-ceps, bi-ceps and forearms. So it's 36 sets in total and the same rep range per tri-set of 15, 15, 12 and 10 going up in weight every time.

Tri-cep Cable Extensions supersetted with Bi-cep Cable Curls and Cable Wrist Curls from the front.

Standing Overhead EZ Bar Tri-cep Extensions supersetted with Standing EZ Bar Bi-cep Curls and Reverse Curls.

Machine Tri-cep Dips supersetted with Machine Preacher Curls and DB Hammer Curls.

Abs for 10 mins.

Although I am generally lifting lighter I still push it and when you are doing 3 sets straightafter oneanother it can be demanding. An example is I was doing the full weight rack for the cable pushdowns and curls. For the middle tri-set I started with 5kg a side for 15 reps, 10kg a side for 15 reps, 15kg for 12 reps and 20kg a side for 10 reps. But all reps are slow and controlled with full rom. By the time I got to the reverse curls I am destroyed. In fact for the final set I just repped out an Olympic Barbell for the final reserve curl set.

My gf wanted pizza so I thought get one as it will give me a boost so just ate most of a regular pizza. I left 2 slices as I want to fill up but nothing crazy were I can't move for 5 hours. I took 2 GDA's caps before it and now I am going to dose my LR3 and synthetine and head to the gym. Today is chest day and more of the same  As I fell alseep and trained in the morning this will be my 2nd training session today. I plan to train ed until Fri then will be having a break.


----------



## Elvia1023

I am never going to my gym at 6:30pm again. I have never seen a gym so full  I had planned the following...

Incline Bench DB Flyes supersetted with Incline Bench DB Presses 15/15/12/10
Standing Cable Chest Flyes supersetted with Cable Chest Presses 15/15/12/10
Flat Barbell Press supersetted with Chest Dips 15/15/12/10
Unilateral Chest Machine Presses- 2 sets for each side (rotating) with no rest between sets.

Instead I done the best with what I had. If I hadn't taken pre workout I would have just gone and sat in a cafe for 1 hour and come back. I basically swopped the 1st superset with floor db flyes and presses. I even struggled finding a place on the floor with so many idiots just stood about chatting  Then I done the machine presses but many more sets due to the wait. I managed to get the last 2 supersets done but just very awkward. I ended up going to failure for the all the chest dip sets just because I was annoyed about waiting and wanting to make the workout more worthwhile. Everything was taken so if I wanted to do other exercises it would have to be just db's on the floor. There are no other chest machines and the Smith machines were taken so I preferred to wait then train another body part. Many groups of people so once a bench is taken it's like that for 40 mins 

I am patient but you get so many idiots here. 2 guys with phones on a bench doing standing db lateral raises. I ask and no it's taken and they weren't being funny it's just the way it is over here. Guys leave towels on equipment and go missing for 15 mins all the time. In an empty gym fine but when so busy with only 4 benches it's just rude. The list is endless and it's just full of idiots at that time who don't train hard and chat and have their phones. 

You couldn't make it up. There are 2 barbell flat benches when I wanted to to my last superset. One guy had taken the barbell off and was stood away doing curls with it. On the other bench there was a guy lying down holding his phone in the air and texting. He wasn't working out so I just said can we work in but he just walked away. Plus it's bizarre as there are literally 30 guys training in that tiny area and many wait but they won't ask or be rude. It's a different world in the gyms over here. I could see mayn were fed up and just chatting because they couldn't train.

Anyway things are going good. I haven't had many carbs today mainly just some pineapple earlier in the day and small amounts from vegetables and blueberries. I also had about 40g vitargo in my intra shake with peptopro, bcaa's, 10g citrulline malate... many other things. The 3ml synthetine really makes a big difference to me pre workout and I always have better workout when I dose it. I have also been dosing fairly high amounts of beta alanine and I have noticed a difference from that too.

Most of my meals are basic and look like my last (see below). I try to have a good source of protein and usually either a small amount of complex carbs (enjoying sweet potatoes recently) or even just vegetables/greens. If I do a salad I usually include a low carb fruit that is high in anti-oxidants. Although sometimes they are even more basic and may just be some meat with a spoon of nut butter afterwards. 

Here is my last meal which was chicken (cooked in coconut oil) with pepper and paprika, red peppers, mushrooms and a blueberry salad with herbs and drizzed with lemon juice and maggi sauce.


----------



## mslmn

You mentioned that you were taking 10 mgs. of melatonin before bed. How does that make you feel the next morning? I've taken 6 mgs. a couple of times in the past and I have trouble getting out of bed the next day.


----------



## Elvia1023

mslmn said:


> You mentioned that you were taking 10 mgs. of melatonin before bed. How does that make you feel the next morning? I've taken 6 mgs. a couple of times in the past and I have trouble getting out of bed the next day.



Hi matey,

I love the melantonin. I also use ZMA and that is great too. Most nights I use 10mg melatonin but sometimes I just use 5mg. I feel fine the next day. Although today I had to set my alarm for about 5 hours worth of sleep and I felt really tired. It's the first time I have noticed that. It wasn't just the little sleep as I was overly tired and without it will usually be fine on 5 hours sleep. Perhaps if you are sleeping approx 6 hours on it that could be an issue. Or even if it's 8 hours you may metabolize it slowly. Other than that I feel great from it and refreshed in the morning. 

The only issue which is rare is it can make me feel a bit weird after dosing 10mg and before going to bed. I am definitely going to buy it again. Perhaps it's worth you trying a new brand or a slightly lower dose again. Although I know some simply don't respond well to it and others don't notice much from it. I am using the NOW Foods 5mg capsules.


----------



## Elvia1023

I have decided I am going to swop over and start dosing the LR3 before my last meal of the day. The drop in BG is annoying especially when all you want to do is train. I have fell asleep many times post injection and had to go the gym much later or early in the morning. Literally sometimes I feel great and 5 mins post inj I can barely get my words out. I will also start doing approx 60mcg each side so 120mcg total so a lower dose too.

I just had my pre workout meal which was salmon with a lemon butter and 1 fairly small sweet potatoe. Just having a cup of tea now and going to leave for the gym soon. I will be dosing 3ml Synthetine pre workout and tonight no carbs in my intra shake.

My knee is still bad but it seems to be better which is great. The soreness has gone down when I touch the area but it still doesn't feel secure so more of the same and watching myself when walking/turning etc.


----------



## Elvia1023

I feel great after training. Tired but it gave me a nice boost. I got there at midnight so I could superset anything I wanted  Shame I don't have the time I thought as the changes are coming daily now. Although I feel like my legs have shrunk already  Although the low carbs will definitely be adding to that. I can't even tense my right leg as the knee doesn't feel safe when I do. Regardless of any bad stuff I feel great. More of the same and playing about with movements and angles...

Flat Bench DB Pullovers supersetted with Smith Machine Inverted Rows/Pull ups.
Machine Cable Rows (pulling high) supersetted with Machine Lat Pulldowns (holding machine/bar and not handles so hammer grip).
Seated Cable Rows (pulling to waist) supersetted with Standing Straight Arm Cable Pulldowns.
Seated Bent over DB Rear Delt Raises supersetted with Standing Cable Rear Delt Flyes.
Abs for 5 mins.

Every set for each combo gets progressively harder and I use the reps 15, 15, 12 and 10. I am in a deload period but still pushing things. Even with fixed reps if I want to fail I will pick an appropriate weight. Perhaps I am going to fail at about 12 so I slow down the reps or maybe I purposely pick a weight I may fail at 8 and I get 2 partials in. Although it's more stimulate the muscle now and not destroy it but I sometimes can't help but go to that failure point or at least very close to it. Although the big difference now is my workouts uplift me and I can recover quickly from them.

This week will be about changing as fast as possible. Then I have a short break were I will relax everything and enjoy myself. Then when I am back it's TRT and taking it easy for a week or so before I start something new. I hope everyone is having a nice day.


----------



## Elvia1023

I have had 2 great workouts recently. More of the same and supersetting most movements. Although I did add a few other things too. I have been dieting and it's going well but by no means am I 100% with things. I eat healthy most of the time but still have cheats and they are not planned usually when I am out. Obviously if I ever competed I wouldn't do that. I just enjoy life but I have been extra strict recently.

I would like to think I am very good at manipulating my body in the short term. I done that recently but nothing was exact. Obviously upping water intake ideally needs to be done over a long period but I done it over 2 days  I am done a min carb load but it wasn't like I was very depleated as I even had a pizza the other night  I also decided to stay up and watch the Olympia and didn't end up going to bed until 12 in the afternoon  I ate a high carb, fat and sodium meal before going to bed and woke up very lean, dry and tight. So my little plan worked wonders in 2 days. My gf was out though so I had to wait about 4 hours for her to get back. In that time I had prawns with rice, English muffins with jam and honey and some dates.  

I had 2 used bottles of synthelator left and I thought about 6ml but it turned out to be 3ml. I dosed that and also 3ml synthetine plus one serving as full as fuck. I never bothered shaving my legs but they are lean but the fact I can't tense my right leg meant I just left them out this time. I hope these turn out good on the comp as I am happy with them. 

I am 6ft 2. My aim now is a classic physique type of look with a smaller waist and some size but not too big that it impacts my health too much. I am having a break now but in the future will get much tighter than this.




up load pictures




up load pictures


----------



## Elvia1023

https://gfycat.com/UnhealthyDefenselessAndeancat


----------



## Elvia1023

I am back from my trip and feeling good. I relaxed everything when away and it felt good. Lot's of nice food and lot's of treats. Then it was a full weekend of drinking. I have drank alcohol literally 2 times in 1 year so going from that to 3 days of solid drinking was a shock to the system. Although it's amazing how good I looked the first 2 mornings after drinking. I had veins popping out my hairly legs... thank you Hennessey brandy  I wish I could have had pics done then as I looked even better. Although that soon disappeared on the 3rd day and the heavy drinking and rubbish food started having an effect. I would eat twice daily usually a big 3 course dinner then at 3am drunk get a takeaway of about 2000-3000 calories I would eat back in my hotel room. I actually missed my clean eating so it's good to be back and in some sort of routine now.

I trained a few times when away. Even on the drinking trip to Ireland I went the hotel gym 2 afternoons and trained fairly high volume (90 mins) each time. 

Earlier I trained for the 1st time since being home and it felt great. This week is just going to be random training and earlier I done chest, tri-ceps, abs and finished with light weight leg extensions. I am eating fairly clean this week but not worrying about macros (carbs). It's what I like to do when getting back into a strict routine to ease into things. So plenty of cottage cheese, fruit, cereal, lean protein, rice etc. I did have a full English breakfast pre workout though 

I was planning to bulk on trt but I am in two minds and may cut up even more. I am thinking low carb, mod fat and mod-high protein then when lean transition to a mod carb/protein and low fat diet to get shredded. That set up definitely works best for me and I look much better/fuller with carbs in there. I will decide this week what I am going to do.

Regardless if I try to get leaner or bigger I will be on 200mg test per week. I usually cruise on 150mg test e/c or 20mg per day but I am going to add more this time. It's still not really high but higher than my usual cruise. I will also play about with some things that don't effect sex hormones such as lr3, hgh and peps. Before I went away I injected 1ml Geno test300 after not being on any and the sex drive was ridiculous. I was really bad so it just shows you the powerful effect test can have especially in a deprived state. Interesting my left nipple also went puffy from that shot but has since disappeared. Last night I dosed 100mg test e and will dose that every Mon and Thurs as I can't be bothered doing smaller daily shots this time round. I will take 1 aromasin tab with each test shot so 2 per week. In a few weeks I will likely drop the aromasin but will see what my bloodwork shows.


----------



## Elvia1023

I was in 2 minds about going the gym tonight but ended up going late and happy I did now. I figured train eod but as I went tonight I definitely will have 2moro off. The next week or so is just all random and getting back into things and basically doing whatever I want. Yesterday and today was high volume though. I did go too heavy (failed on 6 reps) on chest presses yesterday but will stop that until I start a new training cycle soon. The volume was high simply because that's what I felt like doing and no real thought just listening to my mind/body. Although I did want to burn lot's of calories as well just to help lose the holiday bloat 

I will be going back to basic progressive lifting and 1 hour max workouts but my body needs some time first. It's nice to just be on trt and 2 injections per week. The other night I thought I need to do my injection then realized I had on Mon so it was a nice feeling. I like ed injections of 20mg for cruises but sometimes I just want to do as few injections as possible whilst keeping blood levels relatively stable. I am also off synthetine for a short time again just to have a break from injections. I will restart synthetine in a few weeks though as it helps me so much. 

As I mentioned high volume and many sets and my back/bi-ceps workout consisted of:

Flat Bench DB Straight Arm Pullovers. 
Smith Machine Inverted Rows.
Seated Cable Rows with different handles.
Pull Ups supersetted with Assisted Pull Ups.
Barbell Rows using a flat bench on 2 Reebok Steppers
Smith Machine Upright Rows
Seated Bent Over DB Rear Delt Raises
Standing Rear Delt Cable Flyes
Machine Preacher Curl

It was a mixture between light, moderate and heavy weights but nothing over the top as I am saving that for a few weeks time. Although I honestly done about 55-60 sets 

Post workout I had shrimp, tuna and red peppers in my own spice mix with lemon rice. I had cooked the shrimp and it's only 20g protein so opened a can of tuna I have had in the cupboard for months and added that in. It doesn't look really nice but the taste was great. Next meal will be steak and sweet potatoes.







This was my pre workout treat the other day too. A full English breakfast


----------



## Elvia1023

Things are good. My hormones seem to be balancing out and I will be carrying on with 100mg test e twice weekly for my cruise. I had 2 days off from the gym but I just trained hamstrings for the first time in over a month. It felt so good to get a pump in them even though I kept the weight light and done higher reps. My knee is still not 100% but it's getting there. For the next week I will be doing 1 upper body and 1 lower body muscle each workout. I think that's a good plan so not too much for my knees to take in one day. Earlier was shoulders and hamstrings and overall high volume...

Warm up with DB's
Tri-set of Standing Barbell behind the neck Shoulder Presses, Barbell Upright Rows and Standing Barbell Shoulder Presses. 5 sets of 45-30 reps (15-10 reps of each). I started with the bar and moved up 5kg a side each set so finished with 1 plate a side.
Standing 20kg Plate Front Raise... 1 set of 20 slow reps.
Standing DB Lateral Raises rotated with Bent Arm Lateral Raises (so much heavier)... 4 sets of each using 15-10 reps. Not a superset as I had about 20 secs rest between sets for these. I went up to 27.5kg db's for these.
EZ Bar Front Raises... 1 set of 15 reps.
Machine Seated Shoulder Press... 4 sets of 20 reps. Last set I got 18 reps so complete failure.
Lying Leg Curls... 5 sets of 20 reps going up in weight every set (all light weight but squeezing every rep).
Seated Leg Curl... 5 sets of 20 reps going up in weight every set (all light weight but squeezing every rep). Finished with 1 static hold set for approx 20 secs.
Abs for 10 mins.

Very hard workout but purposely using lighter weight. If I fail it usually around the 15-20 rep range. Gonna carry this on for another week or 2 then have a few days off before starting a new training cycle.

I was in 2 minds of what to do diet wise. I wanted to carry on leaning out but I would be best leaving that as I will only be on 200mg test weekly. Obviously I can still get ripped with any or no aas. But thinking about timing etc and my new training I realized it's best to "lean bulk" over the next few months. So 95% clean food and just consistency in all areas. So I maintain and hopefully grow on these low doses without overdoing things (staying relatively lean). Then when I blast again it will be full on cutting and trying to get shredded utilzing some traditional fat burners which I never did last time. My main aim is to get my body accustomed to more calories so when I start I am lean but still eating a lot which is very possible when manuiplating training and diet so it suits my body. That way I can start dieting on high calories and plenty of carbs so I don't have to be as extreme as last time. Plus I will have plenty of time to do things next time round.

I have having some time off synthergine as I do that with all supplements regardless how good they are. However I have noticed my eyes are much duller and less white so I will be restarting it soon. I am currently taking choline and inositol but it definitely doesn't have the same effect. I bought them in the UK as I was travelling to Ireland and planned to drink and I figured they would help. I will restart synthergine once the c&i tabs run out in about 1 week. I am consuming nothing toxic so my health should only improve over the next few months.


----------



## Concreteguy

Elvia1023 said:


> I have had 2 great workouts recently. More of the same and supersetting most movements. Although I did add a few other things too. I have been dieting and it's going well but by no means am I 100% with things. I eat healthy most of the time but still have cheats and they are not planned usually when I am out. Obviously if I ever competed I wouldn't do that. I just enjoy life but I have been extra strict recently.
> 
> I would like to think I am very good at manipulating my body in the short term. I done that recently but nothing was exact. Obviously upping water intake ideally needs to be done over a long period but I done it over 2 days  I am done a min carb load but it wasn't like I was very depleated as I even had a pizza the other night  I also decided to stay up and watch the Olympia and didn't end up going to bed until 12 in the afternoon  I ate a high carb, fat and sodium meal before going to bed and woke up very lean, dry and tight. So my little plan worked wonders in 2 days. My gf was out though so I had to wait about 4 hours for her to get back. In that time I had prawns with rice, English muffins with jam and honey and some dates.
> 
> I had 2 used bottles of synthelator left and I thought about 6ml but it turned out to be 3ml. I dosed that and also 3ml synthetine plus one serving as full as fuck. I never bothered shaving my legs but they are lean but the fact I can't tense my right leg meant I just left them out this time. I hope these turn out good on the comp as I am happy with them.
> 
> I am 6ft 2. My aim now is a classic physique type of look with a smaller waist and some size but not too big that it impacts my health too much. I am having a break now but in the future will get much tighter than this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> up load pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> up load pictures



This is the first time your chest has really started to look full to me. It always looked OK before, but this pic looks like your moving to the next level. The front delt tie ins look great too. Good job!

  CG


----------



## Elvia1023

Concreteguy said:


> This is the first time your chest has really started to look full to me. It always looked OK before, but this pic looks like your moving to the next level. The front delt tie ins look great too. Good job!
> 
> CG



Thank you matey. I definitely think my chest has improved a lot over the last year so I am happy you noticed.


----------



## Elvia1023

Training has been good. If I fail it's usually in the 15-20 rep range at the moment. Tonight was a high volume back workout with calves at the end. When training back I usually start at the top and work downwards mainly so by the time I do lower back it is very warmed up and ready. I am just having fun now and doing what I want but will swop over to much lower volume and heavier weights soon...

Barbell Shrugs... 6 sets of 20-15 reps going up in weight every set.
20kg plate shrugs... 1 set of 50 reps with a big squeeze on every rep.
Incline Bench Rear Delt Flyes... 2 light sets of 20 and 15 reps.
Bent Over Rear Delt Flyes... 1 set of 15 reps.
Machine Reverse Delt Flyes... 4 sets of 15 reps going up in weight every set.
Standing Rope Face Pulls... 4 sets of 15 reps going up in weight every set.
Pull Ups supersetted with Assisted Pull Ups... 2 sets to failure for both.
Lat Pulldown Machine (Reverse)... 2 sets of 15 reps going up in weight.
Barbell Row using flat bench and 2 Reebok steppers... 5 sets of 15 slow and controlled reps going up to 2 plates a side.
Smith Machine Rows... 4 sets of 15 slow and controlled reps going up to 2 plates a side.
Machine High Row... 1 set of 15 reps.
Seated Cable Rows... 1 set of 25 reps.
Barbell Deadlift... 1 set of 20 reps.
Lower Back Extensions... 1 set of 20 reps.
Tri-set of seated calf raises, horizontal leg press calf presses and standing calf raises. 5 tri-sets of 60 reps (20 reps for each movement).
Back stretches and Foam Rolling.

As my gym is fairly limited I have to be quite inventive sometimes. A good example is my calf tri-set. I done the seated calf raises sat in the lying leg curl machine. I used the full weight rack and a Reebok stepper to give me a Platform and they felt great. For the standing calf raises I like to use the ab crunch machine as it has a great elevated platform. I would randomly change my foot position on each movement so it could be feet close, medium, wide or duck feet for each movement. 

I will be starting my syntherol arm log very soon. I need to order some healing peps just to aid overall recovery and strengthen any weak areas. I plan to start my Bio-Peptide LR3 on Monday so looking forward to that too. I will order more peps and add them in to give me a boost whilst I cruise.

I did add in 2iu somastim hgh the other night. Even at 2iu pre bed I have been tired but I plan to keep it in for 3 weeks to see if the fatigue improves. I am ok it's just I struggle to get up and I have been falling asleep every evening. It's crazy even such a small dose does this to me but it's the same with all gh products. I slept a lot last night and then fell alseep at 8-9pm  I took my pre workout to give me a big boost for the above workout. I am feeling good and definitely won't be upping that 2iu as it makes me too unproductive.


----------



## Elvia1023

Things are good. I trained shoulders and hamstrings yesterday and chest and quads today. I got carried away and done 2 1/2 plates a side on barbell shoulder press for low reps. I carried that on today with 3 plate a side flat and decline bench press. I only got 7 reps with the flat press and that's far too low for this time. It felt good but I might hold off on the all out assault on my body for another 2 weeks. I will try and stay sensible for another 2 weeks but the strong pre workouts don't help matters!

I was also pleased with my knee doing quads. I done about 7 sets of 20 rep leg extensions going up in weight every set. I didn't go heavy but my max weight was about 1/2 of the rack. Then I supersetted DB Squats for 20 reps with Horizontal Leg Press for 20 reps for 5 sets. So it was a fair bit of volume and my knee is fine. It's pretty much recovered I just don't want to take any major risks.  

Another reason holding off with the bigger weights are my joints have been dry recently but are getting much better. Whenever I drop my doses way down or come completely off the first thing I notice are my joints drying out. I have felt all of them but my hips have been the worst by far. I felt like a 90 year old man last week and could feel my hips every step. I can tell my body is normalizing again so they have gotten better but it's still too soon to be pounding the weights consistently so I will hold off for a bit longer.

My fatigue is ok on the 2iu hgh so I am happy and going to keep it at this dose. Last night I injected it into my knee and will carry on doing that. I plan to order healing peps but waiting to see how good the bio-peptide lr3 is first. Reason being I will order various peps and if it is any good I may just get most of them in that brand. If not I will pick between the other brands they sell which includes the Nouveaux I used last month. Someone did pm me stating he has used it and it was good at I think 40mcg so it sounds promising. 

Post workout I ate shrimp, peppers and pineapple in a pineapple, chill and paprika sauce with coconut rice.


----------



## Elvia1023

From tomorrow my diet will be 99% clean as I have had my little break. I have been eating mostly clean anyway but today was probably my worst day of eating ever  Not due to the amount but just the pattern and well them me explain. As it was Sunday I slept in but on hgh sleeping in is on a whole new level. Guys should know I go to bed very late and work mainly evenings but I woke up at 4pm  My gf said do you want to get pizza and I didn't really but said ok. So we shared an extra large pizza, chicken starter and cookies from Dominos. The starter wasn't big but I had about 7 pieces from wings, nuggets etc. My gf had 3 slice of pizza and I had 6 and that left 3. I had 2 cookies leaving her one. That was that then at 9pm I ate the 3 remaining slices of pizza. I then decided to go the gym and had a spoon of cashew butter pre workout and that was it. I got back after midnight so that is what I ate in the day 

I trained back and done quite a lot. I kept t-bar rows to just 3 plates but done a few sets of 20 reps. On machines I went heavier for 15 reps. Pull Ups to failure supsersetted with assisted pull ups to failure. I have been doing one upper and one lower each day and had planned to do calves but left it. I have been training every day and my knee needs a break. I figured I would do a miscellaneous day 2moro of calves, hips and abs.

Tonight I started my Bio-Peptide IGF-1-LR3 pre workout. I figured I might as well as I need to know how good it is. I will be ordering more peps soon and the Nouveaux are much more expensive so I would rather pay less so figured if this is good get more as they are a 1/3rd of the price. I may get some nouveaux and some bio-peptide after using it tonight.

I decided to go the gym last minute and so mixed the 1mg vial with 2ml bac water and injected 20 mins later. I dosed about 0.15ml so 75mcg LR3 and just put it in my stomach. I felt this one but it was a mild feeling especially compared to Nouveaux. It's hard to tell without testing but I felt a definite drop in blood glucose. Again hard to judge but all I can say is I felt so much fuller all over tonight and the pumps were great. I definitely felt the difference but will need to use it more to better access.

The above adds to my LR3 usage which is interesting. Basically in the past some brands were tested and most were high purity lr3 so it's definitely available on the ug market. However it's strange to me how each as had different effects. Common sense would suggest lr3 wasn't in the vials but the results have been amazing and not similar to other peptides. I will explain below:

Superior's LR3 gave me amazing and fast results at 200mcg eod. However I felt no drop in blood glucose at all. The pumps were amazing and I was made up with it the 3 occasions I used it. One of the best things I have used and well I decided to run lr3 again recently.

Magnus LR3 (recent) was decent but nothing spectacular. That was the same in regards to no initial side effects such as a big drop in BG.

Nouveaux LR3 (recent)... amazing results maybe even better than Superiors but a massive drop in blood glucose. I couldn't stay awake post injection. I had to lower the dose as this was far too strong. I am happy I only done 160mcg (I think) first time as it was a huge drop. I quickly went down to approx 100mcg and even at that dose it was super strong.

Bio-Peptide LR3... I need more time to access it but felt a drop in BG but it was much milder. Although I have only used 75mcg sub-q so far.

It's just strange to me how the Nouveaux treated me that way and obviously that is a major common side effect from LR3. Whereas Superiors at 200mcg never done that so I can't help but think was that LR3. My gut tells me yes has all their stuff was gtg and the testing in the past. Again my results were amazing on Superiors but the lack of drop in BG confuses me. I know people who have used other good brands of lr3 and it varies. How can one cause no initial side effects and the other be so strong if they have the same thing in those vials. 

I am just thinking out loud and have theories but it could be anything.


----------



## Elvia1023

Tonight I trained calves, ab/adductors, arms and abs so a bit of a miscellanous day. Calves were horizontal leg press supersetted with standing calf raises. I started with 20 rep sets (about 5 sets) and for the last 2 sets done 40 reps on the hoz leg press. Then the full weight rack on the lying leg curl machine to perform seated calf raises using a reebox stepper for approx 5 sets. Ab/adductors were 5 sets of each and supersetted. Arms some high reps to warm up then some heavier standing ez bar tri-cep extensions and heavy preacher machine curls. Abs were mainly rope crunches and quite a few sets.

Tonight I dosed 75mcg LR3 in each calf so double the dose of yesterday. I am going to stick with this dose as I feel 150mcg is a nice amount. I felt the drop in blood glucose much more tonight. Definitely not as strong as Nouveaux but I did get tired etc. Just before I had some whey protein and a piece of toast with peanut butter. Intra workout I had a shake consisting of 60g vitargo, aminos, creatine, taurine, citrulline malate and beta alanine. Post workout I had one of my favs... shrimp, pineapple, peppers and coconut rice. My last meal was crayfish, mango and coconut rice 

Going forward I plan to carry on with the lr3 pre workout and the hgh pre bed. However for my 2nd vial of lr3 I will be swopping the order. I will take hgh at 2iu and add 6iu humalog pre workout and pre bed the lr3.


----------



## Elvia1023

I ended up leaving the gym last night but was able to go earlier today. I trained chest and quads and it felt great. I am starting to lift heavier and it feels good. I do plenty of warm up sets starting with high reps then move down to approx 5 reps just to get used to the added weight whilst not using too much energy. I didn't go to full failure on legs for obvious reasons but still went up to the full weight rack on the horizontal leg press. My workout looked liked...

Warm up with db's

Incline (slight) Smith Presses... 7 warm up sets and 1 working drop set of 7, 10 and 8 reps. The 8 were with just 1 plate but 10 sec positives and 10 sec negatives.
Incline (slight) DB Flyes... 3 warm up sets and 1 working set of 11 reps.
Machine Wide Grip Presses... 3 warm up sets and 1 working set of 10 reps.
Leg Extensions... 8 sets of slow 20 reps going up in weight every set.
Horizontal Leg Press... 7 sets of 20-15 slow reps going up in weight every set.
Kettlebell Squats... 1 set to failure.
Back and Leg Stretches.

Pre workout I dosed 75mcg LR3 in each pec and experienced a big drop in blood glucose. After dosing LR3 I had a piece of toast with peanut butter and sliced banana plus 30g protein from synthepure with water. Intra workout was the usual (aminos, 60g vitargo etc) and the same for post workout (shrimp, pineapple and lemon rice).

On this cruise I am definitely going to play about with lr3, des, slin and hgh as previous stated. I just decided let's just go for it and grow on minimal aas doses whilst adding all these other elements. Therefore when I start to cut again next year I am in a good position as I am bigger and in many ways more sensitive to aas. Then I will add one thing in at a time and do things properly.

2moro I will add in 4iu humalog with my 150mcg lr3 pre workout. I will be starting my syntherol arm log too. All in all I am feeling good about things. The syntherol and the other stuff is great as it will give me something to look forward to. Being blunt if I were to just do my normal cruise of 150mg (now I am doing 200mg) it would be a bit boring as sure I would be 100% but realistically the best you can hope for is maintaining. 

On 200mg test sure you can grow lot's but get much softer in the process. I do this for fun and like to see fast changes so my arm log will give me that. The other stuff will only add to things so hopefully I can make great changes even without all the aas I usually "bulk" on.


----------



## Elvia1023

I was thinking about starting a new training split but I may just carry on training in some what of an order but with certain things changing constantly as I listen to my body. I am enjoying doing one upper and one lower body part in each session though. Although to ensure I train most things twice weekly (roughly)  I may add in more parts each day and drastically cut the volume of each. That way I won't have to train 6 days per week to have everything trained twice. That way I just have 3 exercises per body part so 9 per session. Regardless I will decide over the next few days but I am enjoying training and it's always intense regardless how I put things together.

Earlier I trained shoulders and hamstrings and have started a more basic approach using warm up sets to focus on that 1 working set to complete failure. I am extra careful with my shoulders and chest and warm them up over many sets. In fact when I always write warm up with db's every day it is mainly shoulder and chest movements. I now start with high reps and very light weight and as I move up I tend to do 5 rep sets just to get used to the weight without using up too much energy. Then for my final set I simply do as many as possible. My workout looked like...

Warm up with db's
Behind the neck Smith Shoulder Presses... 8 warm up sets (20-5 reps) and 1 working drop set of 7 and 14 reps.
Smith Shoulder Press... 2 warm up sets and 1 working drop set of 8 and 13 reps.
DB Front Raises (1 db held with both arms)... 3 hard warm up sets and 1 working set of 12 reps (40kg db).
DB Lateral Raises... 2 warm up sets and 1 working drop set of 12 and 15 reps.
Lying Leg Curls... 7 sets of 20-10 reps going up in weight every set.
Seated Leg Curls... 5 sets of 15-8 reps going up in weight every set. I finished with a static hold set to complete failure.
Kettlebell Stiff Leg Deadlift... 1 set to failure with pauses at the bottom of every rep.
Back and Leg Stretches and Rubble Rolling.

The HGH has definitely put water on me but not a huge amount. I have softened up but feeling pretty good. I will start experimenting with a few things but more on that later. I will start my syntherol arm log on the weekend. 

Almost forgot I did start humalog today at about 5iu. It felt great and I noticed the difference in my fullness/pumps whilst training. I will carry that on in combination with lr3 pre workout.

One thing I have noticed is my vascularity has gone down which is to be expected. I also stopped synthetine so that will be a big factor in that. I haven't taken tadalafil in ages either. I have some on the way and going to start dosing tadalafil eod and that should make a huge difference. It's a great drug especially for bodybuilding (pumps, vascularity, blood flow, blood pressure, sex etc).


----------



## squatster

Great log man
Wow


----------



## Elvia1023

squatster said:


> Great log man
> Wow



Thank you. It started with gaining that size which I did but I had a complete change of mind. My original plan was to hold the size for a very long time but I decided to cut up and not try and be big again. As you know your mind plays tricks on you though and those thoughts of getting huge come back  I decided to start a new log so things weren't so cluttered. I should have posted the link but it's on this page so check it out if you want. I always like when people post and offer support. Here is the link I should have posted weeks back...

http://www.anasci.org/vB/anabolic-science-forum/41894-syntherol-arm-log-trt.html


----------



## Kafka82

Hello 

So is it in your view IGF1 worth the investment? At the average price of £100 for 1mg for a good product  is not just cheaper running gh ?


----------



## FastBunny

Thanks for taking the time and following through this log is fantastic! Great job bro!


----------



## suppdude

Hope the back injury is healing up fast


----------



## Elvia1023

Kafka82 said:


> Hello
> 
> So is it in your view IGF1 worth the investment? At the average price of £100 for 1mg for a good product  is not just cheaper running gh ?



Sorry about the late reply. This is actually my old log but thanks for bumping it. I think igf-1 lr3 is a fantastic investment. Although you don't have to pay anywhere near that price for it. One of the decent ones I used cost me next to nothing. But sure a decent product will cost more but still less than half what you stated.



FastBunny said:


> Thanks for taking the time and following through this log is fantastic! Great job bro!



Thank you.



suppdude said:


> Hope the back injury is healing up fast



Hi matey, good to hear from you. This is actually my old log but I looked back a few pages... memories  My back is feeling good. It's still not 100% but I have been training hard. Just machine work though so I don't lift any heavy db's or anything like that. All plate loaded machines. I haven't trained hamstrings yet but will do a light workout soon. I have done 1 quad workout. Trained calves a few times but just seated raises and nothing standing just to be safe. Mainly upper body this week on machines. Tonight I went to failure on chest presses for 7 reps for example.

I have also come off and was on hcg at 1000iu eod. Now I am on nolva and clomid but dropping the clomid as it makes me feel off. I found them in the cupboard so thought just do 50mg per day. Not coming off for awhile but I just like my body to come off even if it's just for a few weeks (it's more of a mental thing). 

I will start a new log soon and expect some good things. My bulking didn't go to plan due to the injury and I have just relaxed things. Very annoying as I was going great. But this summer I am just gonna get shredded and diet properly and looking forward to it. 

How have you been? Any plans for the summer?


----------



## Elvia1023

I plan to do a new thread but I figured I would update here just to let people know how things have been. It's been very frustrating and it basically goes I was bulking and the gains started really coming on and things were getting better and better. Then I injure my back a few months back and it's been very annoying ever since.

I have been in a lot of pain and at first could not get out of bed. I decided to just chill and started eating like a normal person. I also come off all gear so no trt (done a mini pct). I would have 1 meal and 2-3 snacks some days plus the snacks didn't have bodybuilding in mind and could just be all carbs. Some days I was probably taking in 50-100g protein.

I maintained really well which surprised me a little due to the lack of food. But I did start training again and hard but keeping to machines and always being supported by a bench. I will admit I can overdo it at times and going the gym when you can barely put your shoes on is probably not a good idea.

Anyway things starting getting better and my diet was good but it is never bad for long as I generally eat clean a part from some cereal. Then one day I had pre workout in me and decided to do some heavy db shrugs. I am just guessing it was that as I was fine and got home and went to bed feeling good. Then I wake up and I can't move again so back to square one. I had about 10 days out of the gym. I have been off gear the entire time.

Then I started 50mg test p the other day so I wasn't off that long. I ordered needles but they have got lost so I have no slin pins. I decided to add a little tren a in the other night. I go to bed and 1 hour later wake up nearly having a panic attack. Goes to show what tren can do to me if I am not exact with dosing. I had to use a regular syringe and estimated 20mg but it must have been a bit more. Anyway I have since used some old slin pins and been dosing 20mg and up to 25mg with no issues. I will do approx 28mg tonight and that is with 50mg test p.

I have been training hard but my back is still not right so having plenty of rest days and hoping it starts getting better. I done 4 plates a side on smith presses the other day so I am pushing it when I can. Earlier I trained legs and just went for pump due to my lower back but it felt great. I will probably have tomorrow off then train shoulders and tri-ceps the next day. 

I have had an issue with my left bi-cep tendon for months. I started collagen recently and that has definitely helped. I will also be adding in some healing peps soon hoping they sort me out. My plan is to go up to 50mg tren a per day over time. Then add var in at 20mg and move up over the weeks. As my cycle is pretty tame I may up the avar to 80mg as it's one thing I can up without any issues. Although last time 40mg avar was plenty for me but I want to get ripped this summer. Expect some good things and I am upping my protein to the highest I have ever had. I am drinking EAA's all through the day now. 

I am surprised how decent (for me) I am looking after all of this but I have pushed the training whenever I could. I had hoped to increase food over time gaining lot's of good size whilst increasing my metabolism etc then coming down slowly but it hasn't gone to plan. Not ideal to start dieting after I have barely ate for weeks but things are going well and I plan to up things slowly over the summer months. I don't care too much about size as just went to get freaky looking. Gonna keep the drugs simple with test, tren and avar. Can't do higher test or tren. Can't be bothered with things like npp, mast or primo so a nice simple stack. Tren is all I need to maintain muscle as I get leaner and avar is my fav oral and the combo can be incredible.

Soon I will be adding in 3ml synthetine and 2ml syntheselen pre workout as well. No slin, hgh or mk-677 but I will be adding in high dosed LR3 eod later on. That will be added post workout eod with 100-200g carbs. Carbs will be limited (for me) the rest of the time but still 200g or over every day (excluding lr3 meal).


----------



## Viking

Sorry to hear about your back. What collagen have you started?


----------



## Elvia1023

Viking said:


> Sorry to hear about your back. What collagen have you started?



Thanks. Now I am using Neocell Collagen + C Pomegranate liquid. It tastes so good. I think it is 4000mg collagen plus a fruit blend per serving. Last time I used a powder but glad I picked this one. I have noticed my tendon issue is a bit better since starting it. Gonna keep it in so I will get a few more bottles to see what it does over a few months. 

I will post more in here soon. My back has not been good but I am getting on with it. I trained tonight but mainly stayed on machines but still pushed it very hard. That included a drop set on flat bench. Started with 3 plates and failed then done 5 dead stop presses with extra slow négatives. Then done the same for 2 plates then 1 plate.

For hammer strength machine presses I done something similar. 5 reps with wide grip then 5 reps with narrow grip. Then take 1 plate off and do the same so 5 and 5. Then again. Then when I got down to 1 plate a side I done 5 reps with my right arm holding the weight in the stretched position with my left. Then the opposite so 5 reps with my left arm with my right holding the weight in the stretched position. Then 4,4,3,3,2,2,1,1 then 5 reps with both arms but I had pretty much failed at 4 and trhe last was a pathetic partial rep 

I also done some pec deck and incline bench db flyes. I didn't want to use heavy db's due to my lower back but went up to I think 50 or 60 pounds and done 15 slow reps then 1 static hold for about 20 secs to finish. I also done one set of bodyweight dips to failure as well. 

Then some tri-ceps (about 15 sets) which consisted of lying down ez bar tri-cep extensions. I would fail then to 5 dead stop reps with extra slow negatives. I also done some fairly heavy lying down db extensions at 60 pounds. Plus some extensions using different grips in between the other exercises. My workout was fast paced and I pretty much only rested when I was doing the heavier sets. I finished with some back and leg stretches.

As posted above this is a very old thread but just adding to it. My mate actually sent me a pic from ages ago from when we went out. I don't have many pics of me with other people so figured I would post. I think I am about 255 in this pic at 6ft 2 and fairly lean but holding water... about 10 pounds in my head


----------



## Elvia1023

Things are dare I say good. My back feels bad but better and I have been training hard but being careful at the same time. I tend to be in most pain after sleeping and it seems to tighten up. Whereas after a few hours of being up it loosens up a bit. Although sometimes it's just plain bad and I just have to take it easy.

 Anyway the changes I have made in the last week have been amazing. I am up to 32mg tren a per day now. The test is the same and won't be changing ever. I will just up the tren gradually and see how I am. My diet is far from perfect but I am not eating too much and very high protein so I am changing fast. 

 From tomorrow I start a new diet which is essentially 5 meals of beef/chicken/shrimp/turkey with approx 40g carbs. That could be from salad with berries or a small amount of rice but very low carbs for me. My diet will be very basic and I will mainly use supps and oils (olive, argan, coconut) for my fats. I will throw in half an avocado per day. I have fish and krill oil and also Animal omega.

 In the future when I get igf-1 lr3 I will start high dosing it a few times per week. I will do that approx 2 hours post workout and after that inj I will consume a very high carb/cheat meal. It will probably be chicken drizzled in honey with basmati rice and then a giant bowl of cereal such as rice/choco krispies with milk (especially 120g+ carbs). I will only take the lr3 after I train. So my carbs are going to be approx 200g on normal days and 400g on lr3 days.

training will be 4-6 days per week with every body part being hit twice per week. Generally one heavy day and one lighter day but nothign is set in stone as I go on what my body tells me. Basically just like it's been over the last few months but it will vary as I will be implementing high rep training and supersets more. 

When I get avar I will add that in as well. Plus I will be adding in 3ml Synthetine and 2ml Syntheselen pre workout to maximize fat burning.


----------



## Elvia1023

I am limited when training due to my lower back so I have been avoiding heavy free weights recently. Mainly kept to machines and I am always aware of my lower back. Truth be told I have took plenty of risks and probably overdone things but I am feeling better.

I just trained calves, chest and tri-ceps. Today was very basic and heavy. I am training calves more now so approx 3 times per week. I done very high reps the other day so today was all very basic and as heavy as possible. I plan to train legs 2moro so I kept calves to just seated calf raises and not too many sets. I worked up the weight until 10 good reps was a struggle. Instead of adding more weight I used the same weight but utilized low rest periods and performed 3 quick sets. After warming up my chest using light db's and a few machines I went heavy on flat barbell press. I got up to 3.5 plates a side then done a drop set. When I got down to 2.5 plates I started using dead stop presses after failing on normal presses. I ended up with 1 plate a side and that destroyed me as I done about 15 reps then 10 dead stop presses. I finished with very heavy incline hammer presses with a max weight for 6 reps. Then one set of db flyes with a static hold.

The other day when I trained legs and delts I opted for something very different. Basically 3 sets of 50 reps on seated calf raises, 2 sets of 50 reps on standing calf raises and 2 sets of 50 reps on machine tibialis raises. Then for quads it was 6 sets of 50 rep unilateral leg extensions and about 5 sets of 15 rep leg presses. This was one of the most painful workouts for a long time for me. I don't want to go heavy for many leg movements due to my lower back so utilized this approach for something different and I recommend it to everyone. I can do the full weight rack of leg extensions for 50 reps but those are crazy fast paced reps. I used tiny weights for this but kept the pace slow and squeezed on every rep. I felt like failing at 20 reps even with light weight so by 50 I was in agony. I don't usually like do do upper body after legs but finished with some delts and mainly laterals and front raises. Ended with the full weight rack on machine lateral raises for controlled reps with a 10 sec pause at the top at the end. Front raises were done on the seated cable row machine and the tension is crazy so I can't lift my arms up after those. I just done 3 sets of 15-10 reps and can push it as my back feels safe as I am lying down on the pad.

All my hamstring work recently has been light weight pump sets due to my lower back. I did go up to the middle of the rack a couple of times but feel safer staying light weight and just rotating legs with no rest between any sets.

I am feeling good as I am getting leaner by the day and I have only just began but I do have a lot of catching up to do. One of the annoying things about my back is I really wanted to push my ab training. I haven't been able to train them properly for 2 months but did some bodyweight stuff earlier... I hope I can move in the morning


----------



## Bakunin

Wow your a bigboy , as am I(6"3) and you really cant respect your size in pics unless standing next to someone!!

You mentioned Anavar, its one of the few that I havent tried yet but am considering for my next cycle. Why do you like it so much.


----------



## Elvia1023

Bakunin said:


> Wow your a bigboy , as am I(6"3) and you really cant respect your size in pics unless standing next to someone!!
> 
> You mentioned Anavar, its one of the few that I havent tried yet but am considering for my next cycle. Why do you like it so much.



Thank you. It's very true. Very short guys can look freaky in pics alone but stand them next to someone big and tall and it looks very different. Although bodybuilding is a short man's sport and my genetics are terrible for it. It is mad though how I can look in pics alone compared to stood next to other people.

Anavar makes me harder and more vascular and simply look much better. It doesn't fill you up with water and give big size but the when combined with everything else (training, carbs, water etc) you will look bigger, fuller and tighter. If you're already lean have some avar with things like 10mg cialis and 6g l-citrilline and your physique comes to life.


----------



## Elvia1023

Today was meant to be an off day but I ended up training and glad I did now. My back seems to be getting better as well. I have been stretching it out after every training session. For me I looked freaky when training so looking forward to the next few months because I have just started. My gf has joined my gym so I can get her to take some pics over the summer. My physique comes to life when training and my shoulders and arms may have looked their best ever before. Hopefully the pics I post over the next few weeks show what I mean. I destroyed my shoulders and tri-ceps with a mixture of weights. I did shoulder press 2.5 plates a side for 10 controlled reps in a superset of 3 movements. My rear delts have really improved this year so I will just continue with what I am doing.

 I forgot to post details of my diet the other day. As I posted it's very simple and essentially 5 meals of beef/chicken/shrimp/turkey with approx 40g carbs. I forgot to mention something very important and the fact I also drink as much protein as I want on top of those meals. That has been about 10 scoops of eaa's and 1 big whey (50-100g) shake most days. Some of those eaa's are taken intra with approx 50g carbs as well. So it was a big detail to miss out and very important.

 It's not like I am competing so I am never 100% and I add things in but my meals will pretty much be that. You won't have me having pizza or crap like that. Generally my macros will be what I posted for every meal. But an example is today I drank 1 litre of coconut water which was about 40g sugar. I also had watermelon and black cherries for my carbs for 3 meals. Post workout about 1kg of watermelon which is about 60g sugar. It is hot here and I eat a lot of watermelon during the summer. Most days I will have those 5 meals with approx 1kg watermelon extra and that's it. For me it's more than enough for me to get shredded. Obviously if I want to take it to that next level over time I can be more strict but right now I am pretty much improving daily.

Today I added 25mg proviron and 20mg avar. I didn't think my pack had avar in so was made up to see it in there. I will stay at the same doses then up the avar to 40mg in a few days and go from there. Today I also dosed 2ml Synthetine and 1 ml Syntheselen pre workout.


----------



## Bakunin

Thank you for the answer mate!

I always read your thread on prom too, I just dont have much time on my hands because of work so I dont post much.

Please keep it up!

I need to get my wife to order some more geno goodies as at times gear can be hard to get here, well quality gear that is


----------



## Elvia1023

Bakunin said:


> Thank you for the answer mate!
> 
> I always read your thread on prom too, I just dont have much time on my hands because of work so I dont post much.
> 
> Please keep it up!
> 
> I need to get my wife to order some more geno goodies as at times gear can be hard to get here, well quality gear that is



Thank you. I am going to go for it this summer. I just need to keep myself in check as I have minimal will power  I enjoy life and always eat healthy 95% of the time but I am not one for eating plans  Today I replaced 2 chicken meals with oat meals but kept them small so the macros weren't much different. I know even by making changes like that and the odd treat I can reach my goals easily. Once I get into routine everything will be much easier for me. If you ever need anything just let me know.


----------



## Elvia1023

Since I upped the tren to 30mg+ over the last week or so I have been getting night sweats. I am waking up with my pillow drenched and it smells like vinegar  Anyone else get that? Literally vinegar and strong and only happens on tren.

My back has been getting better and better. But last night I had a long sleep and woke up and it's been so tight all day. I just have to keep doing what I am doing and it will get better. My healing peps will be here soon so hopefully they help matters. I also use voltaren 2% gel which definitely helps with the inflammation.


----------



## montego

Elvia1023 said:


> Since I upped the tren to 30mg+ over the last week or so I have been getting night sweats. I am waking up with my pillow drenched and it smells like vinegar  Anyone else get that? Literally vinegar and strong and only happens on tren.
> 
> My back has been getting better and better. But last night I had a long sleep and woke up and it's been so tight all day. I just have to keep doing what I am doing and it will get better. My healing peps will be here soon so hopefully they help matters. I also use voltaren 2% gel which definitely helps with the inflammation.


My side of the bed looks like it's been slept on by homeless people for the last 2 years.

Dingy brown gross stain from night sweats. I tried mattress protectors but every one I've tried just made a puddle of sweat I would roll around in on top of being even hotter.

And yes, the smell is rank. I wash my sheets, pillow cases and blankets every day or it's unbearable and my wife starts bitchin. That's on any 19nor though, not just tren.


----------



## striffe

I recommend having a fan on when you are sleeping. I get the same on tren or dnp.


----------



## Elvia1023

I haven't updated in a while but lot's to mention. Firstly my back is still fucked but working around it. I have been getting bad sciatica pain. If I sit down for a while when I stand up I get shooting pain down my right leg and I can't physically walk for a few minutes. I am staying positive and do think it will get better I just hope there is no permanent damage.

My hormones are still the same but I have just added BPC-157 and TB-500 hoping they can help my recovery. I have also added CJCJ-DAC and injected 2.5mg the other day. I will dose it at 5mg (2.5 x 2)for the next 6 weeks. My aas is still at 50mg test p, 40mg tren a, 25mg proviron and 20mg avar per day with 250mg (125 x 2) test c per week. Although I will be upping the avar to 40mg 2moro and a few days later probably the proviron to 50mg.

Training has been a complete mixture of everything but super intense. Due to my lower back it effects many things but still pushing it hard in a smart way. I did do a heavy leg workout last week but most workouts are higher reps (still intense). Chest and shoulders I just do what I always do. I shoulder pressed 3 plates a side for 4 reps last night so still pushing the weight when I can. My left bi-cep tendon prevents me from pulling down any weight and I am hoping the healing peps can sort that out as it's been an issue for awhile now (even after breaks from the gym).

I was using 3ml synthetine and 2ml syntheselen pre workout and the fat was melting off as well. Then my parents came to visit me which was booked late and I dropped everything for them. It's the first time they have been here in over a year. So they got to meet my new dog and I took them out everyday. Pretty much everything I ate in those days was from a restaurant and I decided to not diet and just picked whatever I wanted. I also had some drinks for the World Cup final. 

I am back on plan from today. Although I ate in restaurants it was not a large volume of food (for me) so things are still ok. I actually trained last night and got some pics done. I am a bit bloated in them but they have come out quite good so I will post them when I can. So it is full steam ahead now with a clean diet. I will restrict things more as I go along. My protein intake is nowhere near 500g (what I had planned) but I pretty much drink EAA's all day so have a constant supply of aminos which will only assist my goals.


----------



## Elvia1023

Here is were I am starting from now. Gonna tighten up over summer whilst retaining fullness.






Here are some vids/boomerangs (the main one failed)...

View My Video


----------



## Elvia1023

Does anyone know how to embed videos?


----------



## Bakunin

Looking good big E!!!

Them gloves tho hahaha  jk

How much are you weighong atm mate?


----------



## Victory

You have put on a lot of size.


----------



## Kinetix

Nice work a a great thread. Keep it going!


----------



## Elvia1023

Victory said:


> You have put on a lot of size.



Thanks



Kinetix said:


> Nice work a a great thread. Keep it going!



Thank you. I will try. It's an old thread but figured I would carry on posting even if my goals have changed.



Bakunin said:


> Looking good big E!!!
> 
> Them gloves tho hahaha  jk
> 
> How much are you weighong atm mate?



Thanks. Some guys act like they are a bit gay but they make a big difference to me. Especially now and the amount I sweat when training. I forgot them the other week and walked back so I could use them 

I haven't a clue what I weigh. It played with my head a bit in the past but not really bothered now but I will still leave it. I don't even own a scale but next time I am in the UK in my parents I will see the damage  I know I have lost weight as I barely eat these days. But I could starve myself and probably hold 230 so it will likely be around 240 but coming down in the next few weeks.


----------



## Elvia1023

I trained legs the other night. I started with calves and moved onto some glute and ab/adductor work. Afterwards it was mainly lighter weights and supersets for hams and quads. Even so my back was really bad the next day. I would usually have the next day off but promised my gf I would train with her. I ended up training chest so a safe body part for back as long as I don't get carried away and venture over to the db's 

Before training I dosed 20mg, avar, 25mg proviron, 3ml synthetine, 2ml syntheselen and 1 scoop of Nutrabio pre workout.

I am on 600mg test per week (250mg test c and 50mg test p daily) and been using 12.5mg aromasin daily. But my joints have started drying out a little so gonna have a break from it. I will swop over to 20mg nolva and rotate back later on.

I also tried peptidetech's lr3 for the first time last night and have to say was underwhelmed. I need to give it more time though and can't fully judge it after 1 dose. I am hoping it wasn't damaged during transit as I had to have it sent to 2 different countries before getting it and it's very hot. Time will tell. I have also started TB-500 and BPC-157 hoping they help improve my bi-cep tendon, back and overall recovery. I addedf them earlier and my bi-cep tendon is the same so a bit disappointed but again they need more time.


----------



## Elvia1023

Excelsior made me get a little carried away. I spent 2 1/2 hours training back and bi-ceps and I am destroyed. My pump lasted the whole time though thanks to my pre workout cocktail  Post workout I had steak and pasta. Soon I will high dose LR3 and have a massive bowl of cereal (150g carbs) with an extra 75g protein from Synthepure. I looked fuller but tighter that my pic the other day whilst training but I will wait a little longer before posting new pics.


----------



## Elvia1023

I think we have lift off with the lr3  The first inj I done soon after mixing the vial which is not ideal. No one should go by side effects but LR3 does have distinctive ones for me. I just dosed approx 180mcg unilaterally (90 in each lat) and I feel a bit out of it now. The massive bowl of cereal has helped. Not as strong in effect as my last 2 I used but that's just initial sides so I will see how it effects fullness/tightness over the next week. Gonna have a synthepure shake now with approx 75g protein and 15g added fibre. Then my pre bed supps which tonight is just ZMA and some krill oil.


----------



## Elvia1023

I felt the peptidetech LR3 much more last night but not getting the crazy fullness/tightness I usually do. I am using 180mcg as well so it's definitely dosed high enough. I don't want to unfairly judge it as it hasn't been long but so far I am disappointed with it. 

The BPC-157 and TB-500 I guess I was expecting miracles. It's just last time I used them I felt the difference in days. This time there has been a difference but it's much slower and nowhere as dramatic. 

I am also using cjc-dac and have noticed a big drop in energy levels since starting so I know that is working as all gh boosters do the same for me. I need to give everything more time as it's not been long at all.

After training back the other night for super high volume I woke up and it felt great. Every muscle in my middle/upper back was sore but my messed up lower back felt the best it has in ages. Today it's been worse and I know my computer chain probably doesn't help matters.

Tonight I will be training calves. shoulders and tri-ceps. Gonna push things in every area. Preworkout will be 3ml synthetine, 2ml syntheselen, 40mg avar, 25mg proviron, 20mg cialis and whatever preworkout powder I decide to use.

I am fairly pleased with how I look but I 100% need to tighten up my waist. One of the annoying things about my back is I am very limited with ab/waist training. Obviously you can't spot reduce fat but ab training 100% makes a massive difference for me when I want to tighten up my waist. I mainly do all bodyweight stuff apart from some heavy crunches which most don't advise but I like the "pop" and big blocky abs they can help create.


----------



## Elvia1023

Makes me look shorter and bloated but another one from the gym...


----------



## montego

Looking good man.

Getting a little soft here and there is just part of the process! Embrace the sweats, shortness of breath and extra padding [emoji16]


----------



## Elvia1023

montego said:


> Looking good man.
> 
> Getting a little soft here and there is just part of the process! Embrace the sweats, shortness of breath and extra padding [emoji16]



Thanks. That pic is a bit misleading. That night I was really bloated and my waist was soft. I am actually much more tighter than it looks. I look a bit of a mess in the pic to be honest. Big but blocky. I just booked a little holiday so don't have much time but will try and get some pics done before I go to show you what I mean. Then it will be 4 nights of drinking in Spain and back to see my parents for a few days afterwards.


----------



## Elvia1023

When it rains it pours  Only joking but a minor set back. I have mentioned the trapped nerve I get in the past, Anyway I trained calves on Wed night then warmed up my shoulders. 1st exercise I done some db front raises. I lift it up and feel a sharp stabbing pain in my right middle trap. The pain was really bad but stubborn me carries on and moves over to Smith shoulder presses. I do 3 sets of 10kg, 20kg and 30kg a side then I have 2 plates a side. I usually go to about 3 plates per side. I couldn't even lift my right arm with severe pain so I stop being stupid and go home annoyed. I have had it many times and I know the pain can be bad but the injury is 4 days max.

I woke up in severe pain but wanted to train today so figured a pump arm and leg workout. I rotated tri-ceps/bi-ceps then onto hams and quads (literally just ham curls and leg extensions). I ended up having a great workout and it done me good. Most would say you're stupid to train but I know my body so it worked out good. It's still sore now but with the help of the healing peps it should be gone very soon. I jumped the gun with the healing peps simply because of how fast they worked last time. My bi-cep tendon is getting better each day and I trained with no pain today for the first time in months. I 100% know it's due to them as I have had it for ages so I am happy. My lower back is also getting better so more good news. I don't know which is having the most impact but the combo of BPC-157 and TB-500 is gtg for me.

That brings me onto the lr3 and I don't think it mixed evenly. The water doesn't upload in the slin pin fast and takes ages and falls in drops. Anyway I dosed it last night and went full blown hypo post injection. I did think shall I have my cereal ready but it couldn't have been more than 2 mins before I injected to started eating. It was bad. You know the hypo were you are eating and water/sweat is falling from your face into the bowl. I was soaked in sweat and shaking so my bad and that won't happen again. I had two big bowls of Crunch nut corn flakes (about 200g carbs) and staggered over to my bed and lay there until it passed. My bed was soaked when I got up. So becareful when you dose lr3 especially when it's post workout. One benefit is I woke up tighter and fuller though 

My pre workout combo of 3ml synthetine and 2ml syntheselen is getting ridiculous in regards to the amount I sweat. The tren was already bad and I felt lieke I was on dnp some days. Since I added them I can't get dry after a shower and post workout today I was on my computer and sweat was dripping off me and my arms were soaked so I had to put a towel on the desk. It's hot here so everything combined is not pleasant... I struggled today. I have drank about 5 liters of water mixed with EAA's today. 

I have just booked a trip away so I will have to come off everything. Not bothered about that but going to load up on mt2 before I go. I have been using it at small doses for a few weeks now. I only have hand luggage so can't take my mt2 away with me. I will be gone for 9 days as I am also going to see my parents. 

I will be going out drinking for 4 nights so I am stopping my orals now to give my body a little break. When I get back it will be a detox and back on track. Although I will train when away and won't eat too bad so not much damage will be done. 

2moro will likely be a rest day as my body needs it. Even though I have trips planned I still plan to get ripped over the summer. My appetite is back for steak so will be eating them throughout the day with greens and keeping things fairly basic.


----------



## psych

nice man!


----------



## montego

Elvia1023 said:


> When it rains it pours  Only joking but a minor set back. I have mentioned the trapped nerve I get in the past, Anyway I trained calves on Wed night then warmed up my shoulders. 1st exercise I done some db front raises. I lift it up and feel a sharp stabbing pain in my right middle trap. The pain was really bad but stubborn me carries on and moves over to Smith shoulder presses. I do 3 sets of 10kg, 20kg and 30kg a side then I have 2 plates a side. I usually go to about 3 plates per side. I couldn't even lift my right arm with severe pain so I stop being stupid and go home annoyed. I have had it many times and I know the pain can be bad but the injury is 4 days max.
> 
> I woke up in severe pain but wanted to train today so figured a pump arm and leg workout. I rotated tri-ceps/bi-ceps then onto hams and quads (literally just ham curls and leg extensions). I ended up having a great workout and it done me good. Most would say you're stupid to train but I know my body so it worked out good. It's still sore now but with the help of the healing peps it should be gone very soon. I jumped the gun with the healing peps simply because of how fast they worked last time. My bi-cep tendon is getting better each day and I trained with no pain today for the first time in months. I 100% know it's due to them as I have had it for ages so I am happy. My lower back is also getting better so more good news. I don't know which is having the most impact but the combo of BPC-157 and TB-500 is gtg for me.
> 
> That brings me onto the lr3 and I don't think it mixed evenly. The water doesn't upload in the slin pin fast and takes ages and falls in drops. Anyway I dosed it last night and went full blown hypo post injection. I did think shall I have my cereal ready but it couldn't have been more than 2 mins before I injected to started eating. It was bad. You know the hypo were you are eating and water/sweat is falling from your face into the bowl. I was soaked in sweat and shaking so my bad and that won't happen again. I had two big bowls of Crunch nut corn flakes (about 200g carbs) and staggered over to my bed and lay there until it passed. My bed was soaked when I got up. So becareful when you dose lr3 especially when it's post workout. One benefit is I woke up tighter and fuller though
> 
> My pre workout combo of 3ml synthetine and 2ml syntheselen is getting ridiculous in regards to the amount I sweat. The tren was already bad and I felt lieke I was on dnp some days. Since I added them I can't get dry after a shower and post workout today I was on my computer and sweat was dripping off me and my arms were soaked so I had to put a towel on the desk. It's hot here so everything combined is not pleasant... I struggled today. I have drank about 5 liters of water mixed with EAA's today.
> 
> I have just booked a trip away so I will have to come off everything. Not bothered about that but going to load up on mt2 before I go. I have been using it at small doses for a few weeks now. I only have hand luggage so can't take my mt2 away with me. I will be gone for 9 days as I am also going to see my parents.
> 
> I will be going out drinking for 4 nights so I am stopping my orals now to give my body a little break. When I get back it will be a detox and back on track. Although I will train when away and won't eat too bad so not much damage will be done.
> 
> 2moro will likely be a rest day as my body needs it. Even though I have trips planned I still plan to get ripped over the summer. My appetite is back for steak so will be eating them throughout the day with greens and keeping things fairly basic.


So. I've been looking into injectable L Carnatine and every thread I see, you're giving out great info lol.

My questions -

Given the need for carbs or exogenous insulin to help drive the Carnatine into the system, have you tried low dose insulin to achieve this in a pre workout setting?

The reason I ask is because I don't have carbs before I train and haven't in quite a while. All of my carbs come post workout (other then when I have ran insulin the last year) . This works really well for me.

But, I've never messed with low dose insulin for fasted cardio like some have and have only used it in the typical pre workout dosing with carbs pre/intra/post. Never pre workout with no carbs. 

I've seen 2-3iu suggested with the Carnatine before cardio and was curious if this would translate to pre workout as well....... I know it's a tricky question and of course measures like glucose tabs and such would be needed in case I tried it.


----------



## AGGRO

Have you used more lr3? Results?


----------



## Elvia1023

psych said:


> nice man!



Thank you. I have a lot to update so will do that below.



montego said:


> So. I've been looking into injectable L Carnatine and every thread I see, you're giving out great info lol.
> 
> My questions -
> 
> Given the need for carbs or exogenous insulin to help drive the Carnatine into the system, have you tried low dose insulin to achieve this in a pre workout setting?
> 
> The reason I ask is because I don't have carbs before I train and haven't in quite a while. All of my carbs come post workout (other then when I have ran insulin the last year) . This works really well for me.
> 
> But, I've never messed with low dose insulin for fasted cardio like some have and have only used it in the typical pre workout dosing with carbs pre/intra/post. Never pre workout with no carbs.
> 
> I've seen 2-3iu suggested with the Carnatine before cardio and was curious if this would translate to pre workout as well....... I know it's a tricky question and of course measures like glucose tabs and such would be needed in case I tried it.



Sorry about the slow reply matey. Firstly I have tried everything you mention. There is some misleading info online which basically states you need an insulin spike for carnitine to work. That is nonsense and it will work with or without slin and/or carbs. Even the oral forms of carnitine with their low absorption rates have been shown to be very effective in numerous studies and they aren't even that great. The difference between oral and inj is night and day imo.

They say to gain the insulin spike needed for it to effectively shuttle the carnitine into the muscle cell you would need 100g sugar. Obviously most are not going to have that especially when cutting. This is were low dosed slin can come into play. Again let me go back it's not needed but for optimal results I would recommend it. 

Humalog at 2-3iu could be used but you have to be careful with log when fasted. I can't handle it even at low doses. I prefer humalin-r if I am going to low-no carb it due to it's slower release and slightly longer active life. Regular slin is so much more forgiving than log but either could be good for you just be extra careful and start at 1iu and access and then 2iu. If using regular I like 3-4iu.

Can you not have any carbs? If not this is where amino acids come into play. I should mention leucine elicits a decent insulin response itself and many have even used high doses of that instead of insulin. I personally don't think the insulin response is enough but anything is better than nothing. Anyway my main point is if you consume EAA's and glutamine when the insulin is active it should be more than enough to stop you going hypo without needing to utilize carbs. Glutamine alone is great for doing this but I recommend a full spectrum of aminos to go with that. I would do 20g eaa's and 20g glutamine intra training if you can. I would start drinking them as soon as you inject humalog and if using regular wait a little and do the same.

It goes without saying to have safety measures like the glucose tabs you mentioned but you should not need them if you start at 1iu and move up slowly and intake your aminos when it's active. If you ever add in carbs things can really come to life with higher doses of carnitine and insulin as well. Let me know how you get on with things.



AGGRO said:


> Have you used more lr3? Results?



I have matey. I am disappointed with it to be honest. I got it from peptidetech which are a great company and I have worked for them and used them many times. Peptides are much more durable than people think but I do wonder if mine were damaged. They went through 4 countries to get to me and it took awhile and there was a heat wave in Europe at the time. I used it the other week and it hit me so hard so I was thinking did it not mix properly. But I just dosed a lot of it and ate striaghtafter but I am missing that wow factor. On good lr3 I wake up fuller and tighter. It also drops my blood glucose very fast which this isn't doing (it did once though which is strange). I am on my 2nd vial and will try a new vial soon to see if there is a difference. I am using 200mcg eod and have my only "not clean" food afterwards which right now is about 150g carbs from coco krispies  I can't be doing egg whites or almond milk etc so I just have good old fashioned cows milk. After that I also drink about 60g protein from synthepure.


----------



## Elvia1023

I don't know where to start. I went on holiday to Benidorm in Spain. It was crazy and I had a great time. I go 6 months without drinking alcohol all the time now but if I go away I can go overboard. I was having 10-20 double vodka and cokes with 20-30 shots every night. If I go away again I will never drink like that as it destroyed my body. I would get in about 8am and get up about 11am and go out for the day drinking pitchers of pina colada etc. Again I won't have half as much next time but it was good to relax and have fun I just go over the top at times  On the last day with no sleep I was a mess and took a bad turn but recovered by the time I had to fly home. I also tried laughing gas for the first time which was amazing  I visited my parents in the UK for 4 days afterwards and literally lay in bed the whole time sweating the alcohol out. 

I also sprained my wrist and one finger in Benidorm. Added to my 2 bi-cep tendon issues, my trapped nerve in my mid trap and my fucked up lower back I was a walking mess  I couldn't close my hand for well over a week so I just trained legs eod when I came back. I started 2iu am/pm of genotrope when I got back to help with the healing. It worked great but I had to drop it 2 days ago as my energy levels were so low.

I have been training around my injuries and trying to be sensible with weights and movements. Things are getting better and better. Everything is good apart from my left bi-cep tendon which is really bad but pushing through. I have trained 5 days out of the last 6 plus fairly high volume most days. 

I don't usually care about getting in shape for holidays but I have one booked and my plan is to get as ripped as possible for it. I only have 2.5 weeks left but that is enough time for me. I have already leaned out. When I got back from Benidorm I had lost about 10 pounds and gone softer but I have reversed that. I am pleased my back is better as I have started training abs most days. I am dieting but not gonna lie I can't be bothered doing it the "proper" and what would be the most effective way for me. That would be many small meals throughout the day. My plan is simply not eating much and all clean food and carbs around training. Some meals I just have a steak and nothing else. It's working though. I just need to up my protein and will be receiving new EAA's on Monday (run out) so they will be added immeditely and pretty much drank throughout the day to help maintain muscle mass. I am not too bothered about size as I can get that back later on.

Hormones are just 50mg test p and 40mg tren a with 50mg proviron pre workout. I decided to give my liver a bit of a break so no avar even know I would like to use it. Granted proviron is in there but it's not very toxic. I am also dosing 3ml synthetine and 2ml syntheselen pre workout and it's going great. They are my only "fat burners" in my cycle. I am not a fan of t3, clen etc. DNP is amazing but I don't need it and it's very hot here so I will leave it out. I have also been high dosing synthergine at 3ml twice daily because trust me I needed it. I am looking and feeling good now though so I am pleased. I just hope my bi-cep tendon gets better as it's been really bad and is effecting my training.

Benidorm was crazy and the first time I have been before. On the first night I went to the toilet at about 3am and I come out and there is a show on with everyone circled around. I look over and it's a guy on a segway with a star wars mask on fucking some girl dressed as Princess Leia  They have live sex shows in many of the bars. All a bit weird especially when you walk around at 2am outside and there are parents with their kids still out. In the day there are stag/hen do's getting drunk and families on the next table. 

Due to my injuries and not being able to train my arms shrunk a bit but seem to be back even though I have only trained them a few times and not like I would like due to my tendon issue. I was tempted to start a little syntherol cycle which I still may do just to give me some added fullness.

So for the next few weeks I am gonna get ripped and will post pics weekly. I had some random ones taken in the gym yesterday so will post them now.


----------



## Elvia1023

I am fairly pleased as I really was a mess the other week. Gonna bring my waist in alot over the next few weeks.


----------



## Elvia1023

I have been training everyday. I will have a short break soon as my energy levels have been really low recently. I struggle to get through most of the day so I know I need to incorporate more rest days or at a minimum lower volume per session. It's hard when you see daily changes but I know that will reverse unless changes are made. I am pushing training though so don't mind the struggle so will go on how I feel each day.

Due to lower energy I changed to 3ml syntheselen and it has helped a lot but I still need to fix the root cause. I think part of it is simply using hormones (tren) and it also being very hot and humid here now.

I went hypo last night after the gym. It was simply due to not having carbs post workout. I could feel it when in the shower and by the time I had dried it come on quickly. It was bad so I will ensure I keep carbs in my post workout meal as my body gets so sensitive after training hard. Today I decided to have a higher carb day mainly in the form of fruit. greek yohgurt and weetabix.

My left bi-cep is still bad but has improved a lot using Voltaren 2% (Diclofenac Sodium) cream twice daily. I am hoping it will be gone in another week. I trained bi-ceps with back last night but kept the db's to only 20 pounds. The one heavy set I done of rows earlier on kicked off the tendon pain so I backed off. I still had a great session. I couldn't press heavy weight either another day for shoulders so repped out a variety of front, side and rear delt movements. I finished that day with 12 sets of vertical leg press. 3 sets with 10-15 sec rest between each and repeated 4 times going up in weight and my arse is still hurting  I have been hitting my calves and abs extra hard as well.

Tonight will be calves, hams, chest and tri-ceps. I will see how I am and go from there. Heavy for the lower body movements and probably pump stuff for chest and tri-ceps. Pre workout I will dose 20mg cialis, 50mg proviron, 3ml syntheselen, 2ml synthetine and whatever pre workout I decide to try. 

I have swopped over my hormones so 50mg tren a and 40mg test p daily with an added 250mg test c per week. I will lower the test p down (to zero) this week so I am just on tren a, test c and proviron. I may add avar back in for the last 10 days or so before I go away. I can even take avar away with me as I won't be drinking on my holiday so no issues there. After my holiday I will go down to 150mg test only for a break.

I had more pics taken last night. They haven't come out very good but I will post a couple later. Only a few days difference but there have been improvements. 

Today is an LR3 day so post workout will be approx 150g carbs from coco pops and milk plus an extra 50g protein from synthepure.


----------



## Elvia1023

I was going to have a break today but decided to train and I am glad I did now. I had a great delts and quads workout. The voltaren gel has helped my left bi-cep tendon even more now. I was amped up to train and decided to go heavy for a change. After warming up I went to smith shoulder presses first which I don't usually do first. Last time it was hurting on 1.5 plates a side so I stopped. I got up to 2.5 plates a side this time and it felt good. I didn't want go overboard but after my hols I will work up to 4+ plates a side for shoulder presses. DB lateral raises hurt so I done my heavy sets on machine lateral raises and they felt great. Wide grip upright rows were also not comfortable so I stopped but cable front raises felt great and I went heavy on those.

For quads after warming up I supersetted leg extensions with leg presses. I used an old school leg press machine. It must be 50+ years old. I will post a pic. I maxed out the plates on that and it felt good. I finished with standing knee raises using a standing leg curl machine backwards and they felt great. Most importantly my arm felt fine post workout and I am hoping it continues to improve.

My calves and hams were sore today from training them yesterday. I started with those two and finished with some chest and tri-ceps. I incorporated some movements you don't see much. Calves went first and was mainly supersetting standing calf raises with horizontal leg press calf presses. I finished with tibialis raises. For hams I started with standing leg curls and proceeded to single stiff leg db deadlifts were I put my head down for every rep. The stretch you get is fantastic and they are the main reason my hams are really bad today. I also done some lying db ham curls on the floor with very slow negatives. I finished with 1 set of machine lying leg curls to failure for high reps. It was mainly pump stuff for chest and tri-ceps due to my arm but it felt good.

I though I had ran out of aminos but I forgot about the My Protein ones I had with caffeine added. They have been in my cupboard for about a year. I don't like caffeine added for obvious reasons. But 2.5 scoops in my intra shake contained 375mg caffeine so I used that instead of a pre workout. It's a good approach as you are constantly topping up energy supply as you train. 

I have decided after a break I am going to start an all out get massive log. Literally just go for it. I will keep it very simple but apply everything I know and just mutate  My goal for the next few weeks hasn't changed though and I will carry on dropping body fat.


----------



## Elvia1023

Here is the old school leg press machine. If you see the handle with a hook hanging you use that to pick up the silver plates and place them in the machine. It took me ages putting them back at the bottom


----------



## Elvia1023

I have been training pretty much everyday and at relatively high volume. I am usually in the gym approx 2 hours most days. The Diclofenac gel has done wonders and my arm continues to get better. I still can't do any pulldowns without pain but I have been able to do fairly heavy (3 plate per side) rows and some bi-cep work. Training has been a complete mix but more higher reps for a change.

Last week I started tapering test p down from 50mg to 10mg and I just stopped it. I have been running 50mg tren a and 50mg proviron per day. In addition to that I inject 125mg test c twice weekly. I am never 100% as it's not like I compete but I have been dieting hard recently. It's been a struggle this week and truth be told I have felt like shit. I am not used to low carbs. I was feeling a bit off even before the low carbs and I think it's the hormones even though they are not high. 

I actually decided tonight to just go on low test. I figured why feel like shit for the sake of getting a little leaner. I am not competing or have some big photo shoot so I figured fuck it. I don't feel healthy on tren either. When I lowered my test I started getting bad night sweats. I would wake up drenched and would have to move as the bed sheets were soaked.

So from today it will just be 250mg test c per week with my synthetine/syntheselen pre workout. That combo has made a big difference to my overall energy and mental clarity. Another reason for this is I have noticed my stomach is bloated/watery quite a bit. When I went away I drank a lot and felt very toxic and carrying on the tren afterwards has not helped so I just want to get off anything toxic and give my body a break. I predict the water will fall off me even though those drugs are known to give a drier appearance. After I get back I will carry on with 150mg test per week and have a break from everything. Over the next week I will still be dieting but in a healthy way.


----------



## Elvia1023

So I am down to just 250mg test per week now. Pre workout I also use synthetine and syntheselen. Today I only dosed them at 1.5ml each in a 3ml syringe. Although it goes against my logic of getting energy back I found some old DNP in my cupboard and decided to try it at 200mg per day. It's an old batch of Geno's Euro DNP. I actually have 2 little bags with about 20 caps total from different times. One bag has 8 caps in and I figured just run 200mg for 8 days.

The DNP hit me fast. Last night I was lying there radiating heat and when I woke up my bed was soaked. Before the DNP I had already decided to have some treats in the form of a 3kg watermelon and a box of cereal (shitload of carbs in total). Anyway I woke up and my stomach was much tighter so I was pleased about that. I also took a cleanse product before bed which has helped as I have had to go the toilet a few times within hours of getting up. 

Training today was almost impossible but I pushed though. The DNP has hit me fast and my energy was non existent. I took 1 scoop of 5150 as well which didn't do much at the time (feel great now though ). Although 20 mins in I done my first crazy drop set for seated calf raises and that put some life back into me. The type of drop set I wanted it to burn as much as possible and afterwards I was hurting but up for more. It didn't last long though and I was struggling soon after. I think the 5150 effected my breathing a bit as well which didn't help. I still pushed it and had a great training session and I know for a fact I won't be able to walk tomorrow as my hamstrings are destroyed. My full workout consisted of...

Walk to the Gym pressing into the floor (20 mins)
Seated Calf Raises supersetted with standing calf raises (3 sec pause at the bottom)... 4 sets of each for higher reps.
Seated Calf Raises... 3 working sets of approx 10 reps. Then 3 drop sets all with 2 drops and just crazy intensity. I drop the weight then I push down do reps then I let go and do normal reps then push down again then drop the weight and repeat so 2 drops still consists of approx 50-100 reps for each set.
Machine Tibialis Raises... 2 warm ups and 4 working sets.
Standing Leg Curl Machine... 4 warm up sets and 4 working sets for each leg. 
One legged DB stiff leg deadlifts... these are much better for my lower back. I get a great stretch and feel it all in my hams. 3 warm up sets and 3 working sets for each leg.
Lying on the floor DB Leg Curls... 1 warm up set and 3 working sets.
Hamstring Extensions... basically back extensions but with full focus on hamstrings... 3 working sets going up in weight.
Back Stretches.
Walked home (struggled).

My meals in the evening are mainly protein based. Post workout I had chicken and green lentils with a cereal bar afterwards. The cereal bar is only 100 calories and about 15g carbs. I may have more lentils with beef in a minute. My diet is more relaxed now (greek yoghurt, cottage cheese, fruit etc) but still very restricted especially in the evenings.


----------



## odin

Elvia1023 said:


> Here is the old school leg press machine. If you see the handle with a hook hanging you use that to pick up the silver plates and place them in the machine. It took me ages putting them back at the bottom



Never seen a leg press like this before. It would be great to train in a gym like that.


----------



## Elvia1023

odin said:


> Never seen a leg press like this before. It would be great to train in a gym like that.



I love my gym now. It's a complete mix of old and new. That leg press feels great. Only issue is taking the weights back off at the end. I am going to train legs 2moro and will be using it again.


----------



## Elvia1023

I really struggled the 1st few days on DNP but things are better now. All the aas would have left my system and it's made dieting much easier. I am sure relaxing me diet for a few days helped but tren makes me crave food/carbs but now that's gone. 

DNP really is an amazing drug and the difference in the last 2 days has been great. I decided to up to 400mg and I am going well. I modified my training due to the complete lack of energy in the gym. I would push through but it was pretty unbearable trying to train like I usually do. I started a new pre workout yesterday and have trained twice on it so far and it's amazing. It's very strong with many useful stimulants and focus enhancers so my training has been hard and fast paced. 

I do this for fun but it's a shame I don't have another 2 weeks as dieting is easier for me now. I have lost some size which I knew I would but it will just make the rebound more fun. It would be impossible now to eating what I am eating now. 

I received my EAA's so have added them in throughout the day and that has made a big difference as well. Humapro sweet tea taste really nice. I also have 6 tubs of EAA's by Musclerage and 2 tubs of All Day You May by 5% Nutrition. Incidentally 5%'s new Knock the carbs out bars are very nice and I have been having 1 as a meal everyday. I also added Fiberlyze by Species Nutrition.

The hotel I have booked is nice with a buffet restaurant so there is no way I am dieting on holiday as adding the breakfast and dinner options cost quite a lot. So I will definitely get my moneys worth  I could very easily have 2500 cals for breakfast and 5000 cals for dinner each day. Maybe I get there and change my mind but there is no way I am dieting but I just may not go that crazy. I will also be training everyday when away as the hotel has a great gym (I love training in new gyms). I am tempted to carry on dieting on trt when I get back then rebound hard.

The next few days will be the similar then I will get some new pics done. I was looking much harder in the gym tonight but I trained alone and don't take my phone. I am using 1.5ml synthetine and 1.5ml syntheselen pre workout now and very happy. I also added 1 scoop of Full as Fuck by 5% pre workout today and could notice a big difference in pumps.


----------



## Elvia1023

Re1gn preworkout has been great for me. I trained shoulders and tri-ceps yesterday and pushed it. I have probably just done one of the hardest workouts of my life. I trained legs and on 400mg DNP I struggled but pushed through. Here is my entire workout and I went fast but slowed down at the end...

Walked to the gym.
Standing Calf Raises... 8 sets of 15-10 reps going up in weight and using a 2 sec stretch on the negative for every rep.
Seated Calf Raises... supersetted the last 4 sets of the above with 4 sets to failure (approx 15 reps).
Standing Calf Bodyweight Raises... ended each of my 4 supersets (above) with these with full stretch at the top and bottom.
Machine Tibialis Raises... 1 warm up set and 2 working sets of high reps.
Machine Glute Raises... 3 sets of 20-15 reps with each leg.
Hip Adductors... 3 warm up sets and 2 working sets with 15 sec rest between those 2 sets.
Standing Leg Curls... 4 warm up sets and 2 working sets of approx 10 reps.
Unilateral DB Stiff Leg Deadlifts... 2 warm up sets and 2 working sets with each leg.
DB Stiff Leg Deadlifts... 1 working set of high reps with 20kg db's.
Lying on the Floor DB Leg Curls... 1 warm up set and 2 working sets.
Hamstring Extensions (back extensions ham focused)... 1 working set.
Horizontal Leg Press (ham/glute focused)... 2 warm up sets and 2 working sets with feet hide and wide pushing with heels.
Superset of leg extensions, hack squats (close feet) and leg press (wide feet)... 1 warm up set and 3 working sets. All working sets were 15 reps for each movement but I would fail on the 3rd exercise every time and would rest pause it to get to 15.
Horizontal Leg press quad focused... 2 working sets of approx 20 reps.
Hack Squat... 1 working set.
Knee Extension using standing leg curl machine... 1 warm up set and 2 working sets for each leg.
Leg Extensions... 5 sets going up in weight pushing as much blood as possible into muscle.
Leg and Back Stretches.

It took me ages to get showered as my legs were shaking. I tried to get a taxi but my internet wouldn't work so I had to walk home and what normally takes 15 mins took double. Literally destroyed but after a few hours I feel great but I can already feel my hams and glutes will be sore 2moro.


----------



## Elvia1023

I am really liking the humapro aminos and had them again intra training. My preworkout has also been great to get me through training whilst the DNP leaves my system. Earlier was another big workout that consisted of back and chest. I was in the gym for 2 hours. I will get some pics taken before I go away.

Postwork I had steak with green lentils. I sometimes use green lentil packs that you can microwave and they taste amazing but they are not cheap. Right now I am drinking 2 scoops of All day you may in 2 litres of water. Pre bed will be soem cottage cheese and 2 hard boiled eggs.

I have already decided I am gonna grow and get as big as possible (staying relatively lean) after this break. I am lifting heavy now most days but still have to be careful with certain movements. I am hoping my bi-cep tendons continue to get better (at about 95% now) so I can hit the weights hard for my growth cycle. I will start at 300mg test and 300mg deca and move up slowly. I will increase food gradually but keep most things pretty basic. No idea what my max doses will be but I assume no more than 900mg test and 900mg deca. I may dose primo (if I can be bothered with the injs) and lower test and deca as 500-600mg is a nice amount for both for me and fatigue hits in when I go higher with test.


----------



## Viking

Elvia1023 said:


> Re1gn preworkout has been great for me. I trained shoulders and tri-ceps yesterday and pushed it. I have probably just done one of the hardest workouts of my life. I trained legs and on 400mg DNP I struggled but pushed through. Here is my entire workout and I went fast but slowed down at the end...
> 
> Walked to the gym.
> Standing Calf Raises... 8 sets of 15-10 reps going up in weight and using a 2 sec stretch on the negative for every rep.
> Seated Calf Raises... supersetted the last 4 sets of the above with 4 sets to failure (approx 15 reps).
> Standing Calf Bodyweight Raises... ended each of my 4 supersets (above) with these with full stretch at the top and bottom.
> Machine Tibialis Raises... 1 warm up set and 2 working sets of high reps.
> Machine Glute Raises... 3 sets of 20-15 reps with each leg.
> Hip Adductors... 3 warm up sets and 2 working sets with 15 sec rest between those 2 sets.
> Standing Leg Curls... 4 warm up sets and 2 working sets of approx 10 reps.
> Unilateral DB Stiff Leg Deadlifts... 2 warm up sets and 2 working sets with each leg.
> DB Stiff Leg Deadlifts... 1 working set of high reps with 20kg db's.
> Lying on the Floor DB Leg Curls... 1 warm up set and 2 working sets.
> Hamstring Extensions (back extensions ham focused)... 1 working set.
> Horizontal Leg Press (ham/glute focused)... 2 warm up sets and 2 working sets with feet hide and wide pushing with heels.
> Superset of leg extensions, hack squats (close feet) and leg press (wide feet)... 1 warm up set and 3 working sets. All working sets were 15 reps for each movement but I would fail on the 3rd exercise every time and would rest pause it to get to 15.
> Horizontal Leg press quad focused... 2 working sets of approx 20 reps.
> Hack Squat... 1 working set.
> Knee Extension using standing leg curl machine... 1 warm up set and 2 working sets for each leg.
> Leg Extensions... 5 sets going up in weight pushing as much blood as possible into muscle.
> Leg and Back Stretches.
> 
> It took me ages to get showered as my legs were shaking. I tried to get a taxi but my internet wouldn't work so I had to walk home and what normally takes 15 mins took double. Literally destroyed but after a few hours I feel great but I can already feel my hams and glutes will be sore 2moro.





I am tired just reading that!


----------



## TheOtherOne55

Been following silently for a minute now Elvia...love the updates


----------



## Elvia1023

TheOtherOne55 said:


> Been following silently for a minute now Elvia...love the updates



Thanks matey. Wait till I start properly after my break. I should be injury free as my bi-cep tendon is feeling much better. Gonna start a new log and push the size


----------



## Elvia1023

Here are two pics after a few weeks of dieting. I am a bit flat here as I barely ate today. I have a boomerang/video I want to post but they keep failing.











I will now move my test dose down from 250mg to 150mg per week. I go away tomorrow for 1 week and will eat a ridiculous amount of food. Then back for a short break before I try to get huge


----------



## Elvia1023

View My Video

That is a boomerang/video from tonight.


----------



## Elvia1023

My vascularity was quite prominent tonight but it hasn't come out much in the pics. I used 1.5ml Synthetine/Syntheselen and 1 scoop of Full as Fuck pre workout and they worked well even though I was very depleted. FAF is a great product especially on an empty stomach.


----------



## Elvia1023

I was on 250mg test and added in DNP for just over a week before I went away. I wasn't eating much either and why I was flat in my last pic (posted above). I think that was 1-2 days after DNP but not too sure. I think I done about 4 days at 200mg and another 4-5 days at 400mg. My original plan was do just do 200mg but 400mg was great for me.

I went on holiday for 1 week and had a nice time. The hotel didn't have all inclusive so I booked the breakfast and dinner option. I was going through over 3000 calories per meal. I would say about 70% carbs but still eating plenty of protein. I also took some humapro aminos and drank them in 2 litres of water when sunbathing etc. For dinner I would have 3-4 plates of food, 2 plates of desserts and 1 plate of fruit to finish most days. Breakfast was a massive full English breakfast to start then usually yoghurt with museli, nuts, figs, raisins etc. Lot's of chocolate sauce on churros, pancakes and even fruit. My vascularity come out big time but after a week of that I was getting softer.

The hotel had a great gym and I trained hard about 5 days. My bi-cep tendons are ok and the pain came back a little as I didn't take the gel away but nothing too bad. I have an issue with my left hip but nothing serious.

My plan was to go on 150mg test but I haven't injected anything since coming back and feel fine so far. I had about 4 days off the gym when I got back but have just been 3 days in a row with today being an off day. I have told myself to deload but I have been pushing it (too hard) when in the gym. A lot of the time I do 15 rep sets and move up in weight but often go quite heavy so I am failing before 15 on the final set. Although some sets have just been all out and failing closer to 8-10 reps. I will try to deload a bit more over the next 2 weeks in preparation for my new training and aas cycle.

I have decided not to go with higher test and deca (mentioned above) as I know I will feel like crap on that stack. Instead I will still start low (probably 300mg total) and move up slowly over time. My max doses will be approx 500mg test, 400mg and 700mg primo. I will go more into why later on. I will also have orals on hand for plateaus. I could grow on 500mg test. I feel as long as I have a simple base of hormones I don't need much to grow as it's food and the utilization of that food that are fundamental in growing. But I will be going for it so adding all the other stuff in just to assist everything.

I am eager to go for it now but gonna try and rest my body a bit before I start. When I state rest my body I just mean no crazy workouts like my 2 hour leg workout the other day. They feel great at the time but in this hormonal state recovery takes much longer.

I will also try 2iu hgh twice daily and just push through the fatigue (very sensitive) and hope my body adapts. I usually quit after 1-2 weeks but I will see if I can run it for a few months straight at that dose.

Syntherol will be dosed in small amounts in multiple body parts but mainly arms and calves. I will stay relatively lean but gonna push the size like never before. Hopefully it will make for good viewing. Nothing fancy and just the basics but I am ready to push the food and the weights.


----------



## Elvia1023

I trained hard tonight. I have decided to keep up with the hard training but just lower my days in the gym each week. Truth be told I struggle to take it easy in the gym so this is my way around it. I get to the gym with the thought of not going to failure and just doing pump sets but soon think fuck that  My recovery is not the same so I will probably train eod for the next couple of weeks.

I trained shoulders, chest and tri-ceps. My main movements for shoulders were Smith presses, machine lateral raises and rope front raises. Chest was DB presses, machine flyes and seated presses. For tri-ceps I done dips and extensions. My strength is down but still done 2 1/2 plates for Smith presses, full stack for 27 reps (slow reps) on machine lateral raises, 100 pound db's (extra slow reps) for chest press and the full stack for machine flyes. 

I have relaxed my diet but I always eat the same sort of foods. But I am consuming a lot of dairy now. I am also going through a lot of cereal such as fruit museli. I had 2 massive bowls the other night and looked pregnant afterwards. The rest of the time my cals are not that high and I am just cruising in a dietary sense. I do have to watch out when coming off though as I always notice fat and water comes on fast when/if I up the cals. I had a treat the other night having about 1000 cals of extra mature cheddar cheese and that certainly didn't help my stomach  All in all as long with the hard training I am holding up well and look fairly lean. 

On holiday I had to buy some pants. If people have followed me they know I have a wide waist even when very lean. It can look very small in pics but it's not (distention issues and wide hips). I tried on 36 inch waist pants and they were over 2 inches too big on the waist so I was pleased with that... thank you dnp  I had to settle for 36 inch strethy fit cargo pants with a drawstring around the waist because nothing fit me 

I should receive my aas soon and I am excited to get started. I think it's time to finally break 20 inch arms and calves


----------



## Elvia1023

My diet has been relaxed for this break so I am not really concerned with macros each meal or as a whole in the day. When I was training yesterday I noticed my sweat smelt really badly of ammonia. That means your body is using amino acids for fuel and is obviously something we want to avoid. As a result I have decided to make sure I have carbs pre workout and I will also add 30g HBCD's whilst training. I have rice packs that contain 80g carbs so had one of those with steak for my pre workout meal today. As a result no ammonia smell and I will continue with the same intra nutrition.

Tonight I trained back and bi-ceps for about 2 hours. A good mixture of reps and techniques and I had an amazing session. I won't write it all down but will mention some details. When I train arms I often perform many supersets and lot's of random movements so it's hard to write it down in it's entirety anyway. 

For back I often start with rear delts and that included reverse pec deck and seated machine high rows. I kept the weight on the high rows to just 2 x 15kg plates a side but done higher reps and pauses on every one. I do a lot of partial range of motion reps for reverse pec deck as it targets the rear delts very effectively. I will use a heavy weight for the partials then lower and do full rom reps to finish off. I still have issues with pulldowns and my bi-cep tendons so done a variety of low-moderate weight sets and also some assisted pull ups for the same reason. Lot's of standing unilateral cable rows pulling from high and low and squeezing the lats hard on every rep (went fairly heavy). Heavy weight machine rows going up to 4 plates a side. That machine is very heavy so 4 plates feels more like 6 on other machines so the reps were very low. 2 sets of seated cable rows holding in the contracted position for 10 seconds and on the 2nd set holding in the stretched position. Then I done 2 plate a side shrugs focusing on form. 

Tonight I done more volume for bi-ceps than usual. A good variety of movements. The main one was incline bench hanging ez bar curls. I started with standing cable curls. I also done some concentration hammer and standard curls. Some heavy weight db hammer curls. Very heavy weight partial rom db curls. Reverse curls for 2 sets spaced apart. For forearms I done the above but also a number of sets using the gorilla grip machine. I went up to 50kg for high reps on that and it's great for grip strength. It's also known as the Bruce Lee Grip Machine. Then 2 sets of barbell twists supersetted with hanging from a bar to failure. I finished with about 10-15 mins of back, leg and hip stretches.

I did feel a bit crap before training and my sex drive has lowered a lot but that's no surprise being off everything. I am going to stay off until I get my new supply and I will probably start straightaway as I am eager  I have lost some fullness but still lean due to the higher volume training so things are good. Post workout I had a massive bowl of special k with milk. I might cook a steak now with pan fried cashew nuts in spices.


----------



## squatster

Great to see your doing well


----------



## Viking

Elvia1023 said:


> My diet has been relaxed for this break so I am not really concerned with macros each meal or as a whole in the day. When I was training yesterday I noticed my sweat smelt really badly of ammonia. That means your body is using amino acids for fuel and is obviously something we want to avoid. As a result I have decided to make sure I have carbs pre workout and I will also add 30g HBCD's whilst training. I have rice packs that contain 80g carbs so had one of those with steak for my pre workout meal today. As a result no ammonia smell and I will continue with the same intra nutrition.
> 
> Tonight I trained back and bi-ceps for about 2 hours. A good mixture of reps and techniques and I had an amazing session. I won't write it all down but will mention some details. When I train arms I often perform many supersets and lot's of random movements so it's hard to write it down in it's entirety anyway.
> 
> For back I often start with rear delts and that included reverse pec deck and seated machine high rows. I kept the weight on the high rows to just 2 x 15kg plates a side but done higher reps and pauses on every one. I do a lot of partial range of motion reps for reverse pec deck as it targets the rear delts very effectively. I will use a heavy weight for the partials then lower and do full rom reps to finish off. I still have issues with pulldowns and my bi-cep tendons so done a variety of low-moderate weight sets and also some assisted pull ups for the same reason. Lot's of standing unilateral cable rows pulling from high and low and squeezing the lats hard on every rep (went fairly heavy). Heavy weight machine rows going up to 4 plates a side. That machine is very heavy so 4 plates feels more like 6 on other machines so the reps were very low. 2 sets of seated cable rows holding in the contracted position for 10 seconds and on the 2nd set holding in the stretched position. Then I done 2 plate a side shrugs focusing on form.
> 
> Tonight I done more volume for bi-ceps than usual. A good variety of movements. The main one was incline bench hanging ez bar curls. I started with standing cable curls. I also done some concentration hammer and standard curls. Some heavy weight db hammer curls. Very heavy weight partial rom db curls. Reverse curls for 2 sets spaced apart. For forearms I done the above but also a number of sets using the gorilla grip machine. I went up to 50kg for high reps on that and it's great for grip strength. It's also known as the Bruce Lee Grip Machine. Then 2 sets of barbell twists supersetted with hanging from a bar to failure. I finished with about 10-15 mins of back, leg and hip stretches.
> 
> I did feel a bit crap before training and my sex drive has lowered a lot but that's no surprise being off everything. I am going to stay off until I get my new supply and I will probably start straightaway as I am eager  I have lost some fullness but still lean due to the higher volume training so things are good. Post workout I had a massive bowl of special k with milk. I might cook a steak now with pan fried cashew nuts in spices.



What are barbell twists? I thought they were more for abs and obliques


----------



## Elvia1023

squatster said:


> Great to see your doing well



Thank you. That means a lot. I hope you are doing well yourself. I read your log the other day but need to get up to date.



Viking said:


> What are barbell twists? I thought they were more for abs and obliques



I know what you mean. I literally just mean have a barbell in front like you are going to do a barbell curl and twist the bar in your hands. I go forwards for 1 set then rotate to backwards for another. So you twist it left hand to right and so on so it keeps moving around. It's brutal especially when you add weight to the bar. I try to do it for 1 min per set if I can. Great forearm exercise to bring out details imo.


----------



## Elvia1023

I trained legs yesterday and they are really sore now and I can tell tomorrow I will be struggling to walk. Very basic and intense.

Seated Calf Raises... many sets going up in weight finishing with 2 crazy drops sets.
Standing Leg Curls... 10 sets of 10 reps with each leg.
Squat Machine... 3 sets of 10 reps.
Hack Squat... 10 sets of 10 reps.
Leg Extensions... 10 sets of 10 reps.
Standing Knee Raises... 5 sets of 10 reps with each leg.

The 10 sets of 10 rep movements I used a moderate weight I could probably get 30 reps with. The difference is I rested 10-30 secs between each set so it was brutal. I slowed down the reps and focused on form. By the 7th set I was struggling badly. For the leg curls I barely rested between all 20 sets and just rotated legs. I started the squat machine but my lower back felt tight so I decided to use hack squats instead. For the hack squats I didn't rest the weight for the last 5 sets so it was brutal. For the knee raises I used the standing leg curl machine and like the leg curls had next to no rest between all sets. 

For calves I would estimate about 10 sets as well. The last 2 I used 10 x 10kg plates so 5 per side. I had my mate help with some assisted positive reps with the 5 and 4 plate sets. I done many partials reps throughout as well. I also had my mate push down hard and hold the negative stretch for approx 20 secs at the end of the 4 and 2 plate sets. The other drop set was a basic drop set with many partial reps included. Just 2 brutal sets that hurt but I like training calves like that. They are really sore now which is unusual so I am happy. I will never had great calves but continue to improve them over the years. 

Today was a day off and 2moro I plan to train chest, shoulders and tri-ceps and looking forward to it.


----------



## Elvia1023

I was going through old threads of mine and just found this gem from over 5 years ago  I remember it wasn't long after injuring my lower back badly so I couldn't do any squats and started doing more higher rep stuff. My 1st ever video so crap quality but it's funny to look back. 12 plates for 54 reps at the end of a big leg workout that was brutal.

kevin 169 - YouTube


----------



## ProFIT

Elvia1023 said:


> I was going through old threads of mine and just found this gem from over 5 years ago  I remember it wasn't long after injuring my lower back badly so I couldn't do any squats and started doing more higher rep stuff. My 1st ever video so crap quality but it's funny to look back. 12 plates for 54 reps at the end of a big leg workout that was brutal.
> 
> kevin 169 - YouTube



Your legs must have been burning after that. Great set.


----------



## Elvia1023

In the last year I have started uisng more machines and cable movements for my back exercises. I started this due to my messed up lower back. However the change was only positive and my back responded better than it had with the basic heavy free weight movements. I really concentrate on form and I am highly focused during every rep. I would love to do some heavy barbells rows or deadlifts like in the past but they are not possible. Anyway I trained back on Sunday and for a change I added in a lot more free weight stuff. I had to keep the weight very light and focused on form and had a great session. I trained back, bi-ceps and abs for just over 2 hours. I won't go into full detail but will mention a few things.

For rear delts I like using the reverse pec deck and after warming up I put the weight very high and do partial rom reps. Literally just the first 1/4 of the rep and will do high reps. That first 1/4 really targets the rear delts hard and I overload them with heavy weight. Then I immediately drop the weight and perform full rom reps to failure again. I finished this with a drop set with 4 drops which started with 2 partial rom sets and fiinished with 3 full rom sets.

I added some deadlifts moving into barbell rows for high reps with 1 plate a side. In addition to barbell rows later on with an over and underhand grip and I went up to 30kg a side. Very light but my lower back is bad so I focused on form and done higher reps.

Another technique I like to use are pull ups supersetted with assisted pull ups. Although this time like with the reverse pec deck on the pull ups I used a partial rom focusing on the bottom half. I immediately go to the asisted pull up machine and do full rom reps with very slow negatives to failure.

For bi-ceps I kept it simple and after warming up with a few fast movements I done a drop set with cable bicep curls with a straight bar. I done a drop set with 70kg, 55kg, 40kg and 25kg. I rotated hand position so wide, medium, narrow and wide.

Then I completed a drop set with DB hammer curls starting at 15kg db's. I can do much heavier but with my tendon issue plus I slowed the reps down and squeezed on every one so this was brutal in the end. I performed 5 drops and 10 reps each drop so 50 reps in total. I used 15kg, 12kg, 10kg, 8kg and 6kg. I done 2 drop sets like this.

For abs I started with the seated crunch machine (plate loaded). I go slow and make every rep count. The only rest I get is putting the plates on/off so 10 secs max. I start at no weight for 40 reps, 10kg for 30 reps, 20kg for 20 reps, 10kg for 30 reps and no weight for 40 reps.

Then I just done some cable twists supersetted with planks.

I finished with 15 mins of back, leg, hip and glute stretches.

I felt great afterwards but it's hard work so a pre workout is essential for me. My hormones have dropped and my sex drive is definitely down and I have softened up a little. I have been having some big meals and I notice the difference in my lower abs. I definitely don't process food the same way but it's to be expected on low test and most likely higher estrogen. I am still doing fine and will do a mini diet for a few days before I go back on. I will also get a full blood test fairly soon as well.

Gonna train legs tonight which will be fun  The old leg press vid as put me in the mood for some higher reps. Although most of my main movements tonight will be 10-15 reps. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Elvia1023

My strength is down but I feel good. Sounds bad but I have never wanted to inject steroids more in my life  Although I am still off and will remain it for a little longer. I am really going to go for it when I get back on though. I stretch a lot but still have issues with my left hip but I am sure after a few weeks on deca that will fade away. My joints definitely feel dry and it's always the case when I come off hormones.

My legs are so sore from 2 days ago but I trained chest, shoulders and tri-ceps earlier. I pushed it and it felt good. My workout consisted of...

Warm Up.
Seated Chest Press... about 8 sets of 20-10 reps... basically playing about with grip width and going up slowly in weight. A lot of 10-5 reps wide and 10-5 reps narrow in the same set. The last 2 sets were to complete failure and lower reps.
DB Presses... 3 warm up sets and 1 working set of I think 7 reps. The worst part of these were putting the heavy db's on my legs as my quads were so sore 
Cable Flyes lying on a bench... 3 warm up sets and 1 working set.
High Incline Machine Chest Press... 3 sets of 20 reps (10/10 wide/narrow).
DB Lateral Raises... about 6 sets of 15-10 reps.
Machine Lateral Raises... 3 warm up sets and 2 working sets with the last being a big drop set with about 5 drops.
Tri-cep Extensions... about 8 quick paced sets using unilateral over and under hand and rope etc for 20-15 reps.
Machine Tri-cep Dips... 2 warm up sets and 2 working sets.
Lying on the floor EZ Bar Tri-cep Extensions... 3 sets of 15 reps. 10 reps normal and 5 dead stop reps using extra slow negatives.
Machine Tri-cep Extension... 1 working set.
Back, leg and hip stretches.


----------



## Elvia1023

My gf wanted pizza last night so I got one for me. I don't even like pizza that much. It was nice but I get bored eating them and it upset my stomach a little. It's also amazing how shit that 1 pizza made me look  From now on my cheat meal of choice will be a chinese and if I am really good museli, greek yoghurt, blueberries and dates in one giant bowl.

I never posted my leg workout from the other day but will mention a few details. I couldn't walk properly for 3 days and my legs have only just started feeling better. 

20 sets of 10 rep unilateral leg curls (10 sets for each leg)
5 sets of 15 rep stiff leg deadlifts with toes elevated on a 10kg plate.
5 sets of 20-10 rep sumo leg press with feet very high pressing with heels.
10 sets of 20-10 rep leg press.
5 sets of leg extensions supersetted with 5 sets of sissy squats.
10 sets of seated calf raises.
3 sets of high rep tibialis raises.
Back, leg, hip and glute stretches for 15 mins.

63 sets total.


Tonight I trained back and biceps/forearms. Just a variety of movements and a 2 hour workout. Lot's of cable work today and some very heavy hammer strength rows. I won't go into detail but it felt good. I finished with a good superset for forearms. I think I done about 7 supersets so a lot and as a result my forearms have been cramping. I have had plenty of electrolytes but with the pump ingredients and the super intensity it's no surprise. I would do barbell twists with 5kg a side which means twisting a barbell around in my hands for as long as possible. I rotate each set with an overhand and underhand grip.

Barbell Twist as long as possible.
Hanging with super tight grip for as long as possible.
Closing Grippers (I used the clips/springs for the barbells in the gym).


I will get my aas very soon and will start my new cycle when I do. I am looking forward to it. I actually used peptides the last 2 nights. I have had 1 vial of ipamorelin and 1 tesamorelin in my fridge for about 2 years. I was going through everything I had in stock the other day and figured I might as well use them for the sleep benefits. So I have dosed 1mg of each both nights. It's not gonna do much over 5 days but the dreams alone are worth it. I had the most realistic and crazy dream I have had in years and it was incredible. I never have dreams like that. I also slept a lot so good recovery. I am hoping when I start hgh I get the same dreams.


----------



## Elvia1023

Legs again yesterday...

Seated Calf Raises... about 10 sets of 20-10 reps going up in weight. I finished with 2 drop sets (brutal).
Tibialis Raises... 4 sets of high reps.
Unilateral Standing Leg Curls for 15-10 reps supersetted with Unilateral DB Stiff Leg Deadlifts for 15-12 reps... 5 sets for each leg (20 sets total).
Machine Glute Raises... 3 sets for each leg going up in weight each set.
Leg Adductors... 5 sets going up in weight to the full weight rack.
Machine Hack Squat... 3 sets of 40-20 reps then 10 sets of 10 reps going up in weight. I used the full weight rack for the last 5 sets.
Unilateral Leg Extensions... 10 sets of 15-10 reps for each leg going up in weight. This machine is old and feels very heavy but still went up to most of the rack with 1 leg. I try to make the negatives as slow as possible.
Standing Knee Extensions (used the standing leg curl machine)... 4 sets of 10 reps with each leg.
Abs for 15 mins (my machine Crunch megaset, hanging knee raises and planks).
Leg, Back, Glute and Hip stretches for 15 mins.

Even my crap legs are improving training like this. Although probably not the smartest way of training on no gear but in a few days when I receive I will be loading up so watch me grow 

My intra nutrition does wonders for my recovery though. I also had some high carb (and protein) meals post workout. Then pre bed I had a small snack of 4 whole eggs with added salt. I also drink a lot of aminos between meals so I am optimizing recovery even in this hormonal state. I had a long sleep and feel good so later I will train chest, shoulders and tri-ceps


----------



## Elvia1023

My push session the other day went well. Chest was mainly decline smith presses, db flyes and cable presses. Shoulders db lateral raises, standing barbell presses and 1 working set of machine lateral raises. Tri-ceps barbell skull crushers supersetted with close grip bench then some extensions. 

Earlier I had a pull session and I wasn't fully feeling it but pushed through. My left bi-cep tendon has started again so I lowered the weights and done a variety of tri, super and giant sets. I even skipped bi-ceps and added quite a few sets of abs. I utilized the smith machine for incline bench rows for my 1st movement (after warming up) and planned to go very heavy but the tendon was causing me issues so I changed my approach. I also performed more neutral/hammer grip rows as that feels better on the tendon for me. I ignored my stick to machines due to my lower back post the other day and decided to throw in some t-bar rows at the end. I only went up to 4 plates which felt light but I done high reps and concentrated on squeezing on every rep.

This thread is old and I just started adding to it as I like to post about my training and figured I would just carry it on. But it's time for a change so I will create a new thread soon. I have very similar goals but it will make things more clear as my approach will be different. So gonna have a few days off the gym and start my new cycle when it comes and will post a new thread. More of the same but hopefully lot's of growth. I have been off everything for it seems awhile now but not too sure but it must be approaching 2 months soon. I am eager to get to work and start growing. My libido is also non existent so the hormones will sort that out too


----------

